# Did you Reload anything today?



## Nimrod71

First let me say I love reloading.  I love it as much as I do shooting.  I walk through my reloading room several time a day looking for something to reload.  I got a new scope for my 6 mm yesterday so I decided I better load up a few rounds to get it sited in.  This rifle really loves Sierra 85 ga. HPBT over 38,3 grs. of IMR 4895.  Currently I can shoot 5 shots at 100 yards and cover them with a dime.  That may not be the best, but it is good for me.  I can't shoot as good as I use to, age is working on my nerves and eye sight.  After loading the 6 mm's I decided to load up a round of 223's.  I have a Savage 223 that I have for a truck gun and been working up a load for it.  Today I loaded Sierra 55 gr. BlitzKing over 27 grs. of MR 2520.  I haven't used the 2620 in a long time, but in the past I remember it shot pretty good in my Win. 223.  Now I am ready for the rifle range tomorrow.


----------



## 280 Man

I've got all the "rounds" loaded that I'll need for the foreseeable future.


----------



## BriarPatch99

I got enough loaded for the time being .... but I manage to keep some empty sized brass on hand.... wouldn't take long to put together a lot more .... 

I like to keep components and empty sized brass unloaded ... Ain't many folks that want shoot an old man's reloads .....  I got a few friends that may but not many ...


----------



## bullgator

50 .223 with 68 grain Hornady for my friend who just bought his first rifle.
Yesterday I loaded about 140 9mm.


----------



## Jester896

If I hadn't worked all weekend I would have had some .22-250 and some .243 loaded.  Everything sized, clean and ready to put together.  I have even been picking up boxes of various weight .243.  Might get 1 day off this weekend


----------



## Dub

Have some big fun at the range tomorrow @Nimrod71

Sounds like you are ready.

Today, I did actually poke my head in the spare bedroom where my gear is boxed up & waiting on me.   Have a long weekend coming up if the wife will not load my old butt up with chores I may get to it.

Once I finally do so it’ll be something I plan on doing a couple times a week.

Just hoping we aren’t cursed next month in the election.   I’d like to be able to keep after it for many years worth of shooting, Lord willing.


----------



## SakoL61R

Got the 308’s set for my son and I.  Him with 125 Nosler AB’s over a slightly reduced load of H4895 running at 2700.  For me 168 BT’s over a max load of Varget.  Worked up my best load ever for the .300 Savage 99 this year.  125 Nosler AB over not quite a  max load of RL7.  Thursday am range time for final scope tweaks (I really just wanna shoot...)  Little Sako is super excited for the youth opener!  Curious to see how the AB’s perform on deer as compared to the 125 BTs we’ve used before.


----------



## Buckstop

Finished loading up 30 sized and primed 6.5x284 cases over the weekend that had been on the bench a few weeks. Using 52.5 gr of RL 23 under 124 hammer hunters with Fed 215M’s. Thats about it for me for a few months. All caught up for the few rifles I might use this hunting this season.


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded 100 .308 for an AR. 150gr Hornady FMJ atop a healthy dose of CFE.*

*I've been busy recovering primers from brass that was prepped for loading and never used.*

*I've recovered several CCI 250 & Win MR from WSM calibers that I'll likely never own another. I've also recovered several hundred small pistol primers from prepped .40 S&W brass. They're soon headed for 9mm brass.*

*My hands simply can't do the .454 Casull and the like now, so I'll likely recover some small rifle primers there. I see several Winchester LR primers that will relocate from .44 Mag brass over to .45 ACP.*

*I'm not low on primers, this simply helps me maintain that. It's the handloader's "scrounger" mentality at work.*


----------



## GregoryB.

I need to load some 140gr Nosler Balistic tips in my 260 in case I decide to take a bolt gun and leave the single shots at home. Got everything ready if my new pup will let me have a few minutes to myself.


----------



## Stroker

Trimmed and neck sized 100 Hornady .243 cases for new to me 1885 low wall. Loaded 60 test rounds, 10 each with 90 gr Accubonds, 95 gr SST's, and 95 gr BT's. Starting out using my old favorites IMR 4831 and IMR 4350. Got 40 .243 nickel Winchester cases I'm going to start work on tonight.


----------



## GregoryB.

Since I had the 257 Weatherby dies already in the press I went ahead and finished off loading the last of my Weatherby cases. 100gr Barnes TTSX with 65.5grs of IMR 4831.


----------



## Nimrod71

IMR 4831 is one of my favorite powders.  I have been amazed at the different calibers it works in.  My main powders are IMR 4895, 4064, 4320, 4198, Bl-C2, MR 2520.


----------



## baddave

Nimrod71 said:


> First let me say I love reloading.  I love it as much as I do shooting.  I walk through my reloading room several time a day looking for something to reload.  I got a new scope for my 6 mm yesterday so I decided I better load up a few rounds to get it sited in.  This rifle really loves Sierra 85 ga. HPBT over 38,3 grs. of IMR 4895.  Currently I can shoot 5 shots at 100 yards and cover them with a dime.  That may not be the best, but it is good for me.  I can't shoot as good as I use to, age is working on my nerves and eye sight.  After loading the 6 mm's I decided to load up a round of 223's.  I have a Savage 223 that I have for a truck gun and been working up a load for it.  Today I loaded Sierra 55 gr. BlitzKing over 27 grs. of MR 2520.  I haven't used the 2620 in a long time, but in the past I remember it shot pretty good in my Win. 223.  Now I am ready for the rifle range tomorrow.


i've loaded those 85's for 243 and seem to shoot very well , i ain't as good as you described but still good . do you like those on deer? I'm using 80 gr barnes ttsx but like you, i love to play around


----------



## chuckdog

*Loaded a batch of Berry's 124gr plated 9mm over a moderate dose of Universal today. Used some of those recovered primers.*


----------



## Nimrod71

Bad I have used the 85's on deer several times and didn't have any pro.blem.  Most of them fell in their tracks a couple did run but they were alert and about to run when I fired.  The farthest I had to trail one was only about 50 yards.  The bullet really does a job on the heart and lungs, looks like red jello.  The only thing I would caution is make sure you have a clear shot, no limbs or brush to shoot through because they will blow up at close range.


----------



## Rwjeter

Some 5.56 blanks actually..... 4 grains of Red Dot will send a can pretty far. Need to get some more .300 BLK brass. I’ve got a couple hundred loaded and plenty to load more, just no brass. Also Need to get around to working up some loads for my .224 Valkyrie. Got a nice set of RCBS Match Master dies and haven’t loaded the first bullet.


----------



## 243SuperRC

Today, loaded 90 rounds of 7.62x39 for an AR-15 I got last year.   Wasn't planning on reloading for this rifle because I stocked up on some ammo (Hornady, Tula, wolf, golden tiger, etc.) at the time.  However, a good friend gave me some Barnes 123 gr TSX bullets and brass.  25 grs of H4198 grouped pretty decent in the rifle.


----------



## Thunder Head

I haven't reloaded anything in awhile. Got a little itch.

Loaded up some .223 FMJs 26 grains of varget. Im gonna use up the rest of my powder or primers in the next day or too. Should have been more on point about having a good supply of components.

Had several cases that the primer didnt want to go in. Ruined 1 for sure. may go thru the cases i have and toss the rest of that stamp.


----------



## Rwjeter

Thunder Head said:


> I haven't reloaded anything in awhile. Got a little itch.
> 
> Loaded up some .223 FMJs 26 grains of varget. Im gonna use up the rest of my powder or primers in the next day or too. Should have been more on point about having a good supply of components.
> 
> Had several cases that the primer didnt want to go in. Ruined 1 for sure. may go thru the cases i have and toss the rest of that stamp.
> 
> View attachment 1042640


Looks like Lake City. If it is, it has a crimped primer pocket. Did you swage the pockets?


----------



## BriarPatch99

From the photo that brass still has the crimp...


----------



## Liberty

Thunder Head said:


> I haven't reloaded anything in awhile. Got a little itch.
> 
> Loaded up some .223 FMJs 26 grains of varget. Im gonna use up the rest of my powder or primers in the next day or too. Should have been more on point about having a good supply of components.
> 
> Had several cases that the primer didnt want to go in. Ruined 1 for sure. may go thru the cases i have and toss the rest of that stamp.
> 
> View attachment 1042640



If you don't have a primer swaging tool or cutter, you can remove the primer cimp with a chamfer/deburring tool with ease. Just don't overdo it and oversize the primer pocket.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Quick easy job with counter sink bit in a drill press....  You learn quickly how long and how much pressure to apply.... Use high speed to cut brass smooth.... Hand hold the brass ..... the drill press is only to hold and turn the counter sink bit.... really quick... Practice on some scrap brass If you have some ...

If you are doing a bunch get a  swage tool...


----------



## Thunder Head

This is the first time i bought a box of used brass with mixed headstamps. I didnt know about the lake city. I saw the crimp. I should have researched it. The first one i tried worked fine. Took a little more pressure than normal.


----------



## Nimrod71

Don't worry Thunder, most new reloaders learn by errors.  I know I have learned a lot that away.


----------



## SakoL61R

Just back from my Thursday range morning at 17S.  Lil Sako's and my .308 are solid. Really liking this year's load for my Savage 99 in .300.  Sub moa with RL7 and 125 Nos ABs, multiple groups, multiple days, all conditions.  Gonna be my goto this year if the kids don't put meat in the freezer.
Of note, was rolling a few more last night and bumped my old Lee auto primer with 40 FedGMM Lg rifle primers in it.  Spilled every last one out on my bench, in a half open drawer, and on the floor.  Thought I was gonna have the Big One....
Took 10 minutes, but found every one.  More precious than diamonds......


----------



## Jester896

You can also use your deburring tool to cut the crimp from LC cases


----------



## GregoryB.

Just finished up my 260 loads. Forgot how long that 140gr Balistic tip looks.  Now I need to work on a load fort 257 Robert's.


----------



## bullgator

Loaded up another 50 .223s just for fun. Berger 77gr. OTM and 23.0 of W748.
Im almost reluctant to go shoot stuff right now.....


----------



## Nimrod71

Bull, I wouldn't go out and just waste it, unless you have more than you think you may need.  I suggest if someone wants to shoot they should limit their rounds to a specific purpose.


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> I got enough loaded for the time being .... but I manage to keep some empty sized brass on hand.... wouldn't take long to put together a lot more ....
> 
> I like to keep components and empty sized brass unloaded ... Ain't many folks that want shoot an old man's reloads .....  I got a few friends that may but not many ...


This is a very good point especially if you don't have a family member that reloads.  Separate components will be much easier for your family to get rid of when you pass on.

Rosewood


----------



## Yotedawg

Loaded up some pills last weekend. Some 6mm 70gr. Blitzkings over Varget. That bullet is my one and only coyote death machine. Loaded some up for my EBR 243 and launched one of them Monday night through both front shoulders and chest cavity of a 34 pound coyote. As I was examining him for an exit which I usually get, my hand felt a small bump, which was part of the bullet against the hide on the off side. It came to 25% of the original weight. The rest of the bullet liquified the lungs as he was quite squishy when I flipped him over. I do love Sierra Blitzkings in my 243, 6mm Creed, and 22-250.


----------



## Jester896

Yotedawg said:


> I do love Sierra Blitzkings in my 243, 6mm Creed, and 22-250.



good to know..I think I have a few in .22.  I have a large amount of 40gr TNTs some moly coated and some not.  Hope I am able to finish my .22-250 soon.


----------



## SakoL61R

Nimrod,
Agree with ya there!  I'm down to only expending what I need to get it done for hunting / minimal load tweaking.  Still have adequate supplies, but with no end in sight to the component shortage, I've got to be frugal.  LR steel fun is on hold.  

On a solid note, I've a enough Trail Boss, several K of Lg Rif mag primers, and lotsa inexpensive .30 cal target bullets to keep my kids at the range and practicing with their .308s for a long time.



Nimrod71 said:


> Bull, I wouldn't go out and just waste it, unless you have more than you think you may need.  I suggest if someone wants to shoot they should limit their rounds to a specific purpose.


----------



## bullgator

Prepped 100 new .40 S&W today. I’ll probably load them this weekend.
On a side note. I found 5000 Federal AR match 205m small rifle primers on the top shelf of the reloading closet.


----------



## furtaker

GregoryB. said:


> Just finished up my 260 loads. Forgot how long that 140gr Balistic tip looks.  Now I need to work on a load fort 257 Robert's.


I pulled out some 140 Accubonds for my 6.5x55 yesterday and those suckers are super long. No wonder the 6.5s have such a reputation for penetration.


----------



## bullethead

furtaker said:


> I pulled out some 140 Accubonds for my 6.5x55 yesterday and those suckers are super long. No wonder the 6.5s have such a reputation for penetration.


It's all about the Sectional Density


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I found 5000 Federal AR match 205m small rifle primers on the top shelf of the reloading closet.



yeah...i gotta stand on a stool to see the back of the top shelf


----------



## furtaker

bullethead said:


> It's all about the Sectional Density


And those long bullets kill much better than their paper ballistics would have you believe. The Scandinavians have been killing moose with those long, moderate velocity bullets for a hundred years.


----------



## bullgator

furtaker said:


> I pulled out some 140 Accubonds for my 6.5x55 yesterday and those suckers are super long. No wonder the 6.5s have such a reputation for penetration.


I can’t seem to get the long bullets to group in my two Swedes. The closest is a 130 Scirrocco. The 125 Partitions work in both.


----------



## furtaker

bullgator said:


> I can’t seem to get the long bullets to group in my two Swedes. The closest is a 130 Scirrocco. The 125 Partitions work in both.


Mine is a Howa and it shoots nearly everything well. I have a very accurate load with the 140 Hot-Cor but I think I'm gonna hunt with the Accubonds this year to try something different.

What powder do you use? I've used mostly IMR 4350 and 4831. Good velocity and accuracy with both.


----------



## GregoryB.

My Swede shoots the 139gr PPU loads under a inch at 100 yards. Need to shoot the rest of them up.so I can work on some new loads. They dont hold together very well. Both deer I shot with that load fragmented, luckily they did a job on the lungs when they tore apart.


----------



## bullgator

My rebarreled mountain rifle is a 1:9 twist which I think is part of the issue. The other is a Tikka which I believe is 1:8.

I’ve got plenty of powders to choose from. My current loads are using Rl19, 4350, and Rl22. I’ve also loaded up some 140 Speers and Partitions with 4831 to test but haven’t gotten to the range yet.


----------



## furtaker

bullgator said:


> My rebarreled mountain rifle is a 1:9 twist which I think is part of the issue. The other is a Tikka which I believe is 1:8.
> 
> I’ve got plenty of powders to choose from. My current loads are using Rl19, 4350, and Rl22. I’ve also loaded up some 140 Speers and Partitions with 4831 to test but haven’t gotten to the range yet.


I never could get much velocity with RL 19 in my Swede. I've heard that 22 is good.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> My rebarreled mountain rifle is a 1:9 twist which I think is part of the issue. The other is a Tikka which I believe is 1:8.
> 
> I’ve got plenty of powders to choose from. My current loads are using Rl19, 4350, and Rl22. I’ve also loaded up some 140 Speers and Partitions with 4831 to test but haven’t gotten to the range yet.



I wouldn't expect a 140gr to work well in a 1:9. I might stay in the 120s and maybe look for flat base.  140s should work well in a 1:8.


----------



## Buckstop

bullgator said:


> I can’t seem to get the long bullets to group in my two Swedes. The closest is a 130 Scirrocco. The 125 Partitions work in both.



It may be that your two rifles have slower twist barrels. Many 140 gr 6.5 bullets recommend a twist of 1 in 8 to stabilize. Nothing wrong with a 130 though, with their little bit more velocity.


----------



## bullgator

Between the 125 partitions and 130 Sciroccos, they’ve accounted for every deer I’ve taken in the last 10-12 years except 1 or 2 with a 7-08.


----------



## deerslayer357

Loaded 50 .41 Magnums this morning.  2400 with Hunter Specialties 200 grn WFN cast.  Getting ready for deer season!


----------



## Jester896

deerslayer357 said:


> Loaded 50 .41 Magnums this morning.  2400 with Hunter Specialties 200 grn WFN cast.  Getting ready for deer season!


I sent 1000 bullets...cast and plated to a buddy of mine...along with some new...and new primed cases and a 100 or so once fired in .41.  I can wait to see what he sends back


----------



## furtaker

deerslayer357 said:


> Loaded 50 .41 Magnums this morning.  2400 with Hunter Specialties 200 grn WFN cast.  Getting ready for deer season!


The 41 Magnum was always the underdog. And a good cartridge from what I hear.

I've always had an attraction to unpopular cartridges.


----------



## deerslayer357

furtaker said:


> The 41 Magnum was always the underdog. And a good cartridge from what I hear.
> 
> I've always had an attraction to unpopular cartridges.



I have both a 44 and 41.  The 41 is my favorite.  Have killed a couple deer with the 44 revolver, Hope to draw blood with the 41 this year.


----------



## deerslayer357

Definitely a good time to conserve components though.


----------



## Nimrod71

The 41 mag is a really good pistol and lever rifle round.  I use to carry one all the time cruising the woods, just in cause a deer showed up.  I shot several hogs and a couple of coyotes, I found out it was a little much on rabbits.  Just talking about it makes we want to get it out and play in the woods again.


----------



## bullgator

deerslayer357 said:


> I have both a 44 and 41.  The 41 is my favorite.  Have killed a couple deer with the 44 revolver, Hope to draw blood with the 41 this year.


Get some .41 Special brass for some fun plinking and self defense rounds.


----------



## 6mm Remington

Got some 35 Rem brass in the tumbler now. Going to load them up with 180 gr Speer Fn and a max charge of h335. Shoots extremely well in every 35 I’ve ever had.


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded for my wife 50 of the most beautiful .38 Special rounds I've ever loaded. 125 gr Hornady HP atop 5 odd grains of Universal in hand polished nickel. My hands are killing me! *

*They may not shoot well, but they look marvelous! *

**


----------



## bullgator

chuckdog said:


> *I loaded for my wife 50 of the most beautiful .38 Special rounds I've ever loaded. 125 gr Hornady HP atop 5 odd grains of Universal in hand polished nickel. My hands are killing me! *
> 
> *They may not shoot well, but they look marvelous! *


Well looks are half the battle


----------



## Steven037

Finished up some 168 bthp loads to do a ladder test in my ar10. Trades some small rifle primers that I had lots of to a buddy for some large pistol primers that he had lots of so I got started on loading up some 10mm loads. Just gotta find some time to shoot and finish the 10mm loads.


----------



## Nimrod71

Chuck the Lone Ranger would be envious


----------



## Nimrod71

After supper plan on loading up some 6 mm Rem for my sniper rifle.  It likes Sierra 85 grain HPBT over 38.3 grains IMR 4895.  If my hands can hold out I may fix up a box of 308 for my Howa rifle for deer hunting.  I plan on filling my deer tags this year with cheap deer meat.  Have you priced hamburger?  Deer meat is as good as any Black Angus or pig.


----------



## deerslayer357

Sight Checked the 7/08 this afternoon.  Got 14 rounds (3 from today and 11 from last year) tumbling now to be loaded this evening and we will be ready for Saturday!


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Sight Checked the 7/08 this afternoon.  Got 14 rounds (3 from today and 11 from last year) tumbling now to be loaded this evening and we will be ready for Saturday!





Hand crafted satisfaction.  Hope you get some nice clean kills with those.  


7mm08 is super cartridge.   

What bullet are you loading in yours ?


----------



## deerslayer357

I load 140 Nosler Partitions and Nosler Ballistic Tip 140’s.  COL is slightly different but both shoot to same point of aim over a healthy dose of Alliant Reloader 17.


----------



## deerslayer357

deerslayer357 said:


> I load 140 Nosler Partitins and Nosler Ballistic Tip 140’s.  COL is slightly different but both shoot to same point of aim over a healthy dose of Alliant Reloader 17.


 The original plan was ballistic tips in the encore pistol and partitions in the rifle, but so far I have been shooting more ballistic tips in both.  They have nasty expansion but often no exit wound.


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> The original plan was ballistic tips in the encore pistol and partitions in the rifle, but so far I have been shooting more ballistic tips in both.  They have nasty expansion but often no exit wound.




Understood. 


One of my favorite loads was/is (been way too long since I've had my butt in the woods) for .270 Win.  140gr Nosler BT over near-max book load of 4831sc.   Exit loads weren't the norm, however it dropped them like a pallet of bricks when I did my part.

Not a harsh recoiling load, either.


----------



## rosewood

Many ballistic tips blow up at speed (Nosler, SST to name a few).  I have found, if you slow them down a lot, your odds of a pass through go up tremendously.

Rosewood


----------



## Stevie Ray

I loaded 50 rounds of 95 gr Hornday V-Max's in 6.5 CM over 40 grs of IMR-4064 for one of my friend's son's new Savage rifle, I've never shot or loaded that light of a bullet for 6.5 Creedmoore but that's what he wanted so we'll see how they perform.


----------



## rosewood

Stevie Ray said:


> I loaded 50 rounds of 95 gr Hornday V-Max's in 6.5 CM over 40 grs of IMR-4064 for one of my friend's son's new Savage rifle, I've never shot or loaded that light of a bullet for 6.5 Creedmoore but that's what he wanted so we'll see how they perform.


Will be great for Coyotes.


----------



## furtaker

Dub said:


> Understood.
> 
> 
> One of my favorite loads was/is (been way too long since I've had my butt in the woods) for .270 Win.  140gr Nosler BT over near-max book load of 4831sc.   Exit loads weren't the norm, however it dropped them like a pallet of bricks when I did my part.
> 
> Not a harsh recoiling load, either.


What kind of speed are you getting? I've tried 4831sc in 3 different rifles and velocity was terrible. Never tried it in a 270 though.


----------



## rosewood

I have gotten good speeds with H4831SC in .270 but was a tad faster using RL22.  Seems like I am getting 2950 with RL22 with a 150 grain and 2900 with a 140 grain using H4831SC in a 22" bbl.

I tried H4831SC in 7mag but the accuracy was better with RL22.

I have had the best luck with H4350 and IMR4451 in .260 and 6.5CM, speed and accuracy with 140 grainers.

Rosewood


----------



## Stevie Ray

rosewood said:


> I have gotten good speeds with H4831SC in .270 but was a tad faster using RL22.  Seems like I am getting 2950 with RL22 with a 150 grain and 2900 with a 140 grain using H4831SC in a 22" bbl.
> 
> I tried H4831SC in 7mag but the accuracy was better with RL22.
> 
> I have had the best luck with H4350 and IMR4451 in .260 and 6.5CM, speed and accuracy with 140 grainers.
> 
> Rosewood



IMR4451 is my go-to powder for 6.5CM and 140 grain bullets, it has always worked well for me.


----------



## furtaker

Today I loaded some 140 Accubonds over IMR 4831 for my Howa 6.5x55 Swede. Not bad for a stock hunting rifle.


----------



## Dub

furtaker said:


> What kind of speed are you getting? I've tried 4831sc in 3 different rifles and velocity was terrible. Never tried it in a 270 though.



It’s been at least 12-13 years since I was having fun loading for rifles, I do know it was right at max book charge  from the Nosler manual current at that time ( black cover ?).

Seem to recall it running close to 2,800+.  M700 BDL stainless with 24” tube.

I plan on getting that same rifle back in bidness over the winter.

The original plastic stock has gotta go.  Want to remove the scope mounts & replace.  Keeping the Timney trigger & VX-3 4.5-14x50mm with the rifle.

For nostalgia I’ll probably work up same ole yellow-tipped stingers.    Would also like to see how it shoots 110gr Barnes.

Fun little future project.


----------



## bullgator

Head out on vacation to northern Bama soon. Planning a day at CMP Talladega. Just loaded up 45 rounds of 6 Dasher for the trip.
Berger 105 hybrids, 20/32.6 Varget, 20/32.6 rl15, 5/32.0 N140.

The rest of the trip belongs to her!


----------



## frankwright

Got a "Back in Stock" message from Everglades just the other day and already have 1000 124 JHP at my door. Loaded 100 this morning!


----------



## GregoryB.

Finally found a combo my #1 in 257 Robert's likes. So I loaded up some today. 80gr TTSX over 47gr of IMR4350.


----------



## Dub

Wasn’t much....but did get some future fun for 9 & 10 this afternoon.


----------



## marlin

I had some 140 NBT loaded for a 7-08. Killed 3 last season all with complete pass through. Shot behind the shoulder.


----------



## Yotedawg

Jester896 said:


> good to know..I think I have a few in .22.  I have a large amount of 40gr TNTs some moly coated and some not.  Hope I am able to finish my .22-250 soon.


Jester they shoot awfully good in my 250. It was my yote gun for 28 years till we went to night hunting with thermals. Sierra has done a great job marrying match accuracy with terminal ballistics with that product. At least that has been my experiences with them.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Held one on one reloading "school" with a fellow GON member.....

We manage to set up his press, set the dies both sizing and seating ... measured powder ...weighed ....seating bullets ...

Ended up making about forty .270 Winchester with 140 grain Accubond .... Reloder 16

First group ended up being about 1" ....

I thought we did good ....

One the many many "students" that I've have helped over the years .... makes you feel good... to help others....


----------



## Jester896

come school me @BriarPatch99


----------



## BriarPatch99

You know you can't teach old dogs New tricks... ???


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> Held one on one reloading "school" with a fellow GON member.....
> 
> We manage to set up his press, set the dies both sizing and seating ... measured powder ...weighed ....seating bullets ...
> 
> Ended up making about forty .270 Winchester with 140 grain Accubond .... Reloder 16
> 
> First group ended up being about 1" ....
> 
> I thought we did good ....
> 
> One the many many "students" that I've have helped over the years .... makes you feel good... to help others....




Well done....having someone with your experience jumping in and helping him get started safely and effectively is a massive boost for his competency development. 

That's awesome.


Just know that you have also helped a pile of us here, too.  

Much appreciated.


----------



## Dutch

Getting ready for Saturday.


----------



## Jester896

now ya'll done done it imma have to roll me some up this weekend..working opening morning so no hunts planned....i'm ready to smell powder burn


----------



## Steven037

I’m working all day Saturday but I’ve rolled a bunch and will probably go sit Sunday. Pigs are on the menu and I’m ready to put one down. Love the feeling of putting one down with a load I worked up and made myself.


----------



## JustUs4All

My .50 caliber front stuffer. Does that count?


----------



## rosewood

JustUs4All said:


> My .50 caliber front stuffer. Does that count?


Sorta of.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Now I got get my own loaded up today .... Shot the few feet loads of the 80 grain TTSX for the .25/06 ....

Not completely satisfied with the results ....Will tune as I go alone ...

Got a batch of 110 grain Accubond .....on stand by....


----------



## rosewood

Wednesday evening I loaded up 10 .45 Colts with some 210 grain boolits I cast myself with some Alcan primers I acquired in a trade.  Not sure of the condition of those primers.  Going to test them at the range, if they shoot reliably, will load up the rest of the 150 or so of those Alcan primers.  Seems like the guy just threw the primers in the trade, so they are virtually freebies.  With the primer market like it is now, I decided to put them to use.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Dutch said:


> Getting ready for Saturday.
> View attachment 1044065


I noticed you put a piece of tape on the lid.  Is that to know what powder it is from the top?

I use a silver sharpie and mark the powder on the top and put an O on the lid of all powders once I have opened them, that way I know which have been opened and which are still sealed.  Saves me from opening several to find the opened one.

That photo does look staged to me 

Rosewood


----------



## Dutch

rosewood said:


> I noticed you put a piece of tape on the lid.  Is that to know what powder it is from the top?
> 
> I use a silver sharpie and mark the powder on the top and put an O on the lid of all powders once I have opened them, that way I know which have been opened and which are still sealed.  Saves me from opening several to find the opened one.
> 
> That photo does look staged to me
> 
> Rosewood


 
Taped to make it easier to grab the right powder out of storage, as I have a large quantity of powder stored. 

Its staged alright...staged in the middle of finishing up some .444 loads. If you look real close you can see the powder in the hulls awaiting bullets to be seated.


----------



## rosewood

Dutch said:


> Its staged alright...staged in the middle of finishing up some .444 loads. If you look real close you can see the powder in the hulls awaiting bullets to be seated.


I saw that too.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> I noticed you put a piece of tape on the lid.



Something else good to bring up for those new to it...

around here we use a white paint pen to X the top of and open powder...the piece of tape has the powder type written on it and it goes on the powder measure when it is poured in to mark what is inside...then there are no questions if you don't get back to it promptly.

Then there is also that is the only one powder on the bench at a time...but those 8# get put on the floor sometimes...1# always goes back on the shelf but the 8s don't always.


----------



## rosewood

I break the recommend rules from the powder companies.  Once I pour powder in the hopper, it never goes back in the factory bottle.  I store them in resealable plastic bowls that are smaller and easier to store in my loading bench.  I write on the side of the bowl what powder it is and it sits on the bench until I return the powder from the hopper to that bowl.  As you said, only one powder out at a time.  I do not like cross contamination of a factory bottle.  If you pour it back in, you run the risk of a few granules of the previous powder making it into your bottle.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I think that breaks several rules  
powder should be stored in original containers #1...I'm sure we are all guilty to some degree of some type of infraction. Powder shouldn't be out where it could collect moisture.  I also try to keep the foam thing intact when I remove one to help with moisture.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I think that breaks several rules
> powder should be stored in original containers #1...I'm sure we are all guilty to some degree of some type of infraction. Powder shouldn't be out where it could collect moisture.  I also try to keep the foam thing intact when I remove one to help with moisture.


I know, the containers I use are probably better sealed than the factory one.  They don't collect moisture and I have been doing it for 15+ years and no issues yet.  They are always stored inside, never in garage or shop.  My reloading room doubles as my computer room.  I don't always follow the instructions of manufactures, sometimes there rules are to prevent them from being sued.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

I always return excess powder back to the container it came from.  To me the most important rule is to only have one powder on the bench at the time.  The older you get the more important it becomes.  I am 70 years old and I can tell you I can't remember a good as I did with I started in 1970.  

Now the load of the day.  Practicing with my new Howa 308 I shoot all be 4 rounds and four rounds is just not enough to carry on a deer hunt.  I have been told to kill every deer on the farm where I hunt.  Deer ate 25 acres of cotton this year.  Well I loaded 10  rounds of 308 with Sierra 150 gr. Pro Hunters over 45.5 gr. of IMR 4064.  These rounds really shoot good.  Good Luck Everyone and Be Careful.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Got my rounds loaded(80 grain TTSX .25/06) shot a few to make sure scope set in ...

I am ready ....


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> Something else good to bring up for those new to it...
> 
> around here we use a white paint pen to X the top of and open powder...the piece of tape has the powder type written on it and it goes on the powder measure when it is poured in to mark what is inside...then there are no questions if you don't get back to it promptly.
> 
> Then there is also that is the only one powder on the bench at a time...but those 8# get put on the floor sometimes...1# always goes back on the shelf but the 8s don't always.


Funny how a lot of us come around to the same or similar methods.


----------



## Nimrod71

Heading to the reloading bench now to make up some 22-250'.  I haven't shot this rifle in a number of years.  A friend called as wants to shoot some in the morning so I told  him I would meet him at the range.  He is sighting in his deer rifle and needs some encouragement.  I like shooting 22-250's they are just about like lasers.  Several of my friends have deer some nice deer with them.  Now if I can just find the load data for the rifle.  Oh well guess I'll have to start all over, that's what makes reloading fun.  All the shooting.


----------



## Jester896

Finally home from work on my day off...Tomorrow I am making 2 .22-250 5 shot ladders with 60gr and 40gr (30 rounds) with the same powder so I don't have to clean between...then 2 .243 ladders with 100gr and 85gr (30 rounds) the same way.  Going to load 20 hunting rounds for the .260 with 127LRX...then 20 .270 with 130gr Accubonds...all the while I will be running 9mm with the new tumbler bases.  When I'm done with that I will start a Low Country for my Baby Gurl's B'day...going to be another busy one


----------



## deerslayer357

Well one of those 7mm-08 Nosler Ballistic Tips is no more.  Killed a 8 pt this evening with it.  Nothing like taking an animal with a load you developed and a bullet you loaded


----------



## BeefMaster

Hopefully tomorrow I will have the time to slap some 44mag together.  I’ll be running Hornady 300 grain xtp over some Hogdon Universal for about 1100 fps.  I load these specifically for my S&W 329pd.  With it being so lightweight full house loads are hard to control if you need more than one.  I like to keep it loaded with 4 of these loads and 2 snake shots in the summer and then substitute two 240 grain (Speer deep curl) at 1400ish fps loads for the snake shot when it cools off.  I mark the hot ones on the bottom with a red sharpie to cut down on surprises.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Finally home from work on my day off...Tomorrow I am making 2 .22-250 5 shot ladders with 60gr and 40gr (30 rounds) with the same powder so I don't have to clean between...then 2 .243 ladders with 100gr and 85gr (30 rounds) the same way.  Going to load 20 hunting rounds for the .260 with 127LRX...then 20 .270 with 130gr Accubonds...all the while I will be running 9mm with the new tumbler bases.  When I'm done with that I will start a Low Country for my Baby Gurl's B'day...going to be another busy one



That is a pile of stuff to do on a first day off.....but it’s all fun stuff.   Interested to see how the ladder loads turn out.




deerslayer357 said:


> Well one of those 7mm-08 Nosler Ballistic Tips is no more.  Killed a 8 pt this evening with it.  Nothing like taking an animal with a load you developed and a bullet you loaded



CONGRATS !!!!!!! 

well done !!!!!!


Pics ???


----------



## deerslayer357

I posted it in the LFTT for 10-17 PM, but here is one.  Was by myself and didn’t get any good pics.


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> I posted it in the LFTT for 10-17 PM, but here is one.  Was by myself and didn’t get any good pics.


----------



## Jester896

Got me a late start...
First batch of 9mm in in the dehydrator dryin


I used Hornady case for the 60gr and FC cases for the 50gr...changed it up from the 40gr... the shortest Hornady case was 1.906 so I trimmed them all at 1.905...the FC were 1.911 so I trimmed them all to 1.910...from the 1.912 MAX...to make sure they cleaned up.


then ran the VLD tool a couple of spins to get the inside of the neck


Finished up the outside of the neck, deburred the flash hole and uniformed the primer pocket.

I used straight Nosler data and H380.. their recommended accuracy load.. and that is why the change from 40gr to 50gr so I could burn the same powder in both ladders.  I went -.5 and +.5 on the 60s and +.5 and +1.0 on the 50s...gotta start somewhere.  Since I don't have chamber data on the new build I don't know how far out I can seat so I used Nosler data for that too.  The open box of 60s I have have a cannelure...if I seated them to the cannelure they would have been 2.49 but I went ahead and pushed them on down to 2.35 from the data.

H380 is straight pixie dust...that stuff get everywhere...got all 30 of those rascals seated...now just wait for the build to finish.

Done with that...wrote the charge weights on the case with a sharpie and since the low charge of 55gr was also 37 I wrote 60 on the other side of the case so I can keep them separate if something happens.


weights are a little off today for some reason...Chargemaster says the pan weighs 156.4 and the Gemtec says 156.46...The 10-10 is on the money with the check weight but says the charge is light...dunno...rolling with it.

.243 was up next...pulled the new cases out...no powder funnel for 6mm...smh..stopped to get some grub on and a drink..then type this


----------



## BriarPatch99

My grandson Samuel(15) and I loaded a box of 20 Barnes 80 grain TTSX .243 Winchester and shot a couple to check the scope setting.....

Plans were to hit the woods and shoot a deer .....he woke up sick .....so that is for another day....


----------



## Nimrod71

I shot up all the 7-30's I had loaded so I will be putting some new ones together today.  The old ones were loaded with Hornady 139's.  I think I will try some 120's today.  I've never shot any 120's so this will be fun.


----------



## Jester896

I pulled one of the .45-70 rounds I acquired and sure enough it had the amount of powder that was listed on the sheet...10gr under min load...guess I will pull the rest and dump the powder...didn't want to shoot 405gr cast bullets anyway 

still didn't get to the .25-06 that were sitting on the loading bench...they are up next...I did do a hard look at all of them that said Hornady American Whitetail and they sure look like that to me....


----------



## Nimrod71

Just back from the range.  Shot up all the 7-30's I loaded.  I loaded 20 rounds with 120 gr Hornadys over BLC2 and they shot really good.  I had sighted the rifle in with Hornady 139's so it didn't shoot the same.  The fun part is resighting with a different bullet and powder.  I was surprised to see the 120's shot about 8 inches higher than the 139's.  Now back to the press and scale time to load up again for tomorrow is another day.


----------



## pacecars

I just cast a bunch of 670 gr paper patch bullets and got them all patched up and ready to go. I will get them all loaded with 100 grs of Kik 3F black powder tomorrow and then shoot them Wednesday


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I pulled one of the .45-70 rounds I acquired and sure enough it had the amount of powder that was listed on the sheet...10gr under min load...guess I will pull the rest and dump the powder...didn't want to shoot 405gr cast bullets anyway
> .



What powder?  I load several grains below listed minimum in my 45-70 using RL7, seems like it is 34 grains.  It shoots great.  Depends on the manual on what they show as minimum.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> What powder?  I load several grains below listed minimum in my 45-70 using RL7, seems like it is 34 grains.  It shoots great.  Depends on the manual on what they show as minimum.
> 
> Rosewood



3031...I just checked data for a lever gun...not older stuff


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> 3031...I just checked data for a lever gun...not older stuff


I bet you are ok with reduce loads with 3031.  Now if it was way over limit, I would pull for sure.


----------



## Nimrod71

I was surprised to see IMR 3031 listed for 45-70 Trapdoor rifles.  Last fall a friend stopped by and ask if I reloaded 45-70.  I told him I did and he ask if I would load him some for his new rifle.  He then pull out a trap door rifle he said was built in the late 1800's.  I told him I had never loaded for a trapdoor and I didn't think i wanted to start now.  The rifle looked O K but to me I don't know if they are safe.  We talked a while and then he left.  That night he came back with a new idea.  I ask what and he ask if I would let him use my reloading equipment nd help him load for the trapdoor.  I finally agreed after having him sign off hat I was not liable for any damages or his life if the rifle blew up.  I got out my Sierra manual and there it was 38 to 43 grs. 3031.  He loaded 20 rounds with 40 grs of IMR 3031.  We then went outside and tied the rifle in his lead sled, loaded the rifle, put a string on the trigger, pulled the hammer back and cocked it.  Then we got behind his truck and he pull the string.  The rifle fired and didn't blow up.  He then reload and fired again.  All in all he fired 10 rounds.  Now back to the reloading bench.  He left happy, his new toy worked and didn't blow up.


----------



## rosewood

Nimrod71 said:


> I was surprised to see IMR 3031 listed for 45-70 Trapdoor rifles.  Last fall a friend stopped by and ask if I reloaded 45-70.  I told him I did and he ask if I would load him some for his new rifle.  He then pull out a trap door rifle he said was built in the late 1800's.  I told him I had never loaded for a trapdoor and I didn't think i wanted to start now.  The rifle looked O K but to me I don't know if they are safe.  We talked a while and then he left.  That night he came back with a new idea.  I ask what and he ask if I would let him use my reloading equipment nd help him load for the trapdoor.  I finally agreed after having him sign off hat I was not liable for any damages or his life if the rifle blew up.  I got out my Sierra manual and there it was 38 to 43 grs. 3031.  He loaded 20 rounds with 40 grs of IMR 3031.  We then went outside and tied the rifle in his lead sled, loaded the rifle, put a string on the trigger, pulled the hammer back and cocked it.  Then we got behind his truck and he pull the string.  The rifle fired and didn't blow up.  He then reload and fired again.  All in all he fired 10 rounds.  Now back to the reloading bench.  He left happy, his new toy worked and didn't blow up.


Those trapdoor rifles are really the only ones that can't handle hotter loads.  But you can bet a "trapdoor" load is safe in all other weapons.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

These have 31gr of IMR3031 (or that's whats in the load data with them) under a 405 cast bullet that doesn't show marks from the collet puller


----------



## Nimrod71

Jester, i don't know about those loads, I would have to research a 3031 load for cast 405.  It may be O K or it may be something that would blow the rifle up.  You are right to pull them down.  Cast bullets can be heck on rifling if the rifle is not made for it.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> Jester, i don't know about those loads, I would have to research a 3031 load for cast 405.  It may be O K or it may be something that would blow the rifle up.  You are right to pull them down.  Cast bullets can be heck on rifling if the rifle is not made for it.



 sometimes under charging can be as dangerous as over charging I hear like with 296 or H110...dunno about rifle

more concerned about it coming out of the barrel of my Marlin Lever Gun


----------



## Jester896

well...I watched my buddy load the last 2K 9mm he had primers for and I checked primers and boxed them for him....sniff...I think he held back 3K for him to use.

2 weeks ago there were 6 or so boxes of 6K plated 124gr RN on the floor and today there is 1 box...now maybe he can catch up on rifle building while he waits for a shipment of primers to come in that he has ordered


----------



## GregoryB.

Loaded some 140gr Nosler Balistic tips with IMR 4320 for load testing and development for my #1 in 7x57 Mauser and my model 77 in 275 Rigby.  Had some factory 139gr PPU Soft Points that they shot well but the didn't hold together on deer. Hope to shoot both this week while taking breaks from fencing in newly acquired land next door.


----------



## chuckdog

GregoryB. said:


> Loaded some 140gr Nosler Balistic tips with IMR 4320 for load testing and development for my #1 in 7x57 Mauser and my model 77 in 275 Rigby.  Had some factory 139gr PPU Soft Points that they shot well but the didn't hold together on deer. Hope to shoot both this week while taking breaks from fencing in newly acquired land next door.



*I'd be curious to know how a modern Nosler BT holds together on game.*

*Great combo of rifle and caliber.*


----------



## transfixer

a week or more ago I had found .310 dia  123gr sst's in stock,  and found 7.62x39 dies in stock, and brass in stock,   all at different places,,  waited hoping to find it all in one place,,  bad decision,  now the dies are all sold out,  bullets were sold out, still can order brass as of this morning,   finally found the bullets at natchez shooters supply this am,  ordered them,  now to order the brass and then search for dies,,,  its like scavenging for treasure !    lol


----------



## marlin

I’m shooting 140 gr ballistic tips in a 7-08. I’ve had great success with them. Most shots are behind the shoulder with short tracking with a good blood trail. Shots through the shoulder with the same results. Also shoot 125 gr ballistic tips in 308 with same results.


----------



## Jester896

transfixer said:


> a week or more ago I had found .310 dia  123gr sst's in stock,  and found 7.62x39 dies in stock, and brass in stock,   all at different places,,  waited hoping to find it all in one place,,  bad decision,  now the dies are all sold out,  bullets were sold out, still can order brass as of this morning,   finally found the bullets at natchez shooters supply this am,  ordered them,  now to order the brass and then search for dies,,,  its like scavenging for treasure !    lol



there were 2 cases in something i sorted the other day...you can have those


----------



## Nimrod71

Loaded ten 7-30's with 37 grs. BL-C2 and Sierra 120 gr. Pro Hunter.  Taking them deer hunting Wednesday.


----------



## bullethead

These are ready to go for the AR in 450 BM
I've got a Savage Haymaker in 450 BM that is overdue on delivery and cannot wait to load for that too.


----------



## Nimrod71

My cousin David came by today wanting to look at a 243 cartridge.  His daughter is wanting a deer rifle and doesn't know what to get.  Her son hunts with a 243 and has killed a couple of deer with it.  He is young and has had a cases of bad shot placement and therefore has had to track deer he shot.  Well, I didn't have any 243's loaded.  I know what he really wanted was for me to loan his daughter a 243 to hunt with.  I told him to bring her by and I will let her shoot the rifle here at my house.  So, I loaded a box of 243's with Sierra 100 gr. Spt. bullets over 35 gr. IMR 4064.  My rifle makes a nice clover leaf at 100 yds. with this load.


----------



## Jester896

I am about to work up something for my new to me .243.  I have a few bullets lined up from 85gr to 105gr I think.  I got a picatinny and some rings in for it this week and sized and trimmed some cases and cleaned them in the ultra sonic...turn the cases a little dark....going to run them anyway.  I will keep that load in mind when I do it...it is also a youth ADL so it's kinds short


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I am about to work up something for my new to me .243.  I have a few bullets lined up from 85gr to 105gr I think.  I got a picatinny and some rings in for it this week and sized and trimmed some cases and cleaned them in the ultra sonic...turn the cases a little dark....going to run them anyway.  I will keep that load in mind when I do it...it is also a youth ADL so it's kinds short


Run down to WallyWorld and get a slip-on recoil pad to add to the LOP. A friend gave me a youth .243 Savage a couple of years ago and that’s what I did.


----------



## Jester896

I have a stock pack that might come in handy for that as well.
looking it over well...I might just use it with heavy clothing and I might want to limit the shooting distance to under 175 yards with a 90-105gr bullet...you know kid and gurls distances...as the big guys keep saying


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> I am about to work up something for my new to me .243.  I have a few bullets lined up from 85gr to 105gr I think.  I got a picatinny and some rings in for it this week and sized and trimmed some cases and cleaned them in the ultra sonic...turn the cases a little dark....going to run them anyway.  I will keep that load in mind when I do it...it is also a youth ADL so it's kinds short



  I've been running this same load in my M77 .243 for years, 43grs of 4350 behind either a 85gr or 87gr bthp , should be the same for soft points,   give me sub moa groups out of that rifle,  if I remember right they're supposed to be running 3100-3200fps or so,  although I've not chronographed it.   Shooting high shoulder shots its a DRT load,  they never leave the spot they were when I pulled the trigger.


----------



## transfixer

I'll be loading up some 7.62x39 sst's later this week I hope, I've got the dies now,  got one box of 123gr sst's and another on the way,   got a 100 pieces of new brass coming one day this week,   gotta research some loads,   this caliber is brand new to me !  as far as reloading for it goes anyway,,,,


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded 45 "Duke's Mixture" .308 Win early this morning. (I started around 4a.m.)*

*I loaded 150gr Hornady FMJ over 49.5grs of CFE. The brass used was WCC mil-spec, Winchester, Federal, Remington, and whatever other stragglers I found. The primers were reclaimed from pulled loads and primed brass of calibers I no longer own.*

*Some of the brass was close to beating me on resizing. I don't recall having to use that much force on anything before. I had more of that particular mil-spec brass that's now in the recycle box.*

*I prepped 100 new Remington .308 Win brass, 100 new Winchester 308 Win brass. FL sized, uniformed length, debur, etc.*

*This evening I FL sized and uniformed 100 new Winchester 30-06. Primed half of them. I also FL sized and uniformed about half of the second 250 of 500 .223 Rem mixed brass I recently found. I ran out of steam...*

*To say my hands are tired and hurting is a HUGE understatement!*


----------



## chuckdog

transfixer said:


> I'll be loading up some 7.62x39 sst's later this week I hope, I've got the dies now,  got one box of 123gr sst's and another on the way,   got a 100 pieces of new brass coming one day this week,   gotta research some loads,   this caliber is brand new to me !  as far as reloading for it goes anyway,,,,



*I have some Winchester 123gr Power Point if you'd like to give them a try.*

**


----------



## frankwright

Since I have three times as many large pistol primers as small, I have been working on 1000 Bayou 200gr SWC in 45 ACP. 
I will shoot most of them in my G21 at our Thursday night IDPA matches.


----------



## Jester896

transfixer said:


> I've been running this same load in my M77 .243 for years, 43grs of 4350 behind either a 85gr or 87gr bthp , should be the same for soft points,   give me sub moa groups out of that rifle,  if I remember right they're supposed to be running 3100-3200fps or so,  although I've not chronographed it.   Shooting high shoulder shots its a DRT load,  they never leave the spot they were when I pulled the trigger.


I think I have some 85gr Sierras but wanted to stay closer to the 100gr.  I have 2 different Hornadys the 100gr BTSP Interlock and the 103 ELD-X. I have something from Speer..just can't remember what it is...and the Lighter Sierras.  Got 20 cases prepped for sight in and ladders.


transfixer said:


> I'll be loading up some 7.62x39 sst's later this week I hope, I've got the dies now,  got one box of 123gr sst's and another on the way,   got a 100 pieces of new brass coming one day this week,   gotta research some loads,   this caliber is brand new to me !  as far as reloading for it goes anyway,,,,


if you need more cases maybe I can stir some boxer primed up to swap ya.


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> I think I have some 85gr Sierras but wanted to stay closer to the 100gr.  I have 2 different Hornadys the 100gr BTSP Interlock and the 103 ELD-X. I have something from Speer..just can't remember what it is...and the Lighter Sierras.  Got 20 cases prepped for sight in and ladders.
> 
> if you need more cases maybe I can stir some boxer primed up to swap ya.



    I think I tried some 100gr stuff when I first started loading for my .243,  but then went to the 85/87 gr stuff,  I was after speed,  and it seems to work well for me with that rifle, its an old tang safety model,  I think I bought it around 82 or so. 

    I've got about 30cases I've already fired from the Hornady black ammo I bought recently,   with those and the 100 I have coming I'm good for a while,  I'm just loading this ammo for hunting,  I'll still shoot the Russian/chinese stuff for plinking 

   thanks for the offer though!


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> Since I have three times as many large pistol primers as small, I have been working on 1000 Bayou 200gr SWC in 45 ACP.
> I will shoot most of them in my G21 at our Thursday night IDPA matches.



Sounds like fun.  You will make bigger holes than anyone else. 

What powder do you use for yours ?


----------



## mallardsx2

There are only 25 empty cases on my property at this time and I have enough loaded ones to take care of any shenanigans and threats to my family should the time come. Thats all I am willing to say on an internet forum. lol


----------



## Jester896

mallardsx2 said:


> There are only 25 empty cases on my property at this time and I have enough loaded ones to take care of any shenanigans and threats to my family should the time come. Thats all I am willing to say on an internet forum. lol


----------



## wareagle700

Finally got my hands on some .224 77gr Sierra tipped matchkings. Loaded up some for my son to hunt with and some to start testing in my Tikka.


----------



## frankwright

Dub said:


> Sounds like fun.  You will make bigger holes than anyone else.
> 
> What powder do you use for yours ?


I shoot the SWC a lot in my 1911's and I always get comments on the big,round holes.
I use HP38/W231. I buy it 8 lbs at a time and it lets me load the three calibers I shoot the most 9mm, .45 and .38spl! 
There are probably better powders for each but HP38 works well for all three!


----------



## Jester896

frankwright said:


> There are probably better powders for each but HP38 works well for all three!



Autocomp and CFE Pistol are pretty good too.  Started using those when 231 was so hard to get.  You use about 1gr more powder...man they are clean.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> Autocomp and CFE Pistol are pretty good too.  Started using those when 231 was so hard to get.  You use about 1gr more powder...man they are clean.


I get a ton of use out of Power Pistol


----------



## Jester896

I stopped in the middle of my KaYoSs today...to run the rest of the 100 .243 cases through the new Dillon trim die...took less than 15 minutes in that 550 we set it up on to do the 80 or so cases.  It did the final push of the shoulders back to 0, trimmed it and chamfered the inside and then went back through a neck sizer die....they are ready to rock.  If I can slow down just a little  I might get the scope put on and zeroed by Saturday and maybe go on a hunt.

I think I just need to quit my job


----------



## GregoryB.

Got 200 pieces of 44 Mag brass ready to be primed and loaded.


----------



## Jester896

Nice!  I have a couple hundred of those I need to get to...too...got Nosler Sporting flat nose for mine....right after .45ACP I think.  Got a half bucket of .357SIG to go through too.  Sure wish someone would come help 
Worked so hard yesterday...got home about 7:00...put some .243 in the tumbler...piddle for a little...then ate some of PG's comfort food..meatloaf and baked taters...was asleep before 9:00.  Got that .243 brass out this morning...just about cleaned the headstamp off


----------



## Dub

GregoryB. said:


> Got 200 pieces of 44 Mag brass ready to be primed and loaded. View attachment 1048061


----------



## gemihur

Working on another setup for walking in the woods ... 7 TCU 12" Bbl & 2.5X scope


----------



## Nimrod71

I just finished loading some 6 mm Rem for tomorrows shoot.  These were my normal 85 gr Sierra loads 38.3 gr. IMR 4895.  Some friends and I have been shooting every Sunday morning for the past few months.  It kind of fun and enjoyable just shooting friends burning some powder and shooting the breeze at the range in the woods on the Altamaha River.


----------



## Nimrod71

Well I had and accident last night that really will set my reloading back a few weeks.  I dropped my balance scale and broke the bar lose from its pivot bar.  I did get it back together and it seems to work but it sticks.  Ordered a new one maybe it will be here by next weekend.  I have been thinking of getting a new scale.  This is the scale I started reloading with.  I bought this Lyman 500 back in 1970 and it has weighted a lot of powder over all these years.  But i guess it's like me, it had a good long life, but everything has its day in the sun.  Now as with me it's time to retire the old Lyman to the display cabinet.  It has been a good friend.


----------



## Nimrod71

Gem, that's a nice looking outfit there.  I am planning on taking my Thompson out this week and trying it out.  I haven't hunted with it in over 10 years.


----------



## Jester896

I have a 5-0-5 you can get


----------



## Nimrod71

Thanks Jester, but I have already ordered the new one.  I was just so up set I wasn't thinking.  Oh well.  I do have an electronic scale, I just don't like it, to modern.  I started with a beam and I just like doing things the old way.  

This afternoon I did work on 243 brass.  I got a new 243 rifle last year and got it sited in with a few cartridges I had loaded.  I decided to load up a few for a hunt later this week so I check the brass and it was to long.  Got out my Lee trimer and worked up 50 pieces now I am ready for the rest of the year.

Jester, I will keep you in mind the next time I need something.


----------



## Jester896

I am on officially on ladder restriction...but I managed to slip this one in for the .243.  I chose the Sierra 100gr ProHunter to start with. 
I used IMR4895 since it is a short barrel and went ahead and started at the top end.  I didn't get the rail and scope mounted on it today...ran about 2 hours behind for some reason all day...did get the pasture mowed too.  The seating stem in my die has a crack...I need to contact RCBS for another but I managed to get them in rotating the case and pushing slow.  I sure put alot of effort to get these charges on the button...can tell you how many times I was putting one more kernel of powder in...I shouldn't have a scale that measure .00


----------



## chuckdog

*Loaded 50 165gr Speer 30-06 and 40 150gr Sierra GK .308 Win. Sunday. *

*Used recovered CCI 200 & WLR primers.*


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I am on officially on ladder restriction...but I managed to slip this one in for the .243.  I chose the Sierra 100gr ProHunter to start with.
> I used IMR4895 since it is a short barrel and went ahead and started at the top end.  I didn't get the rail and scope mounted on it today...ran about 2 hours behind for some reason all day...did get the pasture mowed too.  The seating stem in my die has a crack...I need to contact RCBS for another but I managed to get them in rotating the case and pushing slow.  I sure put alot of effort to get these charges on the button...can tell you how many times I was putting one more kernel of powder in...I shouldn't have a scale that measure .00
> View attachment 1048838




Trickling them up with tweezers.  

Looking forward to seeing your ladder results. Always fun reading about load workup and range reports.



I remember doing the same on my .270 with H4831...one piece at a time, lol.      

Life was good when I finally got hold of some of the "short cut" version.  

Felt like I was going at warp speed once I could use that trickler.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Trickling them up with tweezers.



that's crazy stuff...I don't do that with my long range rifle and it holds .25MOA at 1K...but I did it. I'm already looking for a better pair of tweezers.


----------



## Nimrod71

Loading 308 and 6 mm Remington for morning shoot.  I'm going to change the 6 mm from 85 gr. Sierra BTHP to the 70 Sierra Match King.  I haven't loaded the 70 gr. before so this will be fun, working up new load.


----------



## chuckdog

*Prepped 500+ .223 brass this morning. I had to open the primer pockets on about a third of them.*

*I also FL sized and uniformed 30 Winchester .257 Roberts brass. I don't recall the last time I shot my 20" Browning A-Bolt, but that's about to change.*

*I think the RCBS .257 were the first new dies I ever bought. I cleaned them up earlier and they still look like new!*


----------



## Nimrod71

After reworking 6 mm I'm going to load up 10 rounds and head back to the range and see if correctly torking the action screws will fix my problem.  If not, back to the work on shooting technic.


----------



## deers2ward

FL sized and primed the rest of my never fired 7mm-08 Lapua brass, loaded the rest of my .284 120 TTSX over 44.5 gr of IMR4320


----------



## Buckstop

Started yesterday tumbling and primer pocket/flash hole cleaning of 150 .243 win cases. Have a Win M70 varmint sporter with a semi-heavy 26" barrel thats been in the cabinet neglected. I believe it has a slow 1 in 12 twist, so am interested in trying some lighter bullets for punching paper. Starting out with 70 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips and Varget. May also try a ladder with 95 gr Partitions with IMR4350 to see if they'll stabilize, in case I get an urge to take it when culling does in the coming weeks.


----------



## Jester896

and here I was hoping the 9,1 twist in a Remington would stabilize a 100gr ProHunter.

all I did all afternoon was sort a 35# powder drum of brass...after I got the initial done I pick .223 and 300BO out by hand...then ran it through the separators (i borrowed) to separate the .22 and .380 from the 9mm...just about filled the drum back up with 9s


----------



## SC Hunter

Buckstop said:


> Started yesterday tumbling and primer pocket/flash hole cleaning of 150 .243 win cases. Have a Win M70 varmint sporter with a semi-heavy 26" barrel thats been in the cabinet neglected. I believe it has a slow 1 in 12 twist, so am interested in trying some lighter bullets for punching paper. Starting out with 70 gr Nosler Ballistic Tips and Varget. May also try a ladder with 95 gr Partitions with IMR4350 to see if they'll stabilize, in case I get an urge to take it when culling does in the coming weeks.


A heavy 243 with 70 grain pills would be fun to shoot does just below the ear with.


----------



## Nimrod71

After returning from the range I was out of ammo for my 6 mm target rifle and Ruger 243.  So drag out the powder, primers, bullets and lets get started.  I loaded 20 6 mm cartridges with Sierra 70 gr. MK, 10 with IMR 4064 and 10 with 4895.  Then I loaded up 10 243 with Sierra 100 SP with IMR 4995.  I'm ready for the range tomorrow.


----------



## rosewood

Loaded up about 400 115 plated 9mm target loads last night.  Used up the 200 or so primers I acquired in a trade and recently identified what they were.  They had just been pushed to the side but with the recent shortage, I found it a good time to put them to work.

I really need to turn off the TV and spend more time reloading.  Lot less stress reloading over watching the news.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

My last job informed me they had been exposed to COVID so I bounced outta there...came home early.

I came close to loading some .357 Mag for a girl that couldn't buy any anywhere....
but I finished this and now maybe I can run the ladder I made while my buddy thread the new barrel for my 6.5WSM


----------



## Ray357

Nimrod71 said:


> First let me say I love reloading.  I love it as much as I do shooting.  I walk through my reloading room several time a day looking for something to reload.  I got a new scope for my 6 mm yesterday so I decided I better load up a few rounds to get it sited in.  This rifle really loves Sierra 85 ga. HPBT over 38,3 grs. of IMR 4895.  Currently I can shoot 5 shots at 100 yards and cover them with a dime.  That may not be the best, but it is good for me.  I can't shoot as good as I use to, age is working on my nerves and eye sight.  After loading the 6 mm's I decided to load up a round of 223's.  I have a Savage 223 that I have for a truck gun and been working up a load for it.  Today I loaded Sierra 55 gr. BlitzKing over 27 grs. of MR 2520.  I haven't used the 2620 in a long time, but in the past I remember it shot pretty good in my Win. 223.  Now I am ready for the rifle range tomorrow.


9mm


----------



## deerslayer357

Got 50 10mm’s loaded with 180 grain precision delta jhp’s and 25 454 casull’s loaded with 300 grain Hornady Xtp mag’s tonight.  Trying to work up a load for both to deer hunt with.  Range time tomorrow to try to settle on loads for them.


----------



## Jester896

barrel threading got put off again
does it count if I check primers in 2500 rounds that were loaded
finished sizing my 9mm...still cleaning what had been sized prior to these 500 or so
sorted some small and large primer .45ACP 
we shall see what tomorrow beings when I finish with odd jobs what I can get done


----------



## Jester896

sorted more .45ACP...looking like most of it will be LPP...the SPP won't cover the bottom of a coffee can so far and I'm about 1/4 way on that 5 Gal bucket.

Got a dozen of these .357 loaded for the gurl that didn't have any or couldn't find any

this proved to be 1 problem after another for me...I pulled my .38/357 dies out and opened them...seater die missing and i now have a taper crimp die that I didn't use to have.  I had to go rob the die from my Dillon tool head. Then... I kept putting a bullet in the brass and when I would run it in the die....it would fall in the case.  I kept grabbing a different bullet and trying in one all the belled case to see if it would slip in....I kept thinging that I sized the brass wrong....turned out...there was 1 undersized bullet in that box and I would pick it back up off the bench ever other case...drove me nuts.  Still weighed 140gr...just too small after finally measuring....can't believe how long that took to load 12 boolits.  Now I have to figure out who it was that borrowed my dies...that won't happen again.


----------



## Nimrod71

I have been having problems with my 6 mm ever since I changed scopes and the trigger.  Loads that shot great now want.  I have tried several things trying to get it back on target.  My latest thing is changing the scope mounts, when i put the current front ring on I didn't like the way it felt.  I purchased a new set of Leupold 30 mm rings put them on today.  Now I  have the enjoyment of sighting back in, good.  I have to load up ammo.  I have been shooting Sierra 85 gr HPBT for years and they have always worked great, dime size groups at 100 yds.  Well now I have changed to the Sierra 70 gr. Match King.  I picked up a box to these a couple of months ago.  I load a few and tried them out, they shot good so I order 500.  Now, tonight I am loading 20 with 40.8 grains of IMR 4064.  This load shot good before I started changing the rifle.

Also I am still trying to figure out my 243 so I have loaded up some new brass with the Sierra 70 gr bullets to see if the old brass is my problem.  

Being retired during hunting season can be real work, between hunting, reloading, trips to the range, shooting, loading deer, fishing, loading and unloading boats, cleaning fish, training and walking the LBD.  I got more rest when I went to my job everyday.  Life is Great.


----------



## bullethead

Some 245gr 450 Bushmaster


----------



## 7MAGMIKE

Prepped 100 7mm Rem Mag brass, waiting on a new FL resizing die to complete. Also ordered more powder from Midway USA. Powder is getting thin guys, if you find what you need, better order it. No primers to be found anywhere.


----------



## Jester896

finished sizing .the .243s I shot for the next ladder...will mix them in with the 9mm I'll clean tomorrow.

down past half a bucket of 45ACP and I still haven't covered the bottom of the coffee can with small primer.

started on the .357SIG sorting the chipped nickle and damaged cases out...not that many of those it seems...I'll use the SS tumbler to clean the rest of the nickle off....might take a minute.

I found the .260 rounds I have been looking for...in the rifle in the safe...smh
all missing rounds now accounted for

discovered the .357 die that was was in my Dillon is the seater out of my set...It is the lyman dies that were in my Dillon that are missing all together...it was a seater and crimp die...still don't know where the taper crimp die came from.  I guess I will order Dillon seater and crimp die for it I guess...maybe Santa will bring me one.


----------



## chuckdog

*I repacked the .223 brass I shot a couple of weeks back, along with another 40 odd once fired Federal range pickups with 55gr Winchester FMJ's today. I primed about half of them with CCI 450's recovered from some recently pulled 300 B/O rounds.*

*I pulled around 50 old .38 Special lead rounds that were in factory remanufactured boxes, but I don't know for sure who loaded them.*

*They'll likely get a good polishing and a fresh dose of powder tomorrow.*

*Never thought I'd work so much to recover a 2 cent primer.   *


----------



## Nimrod71

Time to reload some 6 mm Rem.  I am working on a new load, I changed bullets from Sie 85 HPBT to Sie 70 MK.  I went to range this morning and sighted the rifle in with the 70's.  They shot good, 3 shoots all together making one whole and under a dime.  I'll load up a few more and head out.  I love the sound of gun fire and the smell of burnt gun powder..


----------



## BriarPatch99

I did ....308 ...Reloder 15 ...Nosler 125 grain BT.   It shot .... Since it was a new scope ..New rifle ....  completely missed the target .... So much for the store bore sighting in ....I never had any faith ....one more notch on the bench that says ...it don't work ...

Three or four more shots and it was 1.5" high at  100 yards ...


----------



## Buckstop

Shot a ladder with 70 gr Nos BT's from my .243 win yesterday from 39.0 to 41.1 grs of Varget. Went with .010 off the lands. Started hitting slight pressure signs at 40.8 gr at 3,652 fps.  Had a nice flat spot at 39.9 to 40.2, both at 3,578 fps. Will load up a few at 40.1 today to shoot some groups to check accuracy and see if I need to work with seating depth. Shows promise as all 8 shots from the ladder were within 1.25" at 100 yrds.


----------



## bullgator

I’m in the process of loading 100 6mm Dasher for a class in two weeks. Alpha brass, 32.5 RL15, CCI 450 primers, and Nosler 105 RDF boolits.


----------



## Dub

I did some loading today.

Loaded my butt in the truck and drove into work for some more overtime this weekend.   Got some lined up for next weekend, too.

Some of that $$$ is gun-money.  Going towards new glass.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I’m in the process of loading 100 6mm Dasher for a class in two weeks. Alpha brass, 32.5 RL15, CCI 450 primers, and Nosler 105 RDF boolits.



How do you like that Alpha brass?...had a guy tell me after a couple of firings it will not go into a standard shell holder...little soft on the bottom




Dub said:


> I did some loading today.
> 
> Loaded my butt in the truck and drove into work for some more overtime this weekend.   Got some lined up for next weekend, too.
> 
> Some of that $$$ is gun-money.  Going towards new glass.



Been doin a little of that myself...been real fond of Benjamin and did let a couple of Grants slide in.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> How do you like that Alpha brass?...had a guy tell me after a couple of firings it will not go into a standard shell holder...little soft on the bottom


I bought 300 in January and have only loaded the first 200 twice. No problems so far. Today I broke out the final 100 new pieces. 
I know Alpha just upgraded the brass with improved case heads. They call it something like OCT or OCD, meaning optimal case head technology or design.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I bought 300 in January and have only loaded the first 200 twice. No problems so far. Today I broke out the final 100 new pieces.
> I know Alpha just upgraded the brass with improved case heads. They call it something like OCT or OCD, meaning optimal case head technology or design.



I think ALpha is what he uses on his Dasher and has been pretty disappointed...I think they offered him a shell holder...not 100%...I will ask him again.


----------



## Mountain Hunter

Loaded up some .35 Remington using the Hornady 200 gr FTX AND IMR 4198 powder.  This is a new experience for me because I’m a purist for the 200 gr round nose bullet in the .35 Remington!


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *Never thought I'd work so much to recover a 2 cent primer.   *



I am with you.  Normally, for a misloaded cartridge that needed to be resized, I would just knock the primer out and toss it.  Now, I am reclaiming them for target loads.

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB.

Any special precautions when reclaiming live primers ? Was always worried about them going off when being deprimed and tossed them in a water bath then deprimed.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> Any special precautions when reclaiming live primers ? Was always worried about them going off when being deprimed and tossed them in a water bath then deprimed.


Wear safety glasses.   And ear plugs if you are paranoid.  Keep powder away from depriming station, probably another good precaution.

I have deprimed hundreds with the standard deprime die and never had one go off.  Go slow.  Sudden impacts is what sets off a primer.  Slow deliberate force doesn't set them off.


----------



## JeffinPTC

_Any special precautions when reclaiming live primers ? _

Imagine your getting a physical, without the cough.

Turn your head and do it slowly.


----------



## Nimrod71

I found my 250 Savage in the closet this morning and thought about taking it for a few  rounds at the range, but I didn't have anything loaded for it.  I haven't shot it since 2005.  I went in the reloading room and dug around and found the 250 brass, all had been fired and not resized or deprimed.  Since the humidity was to high to reload I decided I would neck size all the 250's.  I got all 300 pieces out and went to work.  I got out my new unused Hornady 25 neck sizer and started.  I was smart this time, I read the instructions first.  i am glad I did, it didn't work like I though it would.  I was impressed with the new Hornady die.  If you don't have a neck sizer you may want to look into the Hornady sizer.


----------



## furtaker

I wish I could find some IMR 4831. And Nosler Accubonds. This is what happens when idiots vote for Democrats.


----------



## Jester896

I don't know how close you are to civilization...don't have Accubonds but do have 117 Interlocks...think there is some 60gr out there too.

I have been sorting .357SIG cases by headstamp and cleaning it a little...it is pretty much all nickle.  Sure is purdy!


imma have to buy me a SIG pistol


----------



## chuckdog

*16 grains of Lil Gun behind a 158 gr Hornady XTP  in .38 Special.*

*My daughter and granddaughter came by last night and asked what I was doing?*

*"Prepping more .38 brass, I have the market cornered on them. Too bad I can't hotrod them."*

*About 4 this morning that little statement put me to thinking, why not? I do it with .45 Colt, have for years.*

*Putting them through a 6 shot GP100 .357 Magnum.*

*I can't find my chronograph.*

*Must have gotten lost during the move earlier this year.*

*.357 brass is hard to come by. I have thousands of .38 Special brass. No flattened primers, easy extraction, bordering uncomfortable recoil, and very good accuracy!*

*Expecting around 1400 fps from a 4" barrel. Just wish I could find my chronograph!*

*I'd rather throw it in a well, than lose something.*

*Like my .45 Colt loads, they have a skull and crossbones on the box.*

*Clearly marked .357 use only!*

*I don't recommend trying this to anyone.  *


----------



## Rich M

Chuck - 16 gr and 158 in 38 sp?  Seems like a warm load.  Lil Gun is a great powder with low pressure.  

I load 20 gr (+/-) under 158 XTP FP for 357 Mag bolt & single shot rifles (1,900 fps) but seen someone loading em with 21 gr and want to try it.

Just sized, flared, and primed 350 Legend, 357 mag, and 9mm brass for some experiments.

Need to test 158 gr Fury soft points and 165 FTXs in 350 L and 357 mag.  

Also need to learn what AOL my gun likes the 9mm to be - had some soft strikes and even un-hit primers last range trip with some I had loaded 115 gr hp to cannelure...


----------



## chuckdog

*It’s a very warm load. You know the .357 Mag was developed from hotrodded.38 Special loadings. Before coming to market they made the mag case longer to prevent it from fitting in .38 Special chambers.*

*That’s the only drawback I’ve seen to hot loading the .38 is it drops right into any unsuspecting .38 chamber.*

*My .45 Colt loads are way beyond safely shooting in any Colt or Clones.*

*They’re clearly marked Ruger Only!*

*If I actually go on to loading these or any other high pressure for caliber loads I’ll clearly mark them as such. *

*If I could come into some.357 brass I’d not likely pursue it any further. *

*Kinda an example of making the most of what I do have on hand. *


----------



## Rich M

chuckdog said:


> *It’s a very warm load. You know the .357 Mag was developed from hotrodded.38 Special loadings. Before coming to market they made the mag case longer to prevent it from fitting in .38 Special chambers.*
> 
> *That’s the only drawback I’ve seen to hot loading the .38 is it drops right into any unsuspecting .38 chamber.*
> 
> *My .45 Colt loads are way beyond safely shooting in any Colt or Clones.*
> 
> *They’re clearly marked Ruger Only!*
> 
> *If I actually go on to loading these or any other high pressure for caliber loads I’ll clearly mark them as such. *
> 
> *If I could come into some.357 brass I’d not likely pursue it any further. *
> 
> *Kinda an example of making the most of what I do have on hand. *



Well understood - Sent a PM.


----------



## rosewood

If you can seat the bullets in the special brass to mag length, then you can use mag data (assuming you are shooting out of a mag gun).  It is all about case volume.  I have seated bullets in mag brass to max length and used near max data in my contender that has a super long throat.  Gets good bit more velocity and absolutely no pressure signs.

Rosewood


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

furtaker said:


> I wish I could find some IMR 4831. And Nosler Accubonds. This is what happens when idiots vote for Democrats.


99% sure the sports center in perry had a couple lbs today.


----------



## Jester896

one of us stops in there everytime we pass....always seem to come out with something


----------



## Jester896

I really need to know how come it takes so long to empty the powder out of a Chargemaster...but if you leave the valve open when you pour powder in it goes everywhere....really really fast?

Got the next .243 ladder done with 4064 to fire tomorrow
got all of my .44 Rem Mag sized and ready to tumble
got more of that .357 SIG nickle gone through to clean it.


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester, I have noticed the same thing with that little knob.


----------



## Jester896

This is too Purdy to shoot


----------



## furtaker

I've been reloading hunting rifles for a few years but I'm not as experienced as some of you guys.

Do you trim cases to the "trim to" length every time you load, or do you wait until they exceed maximum overall length before you trim them?


----------



## Jester896

furtaker said:


> I've been reloading hunting rifles for a few years but I'm not as experienced as some of you guys.
> 
> Do you trim cases to the "trim to" length every time you load, or do you wait until they exceed maximum overall length before you trim them?



I check them after the first firing and cut them back .010 under max length if needed...then check them every so often.  If they are a little under after the first firing I leave them alone and check after the next one.  As long as you are a little under your GTG.  Hopefully you will only have to trim it once.


----------



## chuckdog

*I uniform my bottle brass to .010" maybe .015" under max on some calibers with longer necks before their first loading. I recommend trimming BEFORE they exceed max length. Long cases can drive up pressures quickly.  *

*If loading say for my .257 Roberts I only neck size after my initial uniforming. It's a bolt action and the only rifle I have in that caliber. Neck sizing only can dramatically extend your case life, reducing the need to trim and help with accuracy.*

*If loading for multiple rifles in the same caliber, or any bottleneck round fired from an autoloading rifle full length size and inspect the case well after each use.*

*I'll trim my .223 brass before it hits 1.760" after full length sizing. It's already a short neck, so it's trimmed to 1.750".*

*Run your fingers around the neck, shoulder and mouth areas as cracks are sometimes felt before seen. Also take a quick look at the lower part of the case. Look for a ring appearing a bit above the extractor groove. If there, don't waste your time on this case. This is a sign of a serious thinning of the case wall and will eventually lead to a case head separation.*

*Owning an M1A for several years taught me just how short a lifespan of a piece of brass can be!  *


----------



## Jester896

chuckdog said:


> *Owning an M1A for several years taught me just how short a lifespan of a piece of brass can be!  *



some of those service rifles have pretty sloppy chambers...say +.006...if you continually F/L size the case that was fired in that rifle you're going to wear it out quick...I'm glad mine isn't like that


----------



## chuckdog

*Many thanks to those that offered genuine help in getting me some .357 brass!*

*I found some at RimRock. They're $18/100. Great price, but $18 flat rate shipping.*

*I went back this morning and discovered with a $120 order shipping is free.*

*So I now have 300 .357 brass along with some hard cast .356 and .358 bullets ordered.*

*Yea, I spent $154 to save $18....*


----------



## GregoryB.

Chuck, I do the same thing. I will buy stuff that I didn't plan on or need at the moment to save shipping cost. Companies are smart offering free shipping on a certain dollar amount spent.


----------



## Dub

Granted....many cases are on back order......but their may be some in stock of what you like....especially in less popular sizes.


----------



## frankwright

Yesterday and today I did 150 .30 carbine loads. I finally found some 110 JSP from Remington in stock.
I used H110 and loaded a few grains under max. Will get to the range in the next few days to compare to the PPU FMJ and SP I have been shooting!
Almost completely out of small rifle primers but I have enough loaded rounds for a long ways down the road!


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *Many thanks to those that offered genuine help in getting me some .357 brass!*
> 
> *I found some at RimRock. They're $18/100. Great price, but $18 flat rate shipping.*
> 
> *I went back this morning and discovered with a $120 order shipping is free.*
> 
> *So I now have 300 .357 brass along with some hard cast .356 and .358 bullets ordered.*
> 
> *Yea, I spent $154 to save $18....*


Been there done that.  Will most likely do again.


----------



## rosewood

frankwright said:


> Almost completely out of small rifle primers but I have enough loaded rounds for a long ways down the road!


I have been hesitant to make too many trips to the range since I have no idea when or if I will be able to replace my stock in the future.

Although, loading up rounds for 30 carbine, 9mm, .223, .308 or any other caliber I have in a semi is probably a good investment at this point to keep on hand.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

frankwright said:


> I finally found some 110 JSP from Remington in stock.



I wish you were a little closer...I have a few cast boolits for one of those you could have.


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded 150 .38 special. 158gr .358 cast over 3.9 grains of Universal today.*

*My wife shot more than 100 of them! It was good to see her exercising her trigger finger.*

*I also loaded some .45ACP. 200gr Berry's plated hollow points over 7 grains of CFE Pistol. I believe they may be the ugliest rounds I've ever loaded.*

*I shot about 30 of them. All that ugly kinda went away after looking at the targets.  *


----------



## Rich M

Loaded Friday after work - Shot yesterday - 357 Rev: 125s at 1100 fps  Using HP-38.  

Rifle 357: 158 Fury at 1915 fps, 165 .355 FTX at 1900.  Lil Gun  Shot these at 100, 150, and 200 yards.  Could cover 8 +/- shots by 2 diff guys shooting same target with bottom of soda can at 100, 1-gal jugs of water at 150 (couldn't catch any bullets), and 8-inch gong at 200-225.  Using 4x Bush Banner scope w circle plex.  Crazy good shooting w that thing.

350 Legend: 158 fury at 2440, 165 ftx at 2360, 145 solids at 2350. Lil Gun.  Basically same story as 357 mag rifle - wanted to catch bullets but 158 fury would leave line at 3rd or 4th jug.  Consistent to left, even when jugs were lined to left.  

Prolly try it again w downloaded 357 versions, want 1400/1500 fps performance.  Will do it closer and with sand-filled boxes behind the bottles.

Picked up a quart bag of 9mm brass.  About ready to stop picking them up - not sure will be able to load all that have picked up in past couple of trips. You can cram a lot of 9mm brass in a 1-qt baggie.


----------



## ky55

Jester896 said:


> I really need to know how come it takes so long to empty the powder out of a Chargemaster...but if you leave the valve open when you pour powder in it goes everywhere....really really fast?
> 
> Got the next .243 ladder done with 4064 to fire tomorrow
> got all of my .44 Rem Mag sized and ready to tumble
> got more of that .357 SIG nickle gone through to clean it.


Cut the bottom 1/3 off an empty 8-pound powder jug and notch it to fit under the powder dump opening. 
Leave it in place all the time and it’ll catch your mistakes every time.  
?


----------



## chuckdog

*Look what I found a couple of hours ago. Plain White Wrapper hiding right out in the open!*


**

*Look on the 2nd shelf from the top, about center pic.*

**

*Three deep. Yep I just ordered 300 yesterday, found 300 today.*

*Maybe I need to go ahead and order a new chronograph so my missing one will show up!*


----------



## Jester896

Works like that for me too
BTW...you need more mags than those


----------



## Nimrod71

Rescoped my 22-250 and 243 today.  Going to head to the gun club tomorrow afternoon and get them sited in.  But, I had to load up something to shoot.  Sitting in my wonderful reloading room, my wife says junk room, I pull out the 250 and 243 cartridge boxes.  Dang, they are all fired,  So, throw'm all in the shell cleaner and wait a hour.  While waiting I pull out another 100rd box of 250's they fires as well but they are clean.  Now the fun starts,  since they were fired in the lite 250 all I have to do in neck size, this is so much easier and fast than full length work.  For sighting in I use 55 gr. Dog Town to start with, they are cheaper than the Sierras.  Usually I load the 250 with H-380 but I am running low on that so I opted for IMR 4064.  I will save the H - 380 for my hunting loads.  The 243 I load with IMR 4895 and 100 gr. Sierras.  This load is a good deer killer.


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Look what I found a couple of hours ago. Plain White Wrapper hiding right out in the open!*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1054271*
> 
> *Look on the 2nd shelf from the top, about center pic.*
> 
> *View attachment 1054272*
> 
> *Three deep. Yep I just ordered 300 yesterday, found 300 today.*
> 
> *Maybe I need to go ahead and order a new chronograph so my missing one will show up!*




Very nice find.


I'd love to find a case of primers I'd forgotten about. 









Nimrod71 said:


> Rescoped my 22-250 and 243 today.  Going to head to the gun club tomorrow afternoon and get them sited in.  But, I had to load up something to shoot.  Sitting in my wonderful reloading room, my wife says junk room, I pull out the 250 and 243 cartridge boxes.  Dang, they are all fired,  So, throw'm all in the shell cleaner and wait a hour.  While waiting I pull out another 100rd box of 250's they fires as well but they are clean.  Now the fun starts,  since they were fired in the lite 250 all I have to do in neck size, this is so much easier and fast than full length work.  For sighting in I use 55 gr. Dog Town to start with, they are cheaper than the Sierras.  Usually I load the 250 with H-380 but I am running low on that so I opted for IMR 4064.  I will save the H - 380 for my hunting loads.  The 243 I load with IMR 4895 and 100 gr. Sierras.  This load is a good deer killer.






Great save.   Good thing you checked.



What did you rescope with ?


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Very nice find.
> 
> 
> I'd love to find a case of primers I'd forgotten about.


Man would I!


----------



## ky55

I hadn’t loaded any ammo lately and I didn’t have a clue about the primer shortage. 
I just checked the cabinet and it looks like I have around 29,000 rifle primers.


----------



## chuckdog

ky55 said:


> I hadn’t loaded any ammo lately and I didn’t have a clue about the primer shortage.
> I just checked the cabinet and it looks like I have around 29,000 rifle primers.



*At today's prices you're talkin' early retirement!*

*Why retire if you can't load em' and shoot em'?*


----------



## chuckdog

Jester896 said:


> Works like that for me too
> BTW...you need more mags than those



*That's an overflow area. I may have a few more on another shelf and just maybe, elsewhere?*


----------



## Jester896

My friend and I take turns stopping into store with reloading supplies and checking to see if the other one needs or wants something.  He was just outside of Dothan today and I missed his call and called him back....he told me that he know I liked 130gr GameKings for my .270...since he couldn't get me he went ahead and picked me up a box....he told me they were $69.95....was quiet for a second... I told him...you musta forgot I switched to Nosler Accubonds...we both laughed and laughed...then he told me the Nosler were $59.95 for 50 boolits


----------



## chuckdog

Jester896 said:


> My friend and I take turns stopping into store with reloading supplies and checking to see if the other one needs or wants something.  He was just outside of Dothan today and I missed his call and called him back....he told me that he know I liked 130gr GameKings for my .270...since he couldn't get me he went ahead and picked me up a box....he told me they were $69.95....was quiet for a second... I told him...you musta forgot I switched to Nosler Accubonds...we both laughed and laughed...then he told me the Nosler were $59.95 for 50 boolits




*I hope that was mispriced, or one of their few 100 ct offerings. *


----------



## chuckdog

*Last night I loaded 25 rounds of .38 Super for testing.*

*5.3grs CFE Pistol behind a .356" 147gr Extreme HP. New Remington brass and Federal SP primers. 1.260" oal.*

*With the afternoon off I went by several local shops. Pickins are awfully thin.*

*I did find some 125gr and 158gr Hornady XTP .357 bullets @ $16/100. There were only 5 boxes on the shelf. I bought 1 of each weight. I may stick my head back in today for a couple more.*

*Also got another 2lbs of CFE Pistol.    *


----------



## Jester896

chuckdog said:


> *I hope that was mispriced, or one of their few 100 ct offerings. *



Nope...the new Hornady A-Tips were $79.95

I got these annealed today after range time today


----------



## transfixer

Scored some imr4320 and Accurate 2015 yesterday at basically normal prices,  also picked up a box of .308 Hornady 150gr interlock soft points,  100ct, ( $28.95)  small pawn shop that carries reloading supplies.  Going to do some loading today since I'm hanging around the house this weekend.


----------



## JoshR7

chuckdog said:


> *Look what I found a couple of hours ago. Plain White Wrapper hiding right out in the open!*
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1054271*
> 
> *Look on the 2nd shelf from the top, about center pic.*
> 
> *View attachment 1054272*
> scopes
> *Three deep. Yep I just ordered 300 yesterday, found 300 today.*
> 
> *Maybe I need to go ahead and order a new chronograph so my missing one will show up!*



Great find! Anyways, these can't be superfluous!


----------



## Mauser

Loaded up my very first rounds today,35 rem. Jba brass, 180 grain speer hot cor flat point, started out with 43 gr of leverevolution powder. Gonna shoot tomorrow maybe and check for pressure signs before I start  working up any higher.


----------



## Jester896

Picked up 8# of W760 from my Other Brother and took it to my Little Brother along with the 5-6# that I had....that should hold him for a minute.

We loaded about 40-45 boxes of 6.5 Needmoor and about 30+ .270 Win by the time I left today.

Still had time to run about 100 rounds through my Foxtrot Mike in the middle of it.


----------



## chuckdog

*I primed 300 .45 ACP and prepped (FL sized, open/clean primer pockets, trimmed/deburred, and tumbled at least that many .223 brass.*

*My hands are aching. If I didn't have powered tools I'd never look at another piece of mil-spec brass!*

*A hard day at loading beats an easy day at work.*


----------



## bullgator

Loaded 150 9mm today. 5.1 grains of cfe pistol and 124 gr. Everglades bullets. Will do another 100 tomorrow.


----------



## Jester896

Nice load...we run 5.2


----------



## ringorock

Haven't yet but I'll likely be banging out some 180gr Accubonds for my 300 win mag.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> Nice load...we run 5.2


First time with that combo. It’s over max in the Hodgdon book but the internet geniuses seem convinced there’s no pressure issues until about 5.4.
I went with the internet . 
Actually, Hodgdon online shows max at 5.5 with plated bullets.....so I felt safe.


----------



## chuckdog

*I primed those .223's I got ready yesterday. 162 brass and 175 nickeled pieces. These are range pickups and gifts.*

*My Lee hand priming shellholder doesn't like nickeled brass any more than I do.*

*Many, mostly Federal headstamp nickel .223 cases won't enter the shellholder. It's fair to say approximately 25% won't fit. The base diameter is too wide. It hasn't happened with Federal or any other standard brass.*

*I swap to the #19 9mm/38 Super shellholder and push the brass all the way back. It aligns and primes fine. I'm not recommending this practice, but it does work for me. I only use the #19 for the misfits!*

*I could likely open up the mouth of the shellholder and possibly cure the problem, may not be enough to open only the mouth? I think I like the idea of using the #19 or leaving nickel alone better!
*


----------



## TJay

I bought some Peterson brass a while back and seeing them on the shelf reminds me I need to stuff 'em up.  The only think holding me up is a lack of Varget.


----------



## Jester896

TJay said:


> I bought some Peterson brass a while back and seeing them on the shelf reminds me I need to stuff 'em up.  The only think holding me up is a lack of Varget.



We used 100 new Peterson SP cases to load some of the 6.5 Creedmoor with 140 GameKings and the rest went into new Hornady cases.  I think we even have some of the SP .260 cases they offer to load and try SP in our .260s



bullgator said:


> First time with that combo. It’s over max in the Hodgdon book but the internet geniuses seem convinced there’s no pressure issues until about 5.4.
> I went with the internet .
> Actually, Hodgdon online shows max at 5.5 with plated bullets.....so I felt safe.



I think we ran them through the radar @ just under 1150...under max in the Hodgdon printed books.  Autocomp is the same and man that stuff seems clean burning


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I think we ran them through the radar @ just under 1150...under max in the Hodgdon printed books.  Autocomp is the same and man that stuff seems clean burning


I went out back a while ago (before the rain hit) and shot 12 in my 365xl. They seemed full power but fine, just what I wanted. The ones I shot were the ones where the primers went in a little easy, so I sealed the primers and shot them. Everything looked fine although I saw the beginnings of a firing pin drag on a few. All in all I’m happy with them and I’ll just store them for now.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

chuckdog said:


> *I primed those .223's I got ready yesterday. 162 brass and 175 nickeled pieces. These are range pickups and gifts.*
> 
> *My Lee hand priming shellholder doesn't like nickeled brass any more than I do.*
> 
> *Many, mostly Federal headstamp nickel .223 cases won't enter the shellholder. It's fair to say approximately 25% won't fit. The base diameter is too wide. It hasn't happened with Federal or any other standard brass.*
> 
> *I swap to the #19 9mm/38 Super shellholder and push the brass all the way back. It aligns and primes fine. I'm not recommending this practice, but it does work for me. I only use the #19 for the misfits!*
> 
> *I could likely open up the mouth of the shellholder and possibly cure the problem, may not be enough to open only the mouth? I think I like the idea of using the #19 or leaving nickel alone better!
> *


I don't hand prime but I usually use the 19 shellplate for 9mm and 223 on my loadmaster and can't tell a difference between loading them with it and the ones loaded with the 4.


----------



## Jester896

Had a buddy drop in and bring me some stuff



about 150 300 WIn Mag OF cases...I sized 50 or so already...so I can get them in with the .260 and .243 cases.



He brought me 50 or so 7mm Rem Mag loaded ammo and suggest I pull it...he shot 1 of them and it seemed hot to him.  Looks like they have SST and Accubond bullets I can recover that are in the bag on the bench.

Just my luck... he also brought me some .44 Mag brass...I had just removed the dies from my press from sizing all I had...and cleaning them....need to get that worked back in.

He also brought me a box of factory .357 mag loads...guess I need to buy a .357 Mag too.

I looked at the bucket of .45ACP brass I need to finish....said nope

I don't know how anybody can work on a bench with this much stuff piled on top of it


And that got that done after I spent most of the day in the kitchen


----------



## chuckdog

[QUOTE="Jester896,
View attachment 1056425
And that got that done after I spent most of the day in the kitchen[/QUOTE]








*My wife glanced over at this and asked, "Is that yours?"*


----------



## Dub

Soon.......will be rolling some rounds.


----------



## Jester896

I would need that stool to get cases in that feeder...might need a mirror up there


----------



## Nimrod71

Loaded up some 100 gr. 250 Savages to check today.  I sighted the rifle with 87 gr. last week but they are a little lite to hunt deer with.  I plan on taking the 250 hunting in the morning so I want to make sure it is on target with the 100's.  

Dub, you Chuck and Jester seem to have well organized loading facilities.   I like that.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> Dub, you Chuck and Jester seem to have well organized loading facilities.   I like that.



I have an eye appointment next month...want me to schedule you one while I'm there


----------



## GregoryB.

Nimrod, what 100gr bullet are you using in your 250 Savage ? I have a Ruger 77RSI that I need to work up a load for and wanted to use 100gr bullets.


----------



## Rich M

I'm on the fence about a progressive loader, still rolling them on a single stage.

Need to load up about 60 350 Legends tonight for sighting in BDC scope tomorrow and getting ready for the last hunt of the year.  Want to shoot a deer with the Legend if at all possible.   158 Fury and 165 FTX bullets.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I would need that stool to get cases in that feeder...might need a mirror up there



Me, too.   

Now.....I’m not kidding when I tell you that somewhere in the boxes of stuff stashed in that spare bedroom is a mirror contraption made for just that purpose.


----------



## chuckdog

*Dub, where do you keep your bulk stores of titegroup?*


----------



## Jester896

Powder Valley had CFE223... limit 2 on 8s. I wouldn’t mind having some tightsgroup


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Dub, where do you keep your bulk stores of titegroup?*




What I keep is all out there on that lower shelf.

Picked most of it up just prior to Covid season for $135 @ Powder Valley & Midway with reduced hazmat & cheap shipping.    Ah, the good  old days...just a few months ago. 

Will be working up a sweet shooting 200gr lswc load.


----------



## Nimrod71

Greg, I am using a Sierra 100 gr. Pro Hunter.  I tried the Game King with several powders and I could not get a group I liked.  My rifle is a Win. Mod. 70 and it works good with the Sierra 87 gr. Serra with IMR 4895.


----------



## chuckdog

*This morning I loaded a dozen .357 Mag 158gr XTP atop 16.3grs of W296.*

*I'm testing some old red box Remington 6 1/2 small rifle primers in them. I know these primers are more than 40 years old. I'd say it's time to use them.*

*If the rain lets up in a bit, I'll step outside to see how well my old Blackhawk and GP100 set them off.*


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *This morning I loaded a dozen .357 Mag 158gr XTP atop 16.3grs of W296.*
> 
> *I'm testing some old red box Remington 6 1/2 small rifle primers in them. I know these primers are more than 40 years old. I'd say it's time to use them.*
> 
> *If the rain lets up in a bit, I'll step outside to see how well my old Blackhawk and GP100 set them off.*




Sounds good.

If I don't see H110 when I need to restock....will W296 perform well for .357 & .44mag hunting loads ?


----------



## JeffinPTC

lapriester












Exactly the same powder.


http://forums.thecmp.org/showthread.php?t=270913


----------



## JeffinPTC

More on W296
I read about Accurate 11FS in Handloader last year. I'm waiting for my H110 to run out and then ordering 11FS.
You might wanna add 11FS and 300-MP to your quest:

*Propellant Profiles*
*Accurate No. 11FS*
Column By: R.H. VanDenburg, Jr. | April, 19
Western Powders of Miles City, Montana, purveyors of the Ramshot and Accurate lines of smokeless powders, plus Blackhorn, a black powder substitute, and the Montana Extreme line of gun care products, has been busy lately. A few years ago, the company brought its extruded line of Accurate powders closer to home, having them manufactured by the Canadian facility now owned by U.S. defense contractor General Dynamics.
*More recently the spherical, double-base Accurate line was also brought home and now is being manufactured in Florida by St.*





*Marks Powders, also a General Dynamics subsidiary.* Perhaps a year ago, when I requested samples of the new St. Marks lots of powders to compare to those previously made in Belgium, I received them and, to my surprise, a few other powders in plain labels with the manufacturer’s nomenclature that Western would release in the future under either its Accurate or Ramshot labels. Among those was one labeled WC297.

That really rang a bell. Sometime in the early days of this century, the Olin Corporation, parent company of Winchester Ammunition, decided to divest itself of its powder manufacturing operation. The first step was to establish a separate subsidiary, Primex Technologies, Inc., that would assume manufacture of all powders and sell them on the open market. Coming across the Primex booth at a trade show shortly after its formation, I was given a table of then-available Primex powders. Included in the list was one called SMP297. *I was told this was the same as Winchester 296, but with a flash suppressant,* and was used primarily in ammunition for law enforcement and other entities where a reduced muzzle flash would be advantageous.
*Subsequently, General Dynamics purchased Primex from Olin and renamed it St. Marks Powders. When, in 2005, the Hodgdon Powder Company entered into an agreement with Olin to develop and market Winchester canister powders, it became widely known that the old Hodgdon standby H-110 and W-296 are, in fact, the same powder. *In about 2010, the Alliant Powder





Company, formerly Hercules and now a part of Vista Outdoor, recently separated from parent Alliant Tecsystems, decided to expand its canister powder lineup to include spherical powders. The powders would be purchased from St. Marks Powders.

Included in the line, referred to as Power Pro, was P*ower Pro 300-MP. When I asked, I was told Power Pro 300-MP was 297 that had been “tweaked” to produce slightly higher velocities than H-110/W-296. It, too, as far as I can tell, contains no flash suppressant. Now handloaders have three powders that are, at the very least, derived from the same source.
When Western completed its review, WC297 was released under the Accurate label as No. 11FS. So now we have four, but with No. 11FS having 297’s flash suppressant in its composition, hence the suffix FS.*
Just for kicks, I decided to compare the four powders. My load consisted of Starline cases, Federal 155 Large Magnum Pistol primers, and a 300-grain cast WFN bullet. The caliber was .45 Colt, and the revolver was an original Ruger Vaquero, somewhat modified, with a 5.5-inch barrel. The load I had developed for the gun was 23.0 grains of H-110 which provided an honest 1,200 fps – at least in warm weather. This time, to avoid any surprises, I reduced the charge to




22.0 grains and loaded five rounds each of W-296, H-110, 300-MP and the new No. 11FS. Keeping in mind each powder represented a different lot, velocity results were: W-296/1,022 fps; H-110/1,096 fps; 300-MP/969 fps; No. 11FS/951 fps. In a previous test with the same components as above, 23.0 grains of H-110 recorded 1,211 fps; 23.0 grains of W-296 produced 1,206 fps and 24.0 grains of 300-MP clocked 1,207 fps.

*It would appear to me then that 300-MP and No. 11FS are very slightly slower burning than W-296/H-110 and require a slightly heavier powder charge to produce the same velocity. Or to put it another way, because of a slightly flatter time/pressure curve, heavier charges of 300-MP or No. 11FS can be burned and obtain slightly higher velocities at the same pressures. *In discussing this with Keith Anderson, Western Powders’ chief ballistician, he allowed I may be right, *but in his laboratory tests he didn’t find a statistically sufficient difference in the powders.* He, of course, used different cartridges, components and lots of powders. So I will stick with my observations for now, recognizing that the differences are, at best, slight.
No. 11FS, in addition to containing a flash suppressant that incidentally, really works, shares a similar makeup with the other three powders with each having a nitroglycerin content of 10 percent and a bulk density of .950 g/cc. What makes two of the powders apparently slower burning than the other two is unclear, but in the end *I have come to like No. 11FS and appreciate its flash-suppressant quality, especially in low-light situations.*
The list of applicable cartridges for No. 11FS and the rest is relatively short, ranging from the .22 TCM to the .500 S&W Magnum; mostly big-bore handgun cartridges, of course, and including the* .357, .41 and .44 Magnum revolver cartridges* as well as the .45 Colt when chambered in stronger-framed guns from Ruger, Freedom Arms and others. There are a few rifle cartridges such as the .22 Hornet, .300 Blackout and .30 Carbine where No. 11FS and the others are useful. There is still published data for the .410 bore shotshell where W-296 and H-110 are listed, and it would appear No. 11FS would also be appropriate, although with newer, more narrowly focused powders such as Alliant’s 410 and Hodgdon’s Lil’Gun, there seems to be little need.
When testing No. 11FS, I limited efforts to four cartridges: the .357, .41 and .44 Magnums and the .45 Colt in my heavy-framed Ruger, although I did try several bullet weights in each of the magnums and several powders charges in the .45 Colt. I was very pleased with the results, obtaining modest extreme spreads although, to be truthful, the heavier bullet weights in each cartridge performed best. This was to be expected, and accuracy was equal to my abilities and each gun’s potential. No matter what is published elsewhere, I* must recommend magnum-strength primers without exception.*

https://www.handloadermagazine.com/propellant-profiles-12


----------



## JeffinPTC

Full load data for 11FS:

http://www.accuratepowder.com/wp-content/uploads/2010/09/load_data_11FS.pdf


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded 200 Universal powered 115gr hollow base Winchester FMJ 9mm before the family arose this morning.*

*Too cold for me to willingly go outside and test the .357's loaded using small rifle primers. *


----------



## JeffinPTC

Just finished loading 100 44Mag for my nephew's Henry.  Gonna be a cold day to shoot it though.  I used up almost all of my H110, and while looking for 11FS or even H110, I found this powder comparison/ cross ref on the High Road.  They're all here, even my fav Promo with Red Dot recipes:

Adding W244 as comparable to W231/HP-38. Since Winchester/Hodgdon is likely trying to improve W231/HP-38's performance, my guess is W244 will be slightly slower burning to produce higher velocities and be less temperature sensitive for match shooters looking to meet minor power factor year round.

Looks like Alliant has blended Promo for better metering. Promo used to look like Red Dot with round granules added. Recent containers of Promo show all round granules (No more Red Dot flakes) and C-H 502 micrometer powder measure metered Promo with .12 gr variance (same as W231/HP-38) and Pro Auto Disk is metering with less than .2 gr variance with most drops less than .15 gr variance (down from .2-.3 gr+) - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.php?threads/c-h-502-micrometer-powder-measure-10-drops.834894/

Alliant Sport Pistol was very "comparable" to W231/HP-38 using same powder charge for 9mm 115 gr FMJ to produce accuracy - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.php?threads/new-alliant-sport-pistol.816514/page-5#post-10598431

Many match shooters are claiming Sport Pistol as the next N320 that burns cleaner at lower cost - http://forums.brianenos.com/topic/258329-sport-pistol-powder/

Range test for IMR Target - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...-and-vectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/#post-10508215

Range test 1.155" vs 1.130" (OAL comparison test) for IMR Target and 115 gr FMJ - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...ectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/page-2#post-10511758

Range test for Vectan Ba 9.5 - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...ectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/page-2#post-10519646

Range test #1 for IMR Red (Initial load development without published load data for 9mm) - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...ectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/page-2#post-10520702

Range test #2 for IMR Red (Fine tuning loads) - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...ectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/page-2#post-10522925

Range test #3 for IMR Red (Range test for accuracy) - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...ectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/page-2#post-10523519


*Disclosure*: While efforts were made by THR members based on available information obtained by the posting date, consider the accuracy posted with a grain of salt and please always reference published load data when developing your loads. When powders are recommended for calibers that lack current published load data, use them at your own risk.

*Same exact powders* (Same published load data, powder burn rate, charge weight and volume):

- Winchester W231 and Hodgdon HP-38
- Hodgdon HS-6 and Winchester W540
- Hodgdon HS-7 and Winchester W571
- Ramshot Silhouette and Winchester WAP
- Ramshot Enforcer and Accurate 4100
- Winchester W296 and Hodgdon H110
- Hodgdon H4227 and IMR 4227
- Accurate 2230 and Ramshot X-Terminator
- Accurate 2520 and Ramshot Wild Boar
- Alliant RL15 and Norma 203B
- Winchester W760 and Hodgdon H414

*Comparable/close powders* (Different load data, similar burn rate for reference BUT MUST USE published charge weight):

- Alliant Bullseye and Vectan Ba10
- Alliant Red Dot and Vectan Ba9 1/2
- Alliant Red Dot and Alliant Promo (Alliant recommends using Red Dot load data by weight and not by volume)
- Alliant Red Dot and IMR Red
- Hodgdon Clays and Alliant Clay Dot (for shotgun loads)
- Hodgdon Clays and IMR Trail Boss?
- Hodgdon Clays/WST and Vectan Prima SV (for shotgun loads)
- Winchester WST and Ramshot Competition
- Accurate No. 2 and Shooters World Clean Shot/Lovex D032-03
- Hodgdon Titegroup and IMR Target
- Hodgdon Titegroup and Vectan AS (for pistol loads) / Prima V (for shotgun loads)
- Alliant Green Dot and IMR Green?
- Winchester W231/HP-38 and Ramshot Zip
- Winchester W231/HP-38 and Alliant Sport Pistol
- Winchester W231/HP-38 and Winchester W244?
- Winchester W231/HP-38 and Alliant Green Dot
- Winchester W231/HP-38 and Vectan 206V (for shotgun loads)
- Accurate No. 5 and Shooters World Auto Pistol/Lovex D036-03
- Accurate No. 5 and Vectan D-20/GM3 (for shotgun loads)
- Vihtavuori N330 and Vectan A1
- Alliant Unique/Universal and Vectan Ba9
- Alliant Unique and Hodgdon Universal Clays
- Alliant Unique and IMR Unequal?
- Alliant Unique and Alliant BE-86
- Alliant Unique and Alliant 20/28
- Alliant Power Pistol and Alliant BE-86 (Power Pistol is canister version of BE-84 and slower burning than BE-86)
- Alliant BE-86 and Alliant Herco (for 40S&W based on 2004 Alliant load data. No current load data from Alliant for Herco and 40S&W)
- Alliant Herco and Vectan A0
- Hodgdon CFE Pistol and Winchester AutoComp
- Winchester AutoComp and Shooters World Ultimate Pistol/Lovex D036-07
- CFE Pistol and Ramshot Silhouette?
- Winchester WSF and Ramshot Silhouette?
- Accurate No. 7 and Shooters World Major Pistol/Lovex D037-01
- Accurate No. 7 and Vectan Ba7 1/2
- Alliant Blue Dot and IMR Blue?
- Accurate No. 9 and Shooters World Heavy Pistol/Lovex D037-02
- Accurate No. 9 and Vectan Ba6 1/2
- Winchester W296/H110 and Alliant 300MP
- Winchester W296/H110 and Vectan Ba6 1/2
- Winchester W296/H110 and Vihtavuori N110
- Accurate 11FS and Winchester Alliant 300-MP/Hodgdon H110/Winchester W296?
- Accurate 5744 and Shooters World Cowboy/Lovex D060-01
- Accurate 1680 and Shooters World Blackout/Lovex D063-02
- Hodgdon H335 and Ramshot TAC
- Hodgdon H335 and Accurate 2230
- Hodgdon H335 and Shooters World AR Plus/Lovex D073-04
- Hodgdon 4895 and IMR 4895
- IMR 4895 and Accurate 2495?
- Hodgdon Varget and Accurate 4064/Alliant RL15/IMR 4064?
- Hodgdon Varget and Lovex S062-01
- Hodgdon BL-C(2) and Winchester 748
- Hodgdon BL-C(2) and Lovex D073-05
- Hodgdon CFE223 and Accurate 2520
- Hodgdon CFE223 and Shooters World Match Rifle/Lovex D073-06
- Hodgdon 4350 and Lovex S070-01
- Hodgdon 4831 and Lovex S071-01
- Norma MRP and Alliant RL22?​Last edited by a moderator: Oct 11, 2018

https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...-powders-under-different-labels.797388/page-6


----------



## Jester896

I keep getting to the shop late in the day.

Counted out more .357SIG and got them boxed up...just one more sitting and I think the bucket will be done and I can get back on my .45ACP.

I got some more of the WIn Mag sized..I am almost done with sizing .300 Win Mag.  I was 1 FC case short of have full 20 rd box counts.  I am digging through the bottom shelf... chuckdogs put some of his gris gris on me...I found a whole nuther bag of .44 Mag brass that needs to be sized and cleaned to put with the small amount I picked up.  My buddy has been screaming for 7mm Rem Mag brass...and whatta ya know...found some put back...even found some LC LR back in there.

Not many plans for tomorrow so maybe I will get a bunch done in the shop.


----------



## Dub

JeffinPTC said:


> Just finished loading 100 44Mag for my nephew's Henry.  Gonna be a cold day to shoot it though.  I used up almost all of my H110, and while looking for 11FS or even H110, I found this powder comparison/ cross ref on the High Road.  They're all here, even my fav Promo with Red Dot recipes:
> 
> Adding W244 as comparable to W231/HP-38. Since Winchester/Hodgdon is likely trying to improve W231/HP-38's performance, my guess is W244 will be slightly slower burning to produce higher velocities and be less temperature sensitive for match shooters looking to meet minor power factor year round.​​Looks like Alliant has blended Promo for better metering. Promo used to look like Red Dot with round granules added. Recent containers of Promo show all round granules (No more Red Dot flakes) and C-H 502 micrometer powder measure metered Promo with .12 gr variance (same as W231/HP-38) and Pro Auto Disk is metering with less than .2 gr variance with most drops less than .15 gr variance (down from .2-.3 gr+) - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.php?threads/c-h-502-micrometer-powder-measure-10-drops.834894/​​Alliant Sport Pistol was very "comparable" to W231/HP-38 using same powder charge for 9mm 115 gr FMJ to produce accuracy - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.php?threads/new-alliant-sport-pistol.816514/page-5#post-10598431​​Many match shooters are claiming Sport Pistol as the next N320 that burns cleaner at lower cost - http://forums.brianenos.com/topic/258329-sport-pistol-powder/​​Range test for IMR Target - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...-and-vectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/#post-10508215​​Range test 1.155" vs 1.130" (OAL comparison test) for IMR Target and 115 gr FMJ - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...ectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/page-2#post-10511758​​Range test for Vectan Ba 9.5 - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...ectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/page-2#post-10519646​​Range test #1 for IMR Red (Initial load development without published load data for 9mm) - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...ectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/page-2#post-10520702​​Range test #2 for IMR Red (Fine tuning loads) - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...ectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/page-2#post-10522925​​Range test #3 for IMR Red (Range test for accuracy) - https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...ectan-ba-9-5-ba-9.817796/page-2#post-10523519​​​*Disclosure*: While efforts were made by THR members based on available information obtained by the posting date, consider the accuracy posted with a grain of salt and please always reference published load data when developing your loads. When powders are recommended for calibers that lack current published load data, use them at your own risk.​​*Same exact powders* (Same published load data, powder burn rate, charge weight and volume):​​- Winchester W231 and Hodgdon HP-38​- Hodgdon HS-6 and Winchester W540​- Hodgdon HS-7 and Winchester W571​- Ramshot Silhouette and Winchester WAP​- Ramshot Enforcer and Accurate 4100​- Winchester W296 and Hodgdon H110​- Hodgdon H4227 and IMR 4227​- Accurate 2230 and Ramshot X-Terminator​- Accurate 2520 and Ramshot Wild Boar​- Alliant RL15 and Norma 203B​- Winchester W760 and Hodgdon H414​​*Comparable/close powders* (Different load data, similar burn rate for reference BUT MUST USE published charge weight):​​- Alliant Bullseye and Vectan Ba10​- Alliant Red Dot and Vectan Ba9 1/2​- Alliant Red Dot and Alliant Promo (Alliant recommends using Red Dot load data by weight and not by volume)​- Alliant Red Dot and IMR Red​- Hodgdon Clays and Alliant Clay Dot (for shotgun loads)​- Hodgdon Clays and IMR Trail Boss?​- Hodgdon Clays/WST and Vectan Prima SV (for shotgun loads)​- Winchester WST and Ramshot Competition​- Accurate No. 2 and Shooters World Clean Shot/Lovex D032-03​- Hodgdon Titegroup and IMR Target​- Hodgdon Titegroup and Vectan AS (for pistol loads) / Prima V (for shotgun loads)​- Alliant Green Dot and IMR Green?​- Winchester W231/HP-38 and Ramshot Zip​- Winchester W231/HP-38 and Alliant Sport Pistol​- Winchester W231/HP-38 and Winchester W244?​- Winchester W231/HP-38 and Alliant Green Dot​- Winchester W231/HP-38 and Vectan 206V (for shotgun loads)​- Accurate No. 5 and Shooters World Auto Pistol/Lovex D036-03​- Accurate No. 5 and Vectan D-20/GM3 (for shotgun loads)​- Vihtavuori N330 and Vectan A1​- Alliant Unique/Universal and Vectan Ba9​- Alliant Unique and Hodgdon Universal Clays​- Alliant Unique and IMR Unequal?​- Alliant Unique and Alliant BE-86​- Alliant Unique and Alliant 20/28​- Alliant Power Pistol and Alliant BE-86 (Power Pistol is canister version of BE-84 and slower burning than BE-86)​- Alliant BE-86 and Alliant Herco (for 40S&W based on 2004 Alliant load data. No current load data from Alliant for Herco and 40S&W)​- Alliant Herco and Vectan A0​- Hodgdon CFE Pistol and Winchester AutoComp​- Winchester AutoComp and Shooters World Ultimate Pistol/Lovex D036-07​- CFE Pistol and Ramshot Silhouette?​- Winchester WSF and Ramshot Silhouette?​- Accurate No. 7 and Shooters World Major Pistol/Lovex D037-01​- Accurate No. 7 and Vectan Ba7 1/2​- Alliant Blue Dot and IMR Blue?​- Accurate No. 9 and Shooters World Heavy Pistol/Lovex D037-02​- Accurate No. 9 and Vectan Ba6 1/2​- Winchester W296/H110 and Alliant 300MP​- Winchester W296/H110 and Vectan Ba6 1/2​- Winchester W296/H110 and Vihtavuori N110​- Accurate 11FS and Winchester Alliant 300-MP/Hodgdon H110/Winchester W296?​- Accurate 5744 and Shooters World Cowboy/Lovex D060-01​- Accurate 1680 and Shooters World Blackout/Lovex D063-02​- Hodgdon H335 and Ramshot TAC​- Hodgdon H335 and Accurate 2230​- Hodgdon H335 and Shooters World AR Plus/Lovex D073-04​- Hodgdon 4895 and IMR 4895​- IMR 4895 and Accurate 2495?​- Hodgdon Varget and Accurate 4064/Alliant RL15/IMR 4064?​- Hodgdon Varget and Lovex S062-01​- Hodgdon BL-C(2) and Winchester 748​- Hodgdon BL-C(2) and Lovex D073-05​- Hodgdon CFE223 and Accurate 2520​- Hodgdon CFE223 and Shooters World Match Rifle/Lovex D073-06​- Hodgdon 4350 and Lovex S070-01​- Hodgdon 4831 and Lovex S071-01​- Norma MRP and Alliant RL22?​​Last edited by a moderator: Oct 11, 2018
> 
> https://www.thehighroad.org/index.p...-powders-under-different-labels.797388/page-6




Some interesting reading in those links.

Thanks.  

I'd also read the overwhelming support for Alliant Sport Pistol over on Brian Enos's forum.   Sorta stumbled onto it after seeing a few of the coated lead bullet sellers reference it as their "best results" powder for clean burning, no leading accurate loads.

Picked up some to work with and see how it goes.

Call me jittery, but I am just a bit gun-shy of starting off with TiteGroup in my 9mm & .45acp loads target loads as I begin running a progressive with my training wheels on. 

Wanted something with more case fill.  A double charge of TG slipping through is muy malo. I'll work my way through things cautiously....observing each powder drop....also using a low/high charge alarm.   

I'll transition to the TG on some 200gr lswc loads that I'm wanting to duplicate.  The original load fed & shot well in my .45 1911.  I have a few of those rounds saved....wanted to get oal, crimp and charge weight measurements from. 


I've been trying to get more H110....no luck.   The info on W296 was mighty helpful.  I just scored enough W296 to hold me for a good while (if it ships as planned).


----------



## chuckdog

*Nothing wrong with training wheels. Nothing wrong with higher density loads.*

*I like cases as full as possible. That's why I stay away from the fast burn rate powders.*

*Lots going on progressive loading. Just watch everything and the speed your comfortable with will gradually increase. *


----------



## BriarPatch99

Just to share post #266  ....

I help put that list of same powders and the comparable powders together on The High Road ....  .... Just in case you was wondering where it came from ... 

I am JimKirk.... on THR...


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Nothing wrong with training wheels. Nothing wrong with higher density loads.*
> 
> *I like cases as full as possible. That's why I stay away from the fast burn rate powders.*
> 
> *Lots going on progressive loading. Just watch everything and the speed your comfortable with will gradually increase. *





Amen to that.


Consistency and careful monitoring.









BriarPatch99 said:


> Just to share post #266  ....
> 
> I help put that list of same powders and the comparable powders together on The High Road ....  .... Just in case you was wondering where it came from ...
> 
> I am JimKirk.... on THR...





That is supercool.   

Mighty helpful information.


----------



## BriarPatch99

There was a "whole" lot of work went on between LiveLife, Kcofohio and me .....before this thread was all merged into "this" one thread  .... at least four /five threads of information passed back and to....

Live life asked the mods to make a sticky and combine the threads in to the one ...

That thread is also tied to the post I made on here about "Where Powder Is Made" ...if you all remember that one ...

Lot behind the post work went into those threads ....

Hope that information is helpful to you guys here in GON....

Post #21 of that link...

"JimKirk:
What really needs to happen ...is to get all the dust settled out as close as possible ... giving a little time for some emails to be answered .... then clean up the list and have a "sticky" made with a Date ... like this list is "good" as of 2/1/2016 .... we all know this is an ever changing deal ... especially with the over seas powders made by one makers ...then 6 months later being made by another under the same name ...

Same needs happen with the "Where Stuff is made Thread" ....

I think BDS(Livelife) is the one to handle it ....

HS 7 / W 571 was in post #3 ... got over looked ... this is what I mean by letting the dust settle ... then make a "final" list for that time .... to be updated and the date changed as needed ... "


----------



## chuckdog

chuckdog said:


> *This morning I loaded a dozen .357 Mag 158gr XTP atop 16.3grs of W296.*
> 
> *I'm testing some old red box Remington 6 1/2 small rifle primers in them. I know these primers are more than 40 years old. I'd say it's time to use them.*
> 
> *If the rain lets up in a bit, I'll step outside to see how well my old Blackhawk and GP100 set them off.*




*Below is a pic of the Remington 6 1/2 small rifle primers fired with my GP100.*

*For comparison the one nickel round is a CCI small pistol magnum primer. I see no reason for me not to confidently use the 6 1/2 primers for the round.*


----------



## Jester896

looks good to me from this end.  I am curious about the speed difference.  That is about 5 gr over what you would find with a W296 load in a small rifle load....looks like it works...don't know that I would try them in a striker fire


----------



## BriarPatch99

Chuckdog ...those look good to me ...no reason they should not ...

I have shot a few Remington 7 1/2 BR in my Glock 31 357 SIG .... Zero problems ....it does hit them pretty good though .... I don't have any photos ....


----------



## chuckdog

Jester896 said:


> looks good to me from this end.  I am curious about the speed difference.  That is about 5 gr over what you would find with a W296 load in a small rifle load....looks like it works...don't know that I would try them in a striker fire




*Yea, if a man had sense enough to keep up with his chronograph we'd likely know the amount if any in the speed of the two combinations! *


----------



## chuckdog

BriarPatch99 said:


> Chuckdog ...those look good to me ...no reason they should not ...
> 
> I have shot a few Remington 7 1/2 BR in my Glock 31 357 SIG .... Zero problems ....it does hit them pretty good though .... I don't have any photos ....



*We read many things concerning primer interchangeability and lack thereof.*

*I really can't see why there would be any real need to to vary the heat between a standard small rifle and small pistol magnum.*

*I've so rarely loaded anything that called for small pistol magnum that I've had no reason to keep many around. I rarely load anything that calls for 6 1/2 primers, (that's why I still have red box one's) that it seemed like a perfect time to try them.*

*Saying it's a perfect time for anything during these times just ain't right!*


----------



## Jester896

chuckdog said:


> *Yea, if a man had sense enough to keep up with his chronograph we'd likely know the amount if any in the speed of the two combinations! *



unintentional dig...but funny as all get out!
there is a reason I try to keep 3 of everything...bound to find one of um


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I have been loading 9mm with cci small rifle primers to use them up and even my polymer 80 build will set them off, so I wouldn't worry about them.


----------



## frankwright

I am loading some red coated Acme 200gr SWC bullets for my 1911 and Glock 21.
I usually use Bayou or SNS but their shipping estimate is months.
I have used Acme before but not for this particular bullet but shape and dimension looks just like the other ones I have used but a range test will confirm this.
I ordered from Acme on a Friday, got a shipping notification on Monday and the bullets arrived Thursday. I have not received any bullets that quick in a long time.
Another unique thing is Acme ships their bullets in a fancy dovetailed wooden box which of course is inside cardboard box for shipping.
http://www.acmebullet.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=121


----------



## BriarPatch99

I don't know if I have posted this from CCI.. May help someone out ...

According to Speer/CCI Technical Services - Both the CCI 550 Small Pistol Magnum and CCI 400 Small Rifle primers are identical in size.  Both primers use the same cup metal and share the same cup thickness.  Both primers use the same primer compound formula and same amount of primer compound.  They can be used interchangeably.


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> I am loading some red coated Acme 200gr SWC bullets for my 1911 and Glock 21.
> I usually use Bayou or SNS but their shipping estimate is months.
> I have used Acme before but not for this particular bullet but shape and dimension looks just like the other ones I have used but a range test will confirm this.
> I ordered from Acme on a Friday, got a shipping notification on Monday and the bullets arrived Thursday. I have not received any bullets that quick in a long time.
> Another unique thing is Acme ships their bullets in a fancy dovetailed wooden box which of course is inside cardboard box for shipping.
> http://www.acmebullet.com/index.php?route=product/category&path=121












Yep.....have a few of their boxes packed away around here somewhere.

Will be using them in 9mm, 10mm, .38spcl and .44mag.


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> I don't know if I have posted this from CCI.. May help someone out ...
> 
> According to Speer/CCI Technical Services - Both the CCI 550 Small Pistol Magnum and CCI 400 Small Rifle primers are identical in size.  Both primers use the same cup metal and share the same cup thickness.  Both primers use the same primer compound formula and same amount of primer compound.  They can be used interchangeably.



One of the big boxes of Winchester I have is suitable for both...says it on the box...might be small pistol and small pistol mag....can't make it back out there tonight...got a hot date with some ice packs


----------



## JeffinPTC

I found 9mm  at Wideners.  The price looked good at .09 per, but the  shipping charge takes it to 11.5 cents each. 

https://www.wideners.com/reloading-supplies/bullets/pistol-bullets/9mm-bullets

Jeff


----------



## Jester896

The bad thing is that box will slip in a USPS flat rate padded envelope and ship for under $9.00


----------



## Jester896

Isn't Wideners one of the ones listed in the TX suit with Cheaper Than Nothing for gouging?

Got 80 7mm RM sized and ready to load with the 100 .300 Win Mag this weekend.  300 coming out of the stainless now and the 7mm and my .243 going in.


----------



## Rich M

BriarPatch99 said:


> I don't know if I have posted this from CCI.. May help someone out ...
> 
> According to Speer/CCI Technical Services - Both the CCI 550 Small Pistol Magnum and CCI 400 Small Rifle primers are identical in size.  Both primers use the same cup metal and share the same cup thickness.  Both primers use the same primer compound formula and same amount of primer compound.  They can be used interchangeably.



I'm using the 550 primers for 357 mag and 350 Legend.  Fits 350 legend winchester brass but a smudge too big for Hornady brass. 

Just loaded some 165 FTXs and 145 solids.  550 primers.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Rich M said:


> I'm using the 550 primers for 357 mag and 350 Legend.  Fits 350 legend winchester brass but a smudge too big for Hornady brass.
> 
> Just loaded some 165 FTXs and 145 solids.  550 primers.



They(CCI 550 & CCI 400) should be the same size within tolorences .... SAAMI says there can be a tolerance between .1745" & .1765" .....  Manufacturing tolerance ....

There should be zero reasons a small pistol magnum primer (CCI 550) will not fit into the pocket of a small rifle primer ....

CCI says the CCI 400 and CCI 550 ....in fact are one and the same primer..... just packaged different...


----------



## Jester896

Makin gold dust this morning


----------



## GLS

I deprimed and primed 5 cheddite 2' paper hulls for my woodcock gun, a 5.5 lb. 12 ga. SXS that is chambered for 2" shells.  I try to reload as I use the hulls through the season as it is a slow process roll crimping the short shells and to do a box of 25 takes over an hour.


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> I don't know if I have posted this from CCI.. May help someone out ...
> 
> According to Speer/CCI Technical Services - Both the CCI 550 Small Pistol Magnum and CCI 400 Small Rifle primers are identical in size.  Both primers use the same cup metal and share the same cup thickness.  Both primers use the same primer compound formula and same amount of primer compound.  They can be used interchangeably.






Jester896 said:


> One of the big boxes of Winchester I have is suitable for both...says it on the box...might be small pistol and small pistol mag....can't make it back out there tonight...got a hot date with some ice packs



I remembered to look at this while I was in the shop today.



I also found an older partial tray of these



thought that I had seen that on a couple.  The other newer Winchester (blue box) Rifle primers are either LR or LRM primers...kinda wonder


----------



## GregoryB.

Didn't load anything but I did locate and buy some Dies for my #1 in 243 Winchester that I am waiting to be delivered. Now to finish the hunt for some brass that I can afford.


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded and shot some 255 Grain cast over 5.9 grains of Universal in .45 Colt.*

*I shot several one handed. Reminded me of watching my Dad shooting. He was much better with the cowboy type shooting than I am.*

*I picked up 2lbs of Unique and 1000 Large Magnum Rifle primers from a friend that’s not loading now.*


----------



## BriarPatch99

Mentored my Son while he loaded a bunch of 9mm rounds ... 

Mixed brass ...AA#5 5.9 grains ...RMR 124 grain MPR bullets ... S&B small pistol primers ...

He had picked up a Taurus G2C ..... shoots pretty good ...


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I remembered to look at this while I was in the shop today.
> 
> View attachment 1058304
> 
> I also found an older partial tray of these
> 
> View attachment 1058307
> 
> thought that I had seen that on a couple.  The other newer Winchester (blue box) Rifle primers are either LR or LRM primers...kinda wonder













Drooling over all those primers.  

















GregoryB. said:


> Didn't load anything but I did locate and buy some Dies for my #1 in 243 Winchester that I am waiting to be delivered. Now to finish the hunt for some brass that I can afford.



You did well to find the dies.


Folks are waiting forever on dies they want.



I picked up some Croatian made brass for '06 and .270 from Grafs. Not sure if they have .243 in stock.   

Honestly not even sure if this stuff is any good.  Figured for load workup and such it may be okay. I'll be glad to see Starline replenish inventories and start filling orders.   

Peterson & Lapua thumps the ole wallet something fierce.....and until I'm up and running on annealing I'll hold off on using the good stuff.








chuckdog said:


> *I loaded and shot some 255 Grain cast over 5.9 grains of Universal in .45 Colt.*
> 
> *I shot several one handed. Reminded me of watching my Dad shooting. He was much better with the cowboy type shooting than I am.*
> 
> *I picked up 2lbs of Unique and 1000 Large Magnum Rifle primers from a friend that’s not loading now.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1058549



Other than buying more primers....I'll bet many of us have a second regret of not buying more Unique.  






BriarPatch99 said:


> Mentored my Son while he loaded a bunch of 9mm rounds ...
> 
> Mixed brass ...AA#5 5.9 grains ...RMR 124 grain MPR bullets ... S&B small pistol primers ...
> 
> He had picked up a Taurus G2C ..... shoots pretty good ...






Sounds fun.   That pistola is getting some really good reviews.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Drooling over all those primers.



might need more than those...I started opening cans and was able to make a second 5 gal bucket.




Dub said:


> Peterson & Lapua thumps the ole wallet something fierce.....and until I'm up and running on annealing I'll hold off on using the good stuff.



the 6.5 CM that my friend is putting together right now is in new Peterson small primer pocket brass he found 1K of.  The 7mm-08 is in new PPU brass....all he could find.  I think he is getting $30-35 box for those.  The place he was buying primers at $100.00 per K now wants $200 per K....that might wind it up for him until things cool back down

I wonder what he could get done if he didn't waste so much time looking for components.


----------



## chuckdog

Jester896 said:


> I wonder what he could get done if he didn't waste so much time looking for components.



*Amen!*


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> might need more than those...I started opening cans and was able to make a second 5 gal bucket.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> the 6.5 CM that my friend is putting together right now is in new Peterson small primer pocket brass he found 1K of.  The 7mm-08 is in new PPU brass....all he could find.  I think he is getting $30-35 box for those.  The place he was buying primers at $100.00 per K now wants $200 per K....that might wind it up for him until things cool back down
> 
> I wonder what he could get done if he didn't waste so much time looking for components.




$200 per 1,000 brick.   

Ouch.    I’ve been passing on $100/ brick.

Maybe we will have great results Tuesday and supplies may suddenly loosen a bit.....too much to hope for ???


----------



## GregoryB.

Found 100 pieces of 243 Lapua brass at Midway for $113. Cheaper per piece than a lot of the once fired stuff on Gunbroker. Hopefully they will post up free shipping soon.


----------



## Jester896

I have too many boxes of Lapua .260 and have tried to trade it for .22-250 or something else and haven't been able to.  Norma is good too if you find it.


----------



## GregoryB.

Norma 243 breaks down to about  $1.60 for what I can find. Will keep searching while I wait on my dies and bullets to arrive.


----------



## chuckdog

GregoryB. said:


> Norma 243 breaks down to about  $1.60 for what I can find. Will keep searching while I wait on my dies and bullets to arrive.



*If you're not looking for only unfired, I'm pretty sure that I'm well blessed with .243 Win brass. I don't mind sharing at all.*

*If you'd like, PM me your address and we'll get you loading soon. *


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> Norma 243 breaks down to about  $1.60 for what I can find.



 Last I bought was .270WSM to make my 6.5WSM from and it was $.80-90 IIRC
I have some OF too that is R-P...maybe between chuckdog and I we can get you up some and nobody will get hurt.  I think I have some new too and will check to see how much.


----------



## GregoryB.

Chuck and Jester I appreciate the offer. I have a few bids out on some brass currently so hopefully I will have some on the way soon. If not I am going to order the Lapua brass from midway. Should be getting a Birthday discount email from them shortly.


----------



## chuckdog

*Early Monday I loaded a few .257 Roberts. All previously fired necked sized Remington brass, CCI 250 primers. All rounds loaded with IMR 4350 at 2.800 OAL.*

*5 117gr Hornady SST/42gr*

*5 115 Combined Technology Ballistic Silvertip/41gr*

*5 117gr Sierra Pro Hunter/41gr*

*I have an unopened box of Nosler 120gr Partition on deck.*

*I have a good place to shoot handguns, but still have to travel for 100 yrds.*
*I hope to change that before I get too much older.*

*Now to make it to the rifle range.*


----------



## Jester896

Ranges are nice to be close to.  I have an opportunity to hunt for the first time this year and am thankful there is a range there too...I can send one just to check...then I will have 4 boolits to hunt all weekend.


----------



## GregoryB.

Thanks to Dub I was able to find some new PPU brass for my 243, 6.5x55 and my 7x57 all at normal prices.  As soon as all of my supplies arrive I am going to work up a load for the 243 with 100gr Nosler Partitions. Guess I need to start work on my new 100 yard range so I can shoot in the shade.


----------



## chuckdog

*I just pickuped 200 clean fired 45 Colt brass at Ga Arms for $13/100.*

*I have 100 new ordered. Loading at Colt pressures and without carelessly damaging the lot these fired case should work quite well for several loads.*

*Ga Arms is like a beehive!*


----------



## bullethead

Some 260gr .452dia Winchester Platinum bullets arrived today.
I can't wait to load some in the 450BM.


----------



## bullgator

.41 special yesterday 
.41 mag. today


----------



## Dub

GregoryB. said:


> Thanks to Dub I was able to find some new PPU brass for my 243, 6.5x55 and my 7x57 all at normal prices.  As soon as all of my supplies arrive I am going to work up a load for the 243 with 100gr Nosler Partitions. Guess I need to start work on my new 100 yard range so I can shoot in the shade.




Sounding mighty promising there. 

I have crazy mad respect for the Partition.   In today's early morning coffee sipping time I was able to score some 130gr Partitions with plans to get them worked up in 270 Win.



Oldschool nasty.


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> Sounding mighty promising there.
> 
> I have crazy mad respect for the Partition.   In today's early morning coffee sipping time I was able to score some 130gr Partitions with plans to get them worked up in 270 Win.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldschool nasty.


They work pretty well in the 6.5x55 also......125 grain.


----------



## SC Hunter

Dub said:


> Sounding mighty promising there.
> 
> I have crazy mad respect for the Partition.   In today's early morning coffee sipping time I was able to score some 130gr Partitions with plans to get them worked up in 270 Win.
> 
> 
> 
> Oldschool nasty.



I've got a little over 100 243 once fired brass put up and trying to work out a deal with a fella on ODT for a little over 100 more. I found some 100 grain partitions for sale a while back on midway and ordered 100 of them just to have. I don't reload them but I've got a fella that does. I've kicked myself recently for not reloading as I've told myself 100 times I need to learn it. Looks like I need to buy a few hundred more bullets to stock up on 243.


----------



## JeffinPTC

SC Hunter said:


> I've got a little over 100 243 once fired brass put up and trying to work out a deal with a fella on ODT for a little over 100 more. I found some 100 grain partitions for sale a while back on midway and ordered 100 of them just to have. I don't reload them but I've got a fella that does. I've kicked myself recently for not reloading as I've told myself 100 times I need to learn it. Looks like I need to buy a few hundred more bullets to stock up on 243.


Find some primers first


----------



## rosewood

I have settled on a new policy, when I visit a store that carries reloading components, if they have powder that I use, I buy at least a pound whether I need it or not.  Plan to start that policy with primers if/when they ever recover.

Rosewood


----------



## Bowyer29

rosewood said:


> I have settled on a new policy, when I visit a store that carries reloading components, if they have powder that I use, I buy at least a pound whether I need it or not.  Plan to start that policy with primers if/when they ever recover.
> 
> Rosewood


Amen!


----------



## chuckdog

rosewood said:


> I have settled on a new policy, when I visit a store that carries reloading components, if they have powder that I use, I buy at least a pound whether I need it or not.  Plan to start that policy with primers if/when they ever recover.
> 
> Rosewood




*I stopped by gun shop that sells reloading supplies a few days ago and picked up some 250gr .452 cast bullets.*

*I went back a few days later and asked if they'd be interested in trading some powder for a factory sealed pack of 210gr .429 jacketed bullets.*

*He was quite agreeable. I love to trade and barter.  *


----------



## Dub

A big ole happy sack of shiny new .44mag brass arrived today.


----------



## chuckdog

Dub said:


> A big ole happy sack of shiny new .44mag brass arrived today.





*That's quite a haul!*

*The last time I bought 500+ handgun in one lot was Remingtom .45 ACP.*

*In today*'*s world t**hat's a great find. *


----------



## chuckdog

*I'd like to give a shout out to Frank and team at Rim Rock Bullets.*

*I recently received an order of 800ct 38/357 cast 158 SWC, 400ct 38 Super/9mm cast "The Outdoorsman" bullets and 300ct Armscorp .357 brass.*

*I've been ordering components a long time. In all those orders I don't recall receiving my items packaged as well.*

*The boxes of brass don't have so much as a bent corner. Nary a single piece of lead escaped it packaging. Coming from Montana this was truly a cross country trip. *

*If their product is anywhere near as good as the company's customer oriented service, updates, and attention to quality packaging they've earned my repeat business!*

*"Right On Target!"*

*https://rimrockbullets.com/xcart/*


----------



## Nimrod71

I found a new supplier of reloading supplies: Powder Valley.  I know they are not new, most of you have been ordering from them for years.  I just never heard of them until I saw there name on here.  I really like ordering from them.  I am an old man and I don't like having to order on computer.  I called P. V. and the girl that answered the phone was great.  The computers were running slow so we had a chance to talk as I explained my order.  She explained the reason for late shipping, and all the charges.  The ordered arrived as expected the two boxes of bullets were wrapped together and the two bags of brass were laid out in the bottom with a packing list showing the prices and the person who packed the order.  I am looking forward to ordering from them again.  If you like personal attention when making an order call Powder Valley.


----------



## chuckdog

*The last time I check Powder Valley they were out of stock on anything I could use.*

*I don't know how any company can survive without product to sell.*

*You're correct about them being a good place to buy when they have it.*

*When I order in bulk, that's where I look first.*


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded 50 rounds of .45 Colt using mixed headstamped brass. I used 250gr Oregon Trail cast "Silver Bullet," Winchester primers, and 5 grains of Trail Boss.*

*I've had this powder for a lot of years. It has sat untouched for a long time. I remember loving the idea of a high load density low velocity powder, but I also remember not liking it. The thing is I don't recall what it is/was about it that I didn't like. So here we go again. If the weather improves a bit I'll send a few out the tube later today.*

*I wanted something else to tinker with if and when I get a chance to test my heavier .257 rounds, so I loaded some .308 Winchester for my T/C Compass. I'm using new pre-primed mil-spec brass. I necked sized them with decapping pin removed. 40.8 grains of Reloader 15 behind a Nosler 180gr Ballistic Tip seated @ 2.845 oal.*


----------



## chuckdog

*Well, the Trail Boss powder is plenty accurate, but if it were any dirtier I'd be as well off shooting black powder. Accuracy with the powder change was unnoticeable @ 12 yards. I definitely like the higher load density, and it meters fine.*

*The reason I tried the Trail Boss again is because Universal doesn't burn efficiently at reduced levels. I get what appears to be unburned flakes when removing brass from the cylinder. I can live with this better than I can the smutty black brass, cylinder etc. *

*The Trail Boss load wasn't reduced. At 5 grains it's a just under the mid point of the load data from Hodgdon. I'll take it up a bit, but if it doesn't clean up a lot then I've found why I didn't like it before.*


----------



## Nimrod71

I had heard Trail Boss was kind of messy.  My wife's nephew uses it in his 45 L.C.  He likes it for the Cow Boy effect.


----------



## chuckdog

*An hour or so ago I loaded 12 @ 5.5 grains and put just a bit more crimp to see if it helps.*

*I really hope it does the trick. For use in a large capacity case like the .45 Colt at standard velocities I like everything else about the powder.*


----------



## rosewood

Started reloading some 150 SGKs for my .308 M&P10 Saturday.  I got my Vortex scope back from repair and need to zero the gun again and also want to develop some accuracy loads for it.  Realized my LC brass had super tight necks so I needed to anneal.  Finished resizing/trimming all LC brass I had and then tossed in the tumbler.  Took the previously prepped LC brass and annealed it in the shop with the propane torch.  After drying the brass, proceeded to load more 150 SGKs using IMR4166 powder.  The necks tension was what it should be now.  Have to anneal that other batch of prepped brass now.

Then proceeded to load some 7mm-08 with 130 Speer BTSP with IMR4166 for the CVA Hunter and some 140 SGKs with IMR4451 in the 6.5 Creedmoor CVA Scout II.  Figure some single shot trigger therapy will keep the expense down.  I have a good supply of large rifle primers, so not so paranoid about using them up as with SR and SP primers.

Real nice with the tool head on my Dillon 550B.  All I have to do to swap between those cartridges is pull the 2 pins, loosen the 2 screws on the powder drop, slide in the tool head with the dies I and put the powder drop on.  Takes all of 30 seconds for swap.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Started reloading some 150 SGKs for my .308 M&P10 Saturday.  I got my Vortex scope back from repair and need to zero the gun again and also want to develop some accuracy loads for it.  Realized my LC brass had super tight necks so I needed to anneal.  Finished resizing/trimming all LC brass I had and then tossed in the tumbler.  Took the previously prepped LC brass and annealed it in the shop with the propane torch.  After drying the brass, proceeded to load more 150 SGKs using IMR4166 powder.  The necks tension was what it should be now.  Have to anneal that other batch of prepped brass now.
> 
> Then proceeded to load some 7mm-08 with 130 Speer BTSP with IMR4166 for the CVA Hunter and some 140 SGKs with IMR4451 in the 6.5 Creedmoor CVA Scout II.  Figure some single shot trigger therapy will keep the expense down.  I have a good supply of large rifle primers, so not so paranoid about using them up as with SR and SP primers.
> 
> Real nice with the tool head on my Dillon 550B.  All I have to do to swap between those cartridges is pull the 2 pins, loosen the 2 screws on the powder drop, slide in the tool head with the dies I and put the powder drop on.  Takes all of 30 seconds for swap.
> 
> Rosewood





Sounds mighty nice.

I'll be using my 550B for .308, .30'06, .270 & .45/70.

I'm probably gonna be asking you some questions once I reach the point where I'm set up and using it.  

Hoping I'll get consistent powder drops using the Dillon Powder Measures on my toolheads, although I don't mind measuring & trickling off-line and using a funnel on their powder die.    I suppose the various powders used will have great impact on this.

Looking forward to the getting some time to play with it.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Sounds mighty nice.
> 
> I'll be using my 550B for .308, .30'06, .270 & .45/70.
> 
> I'm probably gonna be asking you some questions once I reach the point where I'm set up and using it.
> 
> Hoping I'll get consistent powder drops using the Dillon Powder Measures on my toolheads, although I don't mind measuring & trickling off-line and using a funnel on their powder die.    I suppose the various powders used will have great impact on this.
> 
> Looking forward to the getting some time to play with it.


I use the dillon measure for rifle cartridges.  But have found the Lee auto disk installed on the dilllon is much better and more accurate for pistol cartridges (i.e. 15 grains and less).  It is also more repeatable than the dillon.

I have actually used the Dillon drop for 10 rounds, then powder trickled 10 rounds and there was no velocity or accuracy difference between them.  I am not real sure a variation of .2-.5 grains when you are in the 40+ grain range is really measurable.  I am sure there are some BR shooters on here that will argue with that though...

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> I use the dillon measure for rifle cartridges.  But have found the Lee auto disk installed on the dilllon is much better and more accurate for pistol cartridges (i.e. 15 grains and less).  It is also more repeatable than the dillon.
> 
> I have actually used the Dillon drop for 10 rounds, then powder trickled 10 rounds and there was no velocity or accuracy difference between them.  I am not real sure a variation of .2-.5 grains when you are in the 40+ grain range is really measurable.  I am sure there are some BR shooters on here that will argue with that though...
> 
> Rosewood




Sounds mighty encouraging on use of the powder measure.  Looking forward to trying it out with rifle and seeing if I can get dialed in. 

For starters I'll be using a common powder measure and moving it around between the toolheads on my 550 for my rifle loading. 

I'm also prepared to use the manual powder funnel to charge 'em after weighing & trickling up. 


Santa dropped off a rare box from Dillon today.  Grabbed a couple 550 toolheads & stands with a conversion kit for .270Win.






One will be dedicated to .270Win dies & the other .308Win dies.


----------



## rosewood

Just a note, once you get a good collection of conversion kits, you don't have to have caliber specific.  Some of the shell plates, locator buttons and powder funnels can be mix and matched to work on different cartridges.

For example.  That shell plate and locator button you just bought works for 45 acp and all .308 case head sized cartridges.  You will just need the appropriate powder funnel for the given cartridge.  You can save a few $$ that way.

That is interesting however, I thought the .284 winchester had a fatter case head.

It seems like for 9mm, I use the shell plate for 40 S&W and the locator button for .223?  And since I use the Lee auto Disk and dies, I don't need the powder funnel for the 9mm.  However, the 38 special powder funnel will work fine on the 9mm.

Only caveat with powder funnel, some are longer than others even in the same caliber.  I.E. the .308 funnel is too short to work for the .300 black out.  So you will need a different funnel for it.  I actually use the .30 carbine powder funnel with the .300 black out.

There is a chart in the back of the dillon owners manual that shows the required shell plate, locator button and funnel for each given cartridge.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

Great point @rosewood 



http://dillonprecision.com/docs/cal..._and_550_Series_Caliber_Conversion_Charts.pdf


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Only caveat with powder funnel, some are longer than others even in the same caliber.  I.E. the .308 funnel is too short to work for the .300 black out.  So you will need a different funnel for it.  I actually use the .30 carbine powder funnel with the .300 black out.
> Rosewood


isn't that because the cases are different lengths?  They want the powder to drop at the top of the stroke without a lot of pressure on the powder measure?

i had the lee auto disc on a Lee loader I had...it was such a PITA that I gave the whole thing away...press and all


----------



## Jester896

@Dub I have a .243 and 30-30/.308 powder funnel I don't need.  Funnel I and B


----------



## pacecars

I reloaded 5 rounds into my revolver to go deer hunting if that counts?


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> isn't that because the cases are different lengths?  They want the powder to drop at the top of the stroke without a lot of pressure on the powder measure?
> 
> i had the lee auto disc on a Lee loader I had...it was such a PITA that I gave the whole thing away...press and all



It is because of the case lengths, but you have to have enough range to activate the powder drop.  Too long and you can't complete the stroke, too short and it won't push the drop far enough.  It does have a fairly wide adjustment though.  You can probably vary 1-2" before having to have a different funnel.

Man, I love the autodisk on the Dillon.  You can buy like 3 of them for the price of a Dillon powder measure.  The beauty of the autodisk, once you find the appropriate hole for a given load, it is always dead on, there is no tinkering to get it back to where it was like on the dillon.  Also, if you buy the adjustable disk, it has micrometer adjustments.  I write down the number and I can come back months from now, use that same setting and it is the exact same amount of powder.  I wished the dillon had a micrometer adjustment.

Rosewood


----------



## chuckdog

I'm a big fan of the Auto Disk Measure too.

I own at least 5 of them. I have enough disk to to fill a bucket!


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> I'm a big fan of the Auto Disk Measure too.
> 
> I own at least 5 of them. I have enough disk to to fill a bucket!


There is no doubt, it looks cheap and appears it wouldn't be reliable, but once you get it setup and start using it, it hit way above its weight class for sure.

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB.

Just got all my stuff to start loading 243 for that hungry #1 in the safe. Going to try neck sizing for it since it's a single shot and the only 243 that I have.


----------



## Dub

Awesome timing, @GregoryB. 



Just had some stuff make it in for .270, including the new Nosler manual.  







I've kicked myself in the butt on multiple occasions over the last 18+months.....kicking myself for giving away my single stage, dies and gear..... many years ago.  Having to pay for stuff you already had is aggravating.   Having to do so in this market sucks outright. 


Among those dies that a buddy got....were .308Win & .270Win. 





Family life demands and work schedule changes pretty much wiped out my hunting......and the reloading that I was doing which was simply to fuel the hunting rifles & revolvers.



Fast forward to present days and there are weekly range sessions and a plan to get back hunting again. 

I did hang onto my main hunting rifle from those days.....270 Win M700 BDL stainless. It's had a Timney trigger installed (birthday gift from my wife) and I recently grabbed a replacement stock for it as the plastic factory stock has always been a source of aggravation. Nothing fancy...just something that'll hold up well if banged against a climbing stand and have  decent "gripability" while providing stability and aiding repeatable accuracy.  Went with a pillar bedded Hogue Overmold that was on sale. 

Back in those hunting days my favorite load for it was 140gr Nosler Ballistic Tip over a healthy dose of H4831SC. 



Took a few days, but I was able to find some new dies that just made it in.









Worked out good...will full length size my brass....then swap over to the neck sizer from then on since it'll only be used in this lone M700.





I no longer have the little Model 7 .308 Win that I also hunted with back then.......but I did at an AR-10 .308 two months ago.  I defiantly want to load for it, too......so dies were needed.

I was searching for them the same time I was looking for those .270 dies.   Lucked out.  Wasn't finding very many options in stock....hoping these will work out well for what I need.






I've been stocking up on 150gr Hornady .308 fmj boat tails for the gun.    I'm not stacked really deep by any means....but will be able to have some range fun.




I'm sure there are many, many other outstanding hunting bullet choices in .277......many indeed.


If for non other than nostalgic reasons I wanted to return to my roots with this .270....and that meant those 140gr Nosler BT. 



Didn't want to spend the $$$$, but also didn't want to get caught with whatever the current & future ammo market brings.  

When I found the bullets.....I took my wallet out and bit down on it so I'd not scream out in pain......and made the purchase..........


Grabbed two boxes of these jewels as they were the first handload I'd ever rolled that I killed a deer with.    Nostalgia, remember ?













Grabbed the rest because the 140gr BT worked out so dang well for me before in this rifle.......and I hope they do again. Nostalgia again.


----------



## GregoryB.

I am with you Dub. I have my coffee and surf the net for treasure every morning after the animal's have been cared for.


----------



## chuckdog

*Colors/label  changes is usually a sign of a substantial price increase.*

*That’s how it works with bourbons.
Lyman and their crimps?  Roll crimp with their case mouth headspaced 9mm seater and taper with a bottleneck that headspaces off the shoulder. *


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *Colors/label  changes is usually a sign of a substantial price increase.*
> 
> *That’s how it works with bourbons.
> *


New menus at a restaurant also.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> @Dub I have a .243 and 30-30/.308 powder funnel I don't need.  Funnel I and B



Greatly appreciated.  I’m set for .308 Win & .30’06

I don’t have a .243.....even though I’m still peeved at myself for not buying one when I was last in Cabelas....and that’s been a while.  Hands down the best looking wood I’ve seen on a rifle....was a Henry Long Ranger.   Woulda, shoulda....almost coulda






pacecars said:


> I reloaded 5 rounds into my revolver to go deer hunting if that counts?



Hope you had some luck !!!!

I’m wanting to see that new hand cannon roll one over.





rosewood said:


> It is because of the case lengths, but you have to have enough range to activate the powder drop.  Too long and you can't complete the stroke, too short and it won't push the drop far enough.  It does have a fairly wide adjustment though.  You can probably vary 1-2" before having to have a different funnel.
> 
> Man, I love the autodisk on the Dillon.  You can buy like 3 of them for the price of a Dillon powder measure.  The beauty of the autodisk, once you find the appropriate hole for a given load, it is always dead on, there is no tinkering to get it back to where it was like on the dillon.  Also, if you buy the adjustable disk, it has micrometer adjustments.  I write down the number and I can come back months from now, use that same setting and it is the exact same amount of powder.  I wished the dillon had a micrometer adjustment.
> 
> Rosewood



I’ve seen some aftermarket dial adj measure bars for the Dillon Powder Measure.  

Seems like it would be really handy when you may have a toolhead setup....but use different bullets & charge weights occasionally.




GregoryB. said:


> I am with you Dub. I have my coffee and surf the net for treasure every morning after the animal's have been cared for.



That has been my pattern, too. 


Coffee while trying to fill the gaps with components.


----------



## chuckdog

*Dub, when do you find time to sleep?*

*You have a lot more energy than I believe I’ve ever had. *


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I’ve seen some aftermarket dial adj measure bars for the Dillon Powder Measure.


No problem..they were just here and never used.  I even think I have an extra .270Win and .308 RCBS dies.  I see you got the small base so that is good.

I just replace the screw assembly in my Dillon measure and it has a dial on it to get you back where you were and I have seen others.  Way better than the turn the nut and hope method.  I have never seen it throw +.1 most of the time it is -.1 or on the money...I can live with that for pistol loads since none of them are at max.  I wish I could throw a consistent load with a table top measure...getting better though


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *Dub, when do you find time to sleep?*
> 
> *You have a lot more energy than I believe I’ve ever had. *




     Years of shift work has my sleep schedule in a perpetual state of  randomness.

Hoping that retirement will smooth that out. 





Jester896 said:


> No problem..they were just here and never used.  I even think I have an extra .270Win and .308 RCBS dies.  I see you got the small base so that is good.
> 
> I just replace the screw assembly in my Dillon measure and it has a dial on it to get you back where you were and I have seen others.  Way better than the turn the nut and hope method.  I have never seen it throw +.1 most of the time it is -.1 or on the money...I can live with that for pistol loads since none of them are at max.  I wish I could throw a consistent load with a table top measure...getting better though





Sounds like you are using something like this:







Looks like a Cadillac solution.  




I grabbed a few like these to try. 

Hoping they will work out well on the pistol toolheads where I'm not expecting to make a bunch of adjustments once dialed in on a load...mark it with a Sharpie or something to help identify the setting.

Maybe a couple different colored Sharpies for different powder charges....such as with 45acp....charge used for 200gr lswc and other used for 230gr rn. Assuming, off course, the same powder is used. TiteGroup is gonna be getting a pile of use in my 45's.


----------



## Jester896

not hardly...more like your blue knob but larger maybe with graduation marks


----------



## pacecars

Dub said:


> Greatly appreciated.  I’m set for .308 Win & .30’06
> 
> I don’t have a .243.....even though I’m still peeved at myself for not buying one when I was last in Cabelas....and that’s been a while.  Hands down the best looking wood I’ve seen on a rifle....was a Henry Long Ranger.   Woulda, shoulda....almost coulda
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Hope you had some luck !!!!
> 
> I’m wanting to see that new hand cannon roll one over.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I’ve seen some aftermarket dial adj measure bars for the Dillon Powder Measure.
> 
> Seems like it would be really handy when you may have a toolhead setup....but use different bullets & charge weights occasionally.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That has been my pattern, too.
> 
> 
> Coffee while trying to fill the gaps with components.



The 8 point that I want to introduce to the Reeder was there at 4 AM. Got to get him to come out in the daylight


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> not hardly...more like your blue knob but larger maybe with graduation marks









pacecars said:


> View attachment 1060692
> 
> The 8 point that I want to introduce to the Reeder was there at 4 AM. Got to get him to come out in the daylight





Heck yeah !!!!!!!



Get 'em.


----------



## Jester896

With all of the issues between yesterday and today my buddy, his wife and I got 10K 124gr 9mm loaded.

Funny stuff...the shoulder bolt came out of the primer rocker arm and didn't get caught before it loaded a couple 100 rounds.  When it slipped off of the shoulder and onto the threaded portion it would only put the primers about half way in.  So I am going through those using the anvil in a Lee Autoprime.  I have a face shield on just in case there is an issue with igniting a primer.  I am between he and his wife in the middle of the room pointed in a safe direction.  About that time BANG! the press set off a primer that got hung somewhere...scared the begeebies outta her...made me look to see if the bullet was still in the case...when we both realized it was him and not me...


----------



## Steven037

Got 200 6mm ARC brass cleaned trimmed prepped and reprimed. Probably start working on some loading since all I’ve done is factory ammo so far for this cartridge.


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded some 250 gr .45 Colt variations. Trying to find a comfortable clean shooting combination.*

*I loaded a dozen 6.9 gr Universal, a dozen 5.5 gr Trail Boss. I already had some 5 gr Trail Boss and 5.9 gr Universal.*

*I also loaded some 147 gr Extreme plated HP bullets in 9mm. I wanted to see how the Sig 365 handled them. I used 3.4 gr of Universal seated at 1.110" OAL.*

*Shooting I found the Sig gobbled the 147's and still shot POA at 10 yds.*

*I also found the Colt loves 250 gr cast bullets at any velocity. Elevation varies a bit, but the groups are outstanding.*

*None shoot very clean. Not enough pressure to seal the chambers. The 5 gr Trail Boss load is sooty, but boy is it comfortable and accurate!*


----------



## bullethead

I just got done loading some 260gr Win Platinum bullets in the 450BM


----------



## GregoryB.

Bullhead,  how do you like that 450 BM ? Was looking at a #1 in stainless laminate.


----------



## bullethead

GregoryB. said:


> Bullhead,  how do you like that 450 BM ? Was looking at a #1 in stainless laminate.


I am extremely impressed with the cartridge. While I have only shot one doe with it this season (bang flop) with a 245gr Hornady Spire Point  I am equally as impressed with the accuracy of many bullets and loads I've tried out of Two different rifles.
One a Savage Wolverine and the other an AR with Bear Creek Upper.


----------



## bullethead

I loaded 3 at 37gr of LilGun
3 at 37.5gr
4 at 37.7gr
The 37.7gr shot the best and had no case sooting.
I can play with seating depth but I am positive that it was my fault one went low.


----------



## chuckdog

*I had a free float 16" Bushmaster .450 BM with a two stage target trigger several years ago. Even with Bumble Bee type bullets I shot some impressive groups at 200 yds. Lil' Gun was my go to powder for it.*

*I lost interest in it. Didn't really have an application for it. Never could get past a rifle headspacing off the case mouth. I didn't have the first problem with it, but it somehow spooks me.*


----------



## bullethead

I think of the 450BM as the 45ACP Long. Same headspace issues, concerns and procedures.


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> I am extremely impressed with the cartridge. While I have only shot one doe with it this season (bang flop) with a 245gr Hornady Spire Point .



I think anytime you shoot a whitetail in the vital area with a 45 caliber bullet at rifle velocities you get a bang flop.


----------



## bullethead

rosewood said:


> I think anytime you shoot a whitetail in the vital area with a 45 caliber bullet at rifle velocities you get a bang flop.


Depends on what is damaged. I've shot a few deer through the lungs/heart with .452 dia shotgun sabot rounds and while they have not gone far they do not drop without major bones or spine also being damaged. Bullet construction plays a big part also. Some .45 cal pistol bullets grenade at rifle velocities and they tend to disrupt the nervous system more on high lung hits but also jelly a lot more meat than I like.


----------



## rosewood

I guess I should have qualified that statement with heavy rifle bullets.  I was thinking along the lines of 45-70 type.


----------



## simpleman30

Got some .35 Remington Brass tumbling over at my neighbor's house.  Planning on loading it this weekend.


----------



## chuckdog

bullethead said:


> I think of the 450BM as the 45ACP Long. Same headspace issues, concerns and procedures.




*Below are a couple of my post from 2010 where I mention the .450 comparing the 45 ACP. I believe may may have used the term "45 ACP On Steroids." *

*I knew it was several years back, but time has really gotten by. *




chuckdog said:


> The AR platform rifle is very practical for me. I've been right where you are many times though. If I looked at something a few times and thought, " I haven't picked that thing up in months, what do I even have that?" I like the AR platform, I have several in various calibers and configurations. They're fun for the entire family. My grandaughter enjoys shooting them with ease due to the low recoil and collapsible stock that make them an easy fit for her. I have one in 6.8 SPC that should be great in the deer woods or bean fields. I also have one in .450 Bushmaster that will come in handy if they ever open a season on bulldozer in Ga. Plus it's just a ball to shoot. Anyway they all have their own personality and use. One thing about them and all my toys that I've come to appreciate over the years that I think applies here. "They don't eat a thing when not in use." Most guns that I've sold off when feeling as you do, I've later regretted. Another thing that my old Pappy preached and it finally sunk in is "It's much better to have something and not need it, than to need something and not have it." As others have said, they're easily replaced now, but they may not be in a few months again.





"I have a 16" 450 Bushmaster. I chose the 450 over the other big bore AR platform calibers because It uses the same bullet diameter as my old .454 Casull and the 45 Colt. I have a plethora of bullets on hand, and it shoots em' great. Handloading for it is like loading the biggest 45 ACP you've ever loaded. It headspaces on the case mouth just like the ACP, so you use a taper crimp. It's incredibly accurate and the recoil isn't bad at all. I been loading some of the leverlution bullets with great results too. I also have a 6.8 spc. I haven't had a chance to hunt with either, but I have every confidence both will be very effective on the "Dastardly Whitetail."


----------



## rosewood

Buddy plans on taking his 6 year old Turkey hunting this season.  Can't find .410 ammo of course.  So I worked on some "turkey" loads for it with #6 shot Tuesday night.  Went and patterned yesterday.  Chronographed at about 1240 FPS.  Pretty sure it is a dead turkey at 20 yards for sure, at least in my Savage 940C.  He is going to have to pattern in his gun and he can borrow mine if his won't pattern.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

True Prep has Varget, H1000, & H4350 in 1# for $40


----------



## Nimrod71

As soon as I finish off dinner, fried cube steak with onion gravy, home made mashed potatoes, mac and cheese, garden peas, hoe cake bread, sweet tea and apple pie, I will be heading to the reloading bench.

This morning I shot up all my loaded ammo for my 250 Savage, 22-250 and 6 mm Rem.  

The plan is to load 10 rounds of each.  Since we are in a low period for ammo and parts I am trying to make the most of my supplies.

I will be loading the 6 mm with Sierra 70 gr. Match Kings with IMR 4320.  The 250 will get 100 Sierra with IMR 4064.  The 22-250 will be loaded with 55 gr. Dogtown bullets and IMR 4895.  

For a Rifleman, shooting and reloading makes for a great day.


----------



## chuckdog

Nimrod71 said:


> As soon as I finish off dinner, fried cube steak with onion gravy, home made mashed potatoes, mac and cheese, garden peas, hoe cake bread, sweet tea and apple pie, I will be heading to the reloading bench.
> 
> This morning I shot up all my loaded ammo for my 250 Savage, 22-250 and 6 mm Rem.
> 
> The plan is to load 10 rounds of each.  Since we are in a low period for ammo and parts I am trying to make the most of my supplies.
> 
> I will be loading the 6 mm with Sierra 70 gr. Match Kings with IMR 4320.  The 250 will get 100 Sierra with IMR 4064.  The 22-250 will be loaded with 55 gr. Dogtown bullets and IMR 4895.
> 
> For a Rifleman, shooting and reloading makes for a great day.




*If I were to eat a meal like that, I'd be too sleepy to make it to my loading area much less load anything if I did happen to make it!*


----------



## simpleman30

simpleman30 said:


> Got some .35 Remington Brass tumbling over at my neighbor's house.  Planning on loading it this weekend.


Not today but Sunday, and here's a pic of the work in progress.  Loaded 45 rounds because that's all the brass I had.  20 in 200 gr. round nose and 25 in 200 grain spire points (spare me the boogie-man comments about spire points in a tube magazine, lol). 

And disregard the "organization" of the reloading bench.  When your neighbor offers his tumbler, powder, primer, and tools, and all you have to provide is brass and bullets, you tell him "thank you" and make it work!


----------



## bullethead

10 trial loads of 2-3/4" 00 Buck


----------



## JeffinPTC

_And disregard the "organization" of the reloading bench. _

Looks about right to me.  
I usually leave the powder barrel out also, so I can remember what I'm using when its time to put away, esp if son has entered the mix.


----------



## chuckdog

*While buying replacement wiper blades at Auto Zone earlier this week I finally remembered to get a few assorted rubber O rings.*

*When I load calibers like 9mm I use many different weight/shape bullets on a regular basis. I finally got tired enough of having to reach for the proper wrench or pliers each time I want to make just a fine adjustment on the seating depth, etc.*

*I've been meaning to try this work around for a long time, just could never remember to look for O rings while out.*

*So far this is working just as I wanted. I can adjust to my hearts desire, not worry about it working loose, and not have to reach for tools for each tweak.*

*This Lyman seating die works well with a 7/16" I D ring. With this RCBS case mouth expansion die I used a 1/2" I D ring.*

*Both provide plenty of tension to hold while still allowing them to turn when you want.*






**

*I know I ain't likely the first to do this and it ain't something "set and forget" folks will be interested in*. *For me though, it's put near as handy as a shirt pocket!*


----------



## chuckdog

*I just finished loading 300 230gr FMJ 45 ACP.*

*Mixed brass and primers. 6grs of Universal.*

*Aside from the mixed primers, this is a load I've used for years in non target pistola's. That's the PC way of saying defensive pistols now.*

*I have several books that show 6.2 or more being max. I looked at Hodgdon and they're now listing 5.6 is max for 230gr ball loads.*

*I got to looking at my powder bottles for lot numbers and noticed all the powder that I've been using from a 4lb jug and a couple of 1lb containers are made in Australia. All the singles that I have picked up lately are marked made in Canada.*

*I wonder if the change in supplier has made the difference, or just more lawyer proofing?*

*I always rotate, using the oldest first. I'll likely forget about this before I get to the Canadian stuff. I doubt the difference will be noticeable.  *


----------



## frankwright

Yep! 200gr Freedom Pills!


----------



## rosewood

Just finished roll crimping some .410 for turkey hunting.  Have a couple of friends that wanted to let their 6 and 8 year old kids hunt turkey this year but ammo is unobtanium.  So I am hooking them up. 

I remember back when I started loading shotshells, I ran the numbers and it almost seemed like it wasn't saving any money.  The equipment is paying off now. 

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *While buying replacement wiper blades at Auto Zone earlier this week I finally remembered to get a few assorted rubber O rings.*
> 
> *When I load calibers like 9mm I use many different weight/shape bullets on a regular basis. I finally got tired enough of having to reach for the proper wrench or pliers each time I want to make just a fine adjustment on the seating depth, etc.*
> 
> *I've been meaning to try this work around for a long time, just could never remember to look for O rings while out.*
> 
> *So far this is working just as I wanted. I can adjust to my hearts desire, not worry about it working loose, and not have to reach for tools for each tweak.*
> 
> *This Lyman seating die works well with a 7/16" I D ring. With this RCBS case mouth expansion die I used a 1/2" I D ring.*
> 
> *Both provide plenty of tension to hold while still allowing them to turn when you want.*
> 
> 
> View attachment 1063238
> 
> 
> 
> *View attachment 1063239*
> 
> *I know I ain't likely the first to do this and it ain't something "set and forget" folks will be interested in*. *For me though, it's put near as handy as a shirt pocket!*


Ahh, you have converted your Lyman dies to the Lee adjustment type.


----------



## Jester896

I watched 1 1/2 buckets of 9mm and .223 get sized and washed...ate a chicken sammich...then went to my Ice Pack date.


----------



## doomtrpr_z71

I tumbled brass while I tried to weld a lawnmower deck, deck was too rusty to get a ground and I then forgot the tumbler was running so after 4 hours they should gleam. The brass, bullets, and dies for the wife's 6.5 creedmoor all got delivered today as well, time to clear out all the 243 stuff.


----------



## deerslayer357

I tumbled some twice fired 357 mag and 40 s&w brass yesterday, then sized and primed 80 45acp brass this morning.  Plan to loan the 45’s later tonight.

I also finally got around to mounting the shell trough under my press for finished rounds to fall into today.  Press has only been in use in current location for 4-5 years!


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> I tumbled some twice fired 357 mag and 40 s&w brass yesterday, then sized and primed 80 45acp brass this morning.  Plan to loan the 45’s later tonight.
> 
> I also finally got around to mounting the shell trough under my press for finished rounds to fall into today.  Press has only been in use in current location for 4-5 years!




I can relate, young bro....I can relate.   It's taken me two years to get my stuff all in one sock, ducks in a row, birdies in hand, etc.   Who knows....maybe will actually get a round loaded and range tested this coming week....maybe.


----------



## deerslayer357

Dub said:


> I can relate, young bro....I can relate.   It's taken me two years to get my stuff all in one sock, ducks in a row, birdies in hand, etc.   Who knows....maybe will actually get a round loaded and range tested this coming week....maybe.



I hope that you do get some loaded and get to range to test them.  I hadn’t been on a range trip in about 2 months before today due to the shortages, and I thoroughly enjoyed the trip today!  Looking forward to a range report from you soon!


----------



## Mauser

Worked up some 3006 loads for my fil, ramshot tac and 150 gr speer btsp. Started at 45 gr and worked up to 49.5 haven't shot it yet. The tac was all I could get my hands on in the current situation lol


----------



## Steven037

Loaded 100 .223 69 hpbt. And 100 6mm ARC. Got a lot more .223 brass that needs to get cleaned, deprimed, and size to get ready to load. Need to do some 10mm as well.


----------



## DieHardDad

Yep loaded 20 test loads 140 gr sierra gamekings being pushed by Winchester Supreme 780, 20 rounds of 130 gr speer spbt pushed by some H4350 for the 270 and 20 rounds of 100 gr sierra gamekings with 41.5 grains IMR 4350 for the 243 not test load.


----------



## rosewood

DieHardDad said:


> Yep loaded 20 test loads 140 gr sierra gamekings being pushed by Winchester Supreme 780, 20 rounds of 130 gr speer spbt pushed by some H4350 for the 270 and 20 rounds of 100 gr sierra gamekings with 41.5 grains IMR 4350 for the 243 not test load.


The 140 SGKs over 57.0 grains of H4831SC has been extremely accurate in a Savage and Mossberg .270.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

Today is a good day to load something, warm and dry in the house, cool enough out side to not over heat the barrels.  I am still working on loads for my Rem. 6 mm and 22-250.  I had the 6 mm pretty well worked out for the Sierra 85 gr. HPBT with 4320 but I just got 500 Sierra 70 gr. Match Kings.  I have tried several loads with varying success so I am trying 41 grains of IMR 4063 today.  For the 22-250 I picked up a couple of boxes of 55 gr. Sierra Blitz and I have loaded them with 34 gr. of IMR 4895.  Now its off to the range to heat the barrels up.


----------



## Jester896

I set up to try 3031 in my .22-250 and I have a very nice array of .22 call bullets to choose from.  It will be 1:12 and kind of want to run 60 gr bullets in it.

I had high pressure signs in my .243 with 100 gr ProHunter and 4064 before I got to max.  I think the case capacity is higher in the 6mm so it will be interesting to see.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I set up to try 3031 in my .22-250 and I have a very nice array of .22 call bullets to choose from.  It will be 1:12 and kind of want to run 60 gr bullets in it.
> 
> I had high pressure signs in my .243 with 100 gr ProHunter and 4064 before I got to max.  I think the case capacity is higher in the 6mm so it will be interesting to see.


I have used H380 and RL15 with 52 grain bullets.  Have gotten 1/2" groups in my Savage 12 22-250 heavy barrel with both consistently.

That was in my early days of reloading.  I have since discovered other powders that will push even faster, but haven't tried any others out.  Hard to beat those groups, and speed really isn't that important.  However, knowing me, I will probably try those other powers if I get bored.

Rosewood


----------



## chuckdog

*I was impressed with the Speer 70 gr from a 700 chambered in 223. I’d be curious what that extra dose of energy would do with them. *

*Some round profile bullets shoot much better than I expect them to. *


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> I have used H380 and RL15 with 52 grain bullets.  Have gotten 1/2" groups in my Savage 12 22-250 heavy barrel with both consistently.


the first 20 ladder I have loaded are with that fairy dust H380...just sitting there waiting for the rifle to get finished and it is under either 52 or 53 gr SMK whichever one is flat based.  I think I have 10+# of RL-15 too if I need it...tight groups are more important to me than speed but I will record that too.


----------



## bullgator

Well, I had a success story today. My dad’s old WW2 P-38 has never cycled JHPs. On a whim, I ordered 100 125 gr. RN JHPs from Everglades Ammo. Today I loaded a few up and headed out back to give them a try.....fully expecting they would fail to cycle. Low and behold, the full magazine zipped right through like clockwork. 
Now I’m going to take a few tomorrow for a friend to try in his HiPower which also won’t cycle anything but ball ammo.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> Well, I had a success story today. My dad’s old WW2 P-38 has never cycled JHPs. On a whim, I ordered 100 125 gr. RN JHPs from Everglades Ammo. Today I loaded a few up and headed out back to give them a try.....fully expecting they would fail to cycle. Low and behold, the full magazine zipped right through like clockwork.
> Now I’m going to take a few tomorrow for a friend to try in his HiPower which also won’t cycle anything but ball ammo.


My brother has a S&W Sigma he put an aftermarket .357 sig barrel in.  It shoots ball, but has issues with the Speer Golddot not feeding properly.  And that is after polishing the feed ramp to make sure that wasn't the issue.  Recently loaded up some Hornady XTPs, so far they have cycled perfect.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> My brother has a S&W Sigma he put an aftermarket .357 sig barrel in.  It shoots ball, but has issues with the Speer Golddot not feeding properly.  And that is after polishing the feed ramp to make sure that wasn't the issue.  Recently loaded up some Hornady XTPs, so far they have cycled perfect.
> 
> Rosewood


Even the XTPs wouldn’t cycle in the P-38. These are a much smaller HP design, but it is deep. 
My friends Hi Power went thru all but one with no issue.


----------



## Dub




----------



## simpleman30

I shot some .35 remington this morning that my neighbor and I loaded a couple weeks back.  Not bad for a 2nd hand lever gun with me as the shooter.  Someone with steadier hands could probably do better.


----------



## Ray357

simpleman30 said:


> I shot some .35 remington this morning that my neighbor and I loaded a couple weeks back.  Not bad for a 2nd hand lever gun with me as the shooter.  Someone with steadier hands could probably do better.View attachment 1064798


Lever guns ain't supposed to shoot like that.


----------



## simpleman30

Ray357 said:


> Lever guns ain't supposed to shoot like that.


That's what I thought, but this one did.  Surprised myself to be honest with you.


----------



## Nimrod71

I have found my problem with the 22-250.  My scope has gone bad.  I replaced the old scope with a new Vortex and now to start sighting it in.  I decided it would take several rounds to get on the paper so I am loading cheap.  today the load is 33.2 gr of 2520 with 55 gr. Downtown bullets.  I haven't use the 2520 in the 250 before so I don't have any idea how it will score.  I have used it in 223 and it has done very well.  We will see tomorrow if it doesn't rain.


----------



## simpleman30

Trying to locate some 30-30 brass to cozy up with these red headed devils that arrived at the front door today.


----------



## Dub

simpleman30 said:


> Trying to locate some 30-30 brass to cozy up with these red headed devils that arrived at the front door today.
> View attachment 1067273





I've been getting "in-stock now" emails from various online stores that Hornady FTX bullets are in stock now.   Started a few days ago.

Good sign. 


Haven't seen any 30-30 brass available in a while.


----------



## Dub




----------



## chuckdog

*Loaded a box of 50 158gr cast SWC .357 Mag. using Universal powder early this morning.*

*Not magnum velocity, but warm enough that they should really sting anything they come in contact with.*

*While in town later I picked up 4lbs of Winchester W572 powder for $60. It works well in most every handgun caliber I load.  It really shines with .38 Super & 9mm.*

*I also found 100 new Winchester primed .45 Colt brass for $35.*

*Pretty good haul for $100 and change.*


----------



## Dub

Great haul @chuckdog 


Had some FTX heads show up in the mail today.   Was glad to see 'em come back in stock last week.


----------



## chuckdog

*What are those .452 bound for? .460 S&W?*


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *What are those .452 bound for? .460 S&W?*



Yes sir....an opportunity presented itself recently and I decided to give the X-Frames another try....but in .460 this time. 









Snagged some brass, dies & such.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Man that’s a pistol!


----------



## Dub

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Man that’s a pistol!





If my trick knee goes out on me again while I’m hunting....I’ll use that sucker like a walking stick/cane/crutch to make it back to the truck.


----------



## Steven037

Got 800 assorted .223 primed/prepped and ready to load.


----------



## chuckdog

Dub said:


> Yes sir....an opportunity presented itself recently and I decided to give the X-Frames another try....but in .460 this time.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069172View attachment 1069173
> 
> 
> 
> Snagged some brass, dies & such.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1069174View attachment 1069175




*I loaded big bore mags with all the umph I could stuff inside, and Starline .454 Casull brass absorb the punishment much better than I did.*

*If their .460 brass holds up anything like the .454, you have enough to wear out several good revolvers and possibly a wrist or two! *


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I loaded big bore mags with all the umph I could stuff inside, and Starline .454 Casull brass absorb the punishment much better than I did.*
> 
> *If their .460 brass holds up anything like the .454, you have enough to wear out several good revolvers and possibly a wrist or two! *



I am off to a promising start.....got the wrists nicely broke in already.


----------



## Steven037

Anyone use sellior and bellot small rifle primers before? I picked up some and was wondering if anyone had experience with them.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Dub You never cease to amaze me. That is a sure enough hand cannon!! My father in law has a 500 S&W that is fun to shoot occasionally but something you definitely have to load for if you do it consistently. He said when he got his new heart that the 500 really gets it going and all hahaha


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Steven037 said:


> Anyone use sellior and bellot small rifle primers before? I picked up some and was wondering if anyone had experience with them.


Wish I could find a handful.
That’s actual a great company who produces great shells.


----------



## Dub

SC Hunter said:


> @Dub You never cease to amaze me. That is a sure enough hand cannon!! My father in law has a 500 S&W that is fun to shoot occasionally but something you definitely have to load for if you do it consistently. He said when he got his new heart that the 500 really gets it going and all hahaha





I'm a gun dork fo' shizzle.


Here lately I've been a terrified gun dork, though.....skeert that when I one day have the time to spend shooting & reloading.......that I'll not have anything to shoot or reload.     

Trying to get a few things lined up now....to enjoy later.

That's been the plan, at least.


----------



## Steven037

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Wish I could find a handful.
> That’s actual a great company who produces great shells.


Good to know. I’ve shot their loaded ammo but never used their primers. Lucked into 3k srp and 4k cci 200.


----------



## Steven037

Loaded 100 .308 with 168 hpbt and 50 10mm with 180 xtp(and **** spp) after my range trip today to replace what I shot. Don’t load .45 so left that brass there and can’t load .22 so.


----------



## Nimrod71

I loaded ten 6 mm Rem today with Sierra 70 gr. M.K. over 41 gr. IMR 4064.  This load shot really good a couple of weeks ago.  Planning on loading up some with 4895 tomorrow to see the difference in powder.


----------



## chuckdog

*Plan to load some .45 ACP tomorrow.*

*I picked up a couple of pounds of Vihtavuori N340 today @ $24 ea.*

*Never used it, but the numbers look good so I'm anxious to give it a try.*

*I also got 2lbs of H380 @ $20/lb. *


----------



## Dub

Tremendous value on those cans of N340 @chuckdog 

Great score.


----------



## simpleman30

Dub said:


> I've been getting "in-stock now" emails from various online stores that Hornady FTX bullets are in stock now.   Started a few days ago.
> 
> Good sign.
> 
> 
> Haven't seen any 30-30 brass available in a while.



Same here, but I was fortunate enough to happen upon some in stock 30-30 brass 2 weeks ago online from Grafs.  Finally shipped last week.  Also picked up some .35 Remington brass from Bass Pro's website of all places.   My cousin is working at a gun shop up in Alaska and he was able to acquire some 30-30 brass from a local range.  Ought to have a couple hundred rounds of each loaded by next weekend.


----------



## Jester896

I had a pocket full of intentions when I finished work today just after lunch.

I must confess ....I think I am becoming a brass hoarder...do they have groups to help with this?

I had forgotten all about picking this OF brass up a couple of weeks ago.



What made me remember was this batch I got Friday when I went to the shop to sort it.  That sure take a lot of time

Looks like all that 6.8SPC is Hornady cases...they might have LR primers

I'll check it out latter and add it to top the 500 or so SP I already had
That is .223 on the left and in that black bag is a hodgepodge.

This gallon  of .308 was sitting on top of the 6.8


The red coffee jug is full of .270...looks like mostly Hornady Brass...somebody was asking me about .270 stuff just the other day...even I asked...how much more .270 ya need kid

that black bag had a bunch in it....some of those good looking Hornady Nickle cases that maybe TAP? comes in...case head looks lazer engraved....that .204 Ruger was hard to see in it...smh..looks like 20 or so of them...a bunch of .38SPL.  Had to get the sifter out to get the grr.380 out of all the 9mm.  The .223 ended up being about 1/3 of a 5 gal bucket...soon as I get it near about full I'll run up a and size/trim it ...looks like all commercial.

I might have to hire me someone to help me get it all done....if I wasn't always sortin brass I might be able to load some.

I did get these pushed back from 2.850 to 2.80...now they might cycle through the mag.  Just need to go and check the speed and how they group now ...all this time on the bench with that hunting rifle I have been single feeding...smh



I did pull out 10 new Norma cases and size the necks down to 6.5, prime them and shoved in some 142gr ABLR on top of the powder.  It seems I was mistaken earlier...I have 1 box of 142gr ABLR left....it was the 129gr I have 6 or so boxes of...wonder how fast those will run in the 6.5-300WSM 


hardest part of that was setting up the dies and swapping jaws on the Co-Ax.

Still don't like the wobble of the seating die...might need BriarPatch99 to give me lessons


----------



## rosewood

Loaded up about 30 or so 300 BLK last night to test out in my new CVA 300 BLK Scout.  Have some 125 FMJ using Lil'Gun and CCI small pistol magnum primers, may try some 125 SP also if I get around to it before the next range trip.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

Trying a new load today for my 22-250.  I have got several boxes of Dogtown so I have been loading them to save my Sierra's.  The Dogtowns have been off and on target, but I think it's me more than the bullets.  Todays I will used iMR 4895 powder.  I haven't loaded any of the Dogtowns with this powder, maybe I'll do better.


----------



## Steven037

Loaded up some 77smk over 8208 yesterday. 100 or so. Waiting on some 90 grain eldx so I can do some more testing in my 6ARC.


----------



## Nimrod71

Loaded up some Old Faithful 6 mm Rem in Sierra 85 HPBT over IMR 4895.  If these don't make one hole I know it's not the rifle, it's I have lost my Rifleman's touch.  Keep your fingers crossed.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Folgers coffee cans hold some serious brass. Just when you think you’ve reloaded all your ammo you find another tub of brass.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Coworker sold me 500 LRP. I was like a kid in a candy store. Going to get to loading!


----------



## Dub

*Got some reloading inspiration from Dillon today.......wonder if anything in the magazine is actually in-stock ??  *


----------



## cramer

Dub said:


> *Got some reloading inspiration from Dillon today.......wonder if anything in the magazine is actually in-stock ??  *


You could always try your hand at fishing


----------



## Dub

cramer said:


> You could always try your hand at fishing




Sold my Ranger years ago......miss it hugely.  18' with 200hp Mercury.   It'd scoot on out.  Thirsty sucker, though.  



It's on my list of stuff to do again once retirement gets here in a few years.








But, yeah.....fishing sure looks good on that Blue Press.


----------



## Ray357

Nimrod71 said:


> First let me say I love reloading.  I love it as much as I do shooting.  I walk through my reloading room several time a day looking for something to reload.  I got a new scope for my 6 mm yesterday so I decided I better load up a few rounds to get it sited in.  This rifle really loves Sierra 85 ga. HPBT over 38,3 grs. of IMR 4895.  Currently I can shoot 5 shots at 100 yards and cover them with a dime.  That may not be the best, but it is good for me.  I can't shoot as good as I use to, age is working on my nerves and eye sight.  After loading the 6 mm's I decided to load up a round of 223's.  I have a Savage 223 that I have for a truck gun and been working up a load for it.  Today I loaded Sierra 55 gr. BlitzKing over 27 grs. of MR 2520.  I haven't used the 2620 in a long time, but in the past I remember it shot pretty good in my Win. 223.  Now I am ready for the rifle range tomorrow.


45 Colt. Blue bullets.


----------



## rosewood

She could definitely help me cope.


----------



## Dub

Ray357 said:


> 45 Colt. Blue bullets.




You did good to get an order in from Blue Bullets.

They went dang near into hibernation on order speed past several months....used to be super fast.


DG Bullets was a source that many people seemed to swap over to as they remained fast & furious on order fulfillment.


----------



## Ray357

Dub said:


> You did good to get an order in from Blue Bullets.
> 
> They went dang near into hibernation on order speed past several months....used to be super fast.
> 
> 
> DG Bullets was a source that many people seemed to swap over to as they remained fast & furious on order fulfillment.


I buy from both. DG bullets just ain't as pretty as Blue Bullets, or so my 7 year old told me.  I order way in advance.


----------



## Dub

Ray357 said:


> I buy from both. DG bullets just ain't as pretty as Blue Bullets, or so my 7 year old told me.  I order way in advance.




    I need to check back in with them and see if that have the 200gr swc again.  It was absent from their list for a while.


----------



## BriarPatch99

@jester ....A guess on the velocity ...
3173 fps.


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> @jester ....A guess on the velocity ...
> 3173 fps.



not sure...he backed the 7828ssc down to 62 and they performed just as well...with less punch..they were running close to that..31?? fps...and with that.. the speed went 3050 from his with 140SSTs and still are .25 about.  If I remember right the 142 ABLR were faster on the same charge...we shall see with the Kreiger.  Strong chance the 129s will be closer to.3200...going to make puddin in a couple of weeks.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Dub said:


> *Got some reloading inspiration from Dillon today.......wonder if anything in the magazine is actually in-stock ??  *


If she owns that boat I’m in.


----------



## bullethead

I got 50 .450 Bushmaster 260gr Winchester Platinum HPs loaded today


----------



## Jester896

those seem to be a little hard to load


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> I got 50 .450 Bushmaster 260gr Winchester Platinum HPs loaded today
> View attachment 1071153


Dem purty!


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> those seem to be a little hard to load


Why would they be hard to load?


----------



## rosewood

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> If she owns that boat I’m in.


Shoot, I would buy her a boat...


----------



## Jester896

bullethead said:


> Why would they be hard to load?



I haven't loaded any.  One of my buddies tried to load some for a friend of his and he has a real hard time seating the Hornady FTX bullets he was using.  Not like crush it from the crimp feature..like collapse the case....the issue could have been the cases...just know he hard a hard time.


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> I haven't loaded any.  One of my buddies tried to load some for a friend of his and he has a real hard time seating the Hornady FTX bullets he was using.  Not like crush it from the crimp feature..like collapse the case....the issue could have been the cases...just know he hard a hard time.


Oh ok I see what you mean.
I use the Hornady 4 die set.
I barely and I mean barely (like have a hard time even feeling it with fingers) flare the mouth just enough for the base of a bullet to not catch any case. I lightly chamfer inside and out also . I have not had a problem with crushing or collapsing cases and crimp to .474 at the very top of the case mouth.
I load the 225gr FTX and 250gr FTX , 245gr Spire Point and 260gr Platinum without issues.


----------



## 30-338

I had wanted a big bore upper for a while and last October Midway had the 450 Bushmaster 16" uppers on sale.  This was the Bushmaster brand, not the AR-Stoner.  I finally got around to loading some ammo this past weekend and the first bullet I attempted to seat crushed one side of the case.  After that I made sure the bullet was aligned with the case and gently pulled down on the handle when seating the bullets.  A few times I had to raise the handle and re-align the bullet.  The expander die puts a slight chamfer on the case mouth but the bullet has to be lined up with the case.  I was using Lee dies and new Starline cases.   I shot a few rounds at 50 yards to get the scope sighted in and the accuracy seemed pretty good.  Just passing along my experience in response to the above 450 Bushmaster statements.  I attached a picture of the remainder of the loaded ammo and the components.  I used Lil' Gun powder.


----------



## bullethead

30-338 said:


> I had wanted a big bore upper for a while and last October Midway had the 450 Bushmaster 16" uppers on sale.  This was the Bushmaster brand, not the AR-Stoner.  I finally got around to loading some ammo this past weekend and the first bullet I attempted to seat crushed one side of the case.  After that I made sure the bullet was aligned with the case and gently pulled down on the handle when seating the bullets.  A few times I had to raise the handle and re-align the bullet.  The expander die puts a slight chamfer on the case mouth but the bullet has to be lined up with the case.  I was using Lee dies and new Starline cases.   I shot a few rounds at 50 yards to get the scope sighted in and the accuracy seemed pretty good.  Just passing along my experience in response to the above 450 Bushmaster statements.  I attached a picture of the remainder of the loaded ammo and the components.  I used Lil' Gun powder.


Do you chamfer the inside of the case and lightly flare the case mouth?
Hornady had a 4 die set which I've really come to like being a huge RCBS fan.


----------



## chuckdog

*With any new brass you need to debur and chamfer before loading.*

*The .450 procedure is the same as a .45 ACP.*

*Size, prime, slight case mouth expansion. Just enough to smoothly start your projectile in, charge the case, seat at desired length and basically taper crimp enough to remove the previous case mouth expansion. *

*I admit I'm no fan of rifle cartridges that headspace off the case mouth, but they're not difficult to load.*


----------



## menhadenman

Just loaded up some 105 gr CBBs for my son’s Grendel. 2.260” and 26 to 27.5 g of Benchmark. Will see how they do.


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> Oh ok I see what you mean.
> I use the Hornady 4 die set.
> I barely and I mean barely (like have a hard time even feeling it with fingers) flare the mouth just enough for the base of a bullet to not catch any case. I lightly chamfer inside and out also . I have not had a problem with crushing or collapsing cases and crimp to .474 at the very top of the case mouth.
> I load the 225gr FTX and 250gr FTX , 245gr Spire Point and 260gr Platinum without issues.






I have my fingers crossed over those FTX bullets.

The 200gr .452 in particular.   They were outa stock for a fairly long while but now are popping up everywhere.  Seems PV has them for the best price....but a 2-box limit.   Brownells has no limit on the order quantity....but are $4 a box higher.

I've been adding them here & there to orders.

Will be loading them in a .460 S&W wheelgun.    I've shot a few boxes of the factory loads with this bullet in my buddy's .460's and they really were impressive on longer range accuracy. 

Gonna have fun playing around with this 'un.  Plan on getting some glass on it at some point.


----------



## Stroker

chuckdog said:


> *With any new brass you need to debur and chamfer before loading.*
> 
> *The .450 procedure is the same as a .45 ACP.*
> 
> *Size, prime, slight case mouth expansion. Just enough to smoothly start your projectile in, charge the case, seat at desired length and basically taper crimp enough to remove the previous case mouth expansion. *
> 
> *I admit I'm no fan of rifle cartridges that headspace off the case mouth, but they're not difficult to load.*



I don't load anything without a shoulder or rim, keeps things simple for a old man.


----------



## Nimrod71

After my weekend range trip it is time to load up again.  I had a good day at the range.  I have been having issues with 2 rifles so I went back to some old loading just to see if it was me or the rifle.  I found out it was the new loads I was using in the rifles.  Since i shot up all the loads for the 6 mm and 22-250 I am at the bench this morning.  Today I will be going back to trying to the Sierra 70 M.K. in the 6 mm and the 55 gr. Dogtown in the 22-250.  I am trying IMR 4064 in both.  We will see how they work out, at least I will get to smell the powder burn.  I love the smell of burning powder in the morning.


----------



## Dub

Nimrod71 said:


> After my weekend range trip it is time to load up again.  I had a good day at the range.  I have been having issues with 2 rifles so I went back to some old loading just to see if it was me or the rifle.  I found out it was the new loads I was using in the rifles.  Since i shot up all the loads for the 6 mm and 22-250 I am at the bench this morning.  Today I will be going back to trying to the Sierra 70 M.K. in the 6 mm and the 55 gr. Dogtown in the 22-250.  I am trying IMR 4064 in both.  We will see how they work out, at least I will get to smell the powder burn.  I love the smell of burning powder in the morning.



Nimrod, I can't tell you how much I enjoy reading your posts.

I very much appreciate being taken along on the adventures folks here are having.  It's fun keeping up with what people have going on and it is mighty relaxing looking forward to the future range days when I'll be able to narrate my missteps and successes. 

Lots to learn and enjoy here on Woodys firearms forum every day. 




What do you attribute the issues were with the newer loads ?     Sounds like you are changing powders. 

Looking forward to seeing what direction you head in next.


----------



## Nimrod71

Dub, I have been shooting the 6 mm and 22-250 rifles for over 35 years and I have loads that are dead on target.  My current 6 mm likes the Sierra 85 gr. HPBT over IMR 4895 and the current 22-250 likes the Sierra 55 gr. over IMR 4895.  I have just been trying to come up with other bullets and powders that give the same or better results.  Yes the difference is both powder and bullet.  I have bought a lot of less expensive bullets and several different powders to work with.  The new loads shoot good enough to hunt with but not good enough for head shots on pond cooters.  

I purchased a Savage 11 in 223 in 2019, I got it to carry on my side X side, 4 wheeler and in the boat these can really spell trouble of a nice wood stock mod. 70.  Anyway, the Savage has taken well to AA 2520 and Dogtown bullets.  I haven't got it ready for cooter heads yet but it is showing promise.  I think is will be good for hogs and coyotes too.


----------



## Roebuck

I haven’t completed any reloads today but I have decapped and cleaned a bunch of .223, .308 and 30-06 cases.


----------



## menhadenman




----------



## rosewood

Roebuck said:


> I haven’t completed any reloads today but I have decapped and cleaned a bunch of .223, .308 and 30-06 cases.


Ahh, that is the easy part, trimming is where the heavy lifting comes into play.  I would almost pay someone to do that for me.


----------



## Roebuck

rosewood said:


> Ahh, that is the easy part, trimming is where the heavy lifting comes into play.  I would almost pay someone to do that for me.



Yeah, case trimming is the worst part of the job. So I‘ve got to step up and resize and trim today.


----------



## menhadenman

Roebuck said:


> Yeah, case trimming is the worst part of the job. So I‘ve got to step up and resize and trim today.


Check out little crow gunworks... I’m hooked on those trimmers. WFT2, must have five caliber inserts now.


----------



## menhadenman

https://www.littlecrowgunworks.com/using-the-wft


----------



## rosewood

I have the Frankford Arsenal powered trimmer/prep station.  Best purchase I have made in reloading.  Leaps and bounds above the hand crank.  I still hate taking the time to trim though.  

Rosewood


----------



## bullethead

I got these done today but the road to the range is a swamp from all the snow melt here in Pa. Can't wait to shoot them.
7/8oz #9 TSS Load
A 

A 6 ball .310 diameter #1.5 Buckshot load


----------



## rosewood

Cheddite hulls?

How did you start the crimp on new hulls?  They don't fold worth a dang for me.


----------



## bullethead

rosewood said:


> Cheddite hulls?
> 
> How did you start the crimp on new hulls?  They don't fold worth a dang for me.


----------



## bullethead

Yes, Cheddite hulls.


----------



## Jester896

that is a fine looking crimp!

I have one of those brass ones for my 12ga 9000 and have never installed it...was waiting for the plastic one to stop working good.


----------



## Dub

Still not loading anything....just taking on components as I can find them....future fun one day when things slow down some.

Had the delivery guy make a drop just before the rain came on in.  Great timing.



ACME coated 200gr sic for the .45's and some 405gr missiles for .45/70.







Some more 100gr for 9mm.   Wanted see these scream through a compensated pistol. 








Some 360gr hard cast for the .460.


----------



## menhadenman

That storm woke me up around 1:50 am so decided to set up the FA Intellidropper that was just on sale at Midway for $158. Gotta say first impressions are pretty good for anyone interested.  

Loaded up some 6.5G for my son for pigs, 105 gr Cavity Back MKZ over 29.0 g Benchmark a little long (2.330” OAL). Shot great in his Howa last time out. Gonna conform then load up a pile of em.


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> View attachment 1072601



I thought that might be what you were using.  I may just have to pony up the cash and buy one of those.

Have you used any of those loads in a Judge?  I can't get my hull to be uniform enough to slide in and out easily using the fold crimp.  Seems the fold end of the case is just too wide, I can't get the taper correct.  I have had to resort to roll crimp to use in the judge.  Never have that issue with either 12 or 20 gauge.

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> View attachment 1072705


At first glance, I though you had crimped the heck out of that bullet then pulled it...

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> At first glance, I though you had crimped the heck out of that bullet then pulled it...
> 
> Rosewood


 Never tried monos before but a few buddies talked me into trying it out. From what I understand those notches in copper rounds (like the TTSX) reduce copper fouling. The CBBs are pricey but there’s some impressive footage online that made me cave.


----------



## bullethead

rosewood said:


> I thought that might be what you were using.  I may just have to pony up the cash and buy one of those.
> 
> Have you used any of those loads in a Judge?  I can't get my hull to be uniform enough to slide in and out easily using the fold crimp.  Seems the fold end of the case is just too wide, I can't get the taper correct.  I have had to resort to roll crimp to use in the judge.  Never have that issue with either 12 or 20 gauge.
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood


The buckshot loads are for my buddy to try in his Public Defender. I have not had a chance to meet up with him to see if they fit his cylinder, and why I only loaded five to start.


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> The buckshot loads are for my buddy to try in his Public Defender. I have not had a chance to meet up with him to see if they fit his cylinder, and why I only loaded five to start.


The cylinder has a step so you can't stick .454 in there and blow yourself up. Makes the .410 hulls tight especially if they are not perfect.  They shoot fine and come out pretty easily, but you have to push hard to get them to chamber.

Let me know how it turns out.

Rosewood


----------



## bullethead

rosewood said:


> The cylinder has a step so you can't stick .454 in there and blow yourself up. Makes the .410 hulls tight especially if they are not perfect.  They shoot fine and come out pretty easily, but you have to push hard to get them to chamber.
> 
> Let me know how it turns out.
> 
> Rosewood


Will do, thanks you for the info


----------



## GregoryB.

Loaded up a few rounds of 25-06 to zero the scope on my new Ruger #1V. Loaded 115gr Nosler Ballistic Tips over 48gr on IMR 4350. Once I zero the scope I am going to try some 115gr Nosler Partitions since I want to use it for deer.


----------



## menhadenman

GregoryB. said:


> Loaded up a few rounds of 25-06 to zero the scope on my new Ruger #1V. Loaded 115gr Nosler Ballistic Tips over 48gr on IMR 4350. Once I zero the scope I am going to try some 115gr Nosler Partitions since I want to use it for deer.


I’ve had great luck with 117 SST out of my 25-06. Maybe a dozen animals with three big bucks out to 350 yds.


----------



## chuckdog

*I was able to trade 1K of Winchester LR for 1K of Winchester LP yesterday!*

*Both of us were glad to get what the other had.*

*These days I'm loading a lot more .45 ACP and .45 Colt than any long gun caliber.*


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> Never tried monos before but a few buddies talked me into trying it out. From what I understand those notches in copper rounds (like the TTSX) reduce copper fouling. The CBBs are pricey but there’s some impressive footage online that made me cave.




The notches(grooves) also cut down on bore riding surface ....reducing pressure...


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> The notches(grooves) also cut down on bore riding surface ....reducing pressure...


Got me thinking about some of those in a 25-06... curious if it’s a way to cheat slow twist.


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> Got me thinking about some of those in a 25-06... curious if it’s a way to cheat slow twist.



I got the 80 grain TTSX shooting good in my .25/06 .... 3680 fps out 22" barrel . .. .7" group @ 100 yards Reloder 17


----------



## Jester896

.25-06 is 1:10 I think

I twisted up a few more for sighting in and grouping tomorrow...that row of 5 are 129gr LRX  you can bet I will clock those too...I started 1gr light on powder to see if I get pressure signs.



going to smell powder tomorrow


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> .25-06 is 1:10 I think
> 
> I twisted up a few more for sighting in and grouping tomorrow...that row of 5 are 129gr LRX  you can bet I will clock those too...I started 1gr light on powder to see if I get pressure signs.
> 
> View attachment 1072965
> 
> going to smell powder tomorrow


I’m shooting early too... are those 270 shorts? Fine looking powder funnel too, gotta let me know where to get one


----------



## Jester896

that is a Saturn Powder Funnel Midway and Brownell's have them

that is a 6.5/300WSM. I do use .270WSM instead of 300WSM cases to neck down to 6.5...don't have to turn the necks for thickness


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Loaded a couple boxes of 40 the other night with New Rcbs dies. I load these one at a time.
Weigh the powder seat the bullet. But it takes two settings one to set and one to seat then another die to crimp.
Always somethin.


----------



## Adam5

A broken right arm has me away from the bench for another month or so.


----------



## chuckdog

Adam5 said:


> A broken right arm has me away from the bench for another month or so.



*Sorry to read this, especially with Spring coming on.*

*I believe it may be an opportunity to learn to load and shoot left handed.*

*Don't tell your wife this was my idea! *


----------



## chuckdog

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Loaded a couple boxes of 40 the other night with New Rcbs dies. I load these one at a time.
> Weigh the powder seat the bullet. But it takes two settings one to set and one to seat then another die to crimp.
> Always somethin.



*What version RCBS die set did you get?*

*My RCBS seating dies have taper crimp ability.*


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

chuckdog said:


> *What version RCBS die set did you get?*
> 
> *My RCBS seating dies have taper crimp ability.*


It’s unopened Rcbs Fl 40/10mm with third crimp die.
I had to set each one first because the boolits would start crooked on the actual setting because I couldn’t have my fingers on it to help align.
I loaded several crooked and worse until I set them first.
It works great but extra step I shouldn’t have to do.


----------



## Jester896

I would probably seat it then crimp it myself...seems though I always add extra steps


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

Also a new 40 trim die.
It must need an adapter to use in the rock chucker since 40’s are so short.
My shaft doesn’t go tall enough by about 2 1/2 inches. What the heck am I doing 40’s wrong?


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot




----------



## Jester896

my .38/.357 & .44/.44 mag has a spacer ring with them
Redding trim dies require a different shell holder.


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> I got the 80 grain TTSX shooting good in my .25/06 .... 3680 fps out 22" barrel . .. .7" group @ 100 yards Reloder 17











Jester896 said:


> .25-06 is 1:10 I think
> 
> I twisted up a few more for sighting in and grouping tomorrow...that row of 5 are 129gr LRX  you can bet I will clock those too...I started 1gr light on powder to see if I get pressure signs.
> 
> View attachment 1072965
> 
> going to smell powder tomorrow




Can't wait to see your impressions & hear the details on this 'un.


That round is gonna be 17 different kinds of nasty.  







Adam5 said:


> A broken right arm has me away from the bench for another month or so.



Dangitman.....that bites !!!!!!!


Seems like one of us 'round here is always on the mend from something.   

One thing about us....I believe we each find a way to carry on...handle life's responsibilities and get in some fun time, too.


@chuckdog said it well.....now will be a time for you to go about the fun stuff within your capabilities to do so.   Old dog learning new tricks sorta thing....  Good luck on the healing up.   Stay plugged into your passions.....the work-related stuff will take care of itself.







Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> Also a new 40 trim die.
> It must need an adapter to use in the rock chucker since 40’s are so short.
> My shaft doesn’t go tall enough by about 2 1/2 inches. What the heck am I doing 40’s wrong?




I wish I could help....but I'm green as they come with loading .40S&W & 10mm.

Tagging along and watching your progress and picking up some pointers.  

I've hung onto sone .40 brass that I'll get  loaded up at some point.   Gonna be running it through a wheelgun of all things. I tend  to go about some stuff near'bout backwards.    It ain't always purty, but it's how I'm rolling.


----------



## menhadenman

Got more bullets from my new pals in MT... they’re expensive but I won’t be satisfied until I see one hit a deer or a pig. Grabbed some of their 118s to try in the CM. The 105s do well in my son’s Grendel.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

menhadenman said:


> Got more bullets from my new pals in MT... they’re expensive but I won’t be satisfied until I see one hit a deer or a pig. Grabbed some of their 118s to try in the CM. The 105s do well in my son’s Grendel.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1073087


I know for a fact all 120grains in 6.5 are bad medicine on deer. So are the 129’s and the 140’s but those 120’s drop deer in half. So much so I’m loading everything round 120’s if I can get near it. I bought a mold and a box of each several years back. I do not regret it other than my nose and brow!
?


----------



## chuckdog

Mr Bya Lungshot said:


> View attachment 1073007






> Also a new 40 trim die.
> It must need an adapter to use in the rock chucker since 40’s are so short.
> My shaft doesn’t go tall enough by about 2 1/2 inches. What the heck am I doing 40’s wrong?




*This is my method for loading 40 S&W with standard RCBS Group B Taper Crimp Die Set*


*Full length size                          √
Sizing Die:*

*Bring Ram To The Top
Of The Stroke. Screw The
Die In To Just Kiss The
Shellholder & Lock

Prime                                         √
On Off Press

Expand case mouth                   √
Expansion Die:
Screw Die Body In To Kiss
Shellholder & Lock. Unscrew
The Expander Plug, Place Case
In Shellholder & Bring Ram To Top
Of Stroke. Start Adjusting Expansion
Plug Downward While Lowering Then
Raising The Ram.*

*Expand mouth just enough
for smooth bullet seating
*

*Charge case                               √*


*Seat bullet/Taper Crimp           √*

*Seating Die:*

*Set Die Body To Touch Case
Back Out ¼ To ½ Turn & Lock
Place Bullet Atop Charged
Case And Seat To Desired
Depth. Next Back Out Seating
Plug* *Several Turns. Now Adjust
Die Body Down To Attain
Desired Crimp. Once Adjusted
Lock Die Body. With Loaded
Round At Top Of Stroke, Turn Seating
Plug In To Contact Seated Bullet. 
The Seater Plug Will Usually
Require A Small Amount Of Additional
Downward Adjustment To Match The
First Cartridge Depth. Lock It And Proceed.*

*Sorry For The Long Winded Description!
Imagine what it would be if I'd had any coffee! *


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *This is my method for loading 40 S&W with standard RCBS Group B Taper Crimp Die Set*
> 
> 
> *Full length size                          √
> Sizing Die:*
> 
> *Bring Ram To The Top
> Of The Stroke. Screw The
> Die In To Just Kiss The
> Shellholder & Lock*
> 
> *Prime                                         √
> On Off Press*
> 
> *Expand case mouth                   √
> Expansion Die:
> Screw Die Body In To Kiss
> Shellholder & Lock. Unscrew
> The Expander Plug, Place Case
> In Shellholder & Bring Ram To Top
> Of Stroke. Start Adjusting Expansion
> Plug Downward While Lowering Then
> Raising The Ram.*
> 
> *Expand mouth just enough
> for smooth bullet seating*
> 
> 
> *Charge case                               √*
> 
> 
> *Seat bullet/Taper Crimp           √*
> 
> *Seating Die:*
> 
> *Set Die Body To Touch Case
> Back Out ¼ To ½ Turn & Lock
> Place Bullet Atop Charged
> Case And Seat To Desired
> Depth. Next Back Out Seating
> Plug* *Several Turns. Now Adjust
> Die Body Down To Attain
> Desired Crimp. Once Adjusted
> Lock Die Body. With Loaded
> Round At Top Of Stroke, Turn Seating
> Plug In To Contact Seated Bullet.
> The Seater Plug Will Usually
> Require A Small Amount Of Additional
> Downward Adjustment To Match The
> First Cartridge Depth. Lock It And Proceed.*
> 
> *Sorry For The Long Winded Description!
> Imagine what it would be if I'd had any coffee! *




Well sir......I've had coffee this morning....but zero sleep last night.....so I'm slooow rolling today. 


Thanks for the detail.  Much appreciated.


----------



## Old Bum

Yesterday and early this morning I loaded about 150 rounds of .223. I was gonna shoot this afternoon but the rain put a stop to that.


----------



## Steven037

Loaded up 20 90 grain ELD-x 6mm ARC to test out. Trying to nail down seating depth and powder since there’s not a lot of info out there for these yet.


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> Loaded up 20 90 grain ELD-x 6mm ARC to test out. Trying to nail down seating depth and powder since there’s not a lot of info out there for these yet.



Yep, that one is truly hot off the press......silly pun intended. 

New cartridge to me, at least.  I've heard it referenced in passing, but know little about it.


What did you run for powder ?


----------



## menhadenman

Steven037 said:


> Loaded up 20 90 grain ELD-x 6mm ARC to test out. Trying to nail down seating depth and powder since there’s not a lot of info out there for these yet.


The new Hodgdon magazine has load data. I can send you a pic if you’d like, not sure I’d I’m allowed to post. Looks like they’ve got trim at 1.480” and a few common powders (CFE223, BLC2, LVR, Varget, etc). Sweet looking round!


----------



## Steven037

I’m running lvr. I’ve got the new hodgdon manual and Hornadys. Don’t think either specifically lists the 90 eldx.


----------



## menhadenman

The reloading center has a few things on there for lighter bullets with LVR... website has been funky the past few days though. 

https://shop.hodgdon.com/reloading-data-center


----------



## Dub

Dang....I'm slow on the draw this morning.  Coffee deficiency got me.


I was on Brownells looking for a part I needed....checked their powder and they had 8lb kegs of Alliant 2400 in stock.


Went quickly to Alliant's website load data to see if it's a powder I could use....yep...10mm & .44mag would work for me.

Flipped back immediately to Brownells and added it to my cart and began checkout........"OUT OF STOCK" message pops up.   

Oh well.  Lessen learned.


----------



## Jester896

Dang @Dub! I was on their sight last night too...got my .293 neck bushing, a 6mm powder funnel, another trigger spring, some Foster die locks rings but they were out of the Lee item I wanted.  Only place that had the majority of what I needed.


----------



## rosewood

Free 2-day shipping if you sign up for the Edge membership.   Great for when you just need that $2 part also.  Buddy and me split the fee.

Rosewood


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I did!!! In between snowflakes and sunshine I shot various 180 grain 30-06 loads. Some old boys were out shooting smoke poles. It felt good to squeeze the trigger and check those targets. The excitement over those empty cases was back. Cool, cool day.


----------



## bullgator

I’ve got some .308 on the bench I’m loading for my M1A. I promised a young guy at the gym, who just got out of the Air Force last year, that I’d take him to the range. I told him he could shoot whatever he wanted. He jumped on the M1A. I think I might bring my Garand along as well.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Bobby Bigtime said:


> I did!!! In between snowflakes and sunshine I shot various 180 grain 30-06 loads. Some old boys were out shooting smoke poles. It felt good to squeeze the trigger and check those targets. The excitement over those empty cases was back. Cool, cool day.


I'm sorry. I posted in the wrong spot. So excited to get out I couldn't contain myself.


----------



## Mr Bya Lungshot

^^^ this. I was wondering where it snowed? Not here.
Lol


----------



## menhadenman

Things got pretty serious here tonight...


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Things got pretty serious here tonight... View attachment 1074026View attachment 1074027





Congrats !!!


Good times ahead.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Congrats !!!
> 
> 
> Good times ahead.


I've been using a RCII for past 15 years... didn't realize the fun I was missing out on with the 550 and Co-Ax!


----------



## menhadenman

Youngest boy was up early this morning so we snuck out to the range... wanted to try out that 10 round ladder deal that Satterlee talks about on my other son's 6.5G Howa. Loaded up 120 ELD-M at 1.750" BTO and ten rounds from 29.4 to 31.2 g of CFE223 in 0.2 g increments. Here are the results if anyone cares.

Looks like max book load (31.2 g) is the ticket... crazy how tight all ten shots were at 50 yards. I suppose it's why a tight group in close ain't worth much if the ES isn't solid. On the other hand, it also shows how chasing your tail at the bench for a close-range gun (like my 7-year old's rifle) probably doesn't make much difference. Sure is fun to reload though!


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> Youngest boy was up early this morning so we snuck out to the range... wanted to try out that 10 round ladder deal that Satterlee talks about on my other son's 6.5G Howa. Loaded up 120 ELD-M at 1.750" BTO and ten rounds from 29.4 to 31.2 g of CFE223 in 0.2 g increments. Here are the results if anyone cares.
> 
> Looks like max book load (31.2 g) is the ticket... crazy how tight all ten shots were at 50 yards. I suppose it's why a tight group in close ain't worth much if the ES isn't solid. On the other hand, it also shows how chasing your tail at the bench for a close-range gun (like my 7-year old's rifle) probably doesn't make much difference. Sure is fun to reload though!
> 
> View attachment 1074084View attachment 1074085


How was the accuracy at 30.8?......that seems to be the most efficient load.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> How was the accuracy at 30.8?......that seems to be the most efficient load.



These ten rounds aren’t looking for accuracy, but stability in the charge... once you settle on a charge in a sweet spot where velocity plateaus, you can fiddle with seating depth and groups. 

I’ll probably load up a pile of 5 shot groups with 31.0 CFE223 (in the middle of the top plateau), but back off on CBTO in 0.005 increments (like 1.750, 1.745, 1.740, and 1.735). Then I’ll call a winner and move to the next rabbit hole.


----------



## menhadenman

Here’s an article on the 10 round ladder. I wouldn’t read it unless you’ve got powder to burn and can’t leave well enough alone ?

http://www.65guys.com/10-round-load-development-ladder-test/


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> These ten rounds aren’t looking for accuracy, but stability in the charge... once you settle on a charge in a sweet spot where velocity plateaus, you can fiddle with seating depth and groups.
> 
> I’ll probably load up a pile of 5 shot groups with 31.0 CFE223 (in the middle of the top plateau), but back off on CBTO in 0.005 increments (like 1.750, 1.745, 1.740, and 1.735). Then I’ll call a winner and move to the next rabbit hole.


 And now isn’t the time to just burn powder!


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> And now isn’t the time to just burn powder!


I think primers are the bottleneck these days! Either way you are right... gonna be tough sledding for the next few years.


----------



## menhadenman

menhadenman said:


> Here’s an article on the 10 round ladder. I wouldn’t read it unless you’ve got powder to burn and can’t leave well enough alone ?
> 
> http://www.65guys.com/10-round-load-development-ladder-test/



By the way, some folks say this approach is no good... I don't mind using it to get me in the neighborhood then tossing out something with more shots in the equation. Not sure I could compete with some of these guys, but dang sure can get < 1 MOA and kill critters.


----------



## Jester896

Was checking primers on the 500 .38SPL we loaded before lunch.  One dropped and rolled under the bench....saw these on the back of the shelf.  He said, "Take them, I'm not going to load them."  Stole them fair and square.
Says Hornady on the top of the box.


----------



## bullethead

I loaded up some #1.5 buck and some #00 buck in 3" 12ga tonight.
(12) #1.5 and (2) #00 on top.


----------



## frankwright

I reloaded the last of 1000 Ibejihead 9mm bullets. They are 135 gr, I went brain dead and wrote 124.
I used my last small primer but luckily I found a 1000 so I should be good for a little while.
Even with the increase I had to pay recently for Powder and Primer, I am still at 17.3 a round.


----------



## 243SuperRC

Reloaded a box of 7mm-08, 139 gr SST for my son-n-law.  He was down to one round and couldn’t find any to purchase.  While I was setup for 7mm-08, reloaded some 120 gr Nosler BT for my son’s Ruger M77 (tang safety).  It never would group 139 gr handloads or 140 gr factory bullets.  I checked the twist rate and it was about 1:11.5.


----------



## menhadenman

Reloaded some 85 gr Varminters and shot some groups early today. Found two boxes a couple weeks ago and bought them out of principle. 

Don’t ask me how but my PSA 6.5G 1/8 likes small bullets moving fast with jump. AR reloading is part mystery. One day somebody will educate me. The other groups were around 1.25-1.75, but this one will get the other bullets and my beat up Hornady brass.


----------



## menhadenman

243SuperRC said:


> Reloaded a box of 7mm-08, 139 gr SST for my son-n-law.  He was down to one round and couldn’t find any to purchase.  While I was setup for 7mm-08, reloaded some 120 gr Nosler BT for my son’s Ruger M77 (tang safety).  It never would group 139 gr handloads or 140 gr factory bullets.  I checked the twist rate and it was about 1:11.5.



Berger has a stability calculator that’s helpful.  

https://bergerbullets.com/twist-rate-calculator/


----------



## GregoryB.

In preperation of the arrival of my new Ruger #1 7mm-08 I loaded some 140gr Nosler Ballistic Tips over IMR 4895. Going to pick up a few more bullets of various weights to try out shortly as they become available.


----------



## Old Bum

I just got finished loading some 12 gauge #4 turkey loads for a friend. Getting ready to shoot a few and see how they do.


----------



## Old Bum

I bought a patternmaster choke here while back and today is the first time I've really compared it to a full choke. I gotta say what a difference it makes. There's probably better ones out there but I really like the difference it makes. I shot some 1 1/8 and some 1 1/2 ounce #4 loads.


----------



## rosewood

Old Bum said:


> I just got finished loading some 12 gauge #4 turkey loads for a friend. Getting ready to shoot a few and see how they do.


I use the lead sled when testing the turkey loads.  Saves the shoulder for sure.  Those times when we were rethinking loading shotgun because the cost savings just wasn't there like we thought are paying dividends now at least in we can make what can't be bought.

Always good to hook up a friend in need.

Rosewood


----------



## Old Bum

Yep you're right about the lead sled. That's what I use for the heavy loads.


----------



## Nimrod71

I am on my way to the loading bench now to load up some more 6 mm Rem and 22-250 and a few 308.  I haven't shot the 308 in a while, maybe 6 months.  My friends and I use to shoot 308's all the time but since the C.M's came out that has changed.  I guess the less recoil and powder helps.


----------



## bullgator

I just tumbled and in the process of drying a variety of brass......38, .357, 9mm, 6 Dasher, 300 Blackout, and .223. Tomorrow I’ll clean today’s range brass of .308, 30-06, and throw in .40 and 10mm.


----------



## Jester896

almost...
I decided since there was a slim to none chance I got to shoot this weekend I decided to pull the rest of the 6.5-300WSM rounds and back the powder out.

I looked and looked for the collet for my inertia puller for WSM case and it is no where to be seen.  I have 2 hammers with a hand full of collets.  I even had Styrofoam to go in the end so it didn't mess up the bullet instead of steel wool.  

OK...get the Forster collet puller and the proper bushing...the whole time I am saying to myself...you don't want to do it this way.  Well...them puppies had some strong neck tension...I skint the first 2 pulls pretty good....then things started going smoother...only a faint line around the bullet...then skint the last one too....smh

I put all of that up where it goes..then got my 6.5 neck expander out and expanded the necks.  Then I swapped out presses again and put the new bushing in my die...almost had it all the way in the press when I realized the the screw head had stopped the die from going all the way back and it wasn't lined up with the case and fixed it.  Then when it was back in place I realized I hadn't removed the decapping pin....so out it comes again...smh.

Got the necks sized and decided to hang it up for this session since reloading is supposed to be enjoyable and relaxing...and I was neither.  I did notice the Redding die has a #7 seating stem so a can order a micrometer top for it.

Came in and started doing what a fat kid is good at....makin chickun tacos...that looks like it is going to turn out good.


----------



## Jester896

yes and no

I finished up the 6.5-300WSM with 58.8 and 59.4...lets see how that works.

Swapped back to the Rock Chucker.  Was going to mount my new Auto Prime table top unit...took it out of the box.  Was going to mount it on some 1" plastic I have that you line end loader buckets with to make it moveable.

Then I started looking for that 100 rd box of .44 Rem Mag brass I had sized, trimmed and cleaned in that brown MTM container....nowhere to be found...smh

sometimes I think I need a keeper...place got cleaned up a good bit tho


----------



## menhadenman

Been over a week, snuck out this morning to try out my new HC Speed LR in 7 mag (now with 8" twist, had to get one). Found a box of ammo that I've had for probably a decade plus, three types of rounds in there and no clue what they were. Got some sweet groups and nothing blew up in my face so will have to pull a few to figure out what they are. I'm thinking they could be factory Winchester and Remington ammo (WW Super and RP head stamps) but can't recall. Inherited my other 7 mag in the late 90s so could be anything. I knew I shoulda stopped after that 4th shot so I could put it on the fridge . Going to try out some of the heavier VLDs and ELD-Xs when I get a chance to load a few. Pretty excited, that gun is a smooth shooter and 22 rounds was as pleasant as it gets with the muzzle break.


----------



## Jester896

I have 2 pieces of boxes of 7mm Rem Mag on my loading bench.  One looks like Nosler factory (Nosler Brass) with Accubond bullets and I think the others are reloads.  Been meaning to pull them to see what bullet weight was...person that I received them from said they were a little too strong for them (recoil).

good lookin stick


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I have 2 pieces of boxes of 7mm Rem Mag on my loading bench.  One looks like Nosler factory (Nosler Brass) with Accubond bullets and I think the others are reloads.  Been meaning to pull them to see what bullet weight was...person that I received them from said they were a little too strong for them (recoil).
> 
> good lookin stick


I need to get a better bullet puller, just have a janky FA hammer that makes a mess. Buddy showed me this one, may have to purchase. 

https://grip-n-pull.com/


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> I need to get a better bullet puller, just have a janky FA hammer that makes a mess. Buddy showed me this one, may have to purchase.
> 
> https://grip-n-pull.com/


I have used pliers to do that very thing when I wasn't interested in saving the bullet.  That one shouldn't damage it like pliers do.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

looks to me like it could mark one up as good as any other collet puller.
I used steel wool in the bottom of my inertia puller to soften the blow to the bullet tip...just change wool with each powder change.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> looks to me like it could mark one up as good as any other collet puller.
> I used steel wool in the bottom of my inertia puller to soften the blow to the bullet tip...just change wool with each powder change.


Both of the inertia pullers I have had came with a piece of felt in them.  Never seemed to hurt the tip.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Both of the inertia pullers I have had came with a piece of felt in them.  Never seemed to hurt the tip.


who made them...the 2 Frankfords I have didn't...I think I'm in the market since I need new inserts


----------



## menhadenman

I think my Frankfort has felt in the tip. Another question, anyone try this brass before? Grabbed a bag because it was there.


----------



## GregoryB.

I have been shooting there ammo and reloading the brass for a while without any issues. Been buying PPU brass lately and loading it as well without issue.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> who made them...the 2 Frankfords I have didn't...I think I'm in the market since I need new inserts


The frankfort one I had had a cheap metal handle that bent and the collets were plastic.  Seems like one broke.

I replaced it with a RCBS one which is all plastic with metal collets.  It has worked perfect so far.  Both had the felt in the hammer head.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

hmm...neither one of my Frankfords do...aluminum handle seems fine...I'm not driving nails....more about how fast...hold the handle lose too.

I picked up 1K 69gr HP match .224 PPU...so far they haven't been so great on the CFE223 load I'm running


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> hmm...neither one of my Frankfords do...aluminum handle seems fine...I'm not driving nails....more about how fast...hold the handle lose too.
> 
> I picked up 1K 69gr HP match .224 PPU...so far they haven't been so great on the CFE223 load I'm running


Here’s what mine looks like. Says it’s a 2020 model. Not a great shot but you can see the little foam in the bottom.


----------



## menhadenman

Had to load 7 RM after shooting the new X bolt. Loaded some 175 ELDX/175 LR Accubonds over 57.7 to 58.7 g of H4831SC. Didn’t pull whatever I was shooting this morning but did get a CBTO that was mighty close to jam. Backed it off and loaded both bullets to 2.735” CBTO. Pretty long rounds at 3.460” but magazine is a whopping 3.6” so should be good. Wouldn’t mind stumbling across that RL22 or 25 or IMR4831 - they look pretty fast for the heavier bullets.


----------



## Jester896

hate your not closer..I have RL-22, IMR4831, IMR7828, H1000, Retumbo even a little 780


----------



## Jester896

I sure like the looks of the MEC Inertia puller


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> hate your not closer..I have RL-22, IMR4831, IMR7828, H1000, Retumbo even a little 780


Your posts make it sound like you’ve loaded a couple rounds before


----------



## Old Bum

I wish I could load up some rounds. My right elbow has been hurting pretty bad here lately. When it gets better I'll load some 30-06 and maybe some 12 gauge 00 bucks.


----------



## menhadenman

Gotta try some IMR4350 for more 7 mag... found an old one, $13.99 if that tells you anything. Looks like they might push the 175s a little faster.


----------



## Jester896

got some of that too....last powder I had in a can like that was IMR7828..been 8-10 years ago...now it is all 7828SSC


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> got some of that too....last powder I had in a can like that was IMR7828..been 8-10 years ago...now it is all 7828SSC


Just loaded a few of them up, any suggestions on 7 RM 175 g pill? I just went to 56.8 to start.


----------



## menhadenman

And here’s a good bourbon glass made in the USA (friends sent from Midwest for my birthday).


----------



## Jester896

can't answer that...the ones we loaded for a buddy of mine with that and 162gr Hornady BTSP the group was .336 from his Sendero.  I don't have a speed on them...has to be slow....who cares... .336


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> Just loaded a few of them up, any suggestions on 7 RM 175 g pill? I just went to 56.8 to start.



According to data (IMR 7828)about 2700 fps 24" barrel. .. @ 61 grains

IMR 4350 .... Just a couple fps less @ 57 grains according to Hodgdon data.


----------



## Jester896

Looking at the data I recorded and the load data it looks like what we loaded the 162s was a minimum load.


----------



## menhadenman

That’s around the charge I was fixin up, a handful of IMR4350 and 4831sc, can’t wait to go try em out. About 0.020” from jam. A new rifle that shoots great out of the box makes me all giddy. 

By the way, that PPU brass doesn’t look so good. Found some Peterson brass at Graf’s so will have something better. Have a mixed bag of other stuff.


----------



## Jester896

I made the comment to someone on Thursday that I was going to have my 40 in for the week mid afternoon and could take the rest of the week off...well I left at 3:00 today.

Changed shirts and went to my fun shop.  First thing I did was mount my new priming tool on that stuff I mentioned....it's about 1" thick.  My powder measures are the same way.  Turned out pretty good.



Then I started pulling .44 Mag stuff out.  I never did find those cases, but I sized trimmed and cleaned 100 more.   I decided on 23gr of H110...kinda middle of the road. Pulled out a sleeve of WLP and loaded my new tool.  Don't pay any attention to my mess.  I found 48 Idunno 240gr JHP and pulled 2 Hornady XTP to finish it out.  Put them in CBC brass (Magtech).  I pulled out 50 Nosler .240gr JSP and used the same load in R-P cases





Got all of that finished and ran them back through for a crimp. @menhadenman that H110 might just be a little older than your 7828   Got 1 more can after this before I start on the W296 that is from the same era.



I think I will run the JSPs in my Marlin and the JHPs in the Redhawk and in the new to me Super Blackhawk.  Been wanting to get those Skinner sights set up better on the Marlin...need to file it a little more.  Maybe I can emty them back out tomorrow afternoon.


----------



## menhadenman

That 110 does look old! Fine looking rounds... are you happy with that priming tool?


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> are you happy with that priming tool?



too early to tell...I found myself bumping the primer holder to get them to fall...kinda similar to the old round and square top auto primes getting them to the shoot.  I thought since it fed from both sides it would be better...but OK.  It did flip one over and I had to gently push it out.  The seating stroke is short...and it is definitely faster than the hand helds. I had a little trouble getting all of the primers flipped...just need more practice I think


----------



## GregoryB.

Since my test load shot touching one another I went ahead and loaded my last 20 140 NBT then loaded 5, 140gr Partitions for my 7mm-08. Hopefully they shoot  equally well. One day I will be able to find some more NBT's without over paying . Still need them for load testing 3 other rifles.


----------



## menhadenman

Wouldn’t you know I was at the range at sunrise... and forgot my super special loads I’ve been working on. Had some other stuff to shoot but dangitall.


----------



## Jester896

Someone told me the new Chickasawhatchee Range opened up...that's about 20 minutes from the house...that's a little bit of good news


----------



## menhadenman

That fancy bullet puller showed up today, I’m impressed. Perfect timing because I really screwed up my crimp on the Dillon and mowed through about 20 rounds before realizing it. All of these 75 g BTHPs (.224) were yanked in a matter of a couple minutes. Bullets look great and I didn’t spill any powder. Won’t be using the hammer anymore.


----------



## GregoryB.

I need one of those fancy pullers. I have about 80 rounds of 308 with target bullets in new Lapua brass that I want to load some hunting ammo into.


----------



## menhadenman

GregoryB. said:


> I need one of those fancy pullers. I have about 80 rounds of 308 with target bullets in new Lapua brass that I want to load some hunting ammo into.



I ordered late Wednesday and it showed up today... that Lapua brass would probably be worth it these days. 

https://grip-n-pull.com/


----------



## bullethead

Today I got some items that will contribute to some loads in the futire.


----------



## menhadenman

Pulled those two 7 RM cartridges, looks like a Rem (RP headstamp) 160 gr bullet and 62.5 grains of powder. My best guess is it’s Core-Lokt. The other looks like a Winchester (W-W headstamp) 175 gr bullet and 59.0 grains of powder. Guessing Super X. Pretty sure I bought these around 2002. No idea what the powder is but it sure looks similar. 

Plan is to hit the range with the 45 rounds I left on the dang bench last time in the morning. Hoping to get something worth settling on.


----------



## bullethead

Those bullet weights and powder amounts fit well with IMR4831 and H4831 types. That is my ballpark guess based off of what I've loaded over the years.


----------



## WishboneW

Mid South finally got in stock the 30 cal and 270 bullets I ordered a couple months ago. I should be reloading again in a couple weeks


----------



## menhadenman

In case anyone wants a major distraction, here are the results from sunrise at the range today with the new 7 RM. Shot 15 different loads, three shot groups. 175 eldx, 175 ablr, 168 vld and two powders (h4831sc and imr4350). Velocity was all over the place but I’m hoping the poor brass was the reason. Pretty sure I need to up the charge but feel good about the third time shooting this rifle.


----------



## SakoL61R

Well, sorta.  In a supervisory role.  Gotta pass skills and keep our traditions alive.


----------



## menhadenman

More 7 RM loads at 430 am. Trying more of the 168 VLDs with IMR 4350 - 61.2, .4, .6, .8 at 2.721” BTO. Shot great last time and 200ish FPS faster than the 175s so would shoot flatter despite ~0.06 lower G1 BC. Can’t find load data for this combo but 180 g VLDs are published with 61.0 g IMR4350 so think I’ll be good. Might hit 3,000 FPS.


----------



## Jester896

I don't think either of them will reach 3000.  Good lookin rounds!


----------



## menhadenman

I had them up to 2,932 with 61.5 gr of IMR4350, got me excited after reading the ELD-X and ABLR in the low 2,700s. You're probably right that another 0.3 gr won't get 70 fps, but I like wishful thinking.

Speaking of, any tips on pushing the limits? I've reloaded not quite 15 years but probably learned 90% of what I know in the past two years.


----------



## menhadenman

More rabbit hole material for reloading, check out the Bison Ballistics website: https://bisonballistics.com/calculators/bullet_comparison

I was noodling on the tradeoff between BC and velocity... not much difference between these two bullets, but the extra speed on the Berger gets me 10" at 500 yds, probably my max hunting shot I'd take at this point (out west). 

Probably splitting hairs but I've got a couple lbs of IMR4350 and H4831sc to find an accuracy and ES winner so why not? Not getting much out of the Accubond LR but I'm going to try another 5 loads with more speed to see what happens.


----------



## Nimrod71

I decided to the Sierra Game Changers a while back so I picked up a coupled of boxes for my 22-250.  I know, yes, this is the one I am all the time talking about having problems with.  But it is the one I shoot shoot the most.  Its a challenge to work on.  Anyway, I got the 65 grain and it is different than their other 54 gr. bullet.  I had to reset the seating depth die.  I will be trying them out today.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> Anyway, I got the 65 grain and it is different than their other 54 gr. bullet.  I had to reset the seating depth die.  I will be trying them out today.



you may be going the wrong way.  what is your twist rate?  I am working on this with a buddy of mine.  Most of them are 1:14.  The one I am building will be 1:12 with the hopes of shooting 60gr well.


----------



## rosewood

I think my Savage 10 .22-250 is a 1:12 and it really likes the 52 grain Amax.  Never tried anything much heavier.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

My buddy's 700 will barely shoot 52gr MatchKings and my Winchester Featherweight will barely shoot the 53gr FB one.  Both are 1:14. I have a very large selection of .22 boolits.  We found a box of 45gr Varmiters we are about to try last time I was at Sports Center


----------



## rosewood

My savage shoots 45 grain well also.

The factory 100 round box of 45 grain Winchesters you used to get at Wally World would shoot around 1/2 MOA in my gun.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

My 22-250 does have the 14 twist and it does shoot lighter bullets better, I am just one of those odd people who just try doing things the hard way.  I have gotten 60 gr. Hornady's to shoot with acceptable groups but like you have said the twist is not right for heavy bullets.  To be honest I just like shooting my 22-250 and you know once you find the load that puts all bullets in the same whole what else is there to do with that rifle.  Most times I sale or trade the rifle for something else and start all over again.  I really only want to work up hunting accuracy with this rifle, my target 22-250 is a 700 with heavy barrle and 12 twist.


----------



## Jester896

@Nimrod71 if you run across any more of those 60ish gr Sierras...help a guy out


----------



## chuckdog

*The stubby rounded 70 grain Speer has shot great in 1/12" .223.*

*They're not the easiest to find, but worth seeking out if you have the application. *


----------



## bullgator

I loaded up some .44 Special for the upcoming Yellowstone vacation. Montana 240 grain hard cast over 7.2 grains of Unique. Out of my 4.25” model 69 I’m getting 950 fps. Those will be my bear country loads.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> I loaded up some .44 Special for the upcoming Yellowstone vacation. Montana 240 grain hard cast over 7.2 grains of Unique. Out of my 4.25” model 69 I’m getting 950 fps. Those will be my bear country loads.


Sleepy time medicine there! One of my two up close encounters with grizzly were there. I spent a summer there selling fishing gear in the 90s, lemme know if I can offer any outdated tips.


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> Sleepy time medicine there! One of my two up close encounters with grizzly were there. I spent a summer there selling fishing gear in the 90s, lemme know if I can offer any outdated tips.


No particular plans for fishing or long hikes but just want to be ready in case we do. I think a UTV rental and trail excursion are the only real off road stuff planned right now.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> No particular plans for fishing or long hikes but just want to be ready in case we do. I think a UTV rental and trail excursion are the only real off road stuff planned right now.


I was pretty partial to the NE corner of the park... Hayden Valley (south of Canyon) and from Canyon to Tower is a pretty special stretch. Check out Beartooth HWY, too if you can. Old Faithful and Mammoth are kind of necessary to check the box, but pretty neat. So far as critters go, I've had better luck in the NE part. Heading down to WY/Jackson is neat, too. More yuppies but the scenery makes it worthwhile. Tons of elk down there.


----------



## GregoryB.

Loaded a ladder for my 7mm-08. 140gr Partitions over  IMR 4895 from 37gr to 40.5gr  in  0.5 gr increments. 41gr was a max load but I ran out of clean brass.


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> I was pretty partial to the NE corner of the park... Hayden Valley (south of Canyon) and from Canyon to Tower is a pretty special stretch. Check out Beartooth HWY, too if you can. Old Faithful and Mammoth are kind of necessary to check the box, but pretty neat. So far as critters go, I've had better luck in the NE part. Heading down to WY/Jackson is neat, too. More yuppies but the scenery makes it worthwhile. Tons of elk down there.


We’re flying into Jackson. From there we go to Cody and the Custer battle ground in Montana . Then off to west Yellowstone and back to Jackson.


----------



## GregoryB.

Were going to Yellowstone in September.  Son just got into P.A. school in Utah so we are going to fly out to visit then go on a sight seeing tour since we will be out that way.


----------



## GregoryB.

I loaded my first successful 45-70 rounds today. Powder was limited with today's market so I looked through several books and ended up with 56gr of H4895 over a 300gr Hornady jacketed hollow point for a starting load. Loading the straight wall cartridge gave me fits (first time). Crushed several cases getting things figured out. After going back through the die instructions pain stakingly slow I got everything set up correctly. Didnt crimp since I am shooting with a H&R Buffalo Classic that's been a safe queen since 2012. Wasn't uncomfortable even with the steel but plate.


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> I loaded my first successful 45-70 rounds today. Powder was limited with today's market so I looked through several books and ended up with 56gr of H4895 over a 300gr Hornady jacketed hollow point for a starting load. Loading the straight wall cartridge gave me fits (first time). Crushed several cases getting things figured out. After going back through the die instructions pain stakingly slow I got everything set up correctly. Didnt crimp since I am shooting with a H&R Buffalo Classic that's been a safe queen since 2012. Wasn't uncomfortable even with the steel but plate.



you kinda have to pay attention too if you are using Hornady cases that were loaded with FTX bullets...the cases are shorter.  Just bell it enough to get the bullet to rest on top.


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester896 said:


> you kinda have to pay attention too if you are using Hornady cases that were loaded with FTX bullets...the cases are shorter.  Just bell it enough to get the bullet to rest on top.



Jester , thanks for the reminder about the short cases for the FTX. Have a full box of those on the shelf. I was working with new Winchester brass. Took me a few cases to figure out the right amount of flare on the mouth. That alignment sleeve will definitely damage the case if its flared too much.


----------



## menhadenman

Man that Co-Ax makes me feel like a dummy after using an old RCII for over a decade. Probably coulda paid for it with RCBS shell holders by now? Some more goodies showed up today, gonna get to the range in the morning before another week on the road.

Saw these targets from Sinclair and bought a couple packs. If you’re shooting MOA it’ll be nice getting 20 groups on one target.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Man that Co-Ax makes me feel like a dummy after using an old RCII for over a decade.



there is an adjustment period for sure...
I keep seeing that the rings aren't available in the big packs anymore that you have to buy them individually....where did you pick up that pack?  I would like a couple of packs


----------



## menhadenman

Brownell’s had the 12 pack for $45!

https://www.brownells.com/reloading...rades/cross-bolt-die-lock-ring-prod57147.aspx


----------



## menhadenman

Tough sledding this morning with the 175 Accubond LR. Had my sweet rounds loaded for testing (ELDX and VLDs) but wanted to give the ABLR another shot. 

Eight groups, 3 to 5 shots each, only 3 under MOA (0.73 to 0.85) all the rest were 1.2 to 2.1... suppose I’ll give up on that bullet for now. If anyone cares 59.3g of H4831sc did the best, 2,722 FPS. 

Ran out of time so never got to shoot the VLDs to help with my emotions ?.


----------



## Dub

SakoL61R said:


> Well, sorta.  In a supervisory role.  Gotta pass skills and keep our traditions alive.View attachment 1078123View attachment 1078128View attachment 1078125View attachment 1078126View attachment 1078127











*OUTSTANDING !!!!!!!!!*


----------



## GAHUNTER60

Six months ago, I dismantled and boxed up my reloading room as we prepared to move from the house we had lived in for the past 33 years.  Our new house is half the size of the old one, but I made sure our realtor knew that whatever he showed us, it had to have a basement with a space for my reloading table and component shelving.  
Fortunately, he heard me and found such a house in Gainesville.

Well, we moved into our new (to us) house last summer, however, for whatever reason, I procrastinated unpacking the 15 boxes labeled "Reloading Room" -- until this week, that is, when I decided to "get-'er Done!"

I started by building shelves over the old dining room table that I've used as a reloading bench since 2001.  I then unpacked my component boxes onto the table and started stocking the shelves in some  semblance of order.  When the components were shelved, I unpacked over 100 boxes of loaded ammo of all shapes and sizes --- some of it rejects, or partial boxes from past experimental loadings; and others back stock ready to go to the range, or the woods, whichever occasion arises.  (The rejects will be broken down for components some day,  The back-stock I shelved until called to duty)

Lastly, I unpacked my reloading equipment, manuals and tools,  laid them out the way and in the most efficient manor on the table, and proceeded to bold everything down.  After just a few hours, I was done! 


Reloading "Bench":


Component Shelving:




Expanded View:




I was so pumped, I sat down and prepped 50, .308 Win. cases I was given at the range last week.  I forgot how tedious cleaning, decapping, sizing, trimming deburring and primer pocket cleaning cases can be!  I was worn out when I finished.

Today, I primed all 50 cases, and charged 20 of them with 45 grains of Varget.  I then seated 20 Speer, 165-grain SPBT bullets in the charged cases to the book OAL of 2.800".  (These rounds are for a buddy of mine who has not been able to score any ammo for next deer season).  Tomorrow, I'll load the same bullet in 10 cases with a yet to-be-determined-less-than-max starting load of H 4895.  

Next week, we'll take these, and some other .308 loads I've got on the shelf, and see what shoots best.  Since he's not in any way, shape, or form a" shooter", all we need to group is minute of deer shoulder at 100 yards.  This should not be a problem.

Dang, it feels good to be back in the saddle again!


----------



## menhadenman

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Six months ago, I dismantled and boxed up my reloading room as we prepared to move from the house we had lived in for the past 33 years.  Our new house is half the size of the old one, but I made sure our realtor knew that whatever he showed us, it had to have a basement with a space for my reloading table and component shelving.
> Fortunately, he heard me and found such a house in Gainesville.
> 
> Well, we moved into our new (to us) house last summer, however, for whatever reason, I procrastinated unpacking the 15 boxes labeled "Reloading Room" -- until this week, that is, when I decided to "get-'er Done!"
> 
> I started by building shelves over the old dining room table that I've used as a reloading bench since 2001.  I then unpacked my component boxes onto the table and started stocking the shelves in some  semblance of order.  When the components were shelved, I unpacked over 100 boxes of loaded ammo of all shapes and sizes --- some of it rejects, or partial boxes from past experimental loadings; and others back stock ready to go to the range, or the woods, whichever occasion arises.  (The rejects will be broken down for components some day,  The back-stock I shelved until called to duty)
> 
> Lastly, I unpacked my reloading equipment, manuals and tools,  laid them out the way and in the most efficient manor on the table, and proceeded to bold everything down.  After just a few hours, I was done!
> 
> 
> Reloading "Bench":
> View attachment 1080091
> 
> Component Shelving:
> 
> View attachment 1080092
> 
> 
> Expanded View:
> 
> View attachment 1080093
> 
> 
> I was so pumped, I sat down and prepped 50, .308 Win. cases I was given at the range last week.  I forgot how tedious cleaning, decapping, sizing, trimming deburring and primer pocket cleaning cases can be!  I was worn out when I finished.
> 
> Today, I primed all 50 cases, and charged 20 of them with 45 grains of Varget.  I then seated 20 Speer, 165-grain SPBT bullets in the charged cases to the book OAL of 2.800".  (These rounds are for a buddy of mine who has not been able to score any ammo for next deer season).  Tomorrow, I'll load the same bullet in 10 cases with a yet to-be-determined-less-than-max starting load of H 4895.
> 
> Next week, we'll take these, and some other .308 loads I've got on the shelf, and see what shoots best.  Since he's not in any way, shape, or form a" shooter", all we need to group is minute of deer shoulder at 100 yards.  This should not be a problem.
> 
> Dang, it feels good to be back in the saddle again!



Looks like a fine basement!


----------



## Dub

GAHUNTER60 said:


> Six months ago, I dismantled and boxed up my reloading room as we prepared to move from the house we had lived in for the past 33 years.  Our new house is half the size of the old one, but I made sure our realtor knew that whatever he showed us, it had to have a basement with a space for my reloading table and component shelving.
> Fortunately, he heard me and found such a house in Gainesville.
> 
> Well, we moved into our new (to us) house last summer, however, for whatever reason, I procrastinated unpacking the 15 boxes labeled "Reloading Room" -- until this week, that is, when I decided to "get-'er Done!"
> 
> I started by building shelves over the old dining room table that I've used as a reloading bench since 2001.  I then unpacked my component boxes onto the table and started stocking the shelves in some  semblance of order.  When the components were shelved, I unpacked over 100 boxes of loaded ammo of all shapes and sizes --- some of it rejects, or partial boxes from past experimental loadings; and others back stock ready to go to the range, or the woods, whichever occasion arises.  (The rejects will be broken down for components some day,  The back-stock I shelved until called to duty)
> 
> Lastly, I unpacked my reloading equipment, manuals and tools,  laid them out the way and in the most efficient manor on the table, and proceeded to bold everything down.  After just a few hours, I was done!
> 
> 
> Reloading "Bench":
> View attachment 1080091
> 
> Component Shelving:
> 
> View attachment 1080092
> 
> 
> Expanded View:
> 
> View attachment 1080093
> 
> 
> I was so pumped, I sat down and prepped 50, .308 Win. cases I was given at the range last week.  I forgot how tedious cleaning, decapping, sizing, trimming deburring and primer pocket cleaning cases can be!  I was worn out when I finished.
> 
> Today, I primed all 50 cases, and charged 20 of them with 45 grains of Varget.  I then seated 20 Speer, 165-grain SPBT bullets in the charged cases to the book OAL of 2.800".  (These rounds are for a buddy of mine who has not been able to score any ammo for next deer season).  Tomorrow, I'll load the same bullet in 10 cases with a yet to-be-determined-less-than-max starting load of H 4895.
> 
> Next week, we'll take these, and some other .308 loads I've got on the shelf, and see what shoots best.  Since he's not in any way, shape, or form a" shooter", all we need to group is minute of deer shoulder at 100 yards.  This should not be a problem.
> 
> Dang, it feels good to be back in the saddle again!





Well done sir !!!!

I bet that did feel good to have wrapped up your setup in the new hacienda.


----------



## chuckdog

*I helped load some 125gr Nosler Ballistic Tip in 30-30 Win Saturday. They are being used from a box type magazine that does still hinder overall length, but are safe for use in.*

*Took me back to the days of loading the thinner skinned pointed rounds in 7X30 Waters & 30-30 Contender pistol/carbines. That was a long time ago!*


----------



## GAHUNTER60

chuckdog said:


> *I helped load some 125gr Nosler Ballistic Tip in 30-30 Win Saturday. They are being used from a box type magazine that does still hinder overall length, but are safe for use in.*
> 
> *Took me back to the days of loading the thinner skinned pointed rounds in 7X30 Waters & 30-30 Contender pistol/carbines. That was a long time ago!*



Nosler Ballistic Tips in a .30-30 case?  That does _*NOT *_compute!!!  (Even though my personal opinion is the lower velocity of a .30-30 might actually force the BT bullet to hold together and not explode, like they do in high velocity calibers.)  

Come to think of it, this might be the perfect round for a bolt action or single shot .30-30!( Do not try this in a tubular magazine, however!)


----------



## GregoryB.

I have a box of Nosler Balistic Tips that I plan to try in my 30-30 Contender barrel.


----------



## menhadenman

Snuck out with my 7 year old to try out the 120 ELDMs (31.0 CFE 223) in his Grendel, suppressed with a LMX. Also shot some of the 105 CBBs over Benchmark, POI hardly changed. Hope to get him on a moving target soon.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Snuck out with my 7 year old to try out the 120 ELDMs (31.0 CFE 223) in his Grendel, suppressed with a LMX. Also shot some of the 105 CBBs over Benchmark, POI hardly changed. Hope to get him on a moving target soon.
> 
> View attachment 1080214





Much respect !!!!


Hope he connects cleanly when the moment comes. 

You have him started out really well.   Gun fits, cartridge fits, quieted down will certainly help engrain good form. 

Great times right there.


----------



## Jester896

I uncovered some 1X Grendel brass this afternoon.

Been hard at it most of the day...not sure I can say I reloaded anything though.

Finished sorting that 5gal bucket of .45ACP...didn't get enough SP to cover the bottom of a coffee can. Got 3/4 of a bucket sized and a whole one to size

Finished sizing the last 1/2 bucket of 9mm and over the past week or so I have run a whole bucket through the stainless media and it is purdy.  Finish cleaning this last i sized and that will be done.  I ordered 2K 124gr Armscor from Wideners that should get the Dillon up and running for 9s to replenish what disappeared downrange.  Those brass bullets shoot purdy good.

Got about 40 .280 cases sized...even did half of them right...nothing a firing won't fix....then I'll get them in the SS media

Got about 60 .300WSM sized and ready to go in the SS tumbler.

found 450 Busmaster brass..something I may need help with ID..might be Black Powder stuff for 45C...even found a couple of .41s

Couple of other odd things too...might have to trade some of it


Picked up some older Hornady 220gr RN and some 180gr SP in a trade.  They were black from age...this is the partial box of 180s...the 220s look as good after I got them cleaned up.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I uncovered some 1X Grendel brass this afternoon.
> 
> Been hard at it most of the day...not sure I can say I reloaded anything though.
> 
> Finished sorting that 5gal bucket of .45ACP...didn't get enough SP to cover the bottom of a coffee can. Got 3/4 of a bucket sized and a whole one to size
> 
> Finished sizing the last 1/2 bucket of 9mm and over the past week or so I have run a whole bucket through the stainless media and it is purdy.  Finish cleaning this last i sized and that will be done.  I ordered 2K 124gr Armscor from Wideners that should get the Dillon up and running for 9s to replenish what disappeared downrange.  Those brass bullets shoot purdy good.
> 
> Got about 40 .280 cases sized...even did half of them right...nothing a firing won't fix....then I'll get them in the SS media
> 
> Got about 60 .300WSM sized and ready to go in the SS tumbler.
> 
> found 450 Busmaster brass..something I may need help with ID..might be Black Powder stuff for 45C...even found a couple of .41s
> 
> Couple of other odd things too...might have to trade some of it
> 
> 
> Picked up some older Hornady 220gr RN and some 180gr SP in a trade.  They were black from age...this is the partial box of 180s...the 220s look as good after I got them cleaned up.
> 
> View attachment 1080226



Busy day Jester! I picked up 1k 69 gr .224 bullets from Rocky Mountain yesterday... never tried them before but they look good. Not sure I needed them but why not? $147 delivered, slowly it sounds like. They have some Hornady too. 


https://www.rmrbullets.com/shop/bul...low-point-boat-tail-3-gun-hunter-bullets-new/


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Busy day Jester! I picked up 1k 69 gr .224 bullets from Rocky Mountain yesterday... never tried them before but they look good. Not sure I needed them but why not? $147 delivered, slowly it sounds like. They have some Hornady too.


that's a good price on the 55gr FMJ Hornady...last time I picked them up somewhere they were $.14...those are $.11.

I think I have 1K 68gr Hornady and about that much 69gr Prvi. Since the Dillon will have the SP stuff set up I might as well run .223 after the 9s.  I have 2 buckets of brass ready to load.


----------



## frankwright

Yep, Loading some of the 1000 230gr RN bullets I got from Acme!
I have a good many Large Pistol primers so I am going to be shooting my 1911's more at the indoor matches and save my 9mm ammo for the bigger matches but will still use the 1911 or G21 too!


----------



## menhadenman

Graf's just got a bunch of Vihtavuori in today if anyone is desperate for powder. 

Speaking of, has anyone used much of this stuff?

https://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/category/categoryId/3512


----------



## chuckdog

*I've not used a lot of the VV powders, but what experience I have is very positive.*

*Lately I've been using N340 for a few handgun calibers. Even using with less than top speed loads I don't think I've used a powder that burned more completely. Virtually no residue left in or outside the firearms.*

*I think N340 a great .45 ACP powder. (What I've Loaded Most)*

*I also have N150 on hand. It meters great and like the 340 seems to be very clean. Accuracy is very good, but I haven't chronographed anything using it yet.*

*So far 30-06 and 7X57 are my two test platforms with N150. It's comparable in burn rate to H414/W760.*

*I will say that U.S. marketers Numbering and Naming are confusing enough. VV are worse! *


----------



## menhadenman

chuckdog said:


> *I've not used a lot of the VV powders, but what experience I have is very positive.*
> 
> *Lately I've been using N340 for a few handgun calibers. Even using with less than top speed loads I don't think I've used a powder that burned more completely. Virtually no residue left in or outside the firearms.*
> 
> *I think N340 a great .45 ACP powder. (What I've Loaded Most)*
> 
> *I also have N150 on hand. It meters great and like the 340 seems to be very clean. Accuracy is very good, but I haven't chronographed anything using it yet.*
> 
> *So far 30-06 and 7X57 are my two test platforms with N150. It's comparable in burn rate to H414/W760.*
> 
> *I will say that U.S. marketers Numbering and Naming are confusing enough. VV are worse! *


Ain’t that the truth... I see it from time to time but don’t know whether I can use it in any of my guns!


----------



## Mauser

Started working on a load for my old 7x57 mauser,just got it back in action. Had to fit a new bolt to it,the old one cracked the bolt face. Got lucky on headspace it was still good. Loading up some 120 gr ppu hp pushed by shooters world precision. Wanted a good start for when I find some 120gr nosler ballistic tip. Started at 42gr and went to 45 they were around 2980+2990. Shot really sweet hardly any recoil. Hadnt shot it for a group yet


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Graf's just got a bunch of Vihtavuori in today if anyone is desperate for powder.
> 
> Speaking of, has anyone used much of this stuff?
> 
> https://www.grafs.com/retail/catalog/category/categoryId/3512




Thanks for the Grafs tip.





https://www.vihtavuori.com/wp-content/uploads/2021/02/Vihtavuori_Reloading_Guide_2021_USA_www.pdf





Last year I picked up several pounds of VV N105 for use in .38 Super.     Something about a 124gr hollow point moving at 1,500 fps makes me grin.


If it doesn't pan out as hoped....then the stuff will likely be great for nice clean target loads in my 10mm's & .44mags.


----------



## menhadenman

Terrible price but small pistol primers available here. 

https://www.sportsmansoutdoorsupers...k/cci-ammunition-small-pistol-primers-1000box


----------



## Jester896

350 Legend was those odd cases I uncovered...got the magnifying visor on them


----------



## GregoryB.

...got the magnifying visor on them[/QUOTE]

I need one of those visors. Those head stamps get harder to read every  year


----------



## Jester896

Look what Brown brought me today


----------



## bullgator

I’m in the process of loading some 7mm08 with 120 Barnes ttsx.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> I’m in the process of loading some 7mm08 with 120 Barnes ttsx.


Those gotta be fast? How quick are you getting them moving?


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> Those gotta be fast? How quick are you getting them moving?


Still working them up. I’m at 47.3 CFE223 which is about a full grain under Barnes data max. Out of my 20” LVSF, I’m gonna guess maybe 2875-2900. I’ll try to remember my Magnettospeed when I head to the range.


----------



## Rich M

Got an order of 200 165 gr FTX bullets .355 on the way.  Almost $100!  Gaah.  Anyway, they'll go really nice in some new brass.


----------



## menhadenman

Natchez has some powder in stock, a few good ones.


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> Those gotta be fast? How quick are you getting them moving?


Just wanted to get back to you......and tell you how wrong I was. I chrono’d them today and got an average velocity of..........3120! Now remember, this is a full grain + below Barnes listed max charge. This was also out of a 20” barrel. I believe I’m going to back them down to just over 3000 and see what accuracy looks like there.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> Just wanted to get back to you......and tell you how wrong I was. I chrono’d them today and got an average velocity of..........3120! Now remember, this is a full grain + below Barnes listed max charge. This was also out of a 20” barrel. I believe I’m going to back them down to just over 3000 and see what accuracy looks like there.


That’s pretty quick! Flat shooting is great but I don’t know how those bullets perform at high speed? My buddy says they thump but he’s shooting a heavier bullet and slower velocity.


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> That’s pretty quick! Flat shooting is great but I don’t know how those bullets perform at high speed? My buddy says they thump but he’s shooting a heavier bullet and slower velocity.


Yep, I don’t really need this gun to be more than a 50-200 yd. hunting rifle. I would’ve been fine with anything 2800 plus.


----------



## Mattval

Anyone seen any primers lately?


----------



## menhadenman

Mattval said:


> Anyone seen any primers lately?



Alexander’s (Blairsville)gets some here and there, seen glimpses of them at Midsouth and Powder Valley over past two weeks. 

Just picked up 1k .224s from RMR plus some of the fancy Lapua brass in 6.5G and some more bullets for my ‘06 at Blue Collar Reloading. Ordered from them a few times this spring after hearing about them, been great so far.


----------



## BriarPatch99

bullgator said:


> Yep, I don’t really need this gun to be more than a 50-200 yd. hunting rifle. I would’ve been fine with anything 2800 plus.



You want to roll those 120 grain Barnes as fast as you can move them ....no thing as too much velocity as long as they shoot accurate ...


----------



## bullgator

BriarPatch99 said:


> You want to roll those 120 grain Barnes as fast as you can move them ....no thing as too much velocity as long as they shoot accurate ...


I’ve had three shot groups at .381” with 47.2 in the past. Today was 47.3 and just over 1”. I was thinking of dropping back to 47.0 and see what happens with accuracy.


----------



## menhadenman

Cast and blast this weekend with the boys. Already cleaned up the brass. Even crawled in the grass to make sure I got the Lapua! Found a sweet load for my PSA Wylde. Boys had a ball with the Grendel too.


----------



## Adam5

I didn’t load anything today, but I did size, bell, and prime 200 pieces of .45acp brass.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Cast and blast this weekend with the boys. Already cleaned up the brass. Even crawled in the grass to make sure I got the Lapua! Found a sweet load for my PSA Wylde. Boys had a ball with the Grendel too. View attachment 1081193




  Great weekend fun....and getting it ready for next weekend,  it appears. 








I believe I have cussed more over that very same de-capper than any other gear I've started using. 

My intended use for it was to de-cap cases while catching up on news after getting home from work.....relaxing and knocking out the primers & getting them ready to run through the dry tumbler. 

Jams & alignment issues...regardless of the flimsy bushing used.


I believe I actually tossed it in the trash.  



Hopefully your's is working better for you....mine may have been one of the early released models.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Even crawled in the grass to make sure I got the Lapua! Found a sweet load for my PSA Wylde.



catch bags are cheap


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> catch bags are cheap


I've got one is the worst part... had a buddy there that doesn't reload (and is in the military), not nearly as fond of brass. He did offer to grab a mess after training so I'll have to keep up with him on that.  

Dub, that deprimer works well for me... don't use it a ton but works for that sort of situation you mentioned. I could see having trouble with it if alignment was off though. I like using it for the 5.56 rounds since those are the only ones I mess with the primer pockets on.


----------



## menhadenman

Hey Jester, you won't believe it... finally snuck out this morning to give those 168 VLDs a spin out of my 7 RM with a little more powder. Couldn't believe that two of the rounds (61.6 and 61.8 g of IMR4350) averaged over 3,000 fps. Now the conundrum of two sweet groups with an oddball in the middle. I'm going to finally break the seal on that fancy Peterson Brass and try a little more in this neighborhood. The middle group had the best consistency (SD 8 FPS) but hard to say if I'm goofing it up or not. This is the PPU brass and BR2s.


----------



## menhadenman

And here's the entire story (bad groups also good to see). I just couldn't get the 175 ELD-X to shoot like last time... not necessarily awful but dang sure not as sexy as a 168 VLD moving 300 fps faster with tight groups. I had two 4 shot groups since I felt like that would be a sweet spot... looks like I was wrong on that one.


----------



## rosewood

Now the question will be, on the next trip to the range, will that 61.8 repeat itself or will it look more like the 61.2?  I can't tell you how many times I thought I found the load only to find out on the next range trip, it didn't do as well.  Extremely frustrating.

Good luck and good shootin'!

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I might try the one with the best SD and change the seating depth next...dunno.
I may have the same thing with my .260 hunting rifle.  They were going in the same hole or there about... but all that time I had been single feeding.  I will have to open it up with a different mag box or something.  Going to try the seating depth change first and pushed the remaining ones back .050.  I have no idea where they are in relation to the lands and have the equipment to check it....I hear you really only need 1 boolit anyway


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Now the question will be, on the next trip to the range, will that 61.8 repeat itself or will it look more like the 61.2?  I can't tell you how many times I thought I found the load only to find out on the next range trip, it didn't do as well.  Extremely frustrating.
> 
> Good luck and good shootin'!
> 
> Rosewood



Now ain't that the truth... had a little bit of this on this trip with the ELDX... that 4831sc did well - a little slow but solid groups - but not so much this time. I've had some great groups from the VLDs in that neighborhood so I think the next trip will be 5 shot groups right in that 61.4 to 61.8 neighborhood. Might even push to 62.0 though I'm a little skeered on hot loads with magnums.



Jester896 said:


> I might try the one with the best SD and change the seating depth next...dunno.
> I may have the same thing with my .260 hunting rifle.  They were going in the same hole or there about... but all that time I had been single feeding.  I will have to open it up with a different mag box or something.  Going to try the seating depth change first and pushed the remaining ones back .050.  I have no idea where they are in relation to the lands and have the equipment to check it....



Yeah, I don't want to wrap up the fun too soon... chasing your tail is part the enjoyment. I think you're right though, I'm going to use some nicer brass and explore that charge arena with 5 shot groups. Then I'll mess with seating depth a little to see what happens there.



Jester896 said:


> I hear you really only need 1 boolit anyway



You should hunt with my group... we prefer to give them a warning shot since we're true sportsmen. We call it the Salute.


----------



## Jester896

how close is the case capacity?  I like the last group where the vertical clears up some.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> You should hunt with my group... we prefer to give them a warning shot since we're true sportsmen. We call it the Salute.



I bet they blame the deer running off on the bullet failing instead of the aimer failing don't they?


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> how close is the case capacity?  I like the last group where the vertical clears up some.


I was thinking that also, changing brass after zooming in on an accuracy node may put him back to starting over.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> I was thinking that also, changing brass after zooming in on an accuracy node may put him back to starting over.
> 
> Rosewood



You two will have to educate me a little on that... how do you measure that and what do I do with the results? 

Berger doesn't have IMR4350 in their online load data... and Hodgdon online only has their 180 VLDs, with max load at 61.0 g (2,837 fps). I figured 61.8 gr would be plenty safe for the 168s. The brass looked pretty good near as I can tell, picture from the three hottest rounds here.

I might give it another shot with 5 each at 61.4, 61.6, 61.8, and 62.0? I think you're right Jester, clearing up that vertical would be nice. The middle group had the lowest SD so giving that another whirl would be worthwhile. 

If anyone cares, shooting that 7 RM with the brake is a breeze. I have an older 7 RM (Model 70) that ain't too bad, but you know it after 20 rounds. I can send 50 rounds downrange on this one without knowing it. Not nearly as loud as the internet says it should be, too.


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> I was thinking that also, changing brass after zooming in on an accuracy node may put him back to starting over.
> 
> Rosewood



Good point on the brass, too... problem is I started down this rabbit hole with a mixed bunch of Remington, Winchester, and Hornady brass, and a 50 rd bag of PPU so went that route. Any tips would be appreciated. 

Also struggle with the Magnetospeed... some guys look for accuracy node then chrono, others chrono first for ES then chase accuracy. I might have a leg on each side of the fence with this approach.


----------



## rosewood

you can just fill up the case with water then weigh it on your powder scale and compare.  Should probably have it prepped for loading to make sure it is in the condition of a loaded round.  Still not a perfect science, but I feel better about developing with a given brand of brand of brass and sticking with it.  If the volume changes, then the pressures changes then accuracy changes.  May or not be enough to notice though.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

edges are still round like an unfired primer..can't tell from this pic if it is sucking in a little around the firing pin strike..I would try .2 up from where you stopped.

Normally the best SD is what you want...but it doesn't always mean the most accurate will have the least SD...my .25-06 is like that.


----------



## Dub

@menhadenman I have been known to give the deer a "salute" more than once over the years.   Still get buck fever sometimes.....and I'm not ashamed to admit it. 




I've never used a Magnetospeed....so please forgive my ignorance.   Is that the one that straps to the barrel ?   If so...have you ever seen a shift in point of impact upon removing it.   

Never used one.  For now I'll be rolling oldschool and shooting through my chrono's sunshade window......until the day comes when I inadvertently shoot it.....then I believe I'm going to invest in a Labradar.


----------



## Jester896

wait...you shot those groups with a magnetospeed attached?


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> wait...you shot those groups with a magnetospeed attached?


I did... my point earlier about looking at groups and velocity at the same time being on both sides of the fence. Some guys say shoot for velocity node, others say accuracy node... maybe I’m doing it wrong by trying both? I have every shot recorded though and have powder to burn so don’t mind learning.


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> Hey Jester, you won't believe it... finally snuck out this morning to give those 168 VLDs a spin out of my 7 RM with a little more powder. Couldn't believe that two of the rounds (61.6 and 61.8 g of IMR4350) averaged over 3,000 fps. Now the conundrum of two sweet groups with an oddball in the middle. I'm going to finally break the seal on that fancy Peterson Brass and try a little more in this neighborhood. The middle group had the best consistency (SD 8 FPS) but hard to say if I'm goofing it up or not. This is the PPU brass and BR2s.
> 
> View attachment 1081558


My guess is that middle group (.674”) is just fine and normal human inconsistency was at work there. I believe those are all fine hunting groups.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> My guess is that middle group (.674”) is just fine and normal human inconsistency was at work there. I believe those are all fine hunting groups.



 so you don't like the .328 group
but..but..but he isn't going to hunt with the magnetospeed on

I would bet that if he loaded the same 3 charges in the same brass he would get a different result...good or bad


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> so you don't like the .328 group
> but..but..but he isn't going to hunt with the magnetospeed on
> 
> I would bet that if he loaded the same 3 charges in the same brass he would get a different result...good or bad


I totally agree. I’m fine with all three groups, and the middle group has the SD edge. He has obviously hit a sweet spot and just needs to try and duplicate his results as close as possible.


----------



## rosewood

Now my concern is, if you remove the magnetospeed, will it affect the accuracy node?  That extra weight on the barrel can and most likely will affect the barrel harmonics.

I would go back to the range without it attached and try those loads again.

I do tend to chronograph when working up loads to save on ammo and try not to let the velocity affect my selection for best load.  I do tend to lean toward the lowest SD though.

Rosewood


----------



## Adam5

I spent sometime using a friend’s Rockchucker yesterday afternoon. 

100 Berry’s 147gr plated 9mm over 4.0gr of CFE-P
100 Hornady XTP 230gr JHP .45acp over 6.8gr of CFE-P
150 Speer 200gr lswc .45acp over 7.9gr of CFE-P


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Now my concern is, if you remove the magnetospeed, will it affect the accuracy node?  That extra weight on the barrel can and most likely will affect the barrel harmonics.
> 
> I would go back to the range without it attached and try those loads again.
> 
> I do tend to chronograph when working up loads to save on ammo and try not to let the velocity affect my selection for best load.  I do tend to lean toward the lowest SD though.
> 
> Rosewood


On a sporter weight barrel that’s a legitimate concern.


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Now my concern is, if you remove the magnetospeed, will it affect the accuracy node?  That extra weight on the barrel can and most likely will affect the barrel harmonics.
> 
> I would go back to the range without it attached and try those loads again.
> 
> I do tend to chronograph when working up loads to save on ammo and try not to let the velocity affect my selection for best load.  I do tend to lean toward the lowest SD though.
> 
> Rosewood



I think you all nailed it... aside from getting a couple hundred rounds down the barrel, I'm also learning quite a bit. Been reloading close to 15 years but never paid much attention to loading for accuracy or long range until the past two years. Lots of help on here in that department, also getting my Dillon up and running. 

You see guys that say find the velocity then accuracy, others that say the bayonet is silly and paper tells the truth. I've also heard that the barrel will speed up and after my first 100+ rounds and that's happening a little. It might turn out that I'm wasting time a little to this point, but I can think of worse ways to spend time  If nothing else, I'm pretty sure those VLDs and IMR43450 in the 61+ grains is a fine spot to continue chasing.


----------



## rosewood

Better be careful.  I find myself spending more time chasing accuracy in various guns than actually enjoying just shooting.  Sometimes I have to make myself go to the range just to shoot steel or plink.  It can be real frustrating when you have that one gun you can't find the load for.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

that is one big advantage to using a radar or regular Chrono...there is no harmonics disruption.  I would try the last 2 again without it...looks like money.  I would expect to see a shift in POI but nothing else.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> that is one big advantage to using a radar or regular Chrono...there is no harmonics disruption.  I would try the last 2 again without it...looks like money.  I would expect to see a shift in POI but nothing else.


No doubt.

The Chrono is fine if you have a range with little activity (thank goodness that is my situation).  If you shoot where there are a lot of folks, then the magnetospeed or labradar is much easier to work with since you don't have to put them in front of the firing line.  However, the magnteospeed affects barrel harmonics and the labradar cost an arm.  All about tradeoffs...

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

yep ...yes I did...21 .280s to fire tomorrow...got a rifle borrowed to reform the shoulders


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> I think you all nailed it... aside from getting a couple hundred rounds down the barrel, I'm also learning quite a bit. Been reloading close to 15 years but never paid much attention to loading for accuracy or long range until the past two years. Lots of help on here in that department, also getting my Dillon up and running.
> 
> You see guys that say find the velocity then accuracy, others that say the bayonet is silly and paper tells the truth. I've also heard that the barrel will speed up and after my first 100+ rounds and that's happening a little. It might turn out that I'm wasting time a little to this point, but I can think of worse ways to spend time  If nothing else, I'm pretty sure those VLDs and IMR43450 in the 61+ grains is a fine spot to continue chasing.




How's yer shoulder holding up ???  


I'm joking, of course, but much respect for busting off a pile of 7mmMag loads.   

Super cartridge...one of my favorites a while back.  You are getting into....and good, too. I'm enjoying watching you move through the process.   Fun stuff.

I wish I could remember my best loads from when I loaded several years ago....I did settle in with Nosler BT 150gr.....can't remember if RL17 or RL19 was where I stopped.

7mmRemMag....such a wide ranging high performer.  Can easily go heavy & fast or light & faster. 





rosewood said:


> Better be careful.  I find myself spending more time chasing accuracy in various guns than actually enjoying just shooting.  Sometimes I have to make myself go to the range just to shoot steel or plink.  It can be real frustrating when you have that one gun you can't find the load for.
> 
> Rosewood



You nailed it.     

I had a Winchester M70 Coyote .300WSM that I simply gave up on.   I'd been spoiled by some fairly easy workups in the other stuff I was shooting...mostly .270Win, .308Win and some grossly overbore magnums.....but for whatever reason I lost my patience on that gun and stuck with the factory ammo.       Killed my best buck with that rifle.....but never stuck with it like I should have.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> yep ...yes I did...21 .280s to fire tomorrow...got a rifle borrowed to reform the shoulders




Factory loads that you're converting to AI ? 


Or some that are loaded with the intention of fire-forming ?


Always been a fan on the sidelines of the .280AI.


----------



## Jester896

I monkeyed them up...44gr of IMR4350 and a 175gr RN should fix them


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> How's yer shoulder holding up ???
> 
> 
> I'm joking, of course, but much respect for busting off a pile of 7mmMag loads.
> 
> Super cartridge...one of my favorites a while back.  You are getting into....and good, too. I'm enjoying watching you move through the process.   Fun stuff.
> 
> I wish I could remember my best loads from when I loaded several years ago....I did settle in with Nosler BT 150gr.....can't remember if RL17 or RL19 was where I stopped.
> 
> 7mmRemMag....such a wide ranging high performer.  Can easily go heavy & fast or light & faster.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> You nailed it.
> 
> I had a Winchester M70 Coyote .300WSM that I simply gave up on.   I'd been spoiled by some fairly easy workups in the other stuff I was shooting...mostly .270Win, .308Win and some grossly overbore magnums.....but for whatever reason I lost my patience on that gun and stuck with the factory ammo.       Killed my best buck with that rifle.....but never stuck with it like I should have.



You’d be surprised - my old Mod 70 in 7 RM used to wear me out after a box of Core Lokt... this one has the 26” bbl, 1:8 twist, and muzzle brake. I swear it’s a pleasure to shoot. I’ve got maybe 25 long guns. Lost em all in a terrible boating accident of course ?. But that X bolt is a sweet shooter!


----------



## menhadenman

Hey @Jester896 i was checking my notes and dang sure that barrel sped up nearly 100 FPS after about 90 rounds. Never paid enough attention but the rumors are true. The things you learn while trying to pay attention?


----------



## Jester896

kinda sorta did

I went up to my buddies to return the .280 dies I borrowed and was asked to stop at other buddies on the way up.  I figured to pick up a couple buckets of brass.  Nope it was a Dillon 9mm sizing die.  Watched him install that in the first position.

He said...see that bucket right there.  Yep.  I bought brass from somewhere and it was supposed to be roll sized...but it ain't.  I loaded all of those before I caught it.  

You have your 9 was the next question.  If I am here it is here I told him.  Now...let me see it.  I pulled it out with the holster and handed it to him.  In the blink of an eye my pistol was unloaded and apart.  He handed me the barrel and asked if I would mind plunk testing that 1/2 bucket...I'm just thankful it was one of those 2 1/2 gallon ones.

I did fix the shoulders on the .280...get 1K+ round more 9mm cleaned and ready to top of the bucket...will start on the other one tomorrow.  Even hung a new light fixture and did a little work in the garden.


----------



## menhadenman

I was up around 4 and messed around with some of the elusive 77 TMKs after reading too much propaganda. Also some more 75 BTHP and the new 69 RMR BTHP. Gonna get back to the 7 RM soon but shot the PSA 1/7 Wylde last weekend with my boy and found some solid loads. Speaking of RMR they have a good deal -

https://www.rmrbullets.com/shop/bul...hornady-lead-core-full-metal-jacket-no-steel/


----------



## menhadenman

Snuck out at sunrise to try the 223 loads... rough time with the 69 gr RMRs, all over the place on every charge. The 77 TMKs were solid. The Hornady 75 BTHP did the best with 24.9 CFE/2.260 OAL. Here’s a neat comparison - same charge, bullet, OAL, one with Lapua brass and BR4s the other with Lake City/#41s.


----------



## Jester896

LC just might have heavier walls than the Lapua..that whole case capacity thing again.  .5 MOA isn't bad...


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> LC just might have heavier walls than the Lapua..that whole case capacity thing again.  .5 MOA isn't bad...


By far the best I’ve got that gun to shoot. I’ve got a white oak armament barrel that I’ve been thinking of tossing on there to see what happens.


----------



## Dub

Amazing the difference in results made by nothing other than the brass @menhadenman 

Also....,you got a lot done this morning......I'd not even flipped on the coffee pot and you are out busting off rounds.   


Good stuff, right there.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Amazing the difference in results made by nothing other than the brass @menhadenman
> 
> Also....,you got a lot done this morning......I'd not even flipped on the coffee pot and you are out busting off rounds.
> 
> 
> Good stuff, right there.


Thanks @Dub , gonna try the brass thing again with the 7 RM. Jester and Rosewood gave me some good ideas.


----------



## Jester896

if it was good ideas you need to keep me out of it...those came from @rosewood


----------



## Dub




----------



## chuckdog

*I don't recall using LC brass for anything other than high volume stuff in 5.56. I tend to lean Winchester brass and primers for target loads.*

*I can tell you that I've yet to find any load combination I've been impressed with using a large batch of unfired primed LC 7.62/.308 brass I purchased from Widener's several years back.

In the short time I've been loading 6.5 CM I've also found the case capacity to be much lower with Federal brass. With me, Federal has a history of thick case walls in my .308 and 30-06 applications. With the 6.5 I have it's even more evident. Equally prepped same outer dimensions the Federal brass I have is weighing in near 20grs heavier than other brands. Mid 150's compared with 170's of Federal.*

*Staying well under max, I have compressed loads with primers losing a bit of their round radius with Federals. Duplicate loads in Lapua, Hornady, and Winchester brass don't exhibit these characteristics. That said, I have no problem with a compressed load. The Federal brass have turned in impressive groups!*

*Brass can make a huge difference.   *


----------



## Darkhorse

menhadenman said:


> Hey @Jester896 i was checking my notes and dang sure that barrel sped up nearly 100 FPS after about 90 rounds. Never paid enough attention but the rumors are true. The things you learn while trying to pay attention?


I agree completely. When I was testing loads for accuracy with my brand new .300 Win. Mag. at nearly 100 rounds on the dot the rifle suddenly settled down and the accuracy improved noticably.
I use bullet seating depth as an important part of working up a good load. I think of it as searching for a node. There isn't one node but a number of them at intervals up and down the barrel. Sometimes magazine length forces you to seat a bullet deeper but you can still find a node that gives good accuracy.
Here are two examples of my process for finding a node. Notice as the seating depth changes the size and location of the groups change also. When doing this I never use OAL, I only use the distance from where the ogive contacts the rifling. I find this distance and write it down and keep a record of the seating depth and results.
All this is just a part of my process as case prep and loading is also very important.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> if it was good ideas you need to keep me out of it...those came from @rosewood


Your handle is an appropriate name..


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> I agree completely. When I was testing loads for accuracy with my brand new .300 Win. Mag. at nearly 100 rounds on the dot the rifle suddenly settled down and the accuracy improved noticably.
> I use bullet seating depth as an important part of working up a good load. I think of it as searching for a node. There isn't one node but a number of them at intervals up and down the barrel. Sometimes magazine length forces you to seat a bullet deeper but you can still find a node that gives good accuracy.
> Here are two examples of my process for finding a node. Notice as the seating depth changes the size and location of the groups change also. When doing this I never use OAL, I only use the distance from where the ogive contacts the rifling. I find this distance and write it down and keep a record of the seating depth and results.
> All this is just a part of my process as case prep and loading is also very important.


Thanks for sharing, great examples. Any reason why you vary seating by 0.010 on the top vs 0.005 on the bottom? Did you settle on a charge first for a velocity node then played with seating depth to settle on an accuracy node?


----------



## Darkhorse

At the beginning I use the greater value to search for possible accuracy seating depths. As the tests go on and I'm trying to zero in on the final seating depth I use smaller increments to fine tune the seating depth. Those two pics were just examples and not in the order they were shot.
Yes, I decided on a few charge weights I wanted to try then loaded 10 of each. Changing the charge weight is another way of finding a node as it changes the harmonics of the barrel, so to get accurate info everything must be exactly the same in a series of groups.
I will tweak both seating depth and charge weight to get my final loadings.


----------



## Dub

Darkhorse said:


> At the beginning I use the greater value to search for possible accuracy seating depths. As the tests go on and I'm trying to zero in on the final seating depth I use smaller increments to fine tune the seating depth. Those two pics were just examples and not in the order they were shot.
> Yes, I decided on a few charge weights I wanted to try then loaded 10 of each. Changing the charge weight is another way of finding a node as it changes the harmonics of the barrel, so to get accurate info everything must be exactly the same in a series of groups.
> I will tweak both seating depth and charge weight to get my final loadings.





As always.....you post some very enjoyable and thought provoking insight. 


I enjoy following along and "listening".


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> As always.....you post some very enjoyable and thought provoking insight.
> 
> 
> I enjoy following along and "listening".


Dark horse builds rocket ships.  I build piper cubs..


----------



## Darkhorse

Some thought provoking insight on nodes, as I see it. But first let me back up a little. I initially decide on charge weights by studying loading manuals, mostly the Nosler data. When I choose a weight and powder or possibly several weights I load a few and go shoot them. Then I run the standard pressure checks to determine if the load is safe in my rifle. At times I will load some virgin brass first measuring the case head with a micrometer, then again after firing, to check for excessive expansion.
I don't use a chrono anymore. Mine walked off one day, got lost, and never found it's way home. Maybe one day I will get another.
I base my theory on nodes from the work I did with the Browning BOSS some years back. There are no velocity nodes. Or accuracy nodes. Only nodes. And what we are trying to do is find that one spot on the node where all our bullets exit at the same spot. That gives us our best chance of a tight group. If even one bullet exits at a different spot then that shot is a flyer.
When a shot is fired the barrel immediately begins to move. It would look like the oscillation of various waves, like a sine wave. The high point of each oscillation is your node.
We are tuning a load to the rifle. By changing seating depth you change when and where the bullet exits on the node. By tweaking this you can bring it to the top of the node. The same goes for changing the powder charge.
With the BOSS you are tuning the rifle to the load but the principle remains the same it is just applied different.
This is how I tune the BOSS. This was a reply to a question a fellow asked me a few years back. If you read it enough it may give a better insight into what I'm trying to accomplish.

I continue to see where shooters have problems tuning the BOSS on their rifles. I've been through this successfully on a few loads so allow me to share with you my method. It will be a fairly long thread.
Browning Abolt II Lefthand Stainless Stalker in .300 Winchester Magnum.
First of all it took 100 rounds down the pipe for my Abolt to settle down and start shooting good consistant groups.
I can shoot 3 shots to same POI. After that the barrel heats up and starts to string the shots to the left so you must allow cooling time.
My rifle scatters the shots until I shoot 5 fouling shots, then it settles down and shoots.
Learning these things about your rifle is vital to understanding what is happening as you continue to tune.
I am a serious, accuracy minded handloader who fully understands tuning the load to the rifle. But I'm also flexible enough to understand with a BOSS I'm tuning the rifle to the load.
All my brass is prepared by neck sizing if possible and FL sizing to where the sized case just fits the chamber.
Primer pockets are uniformed with the proper tool. Then chamfered inside to where all the rough brass is removed and a visible chamfer can be seen through the case neck with a good light. Then lightly chamfered inside primer pocket.
I turn all my case necks to clean up 85% of the neck. No more.
I remove the case neck sizing spindle from my sizing dies and remove the spent primer in a separate operation.
Using a case fired in my rifle my sizing dies are set up to size my cases trued to the chamber of my rifle.
After sizing I use a sizing die with the spindle installed but the lock nut is left loose and the die is left loose also to be able to "Float" to find the exact center of the barrel axis. Then each case is run into this die to size the inside of the case neck.
I use Hornady inline seating dies to seat my bullets.
I then pick the bullet I want to use, the powder, and the charge. Next I will load up 3 and fire them to check for pressure.
If pressure is OK I go ahead and load 20 or so. You can start at any setting you desire such as the factory sweet spot.
I use paper with 3 separate bulls. Shoot the first one 3 shots, measure the group and record all data. Next dial back 1 entire turn to the next number. Shoot 3 and record results. Next dial forward 2 numbers. This gets you 1 number past your starting point. Shoot 3 and record.
If there is no change in accuracy then repeat the process. You should be able to see one of these settings shoot a noticably tighter group. Now go 1/2 turn in each direction and shoot a 3 shot group at each setting. By comparing the targets one of these groups will be tighter than the other. Work with that setting by making small turns in your settings until the rifle satisfies you. Record that setting and all other data for future reference.
Any changes in powder or bullets will require tweaking the setting.
My deer load shoots under 1/4" consistantly.
My elk load shoots .5 to .520" with full length sized cases.

You, the shooter must be able to shoot a 1/2'" group if you expect your rifle to do so. Sorry, but that's the way it is.
Your bench techniques and setup must be rock solid also. Remove all these variables and let your rifle do the rest.


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> Some thought provoking insight on nodes, as I see it. But first let me back up a little. I initially decide on charge weights by studying loading manuals, mostly the Nosler data. When I choose a weight and powder or possibly several weights I load a few and go shoot them. Then I run the standard pressure checks to determine if the load is safe in my rifle. At times I will load some virgin brass first measuring the case head with a micrometer, then again after firing, to check for excessive expansion.
> I don't use a chrono anymore. Mine walked off one day, got lost, and never found it's way home. Maybe one day I will get another.
> I base my theory on nodes from the work I did with the Browning BOSS some years back. There are no velocity nodes. Or accuracy nodes. Only nodes. And what we are trying to do is find that one spot on the node where all our bullets exit at the same spot. That gives us our best chance of a tight group. If even one bullet exits at a different spot then that shot is a flyer.
> When a shot is fired the barrel immediately begins to move. It would look like the oscillation of various waves, like a sine wave. The high point of each oscillation is your node.
> We are tuning a load to the rifle. By changing seating depth you change when and where the bullet exits on the node. By tweaking this you can bring it to the top of the node. The same goes for changing the powder charge.
> With the BOSS you are tuning the rifle to the load but the principle remains the same it is just applied different.
> This is how I tune the BOSS. This was a reply to a question a fellow asked me a few years back. If you read it enough it may give a better insight into what I'm trying to accomplish.
> 
> I continue to see where shooters have problems tuning the BOSS on their rifles. I've been through this successfully on a few loads so allow me to share with you my method. It will be a fairly long thread.
> Browning Abolt II Lefthand Stainless Stalker in .300 Winchester Magnum.
> First of all it took 100 rounds down the pipe for my Abolt to settle down and start shooting good consistant groups.
> I can shoot 3 shots to same POI. After that the barrel heats up and starts to string the shots to the left so you must allow cooling time.
> My rifle scatters the shots until I shoot 5 fouling shots, then it settles down and shoots.
> Learning these things about your rifle is vital to understanding what is happening as you continue to tune.
> I am a serious, accuracy minded handloader who fully understands tuning the load to the rifle. But I'm also flexible enough to understand with a BOSS I'm tuning the rifle to the load.
> All my brass is prepared by neck sizing if possible and FL sizing to where the sized case just fits the chamber.
> Primer pockets are uniformed with the proper tool. Then chamfered inside to where all the rough brass is removed and a visible chamfer can be seen through the case neck with a good light. Then lightly chamfered inside primer pocket.
> I turn all my case necks to clean up 85% of the neck. No more.
> I remove the case neck sizing spindle from my sizing dies and remove the spent primer in a separate operation.
> Using a case fired in my rifle my sizing dies are set up to size my cases trued to the chamber of my rifle.
> After sizing I use a sizing die with the spindle installed but the lock nut is left loose and the die is left loose also to be able to "Float" to find the exact center of the barrel axis. Then each case is run into this die to size the inside of the case neck.
> I use Hornady inline seating dies to seat my bullets.
> I then pick the bullet I want to use, the powder, and the charge. Next I will load up 3 and fire them to check for pressure.
> If pressure is OK I go ahead and load 20 or so. You can start at any setting you desire such as the factory sweet spot.
> I use paper with 3 separate bulls. Shoot the first one 3 shots, measure the group and record all data. Next dial back 1 entire turn to the next number. Shoot 3 and record results. Next dial forward 2 numbers. This gets you 1 number past your starting point. Shoot 3 and record.
> If there is no change in accuracy then repeat the process. You should be able to see one of these settings shoot a noticably tighter group. Now go 1/2 turn in each direction and shoot a 3 shot group at each setting. By comparing the targets one of these groups will be tighter than the other. Work with that setting by making small turns in your settings until the rifle satisfies you. Record that setting and all other data for future reference.
> Any changes in powder or bullets will require tweaking the setting.
> My deer load shoots under 1/4" consistantly.
> My elk load shoots .5 to .520" with full length sized cases.
> 
> You, the shooter must be able to shoot a 1/2'" group if you expect your rifle to do so. Sorry, but that's the way it is.
> Your bench techniques and setup must be rock solid also. Remove all these variables and let your rifle do the rest.


Great read thanks for sharing... I’m pouring coffee now to go reload more 7 RM before work. May be a couple days until I shoot again but sure enjoying chasing that right load with a new rifle.


----------



## frankwright

Working on 100 300 Blackout Hornady 125 FMJ Pinking ammo.
First I ever loaded from 223 brass I picked up at the outdoor range and cut and prepared myself.
50 done, 50 ready for powder and bullet!


----------



## menhadenman

frankwright said:


> Working on 100 300 Blackout Hornady 125 FMJ Pinking ammo.
> First I ever loaded from 223 brass I picked up at the outdoor range and cut and prepared myself.
> 50 done, 50 ready for powder and bullet!


How tricky was that? What powder are you using for the 125s?


----------



## rosewood

frankwright said:


> Working on 100 300 Blackout Hornady 125 FMJ Pinking ammo.
> First I ever loaded from 223 brass I picked up at the outdoor range and cut and prepared myself.
> 50 done, 50 ready for powder and bullet!


I considered prepping myself but the price I found on brass was too cheap for me to spend my time.  However, they were supposedly "rolled sized".  I think they full length sized then rolled sized them.  The necks were way too small.  When I loaded rounds it looked like the bullet was bulging in the neck.  I ended up full length sizing all of the brass again myself.  I contacted the guy and he said I was the first one to complain about it.  He did admit they sized the brass before roll sizing, I suggest roll sizing first then neck sizing, no idea if he took my advise or not.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Midway has a pile of primers in, just got a case of SPM - $79 plus hazmat but oh well.


----------



## GregoryB.

Midway showed out of stock except for 50 cal now.


----------



## menhadenman

GregoryB. said:


> Midway showed out of stock except for 50 cal now.



Well that was quick... they had all kinds of primers - sounds like that lasted all of 10 minutes.


----------



## Dub

@Darkhorse thank you for the load workup rationale.  Much appreciated.   


@menhadenman that's cool that you locked in on some primers.  First score I've seen anyone make from online retailers in several months.   Good stuff there.  Feeling a bit more confidence.

Good call on the roll sizing prior to FL sizing @rosewood    It's a shame that someone selling processed brass would goof up like that.    You did your part in letting him know, at least.   

@frankwright that is cool.   Did you select "cull" donor brass or just grab 100 and go to work ?      



Had some coated 200gr & 158gr lswc waiting for me on the front porch when I got home.   At least only one bag busted inside the box.....nothing lost and no sorting.  Was sorta worried about this one, too.......it shipped soon after the order was placed....moved a couple stops and then hung up for two weeks before finding it's way to me.


----------



## frankwright

menhadenman said:


> How tricky was that? What powder are you using for the 125s?


W296/H110! It was pretty easy.
Run 223 brass through 300 BO sizer die with decapper removed.
Use 2" Harbor Freight Cut Off saw with Squirrel Daddy cutting jig to trim cases.
Chamfer case mouth
Replace decapping pin resize,prime,powder,seat bullet, light crimp
Ready to shoot!


----------



## frankwright

menhadenman said:


> Well that was quick... they had all kinds of primers - sounds like that lasted all of 10 minutes.


They don't even send out "Notify Me" notices as the primers are gone instantly.
I don't know how people get them unless they load everything in their cart and sit on the computer all week waiting to push the buy button!
I can't do that!


----------



## menhadenman

frankwright said:


> They don't even send out "Notify Me" notices as the primers are gone instantly.
> I don't know how people get them unless they load everything in their cart and sit on the computer all week waiting to push the buy button!
> I can't do that!


Yeah I got a heads up and went right to it. Hate the prices but primers are crazy to get. 

I’ve got a couple pounds of W296, will have to try it out with 125s. Have only loaded subs with the BO just for plinking poly coat 210s with a can.


----------



## menhadenman

Santa just came, holiday surprise.


----------



## Dub

Great score @menhadenman      Very encouraging seeing inbound primers. 


Great mail folks today....delivered stuff for the new smokepole: dies, Nosler brass, books, toolhead gear & bullets.


----------



## Jester896

Nice Die set @Dub... is the neck die a bushing sizer?

Might be able to round you up 100 Peterson S/P case if it is still there... if the Nosler don't suit you.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Great score @menhadenman      Very encouraging seeing inbound primers.
> 
> 
> Great mail folks today....delivered stuff for the new smokepole: dies, Nosler brass, books, toolhead gear & bullets.


Oh man that’s a nice delivery! What 6.5 are you shooting?


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> Great score @menhadenman      Very encouraging seeing inbound primers.
> 
> 
> Great mail folks today....delivered stuff for the new smokepole: dies, Nosler brass, books, toolhead gear & bullets.


Very nice. Are you going to use a mandrel neck expander?


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Nice Die set @Dub... is the neck die a bushing sizer?
> 
> Might be able to round you up 100 Peterson S/P case if it is still there... if the Nosler don't suit you.



Yessir....that is of great interest. 





menhadenman said:


> Oh man that’s a nice delivery! What 6.5 are you shooting?




I sorta had a budget in mind that I wanted to go with for my first (and only right now) rig to try my hand at lobbing them out there a far piece beyond anything I've ever played with.


I have an AR-10 in .308 Win that I haven't scoped....toyed with the idea of trying to use it for the task but decided to start this extended range stuff with a bolt gun.


I wanted to buy local....and didn't want to order anything and wait an eon.

Found this one in stock at my favorite LGS and jumped on it.   It's their base model target gun.  The trigger feels wonderful, to me at least.   The stock is very solid feeling and does use an integrated aluminum bedding mini-chassis. 

Length of pull feels good and I can easily shorten it if desired....just remove spacers.

The comb has a good adjustment range and locks down solidly (can also use clips or stack in some spacers on the guid rails to lock it further). 













Mag fed....thus mag restricted, lol.    I will see if steel mags allow more room and can always single-shot it all day long if the need is there.

That round bellow is the Hornady factory load with the 129gr,....same component tips that came in the mail today.  






Glass came in.....found a discontinued, yet unopened, MIL-based NF 5-25x56mm.  Price was significantly discounted and I jumped on it as soon as the email alert came in.













Base & rings should arrive tomorrow......just in time for me to have to go into work all weekend, lol.   

Playtime will have to wait.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Nice Die set @Dub... is the neck die a bushing sizer?
> .



Nope...standard.





bullgator said:


> Very nice. Are you going to use a mandrel neck expander?




Gonna use a 550C to load all my rifle loads for now.  Some will have me using the Dillon Powder Measure....my semiauto .223 & .308 stuff.

I've only got this one 6.5 CM so all the brass will be unique to the one rifle.  Will be neck sizing.

Planning on doing manual powder charges with this one....running the 6.5CM loads sorta in single stage fashion on the 550C.

It'll be a start, anyway.

Work, then life now work keep getting in the way towards getting my bench finished.  

Last couple years were spent working & carrying for my wife.... who passed last month.   She fought hard and left nothing on the table....but cancer had taken too much.

This last month has been sort of a blur in many ways.  Not motivated to much of anything....until finally getting the bug to hit the range a couple times.

Work schedule resumes tomorrow.  Gotta cowboy up and get back at it.   Bills have to be paid.


Hoping to pick back up on the bench building and final setup next week.   Always seems like it's going to be next week.   This time maybe it will be different.  A project like this will keep me busy on my time off.  

Busy is good.


----------



## Darkhorse

Dub, so sorry about your wife. I didn't know...must have missed reading about it. With age comes unlooked for responsibility's that must be attended to. Real men suck it up and do what must be done for loved ones, then get off their knees and go back to living a life for themselves.
In the last decade or so I've had a lot dealings with Cancer in my family, now all i've got left is my brother. Yes, Cancer sucks!
For me personnely, this last year has been the worst one yet. I've been diagnosed with a degenerating joint disease. I have had a knee and hip replacement and last November I fell three times with that leg tucked under me. Some damage was done, don't know how bad yet, but bad. This was the first year since I was 15 that I have'nt deer hunted November. I did manage to go 3 times in late December though. I hope next year will be better.
If you have a clip too short for your cartridge length then do this. Start with a loaded round .010 short of the clip length then do my bullet seating method and go shorter to find the next node. My Browning clip requires all cartridges to be .100" under the established OAL to fit the clip. So I started there and worked back until I found a depth that gave me .250 and under groups consistently.
Always a way.
By the way, the Hornady Interlock was my favorite bullet for decades, taking deer, hogs and 2 bull elk.


----------



## bullgator

Dub, this is the first I’ve been aware of your wife’s passing.......my sincere condolences. I can’t even imagine what a gut punch that has you going through. 
Good to hear your getting some interest and range time back.


----------



## rosewood

Dub,

Sorry to hear about losing your wife.  I knew she was sick, but didn't know you had lost her.  Praying for you and family.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

@Darkhorse @bullgator @rosewood 

Thank you. 

I haven't covered much about our situation, but did so somewhat in this thread:

https://forum.gon.com/threads/got’r’dun-this-morning-mighty-grateful.990095/

It's been something that I had a couple years to get my mind wrapped around....the knowledge that things were going to be reversed...I'd always planned for my passing on first and leaving things in order for she and our son.   Once this cancer came back and metastasized it became more evident that her time would be shorter.

Having the last 2-3 years with this understanding gave us some really special time together.  It gave us time to say things and convey our feelings with each other.  Having that time was a blessing amidst the sickness. 

She was absolutely the bravest and strongest person I've ever known and she demonstrated superhuman strength and will during her last months.  She gave the doctors their opportunity, but she was already prepared and ready for going home to God.  It was clear to my son and I that she fought so hard, not for her benefit, but for ours.   She showed that kid what courage looks like and how to dig in and fight.

I have never witnessed anything so powerful as the I have in her presence.


We dated throughout high school and college and later were married for 27 years. 

My best friend.

I will live out my days in a way that she approves of, be the best father and maybe one day, grandfather, that I can be......however, I am looking forward to moving on and being with her again....whenever that time comes.   No fear.  



She and my son were together at function where she was speaking....as a cancer survivor and health educator.   This was after her first time in the ring with it.










Thank you each.    

Lots of pain.  Lots of prayer.  A good bit of staring at pictures every day.    

One day at a time.


----------



## chuckdog

*I'll not even attempt it.*

*I have no suitable words for you Dub.
*


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Yessir....that is of great interest.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I sorta had a budget in mind that I wanted to go with for my first (and only right now) rig to try my hand at lobbing them out there a far piece beyond anything I've ever played with.
> 
> 
> I have an AR-10 in .308 Win that I haven't scoped....toyed with the idea of trying to use it for the task but decided to start this extended range stuff with a bolt gun.
> 
> 
> I wanted to buy local....and didn't want to order anything and wait an eon.
> 
> Found this one in stock at my favorite LGS and jumped on it.   It's their base model target gun.  The trigger feels wonderful, to me at least.   The stock is very solid feeling and does use an integrated aluminum bedding mini-chassis.
> 
> Length of pull feels good and I can easily shorten it if desired....just remove spacers.
> 
> The comb has a good adjustment range and locks down solidly (can also use clips or stack in some spacers on the guid rails to lock it further).
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Mag fed....thus mag restricted, lol.    I will see if steel mags allow more room and can always single-shot it all day long if the need is there.
> 
> That round bellow is the Hornady factory load with the 129gr,....same component tips that came in the mail today.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Glass came in.....found a discontinued, yet unopened, MIL-based NF 5-25x56mm.  Price was significantly discounted and I jumped on it as soon as the email alert came in.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Base & rings should arrive tomorrow......just in time for me to have to go into work all weekend, lol.
> 
> Playtime will have to wait.



I’ve heard good things about those rifles and that scope looks like a fine fit. Congrats on the purchase!


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> @Darkhorse @bullgator @rosewood
> 
> Thank you.
> 
> I haven't covered much about our situation, but did so somewhat in this thread:
> 
> https://forum.gon.com/threads/got’r’dun-this-morning-mighty-grateful.990095/
> 
> It's been something that I had a couple years to get my mind wrapped around....the knowledge that things were going to be reversed...I'd always planned for my passing on first and leaving things in order for she and our son.   Once this cancer came back and metastasized it became more evident that her time would be shorter.
> 
> Having the last 2-3 years with this understanding gave us some really special time together.  It gave us time to say things and convey our feelings with each other.  Having that time was a blessing amidst the sickness.
> 
> She was absolutely the bravest and strongest person I've ever known and she demonstrated superhuman strength and will during her last months.  She gave the doctors their opportunity, but she was already prepared and ready for going home to God.  It was clear to my son and I that she fought so hard, not for her benefit, but for ours.   She showed that kid what courage looks like and how to dig in and fight.
> 
> I have never witnessed anything so powerful as the I have in her presence.
> 
> 
> We dated throughout high school and college and later were married for 27 years.
> 
> My best friend.
> 
> I will live out my days in a way that she approves of, be the best father and maybe one day, grandfather, that I can be......however, I am looking forward to moving on and being with her again....whenever that time comes.   No fear.
> 
> 
> 
> She and my son were together at function where she was speaking....as a cancer survivor and health educator.   This was after her first time in the ring with it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Thank you each.
> 
> Lots of pain.  Lots of prayer.  A good bit of staring at pictures every day.
> 
> One day at a time.



Sorry to hear Dub, God Bless.


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> I was thinking that also, changing brass after zooming in on an accuracy node may put him back to starting over.
> 
> Rosewood



Never did check case capacity but loaded up identical rounds except for brass (PPU and Peterson)... just checked out of curiosity and the PPU loads weigh 24.7 grains more than the loads with Peterson brass. Don’t know if it matters but the Peterson brass was very consistent in weight (all loads were within 0.5 grains all up). 

Assuming identical external dimensions I’m guessing that’ll mean more capacity and less pressure in the Peterson brass? 

Going to sneak out at sunrise on Sunday or Monday and I suppose the paper will tell the story.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Don’t know if it matters but the Peterson brass was very consistent in weight (all loads were within 0.5 grains all up).



That falls within their guarantee


----------



## Dub

One step closer with today's mail call.

A couple magazines (printed 'uns....not the fun variety), base & rings for my old-guy paper sniper wanna-be bang stick and Dillon parts for my 6.5CM.....or what Dillon labeled the 6.5 Creedmoo.      












It's like a Creedmoor.....but has more cowbell.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> One step closer with today's mail call.
> 
> A couple magazines (printed 'uns....not the fun variety), base & rings for my old-guy paper sniper wanna-be bang stick and Dillon parts for my 6.5CM.....or what Dillon labeled the 6.5 Creedmoo.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> It's like a Creedmoor.....but has more cowbell.



Oh man you’re on a roll! My 6.5 manbuns (yep I got two and a half) love that H4350 and Hornady bullets.


----------



## Dub

6.5 ManBuns ?????



       




Dangitman.....I now will be shooting a hipster cartridge.

I should be ashamed....but I'm too ornery  & grumpy to waste time on shame.


----------



## menhadenman




----------



## menhadenman

Just sharing the fun, I’m all in on the 6.5 too!


----------



## menhadenman




----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> Just sharing the fun, I’m all in on the 6.5 too!


The Bruce or Caitlyn variety?


----------



## Dub

laughing my big ole butt off

Awesome memes.


Man that's some funny stuff.


----------



## rosewood

Guess I am going to have to go with .308...


----------



## Darkhorse

Me too rosewood.


----------



## menhadenman

Well it looks like the gun shoots better than I do... quick trip to the range to shoot these 7 RM loads then plink 22 with you youngest boy. 

No magnetospeed for these, shooting a little right but solid groups for 61.8g and 62.0 IMR4350. The PPU brass has a bigger group compared to the Peterson with the same charge, but it was a 5 shot with 3 in the same hole. Good problems to have! I’ll probably load up some more 61.8 and 62.0 and see how velocities look then try to get some on paper at 300 yds.


----------



## Jester896

it isn't important where the group hits.. as long as there is a good group. You can move it later.  The 61.8-62.0 looks good...still vertical a little on one end a little maybe and nice on the other.  I might change seating depths to see if it tightened up more before I moved out.


----------



## transfixer

rosewood said:


> Guess I am going to have to go with .308...



   I knew I liked my .308 for some reason,  after seeing that meme I know why !   lol


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> it isn't important where the group hits.. as long as there is a good group. You can move it later.  The 61.8-62.0 looks good...still vertical a little on one end a little maybe and nice on the other.  I might change seating depths to see if it tightened up more before I moved out.


Already loaded up another 24 rounds, 61.8 and 62.0 at where I’ve been, - 0.010” and - 0.020”. Maybe later this week I’ll give it a whirl.


----------



## Darkhorse

It looks like your barrel and bedding are very stable compared to my factory barreled action M700. But the effects of barrel oscillation still can be seen. Maybe not so much in your groupings but in the way those groups change location. I would be happy with almost all of those groups in my rifle. Good shooting.
When I was doing my round of testing I was looking for the tightest possible group using 63 grains of IMR 4350. I was shooting Nosler Ballistic Tips 150 grains. My most accurate charge turned out to be right around 61 grains. Above that it spread the shots and I never could get it reined back in. So I tried some Combined Technology 150 grain Ballistic Tips. These bullets are black and coated. Even so I never got these to shoot as well as the regular bullets at the lower charge weight. However I was able to get a repeatable load of .600" at 63 grains.
For these little groups I think a higher magnification scope is best. Especially with older eyes. I was using a Leupold 3.5X10 and it was really tough sometimes seeing well enough to keep my shots in the same hole.


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> It looks like your barrel and bedding are very stable compared to my factory barreled action M700. But the effects of barrel oscillation still can be seen. Maybe not so much in your groupings but in the way those groups change location. I would be happy with almost all of those groups in my rifle. Good shooting.
> When I was doing my round of testing I was looking for the tightest possible group using 63 grains of IMR 4350. I was shooting Nosler Ballistic Tips 150 grains. My most accurate charge turned out to be right around 61 grains. Above that it spread the shots and I never could get it reined back in. So I tried some Combined Technology 150 grain Ballistic Tips. These bullets are black and coated. Even so I never got these to shoot as well as the regular bullets at the lower charge weight. However I was able to get a repeatable load of .600" at 63 grains.
> For these little groups I think a higher magnification scope is best. Especially with older eyes. I was using a Leupold 3.5X10 and it was really tough sometimes seeing well enough to keep my shots in the same hole.


Thanks darkhorse - I was thinking the same thing about the scope... I also have a 3.5-10 on it now and may swap that out for the same reason. 

My other 7 RM is a 1970s Model 70. Great looking gun but I’ve had trouble getting it to shoot... inherited it so it’ll stick with the family. Found the stock was a little warped so I fixed that to get pressure off the barrel. Also had a smith lighten the trigger up to 3 lbs. After getting some bad copper fouling out it’s shooting better, but not where I’d like it. Going to mess with that one, my Wylde, and a 30-06 next.


----------



## Jester896

I struggle at times with with consistency with lower power scopes myself.  LR hunting will require more than a <200 yard hit a 4" circle scope.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I struggle at times with with consistency with lower power scopes myself.  LR hunting will require more than a <200 yard hit a 4" circle scope.



I pulled the trigger on a 3-15x42 SWFA a week ago (backordered so probably a month or two out). Got educated on their products from a few different folks online and a few friends that know their stuff. I have a few of them now and have enjoyed them so far. The ultralight is perfect for mountain hunting or smaller riflers. I'll probably put the 3-15 on this 7 RM and continue my endless game of musical scopes.


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> I pulled the trigger on a 3-15x42 SWFA a week ago (backordered so probably a month or two out). Got educated on their products from a few different folks online and a few friends that know their stuff. I have a few of them now and have enjoyed them so far. The ultralight is perfect for mountain hunting or smaller riflers. I'll probably put the 3-15 on this 7 RM and continue my endless game of musical scopes.


I was looking at that exact scope for my 6mm ARC upper I have coming. I saw the back order status and didn’t order it. My current front runner is the 4-20x50 Burris tactical.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> I was looking at that exact scope for my 6mm ARC upper I have coming. I saw the back order status and didn’t order it. My current front runner is the 4-20x50 Burris tactical.


The backorder ain’t all that bad. Not like the glory days but you can still get em in.


----------



## Darkhorse

menhadenman said:


> Thanks darkhorse - I was thinking the same thing about the scope... I also have a 3.5-10 on it now and may swap that out for the same reason.
> 
> My other 7 RM is a 1970s Model 70. Great looking gun but I’ve had trouble getting it to shoot... inherited it so it’ll stick with the family. Found the stock was a little warped so I fixed that to get pressure off the barrel. Also had a smith lighten the trigger up to 3 lbs. After getting some bad copper fouling out it’s shooting better, but not where I’d like it. Going to mess with that one, my Wylde, and a 30-06 next.



Sounds a lot like my old rifle. I ordered my rifle in 1981 or '82 time frame. It shot pretty good. I didn't have much trouble getting it to shoot an inch or under. You gotta understand us old guys...back then a rifle that shot 1" groups was the cats meow. "Guaranteed to shoot a 1.0 group" was how they advertised accurate rifles. Under that and it was a target rifle.
My deer bullet was the Hornady spire point 154 grain it shot between .5 and .750, my elk bullet was the Speer 175 grain Grand Slam and it shot .750 groups. It held this accuracy level for years. And it was my full time deer rifle.
Then I bought my .300 Win. Magnum and it became my full time deer rifle for around 15 years. And the 7 mm mag. became a safe queen.
Then one day I got the desire to hunt with the 7mag again and got it out to sight it in. But I couldn't. Because it just spread the hits all over the target. The forend had warped just sitting in the gun safe. It had bent so far the blueing was worn off the barrel where the stock was touching.
So I bedded the rifle. I cut out the 2 pressure knots then I scraped out a lot more until I had evenly removed what I judged to be enough. It was my intention to use a good thick layer of glass hoping it would prevent any more warping. I also laid it on thick around the lug. The first 2 inches after the lug was bedded tight to the barrel beyond that it was free floated.
I took that old Walker trigger apart and gave it a good cleaning. I noticed a couple of things i didn't like. The spring holes were not smooth. Instead they had a real rough surface that prevented free movement of the springs and the springs themselves had lost strength making adjustment difficult. But I did manage to get a safe 3 pound pull out of it.
In the years since I had first spent time working up a load some things had changed. My loading process was now different and was turning out some good accurate loads. So I applied all I had learned when I started my load workup. I was checking to see how she shot and maybe I needed a new barrel or not. In that case I think we should use the best ammo so we give the rifle it's best chance at accuracy.
I was pleasantly surprised with the groups the old rifle was now shooting consistently.


----------



## SakoL61R

Naw,
But I’ma fixin’ to.  Gonna swap a scope and get the 25-06 tuned back in for this season.  Can’t decide on which boolit-all 3 have performed well in the past.
Probably just go back to my most accurate Nosler / 4831 load from 30 years ago.
Lot # should be the same?, but I’ll work it up.


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> Sounds a lot like my old rifle. I ordered my rifle in 1981 or '82 time frame. It shot pretty good. I didn't have much trouble getting it to shoot an inch or under. You gotta understand us old guys...back then a rifle that shot 1" groups was the cats meow. "Guaranteed to shoot a 1.0 group" was how they advertised accurate rifles. Under that and it was a target rifle.
> My deer bullet was the Hornady spire point 154 grain it shot between .5 and .750, my elk bullet was the Speer 175 grain Grand Slam and it shot .750 groups. It held this accuracy level for years. And it was my full time deer rifle.
> Then I bought my .300 Win. Magnum and it became my full time deer rifle for around 15 years. And the 7 mm mag. became a safe queen.
> Then one day I got the desire to hunt with the 7mag again and got it out to sight it in. But I couldn't. Because it just spread the hits all over the target. The forend had warped just sitting in the gun safe. It had bent so far the blueing was worn off the barrel where the stock was touching.
> So I bedded the rifle. I cut out the 2 pressure knots then I scraped out a lot more until I had evenly removed what I judged to be enough. It was my intention to use a good thick layer of glass hoping it would prevent any more warping. I also laid it on thick around the lug. The first 2 inches after the lug was bedded tight to the barrel beyond that it was free floated.
> I took that old Walker trigger apart and gave it a good cleaning. I noticed a couple of things i didn't like. The spring holes were not smooth. Instead they had a real rough surface that prevented free movement of the springs and the springs themselves had lost strength making adjustment difficult. But I did manage to get a safe 3 pound pull out of it.
> In the years since I had first spent time working up a load some things had changed. My loading process was now different and was turning out some good accurate loads. So I applied all I had learned when I started my load workup. I was checking to see how she shot and maybe I needed a new barrel or not. In that case I think we should use the best ammo so we give the rifle it's best chance at accuracy.
> I was pleasantly surprised with the groups the old rifle was now shooting consistently.


Pretty close to the same story here... I also forgot to mention that I missed a huge whitetail buck at about 150 yards broadside with it almost 20 years ago (after shooting 3-4 deer already that season). That got into my head and I probably didn’t shoot that gun again for at least a decade! Things like that can wreak havoc on a man’s mental stability


----------



## Jester896

SakoL61R said:


> Naw,
> But I’ma fixin’ to.  Gonna swap a scope and get the 25-06 tuned back in for this season.  Can’t decide on which boolit-all 3 have performed well in the past.
> Probably just go back to my most accurate Nosler / 4831 load from 30 years ago.
> Lot # should be the same?, but I’ll work it up.
> 
> View attachment 1083178


mine sure likes IMR4831 and a Hornady 117gr Interlock BTSP.  I think @BriarPatch99 use the TTSX in his.


----------



## SakoL61R

Jester896 said:


> mine sure likes IMR4831 and a Hornady 117gr Interlock BTSP.  I think @BriarPatch99 use the TTSX in his.


X2 on IMR 4831 being my go-to as well.
Have used the 80 TTSX’s and they do work well. Never did try the 117’s-would now, but time is the limiting factor.
Knew I had these stashed and will continue load development with them from where I left off many years ago.  AB’s or Partitions will get the nod as I’ve a new stand location with a possible 390 yd shot.

Gonna be fun getting back into load development.


----------



## BriarPatch99

The Nosler 110 grain Accubond is up to the job  .... killed quite few deer with them ...

I am also using the 80 grain TTSX ...  my longest possible shot would be about 300 yards on the woods I hunt .... PBR of 344 yards +/_3" velocity at that range is about 2500 fps...

IMR 7828 is the powder I use with the 110 grain Accubond .... 3180 fps(chronographed) ....22" barrel


----------



## SakoL61R

BriarPatch99 said:


> The Nosler 110 grain Accubond is up to the job  .... killed quite few deer with them ...
> 
> I am also using the 80 grain TTSX ...  my longest possible shot would be about 300 yards on the woods I hunt .... PBR of 344 yards +/_3" velocity at that range is about 2500 fps...
> 
> IMR 7828 is the powder I use with the 110 grain Accubond .... 3180 fps(chronographed) ....22" barrel


Lol! Now that’s an interesting coincidence, Briar.  
Pulled out this unopened can as a "possible" right after I spied the 110 ABs this morning. 
Some things are meant to be….


----------



## Jester896

it wouldn't surprise me if 7828 worked well with it.  I found it works surprisingly well in a .270.


----------



## BriarPatch99

IMR 7828 @ 56.0 grains is a safe load in my Browning A-Bolt .... have been up to 56.5 grains but that is FULL maximum in my rifle .... The 56 grains may be safe in your rifle or it may not be  .... I would start with 55 grains and work up .....

56 grains 7828 is Nosler data maximum for the 110 grain Accubond in .25/06...

115 grain Balistic Tips are a good practice bullet for the 110 grain Accubond as they shot almost identical on paper ...


----------



## BriarPatch99

If you are  interested in working with the 80 grain TTSX ....the IMR 4350 will work well with those... 58.5 grains Barnes data maximum will give about 3797 fps out of a 24" barrel ...it will be a full case of powder @ 100% load density...

I am able to get 3680 fps with a 22" barrel and around 3/4" groups .... this is with RL 17


----------



## Baroque Brass

Not yet but I did trade some ammo for a pound of Varget.


----------



## SakoL61R

BriarPatch99 said:


> If you are  interested in working with the 80 grain TTSX ....the IMR 4350 will work well with those... 58.5 grains Barnes data maximum will give about 3797 fps out of a 24" barrel ...it will be a full case of powder @ 100% load density...
> 
> I am able to get 3680 fps with a 22" barrel and around 3/4" groups .... this is with RL 17


Briar,
The last load worked up (and down...) on my 25-06 was with the 80 TTSXs and IMR 4350.  Best load accuracy was a chrono'd 3500 fps.  Was nothing spectacular, less than an inch, got the job done on yotes and deer @ 200 yds and under...wickedly I might add.
Best accuracy to date has been IMR 4831 and 100 Nos BT's.  I have not/will not use them on deer.  The 100 Partitions follow suit on accuracy almost as well and were my go-to prior to the 80 TTSXs.
I've almost 2 full boxes of the 110 AB's to work with.  With my schedule, it will be most likely be late June / July before I can get some time to load and start shooting.
Probably finish up late September when temps cool down as I don't much like fully developing a load in the July heat.


----------



## ChidJ

@Dub thats one heck of a combo. When you go in, you go ALL in haha. Bergara topped with a BEAST? Can’t do much better

Edit: pics. Reloaded some 44 mag for a charity match I’m headed to in Blakely this weekend. All with recently sourced components. 27 cents a round


----------



## Jester896

ChidJ said:


> Edit: pics. Reloaded some 44 mag for a charity match I’m headed to in Blakey this weekend. All with recently sourced components. 27 cents a round[/QUOTE]
> 
> Blakey?


----------



## ChidJ

@Jester896 fixed


----------



## rosewood

I actually read it the way he intended.  Skipped right over the missing letter.


----------



## Jester896

ChidJ said:


> @Jester896 fixed


@ Arena...bout 45 min from the house


----------



## menhadenman

Man, I snuck out at sunrise yesterday with the 7RM. Not sure if I drank too much coffee or my reloads were off, but not nearly as good as the last trip. Had one group at 0.49" but the rest were closer to MOA?  

I emailed Berger and sure enough they got back to me right away. I asked about my 3,077 FPS load over 61.8 gr of IMR4350. The guy sent me their load data for 7 RM and 58.3 gr is the book max! No signs of pressure though and he said it didn't sound too crazy, especially with a 26" bbl. 

I'm going to try some H4831 since I've got the Berger load data and give the IMR4350 another shot... I may back it down 3% and see if I can catch the next node down since I was going 6% over book max.


----------



## Jester896

we load IMR4350 in my friends...it moves slow out of his older Sendero but they go in the same hole.  I will have to look up the bullet when I get home....but I know it isn't Berger...I was looking more for bullet weight.


----------



## Jester896

@menhadenman they were 162 gr Hornady BTSP


----------



## Dub

ChidJ said:


> @Dub thats one heck of a combo. When you go in, you go ALL in haha. Bergara topped with a BEAST? Can’t do much better
> 
> Edit: pics. Reloaded some 44 mag for a charity match I’m headed to in Blakely this weekend. All with recently sourced components. 27 cents a round
> 
> View attachment 1083441



Those look like rounds that The Hulk would be shooting.   


Huge fondness for .44mag.   My favorite wheelgun cartridge. 

I'd say "good luck" for the match....but it sounds like everyone associated with it is a winner.  Good stuff. 

Ran across a local deal on that Bergara....and the scope was discontinued sale that I lucked out on.   Hopefully I won't screw things up too bad as I get my sea legs getting out past my comfort zone.   So much to learn......but the rest of my life to do it.  Should make for a fun hobby.





menhadenman said:


> Man, I snuck out at sunrise yesterday with the 7RM. Not sure if I drank too much coffee or my reloads were off, but not nearly as good as the last trip. Had one group at 0.49" but the rest were closer to MOA?
> 
> I emailed Berger and sure enough they got back to me right away. I asked about my 3,077 FPS load over 61.8 gr of IMR4350. The guy sent me their load data for 7 RM and 58.3 gr is the book max! No signs of pressure though and he said it didn't sound too crazy, especially with a 26" bbl.
> 
> I'm going to try some H4831 since I've got the Berger load data and give the IMR4350 another shot... I may back it down 3% and see if I can catch the next node down since I was going 6% over book max.





You are putting in the time and doing the testing.    Much respect.


I hear ya on the "too much" coffee.    I used to think there was no such thing.....but it most definitely has screwed with me on morning shooting sessions.   It's a real thing for certain.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub, check out the phone app called Shooter, it’s worth the $10 if you have a smart phone. It’ll give you al the stats you need for reaching out. It’ll talk to the local weather and all kinds of fancy nonsense. Here’s a quick chart for my 6.5 manbun with 143 eldx and 10 mph crosswind. I’ve got two antelope, one mule deer, and my niece on a nice hog with this load.

https://apps.apple.com/us/app/shooter-ballistic-calculator/id478462401


----------



## Jester896

Strelock Pro is pretty good too...it is $11.99 now
it uses bluetooth to link to your Kestral for your atmospheric info


----------



## rosewood

I use On Point Ballistics and it was free.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Dub, check out the phone app called Shooter, it’s worth the $10 if you have a smart phone. It’ll give you al the stats you need for reaching out. It’ll talk to the local weather and all kinds of fancy nonsense. Here’s a quick chart for my 6.5 manbun with 143 eldx and 10 mph crosswind. I’ve got two antelope, one mule deer, and my niece on a nice hog with this load.
> 
> 
> View attachment 1083565




Found it.  Thank you.










Jester896 said:


> Strelock Pro is pretty good too...it is $11.99 now
> it uses bluetooth to link to your Kestral for your atmospheric info




I've heard of Strelok on a podcast I listen too during drives to/from work.  The way they'd been discussing it I was assuming it was software they were running on their desktop or laptops.

I had no idea it was something that was also app-based and could be run from smartphone or pad.    Very cool. 









While I was looking around at the apps you two mentioned.....also ran across some range-finding apps.   Some of them also take input from Kestrel units, too.

Amazing tech available in a cellphone.....a piece of gear that's always carried.











I haven't downloaded anything.....yet.     Gotta a pile of things to get rolling on first....rifle made ready, sighted in and range sessions with available ammo...getting some saddle time on the gun.........and then getting into the handloading.


----------



## rosewood

I used the free version of strelok back in the day, seems like they reduced the free version where it wasn't useful so I looked for something else.  On Point Ballistics has been perfect for my needs.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I used the free Strelock version for a bit.  The Pro version has many nice features, the amount of reticles is has is pretty vast along with the bullets that are stored and works off of G7 i think.  Just because it is free isn't the reason I use it...it is to plot out strong solutions.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I used the free Strelock version for a bit.  The Pro version has many nice features, the amount of reticles is has is pretty vast along with the bullets that are stored and works off of G7 i think.  Just because it is free isn't the reason I use it...it is to plot out strong solutions.





It's a lot to get my mind wrapped around.....software that takes all my specific bullet info applies velocity out of my own gun.....incorporates the ambient conditions and can update these on-the-fly.....*from a CELLPHONE ????* 

Truly amazing. 

I've been outa circulation for quite some time.  Lotta dust to knock off.   I'd simply used the data from the Nosler manual for my longer range data.   

And it truly was simply "data"....in the theoretical sense. I'd never done much shooting beyond the typical 100yd shooting and some occasional 200yd from a bench or off-season goofing around on a powerline shooting at balloons tied to some brush.  The wind movement of the balloons and the shooting off a climbing stand rail was telling.  Clean hits were a big challenge. 

Deer hunting was always the filter through which I viewed rifle shooting....thus my scorn of extended range stuff.  Didn't trust my meager abilities to hold up to much beyond the typical distances I hunted. 


Now...my filter is removed....sure I'll still run hunting guns with simple duplex style reticles and do so from same woods distances with rare occasional logging road, clearcut & powerline thrown in.     

The extended range fun is it's own thing....another hobby entirely.  The gear will be different...purpose driven.  Could I gun with either ??   Sure.   But I'm not toting this heavy 6.5 NM-MB (NeedMoor-ManBun) with Hubble atop to hunt from a climber.  About like taking a turkey-specific shotgun out to the sporting clays course. 


I have run through a part of life where I had zero time or desire for hobbies.......but planned for the having that time on the horizon...perhaps in retirement.

Things changed....retirement remains 5+ years off....yet I need something time consuming and worthwhile to take hold....and right away.  Something that I could do with knees & shoulder awaiting replacements.....something I could do on my days off work.  


Joining the local indoor/outdoor range was a good move.    Finally will be able to make use of reloading gear in the handguns and ease back into rifle handloading, too.

At same time getting a few lessons at sporting clays course to "unscrew" myself  regarding wing shooting.   I sucked with follow-through....and with keeping my head on the gun. 


Also going to add a red dot to a handgun and see if I can make the adjustments needed.  Remain open-minded and will commit to the range time needed....just need to have plenty of ammo ready. 

The longer range fun is another aspect of shooting that intrigues me to no end.    There is a 1,000yd range with day rates 90 mins away.   Sure will be fun to make some day trips there once I have my rifle solid and better understand what I'm doing. 

Reading wind is an arcane skill that has always been a challenge.  In golf...a couple blades of dry grass tossed in the air could help gauge....so could the flag.  With hunting it was always a challenge to figure out where the wind was taking scent....and if it would make a big shift just prior to afternoon happy hour when movement peaks.   Wind at the sporting clays stands is another monster, too.

My wind-reading is limited to short distances....line of natural sight.     Shooting longer range is really going to have wind be a major fun-factor to attempt to gauge. 



Being old comes with a pile of grunts'n'groans....not the fun kind.....but it also comes with some old-guy time afield to hunt, fish and shoot.  Going to enjoy myself on days off, Lord willing.


----------



## Jester896

wind is illusive at times...at 100 yds a bullet might drift 1" in a 10 mph straight cross...that might not affect your hunting shot much.  If you can feel it in the hair on your arms it is probably 6 mph..at you.;D  You might enjoy it @Dub We have a member here that offers Basic and Intermediate Precision Rifle...you may find it useful.


----------



## rosewood

6.5 NM-MB


----------



## menhadenman

I've got a neighbor here in Union County that retired somewhere outside Atlanta... he's a member of River Bend and offered to take me down sometime for some shooting. They've got a 600 yd range. 

My club now only has 100 yards so I'm a bit crippled on proving how good my loads really are. I had a 300 yd range when dialing in my 6.5 NM-MBs (yep, got two of them) and you can really start to see velocity spread at that distance. 1" groups at that range will make a guy drool ahead of hunting season. Trigger time makes all the difference in the world. Part of the reason I don't mind eating time up on playing around with reloading.

https://www.rbgc.org/content.aspx?page_id=22&club_id=265856&module_id=472226&actr=4


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> wind is illusive at times...at 100 yds a bullet might drift 1" in a 10 mph straight cross...that might not affect your hunting shot much.  If you can feel it in the hair on your arms it is probably 6 mph..at you.;D  You might enjoy it @Dub We have a member here that offers Basic and Intermediate Precision Rifle...you may find it useful.



I do believe I know who you are talking about. 

You are right....it is going to be fun.  
Nobody is shooting back.       I joke, but I also have tremendous respect for those brave souls who have taken up arms to provide safe living for the rest of us.

Huge respect.

It is directly through their actions that we are able to take up shooting sports....or any sport/hobby for that matter.

I find myself in a total state of confusion regarding the insane group-think that is oozing from The White House as it deals with the mistreatment of law enforcement & military.

It is astounding the criminal acts that are known to the Biden/Harris Admin......heck, it's probably more astounding at the criminal acts they've engaged in or at least condoned.  

Hopefully they'll be voted out of office before they bring us to an outright civil war or foreign takeover.   

I sure miss OrangeMan's results and his support of LEO & Armed Forces.


I know I'm preaching to the choir.....apologies.  






rosewood said:


> 6.5 NM-MB





Yup.....a not very wise man once said, "Beware when the chase leads you down the rabbit holes.....you may become the rabbit".....


In this case.....a middle-aged hipster-cartridge shooting man-bun wearing rabbit.   I gotta platefuls of crow to eat after the way I've busted on my pards for their joining the 6.5CM cult.

In my defense....these cats were jumping aboard with sporter weight rigs to deer & hog hunt with.   I laughed at their selling/buying gear to own the 6.5CM that didn't seem to match-up at all with their style hunting.

Oh well.....I'm gonna see if that crow tastes better when battered with House-Autry mix....



I ain't got the hair atop to grow a man-bun....so I guess I'll just have to identify as toting one.   

Yep.... 6.5NeedsMoor-ManBun shooter in the making.   I'll have to do some manly stuff on the way home from the range sessions, though....hit the gym.....growl at a pit bull....cut in front of a big'un in the buffet line.....some random fierce act.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> ....cut in front of a big'un in the buffet line.....some random fierce act.



2FuNe2mE...I remember I was on St Charles Ave in NO at a Mardi Gras parade....she hit me like a full back with her shoulder down and stomped on the Deblume ...and told me.. dat my Deblume


----------



## Dub

I missed Mardi Gras there.....but I did spend a week down there one St Paddy’s Day. Hotel near corner of Toulousse & Bourbon Streets.


Made it out of there alive.


Somehow.


I don’t recommend anyone who values their liver to go there.  Will never go back.


----------



## Darkhorse

It was 1998 and I was traveling to Colorado for an Elk hunt. Tired from driving I was bellied up to a bar somewhere in rural Northern Texas. I was nursing a good, cold draft beer when a local cowboy decided he didn't like my southern accent. Said I was faking it and he didn't like fakers in his bar... then grabbed me and yanked me off the bar stool.
It was almost like the old Charlie Daniels song. I was trying to drive normally as I pulled out of the gravel parking lot, the local law was sliding in.... I didn't want to face them. The local tuff wasn't standing anymore but I was.


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> It was 1998 and I was traveling to Colorado for an Elk hunt. Tired from driving I was bellied up to a bar somewhere in rural Northern Texas. I was nursing a good, cold draft beer when a local cowboy decided he didn't like my southern accent. Said I was faking it and he didn't like fakers in his bar... then grabbed me and yanked me off the bar stool.
> It was almost like the old Charlie Daniels song. I was trying to drive normally as I pulled out of the gravel parking lot, the local law was sliding in.... I didn't want to face them. The local tuff wasn't standing anymore but I was.


I got a helicopter ride in 1997 after seeing Charlie Daniels... trees don’t like Camaros going too fast! Fine show tho!


----------



## Dub

Darkhorse said:


> It was 1998 and I was traveling to Colorado for an Elk hunt. Tired from driving I was bellied up to a bar somewhere in rural Northern Texas. I was nursing a good, cold draft beer when a local cowboy decided he didn't like my southern accent. Said I was faking it and he didn't like fakers in his bar... then grabbed me and yanked me off the bar stool.
> It was almost like the old Charlie Daniels song. I was trying to drive normally as I pulled out of the gravel parking lot, the local law was sliding in.... I didn't want to face them. The local tuff wasn't standing anymore but I was.




Good for you.


Drunk loudmouth bully types seem to show up when we have the least patience to deal with them.  He took it to the wrong level when he put his hands on you.

You did well.   Glad you put him in the dirt and eased on outa there while the getting was good.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> I got a helicopter ride in 1997 after seeing Charlie Daniels... trees don’t like Camaros going too fast! Fine show tho!




Dangitman.......glad that story turned out well.


----------



## menhadenman

Hey @Darkhorse  and @Jester896  here’s my target the other morning... pretty sure the gun outshot me ?. 

61.8 on the left and 62.0 on the right, deeper seating moving down. IMR 4350, way over max book if that explains anything. Berger was great and I was guessing the best I could. Zero pressure signs.


----------



## Darkhorse

You got some groups there that most anybody would be satisfied with, whether they will admit it or not.
I notice that regardless of the group size your point of impact remains essentially the same. I'll admit I don't fully understand what's taking place here because I don't really know what your doing. My best guess is your on or near a node and working in small increments keeps you on it.
What is your process for benching your rifle? Little things can cause bullet dispersion and make groups look bigger than they really are.


----------



## Darkhorse

Dub said:


> Good for you.
> 
> 
> Drunk loudmouth bully types seem to show up when we have the least patience to deal with them.  He took it to the wrong level when he put his hands on you.
> 
> You did well.   Glad you put him in the dirt and eased on outa there while the getting was good.



The moral of that story is don't go putting your hands on people you don't know as you may get a surprise.
My dad was a sailor in the Pacific during WWII. He had several ships sunk under him and they would ship him back to Pearl to wait on passage back to Oakland to help train a green crew on a new ship. In the meantime he pulled duty as a SP in a wild city full of soldiers, sailors and marines who knew they were going to die and had nothing to lose. He had numerous scars earned when they tried to restore order. He knew the value of knowing how to fight.
My first cousin was a rodeo rider. Broncs and Bulls it didn't matter he rode both until they nearly killed him then he became a rodeo clown. Him and his clown buddies spent a lot of time at our house. This was a real rough crowd who felt like it was their duty to teach me and my younger brother how to defend ourselves.
And dad did his share though his teaching was a little more refined.
I started in Martial Arts in High School learning some Okinawan/Japanese techniques and philosophy.
Much later I took Korean Tae Kwon Do and I stuck with it. Earning a 2nd degree Black Belt, I was also qualified for my 3rd Dan but never took the test. During this time I had a school for nearly 5 years.
But a stranger see's none of this. Just some tired guy from out of town sitting at the bar nursing a beer. Surely a soft target.....
That cowboy had size on me and was plenty strong but he had little skill. He grabbed my collar with both hands and yanked me off that stool but he left both hands and feet free. I simply grabbed a collar using his own weight to get me stable then with my free, strong hand hit him in the face 3 times as hard and fast as I could. Then I took a knee out with a round kick which put him on the ground.
I was really concerned with his buddies as this was his home town and I was alone so I had to get it done fast. Before most knew what was going on I was out the door and nobody tried to stop me.
I got away but learned a lesson. I had never before put myself in such a situation, avoiding places like that like the plague.
And I never again let myself get into that kind of trouble.

Longwinded I know but sometimes when you go down memory lane it's hard to turn around and go back. Thanks.


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> You got some groups there that most anybody would be satisfied with, whether they will admit it or not.
> I notice that regardless of the group size your point of impact remains essentially the same. I'll admit I don't fully understand what's taking place here because I don't really know what your doing. My best guess is your on or near a node and working in small increments keeps you on it.
> What is your process for benching your rifle? Little things can cause bullet dispersion and make groups look bigger than they really are.



Sometimes it’s hard to leave well enough alone ;-) I think you’re right about the node... and maybe turning too many knobs. I’ve been shooting with a Harris bipod and cheaper Caldwell rear bag. After swapping emails with the guy at Berger I’ve got some ideas on trying a few things. I was loading light on H4831 and heavy on IMR4350. I bartered first three more boxes of VLDs so have plenty to play with.


----------



## chuckdog

*I've had what I believed to be 400 new prepped Lake City 5.56 brass sitting in load trays for quite some time.(More than a year)*

*Friday morning I thought I'd load a few 68gr Hornady Match bullets for the Ruger American. Emphasis on "thought!"*

*Evidently I placed these brass in trays to be prepped and never did it. So, instead of loading a few, I chamfered/deburred, FL sized, uniformed length @ 1.750" on all of them.*

*I did get 50 primed before duty elsewhere called.*

*So, No I didn't. Not a single round.*


----------



## transfixer

I mentioned this before on this thread I believe,  but if anyone needs .300bo cases these are back in stock ,  already primed and ready to load,  I've bought a few hundred of these over the last 7 or 8 months,  and just ordered 200 more,  not a bad price considering you can't hardly find small rifle primers right now 

https://www.durkintactical.com/product/primed-lc-300-aac-bo-brass-casings-100-ct/


----------



## Jester896

yeah...$200 per 1K come out to $40 per hundred...you get the cases for $9.95 per hundred


----------



## Darkhorse

menhadenman said:


> Sometimes it’s hard to leave well enough alone ;-) I think you’re right about the node... and maybe turning too many knobs. I’ve been shooting with a Harris bipod and cheaper Caldwell rear bag. After swapping emails with the guy at Berger I’ve got some ideas on trying a few things. I was loading light on H4831 and heavy on IMR4350. I bartered first three more boxes of VLDs so have plenty to play with.



This is the short  version and just a recommendation. It's good to learn to shoot well with shooting aids such as the bipod. But I personally never use them for load testing, I use a cheap front rest with a small sandbag for the front and a bag designed for the rear. The idea is to find what gives you a perfect steady hold during the entire process, this way your only testing the load, not you as a shooter.

When you go to shoot try to be sure your barrel is parallel to the ground and not pointing up or down. Bag the front and rear. With an empty chamber get into firing position on your bags and aim at the center. Now squeeze one off. If the crosshairs move then work on your rests and technique until the crosshairs stay on target when you squeeze the trigger.


----------



## transfixer

Jester896 said:


> yeah...$200 per 1K come out to $40 per hundred...you get the cases for $9.95 per hundred



  I like it because they're already trimmed to length,  I don't have to fuss with converting the 5.56 cases I have ,, lol  

  When I originally started buying them from Durkin they were $34.99 per hundred


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> This is the short  version and just a recommendation. It's good to learn to shoot well with shooting aids such as the bipod. But I personally never use them for load testing, I use a cheap front rest with a small sandbag for the front and a bag designed for the rear. The idea is to find what gives you a perfect steady hold during the entire process, this way your only testing the load, not you as a shooter.
> 
> When you go to shoot try to be sure your barrel is parallel to the ground and not pointing up or down. Bag the front and rear. With an empty chamber get into firing position on your bags and aim at the center. Now squeeze one off. If the crosshairs move then work on your rests and technique until the crosshairs stay on target when you squeeze the trigger.


Great advice; I’ll give it a whirl. May sneak out Sunday at daybreak. Put a new barrel on my Wylde that’s screaming to be shot too!


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Great advice; I’ll give it a whirl. May sneak out Sunday at daybreak. Put a new barrel on my Wylde that’s screaming to be shot too!



that coupled with finding your natural point of aim and a good pocket for the buttplate and you should be well on your way.


----------



## Jester896

Yes I did...yep
Had lunch with my buddy and we came back to the shop to get busy with the .22-250 brass we had sized and cleaned last weekend.  I trimmed and deburred then sent them over to him to debur the flash hole and uniform the primer pocket.  Then we primed them and put them in the trays for powder and bullets.

excuse my messy work area



almost got the whole batch done...I'll finish up in the morning



good tag team effort


----------



## ChidJ

Messy work area? Compared to my reloading bench, yours is immaculate


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Yes I did...yep
> Had lunch with my buddy and we came back to the shop to get busy with the .22-250 brass we had sized and cleaned last weekend.  I trimmed and deburred then sent them over to him to debur the flash hole and uniform the primer pocket.  Then we primed them and put them in the trays for powder and bullets.
> 
> excuse my messy work area
> 
> View attachment 1083846
> 
> almost got the whole batch done...I'll finish up in the morning
> 
> View attachment 1083847
> 
> good tag team effort





Still looking around for that "messy work area".   Lot's spot-on ship shape and orderly.



I'll bet those suckers will be screaming outa there !!!!


----------



## Jester896

y'all only see the 4' on this end of my 3.5X8 reloading bench and my 4X8 project table behind it hasn't much real estate left


----------



## Darkhorse

When you go to shoot try to be sure your barrel is parallel to the ground and not pointing up or down. Bag the front and rear. With an empty chamber get into firing position on your bags and aim at the center. Now squeeze one off. If the crosshairs move then work on your rests and technique until the crosshairs stay on target when you squeeze the trigger. 

Hey PogieGuy,  The reason this is so important is, When you dryfire and the crosshairs move off the target that is the spot that round will impact. If you can see movement at the bench then it will be magnified at 100 yards and that 's a blown group. This is something you can work on and see the results without firing a shot.
This is my setup for my home range. It is portable and very stable. The cheap front rest has a bag that cradles the forend. Meaning it doesn't sit on top and rock but instead it sits inside the bag. The rear bag also cradles the butt. Once you have your setup then your shooting form will serve to lock it all down. Your form is where most of the work is involved.


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> When you go to shoot try to be sure your barrel is parallel to the ground and not pointing up or down. Bag the front and rear. With an empty chamber get into firing position on your bags and aim at the center. Now squeeze one off. If the crosshairs move then work on your rests and technique until the crosshairs stay on target when you squeeze the trigger.
> 
> Hey PogieGuy,  The reason this is so important is, When you dryfire and the crosshairs move off the target that is the spot that round will impact. If you can see movement at the bench then it will be magnified at 100 yards and that 's a blown group. This is something you can work on and see the results without firing a shot.
> This is my setup for my home range. It is portable and very stable. The cheap front rest has a bag that cradles the forend. Meaning it doesn't sit on top and rock but instead it sits inside the bag. The rear bag also cradles the butt. Once you have your setup then your shooting form will serve to lock it all down. Your form is where most of the work is involved.



I’m all over it... kids are at pappy’s house for the week and wife is working. Already loaded a pile this morning and heading to the range shortly. 

Sorry if the bench is too organized


----------



## menhadenman

I'm a mess... forgot they had a steel plate challenge this morning and only had 17 minutes to blast through 5 groups of loads. So no chrono, not set up like I thought, and I coulda branded myself with the barrel.

Good news the groups averaged 0.54" with a one-hole at 0.18" (all H4831). I didn't give that powder a fair shot - looked pretty slow to start with but after seeing the Berger load data I was pretty light. The tech pointed out that loading long helps on pressure (0.154" longer than book COAL). 

Maybe I'll quit gumming up this thread until I get a one-hole group at 500 yds  Been fun reloading and learning - might very well be flailing around in the middle of a node with a rifle that's more capable than myself.


----------



## menhadenman




----------



## Jester896

who is PogieGuy? 



menhadenman said:


> Sorry if the bench is too organized


dang neat FREAK

Nice Group!
shouldn't that charge say 62.6 gr not g


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> who is PogieGuy?
> 
> 
> dang neat FREAK
> 
> Nice Group!
> shouldn't that charge say 62.6 gr not g



Yeah, I was getting shuttled off by the guys setting up steel... it was actually 62.2 gr, too. Swapped out barrels on my Wylde recently so will probably start chasing my tail on that one too.

Oh yeah, pogie is another name for fatback, menhaden, bunker, etc.


----------



## Darkhorse

Pogies, Pogy's etc. are the main baitfish for fishing for Kingfish on the eastern seaboard. Pogies are just a regional name for Menhaden.
I used to fish Kingfish tournaments and slow trolled using Pogies.


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> Pogies, Pogy's etc. are the main baitfish for fishing for Kingfish on the eastern seaboard. Pogies are just a regional name for Menhaden.
> I used to fish Kingfish tournaments and slow trolled using Pogies.


We called em pogy and fatback in eastern NC, they call em bunker up north. Greeeeezy suckers, great bait.


----------



## Darkhorse

BTW, That's a great group there. Almost as close to all in the same hole as possible. You managed to shoot 5 groups? Is that right? What was the average size?
Repeatability is the name of the game.
Next comes the dreaded 5 shot group. The last 2 shots are the tough ones for me. This is where I need that higher powered scope.

I Think one could amost eat off those neat benchtops you guys are sharing the photos of. A neat uncluttered bench is safer and helps you to create better handloads. Good for you.
Mine is not like that. I do things different than most. For instance when I decided I needed to find ways to load my rounds true to the centerline of my chamber, I knew I could probably buy tooling to do it. But my mind automatically began looking for ways to adapt a 30 year old sizing die to do it instead. So what ever I was doing at time was forgotten and dropped on the table while I worked the new idea. Then I end up working around all the stuff on the loading bench.
Living way out here in the piney woods there isn't anybody to ask questions of. No gun shops to visit. Nobody that understands how I think. It helps to be creative and adaptable. I'm also not one to pick up much stuff because I'm already working on something else.
My wife told a friend of hers that living with me was almost like living with McGiver.
Right now it's worse than ever. A couple of years ago a hurricane took a third of the roof off my shop. I hastily packed up what wasn't ruined, all my loading tools and fishing tackle, chainsaws etc. It took over a year to get a new roof then a new ceiling. Then I had to locate my tooling. I was just starting to reorganize everything when I had to leave it for something else. I've never gotten back to it so I just shove stuff over to make room for whatever I need to do.
No. No pictures of my loading bench.


----------



## chuckdog

*I was undecided on what I wanted/needed to do most Monday afternoon, so I sat down and loaded 150 rds of 9mm Para. 124gr Berry's plated .356" with 4 grs of Universal.*

*My wife soon arrived home and helped me decide loading wasn't what I wanted/needed to do with my Monday afternoon. *


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> BTW, That's a great group there. Almost as close to all in the same hole as possible. You managed to shoot 5 groups? Is that right? What was the average size?
> Repeatability is the name of the game.
> Next comes the dreaded 5 shot group. The last 2 shots are the tough ones for me. This is where I need that higher powered scope.
> 
> I Think one could amost eat off those neat benchtops you guys are sharing the photos of. A neat uncluttered bench is safer and helps you to create better handloads. Good for you.
> Mine is not like that. I do things different than most. For instance when I decided I needed to find ways to load my rounds true to the centerline of my chamber, I knew I could probably buy tooling to do it. But my mind automatically began looking for ways to adapt a 30 year old sizing die to do it instead. So what ever I was doing at time was forgotten and dropped on the table while I worked the new idea. Then I end up working around all the stuff on the loading bench.
> Living way out here in the piney woods there isn't anybody to ask questions of. No gun shops to visit. Nobody that understands how I think. It helps to be creative and adaptable. I'm also not one to pick up much stuff because I'm already working on something else.
> My wife told a friend of hers that living with me was almost like living with McGiver.
> Right now it's worse than ever. A couple of years ago a hurricane took a third of the roof off my shop. I hastily packed up what wasn't ruined, all my loading tools and fishing tackle, chainsaws etc. It took over a year to get a new roof then a new ceiling. Then I had to locate my tooling. I was just starting to reorganize everything when I had to leave it for something else. I've never gotten back to it so I just shove stuff over to make room for whatever I need to do.
> No. No pictures of my loading bench.



The groups all averaged about 0.5 MOA... you’re right, I’ll get to five shot groups next. I’ll probably milk this one for another 100 rounds then call it good somewhere and load up a pile.


----------



## GregoryB.

Didn't load anything but I did order a new case prep station since my surgically repaired wrist argue everytime I prep cases.


----------



## rosewood

You will love it.  I place a small plastic bowl under the cutter to catch the gold flakes.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

Or put a dish drainer mat under  the whole thing.


----------



## Baroque Brass

De primed and sized 6.5 Creedmoor brass. Waiting on case trimmer which should arrive this week, then I’ll experiment with some different loads and see what works best. When I find a charge that yields good accuracy should I twiddle with seating depth? The rifle is pretty dang accurate with factory loads, which I have a pretty good stash of, I just want to roll a few of my own.


----------



## Jester896

Looks like MidSouth has a good selection of bullets in stock


----------



## menhadenman

Been traveling around the country this week to pay Chairman Biden’s bar tab, but scored 2 lbs of Retumbo on Midway this morning. I need to find a Powerball ticket now!

Also shot a friends Nosin, first time behind one of those. Pretty interesting gun. Accurate enough for zombies but probably not deer past 100 yds. I never did care for Russia anyhow .

Had to edit to show proof... just saw my email made me happier. This stuff has been pretty hard to locate over the past 18 months.


----------



## menhadenman

Made it home and stopped by Alexander's. Lo' and behold they had a full case of H1000 1 pounders and a few cases of IMR4350. Just bought a pound of each so I don't keep getting distracted... hopefully it's a sign of things getting better. Haven't seen Retumbo or H1000 in almost 2 years?


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Made it home and stopped by Alexander's. Lo' and behold they had a full case of H1000 1 pounders and a few cases of IMR4350. Just bought a pound of each so I don't keep getting distracted... hopefully it's a sign of things getting better. Haven't seen Retumbo or H1000 in almost 2 years?





You are gonna summon thunder with that magnum fuel.  Glad you ran across it.







Also encouraging to hear about  IMR 4350  finding it's way back on the shelves.  I need to connect on some.....soon.


----------



## Kowtown

Watching y'all on this thread has lit a fire on my lazy self.
Had to knock the dust off of my old 650 this week. Only ever loaded 45acp and 45 colt on it not even that for the last few years.
Finally bought an AR and a couple of nines.

Had to run down 9mm dies and a conversion kit for the Dillon too. Not an easy task.
Got it cleaned, lubed and mostly adjusted today. Gonna try to maybe run some tomorrow if the heat don't get to me.

All of the bullets I have on hand are 115 grain. Anyone have a favorite powder or load?
I'm new on the 9mm so any advice is welcome.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> You are gonna summon thunder with that magnum fuel.  Glad you ran across it.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Also encouraging to hear about  IMR 4350  finding it's way back on the shelves.  I need to connect on some.....soon.



I can probably trade a lb of unopened H4350 if you ever come through Blairsville. My manbuns love it and I’ve got 10 lbs. Did buy some 6.5 StaBall out of curiosity but haven’t tried it yet.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> I can probably trade a lb of unopened H4350 if you ever come through Blairsville. My manbuns love it and I’ve got 10 lbs. Did buy some 6.5 StaBall out of curiosity but haven’t tried it yet.




8lb kegs of StaBall were on the Hodgdon/Winchester powder site/store for order three months or so.  Saw it there....didn't have a need as I was then rocking a bald head.....wife told me to let it grow back out....and I did.

Now that I have hair again....and occasionally identify as a ManBun chooter-sniper-in-training....shoulda-woulda-coulda jumped on that StaBall. 

Ammo market is on the rebound......components soon to follow......just a race against time to get stocked up bigly before the Biden/Harris Gestapo throw a wrench into guns'n'gear and jams us all up.


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> Watching y'all on this thread has lit a fire on my lazy self.
> Had to knock the dust off of my old 650 this week. Only ever loaded 45acp and 45 colt on it not even that for the last few years.
> Finally bought an AR and a couple of nines.
> 
> Had to run down 9mm dies and a conversion kit for the Dillon too. Not an easy task.
> Got it cleaned, lubed and mostly adjusted today. Gonna try to maybe run some tomorrow if the heat don't get to me.
> 
> All of the bullets I have on hand are 115 grain. Anyone have a favorite powder or load?
> I'm new on the 9mm so any advice is welcome.
> 
> View attachment 1085009



Yeah, man......get'r back in action.   

That's a purty sight, right there. 



Gonna be learning 9mm right along with you.....as well as my having to learn most everything else.   

Good stuff & fun times.


----------



## bullgator

Kowtown said:


> Watching y'all on this thread has lit a fire on my lazy self.
> Had to knock the dust off of my old 650 this week. Only ever loaded 45acp and 45 colt on it not even that for the last few years.
> Finally bought an AR and a couple of nines.
> 
> Had to run down 9mm dies and a conversion kit for the Dillon too. Not an easy task.
> Got it cleaned, lubed and mostly adjusted today. Gonna try to maybe run some tomorrow if the heat don't get to me.
> 
> All of the bullets I have on hand are 115 grain. Anyone have a favorite powder or load?
> I'm new on the 9mm so any advice is welcome.
> 
> View attachment 1085009


Try Everglades Ammo for 9mm bullets. They usually have them in stock. 
For powders, there are a bunch that work well.


----------



## Jester896

Kowtown said:


> All of the bullets I have on hand are 115 grain. Anyone have a favorite powder or load?
> I'm new on the 9mm so any advice is welcome.



I just picked up a 2K count box of 124s from Wideners for a few $ over $200 to my door.

I use CFEPistol and Autocomp in mine...I see we are close if you want to try something before you buy it.


----------



## Darkhorse

I use mostly Unique. I also use it in my .40 and in my .44 Magnums. It helps keep things simple and it works good. The new Unique is much cleaner burning than the older Unique.


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> Yeah, man......get'r back in action.
> 
> That's a purty sight, right there.
> 
> 
> 
> Gonna be learning 9mm right along with you.....as well as my having to learn most everything else.
> 
> Good stuff & fun times.



Thanks Dub,

The way my memory works these day I forgot most of what I knew about reloading, which wasn't that much anyway.


----------



## Kowtown

bullgator said:


> Try Everglades Ammo for 9mm bullets. They usually have them in stock.
> For powders, there are a bunch that work well.



Thanks for the info Gator. I will definitely be checking with Everglades for supplies. They appear to have lots of powder and bullets in stock. Just got 2000 115 grn fmj bullets from Ammo To Go a couple of weeks ago and I have a few hundred lead round nose from old stock to get me started.


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> I just picked up a 2K count box of 124s from Wideners for a few $ over $200 to my door.
> 
> I use CFEPistol and Autocomp in mine...I see we are close if you want to try something before you buy it.




Thanks Jester.
I paid $240 to my door for 2k box of 115s from Ammo to Go about 3 weeks ago. Shipped it day I ordered it. Satisfied with the company but I like what I see about Everglades too. They seem to have more variety of bullets and powder in stock.

Would love to take the tour of what a neat and organized loading room looks like.


----------



## Kowtown

Darkhorse said:


> I use mostly Unique. I also use it in my .40 and in my .44 Magnums. It helps keep things simple and it works good. The new Unique is much cleaner burning than the older Unique.


Thanks for the info Darkhorse.
I have Unique. Think it must be the old Unique as I have not bought any powder for many years.
I used a lot of Unique when I was loading 45 colt back in my cowboy shooting days.


----------



## chuckdog

Kowtown said:


> Watching y'all on this thread has lit a fire on my lazy self.
> Had to knock the dust off of my old 650 this week. Only ever loaded 45acp and 45 colt on it not even that for the last few years.
> Finally bought an AR and a couple of nines.
> 
> Had to run down 9mm dies and a conversion kit for the Dillon too. Not an easy task.
> Got it cleaned, lubed and mostly adjusted today. Gonna try to maybe run some tomorrow if the heat don't get to me.
> 
> All of the bullets I have on hand are 115 grain. Anyone have a favorite powder or load?
> I'm new on the 9mm so any advice is welcome.
> 
> View attachment 1085009




Accurate #7 has been top choice for 9mm and 40 S&W high velocity loading for many years.

Since trying CFE Pistol in the mid teens it has taken over a lot of #7 duties. For me its the higher velocities equivalent of Unique/Universal standard velocity applications. I've gotten impressive results from a lot of straight/semi-straight wall calibers without pushing pressure limits. Metering is also excellent.

I use mostly Universal for standard velocity handgun rounds. It has been my go to powder for several years. Metering is good and load density makes an off charge standout. Most caliber/bullet combos I load the case is near 50% full.


----------



## chuckdog

*I put together a few 68 Hornady Match/25.3grs CFE 223 5.56 rounds early yesterday. The AR magazine of the Ruger American turnbolt limits my overall length @ 2.250". I loaded my test rounds @ 2.245" for reliability.*


----------



## Jester896

Kowtown said:


> Would love to take the tour of what a neat and organized loading room looks like.




Everglades is good...there was a time when I would run to see my Paw-in-Law in Naples and pick up beaucoup jugs of powder and primers to bring back...I still look at their inventory when I go down.

https://www.wideners.com/reloading-supplies/bullets/pistol-bullets/9mm-bullets


----------



## bullgator

Kowtown said:


> Thanks Jester.
> I paid $240 to my door for 2k box of 115s from Ammo to Go about 3 weeks ago. Shipped it day I ordered it. Satisfied with the company but I like what I see about Everglades too. They seem to have more variety of bullets and powder in stock.
> 
> Would love to take the tour of what a neat and organized loading room looks like.


I would check Powder Valley 2-3 times a day for your powder needs. They get stock in fairly regularly and don’t charge crazy prices like everyone else seems to be. A pound of powder still runs between $25-36.


----------



## Kowtown

bullgator said:


> I would check Powder Valley 2-3 times a day for your powder needs. They get stock in fairly regularly and don’t charge crazy prices like everyone else seems to be. A pound of powder still runs between $25-36.



Thanks Gator

I'm pretty good on the powder and bullet side for now. Most of the powder I have is old school. I think the newist (not sure if that is a word) is Clays. I used it on my 45
Colt loads if I remember correctly. Going down to the shop to make a list of the powder I have on hand.

Again, Thanks to all of you who have responded.

Randy


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> Everglades is good...there was a time when I would run to see my Paw-in-Law in Naples and pick up beaucoup jugs of powder and primers to bring back...I still look at their inventory when I go down.
> 
> https://www.wideners.com/reloading-supplies/bullets/pistol-bullets/9mm-bullets




Always good  to have a backup source in these crazy times.

Please post more pics of your reloading lab as a source of reference for those of us less organized and/or more lazy.


----------



## Jester896

Ha...I have run outta places to squirrel it all...not to mention the  look on your faces if I did

tried to buy more this week but I'm not paying todays retail prices for 48# of powder and 11K primers...and he says he wants to get outta reloading.  Just cause Hodgdon gets $45 for a # of powder doesn't mean you can't get it for $25-33 on Powder Vally's site when they get it in....and Winchester primers aren't but $55 K


----------



## bullgator

I wonder if we might start seeing Remington primers on the market soon?


----------



## Jester896

Here ya go @Kowtown ...you guilted me into cleaning up
When I did I found that short throw handle for the Co-Ax and installed it before I lost it again.


now if I could just do something with all this brass


----------



## chuckdog

*I have the same issue with brass. It seems like every time I give 100 away someone brings me 200 more. 1 step up 2 steps back.*

*I appreciate the fact that folks think of me when they have brass, I’m not going to hurt anyone’s feelings by turning it down either!*


----------



## Jester896

I did run the 100 .44 Rem Mag through the new Redding Profile Crimp Die I finally got.  There is a bag (more than 50) of .270s in that pile reloaded with CT 130gr that, unknown powder and Remington primers...2 rounds went click so he gave them all away.  There is even some 300 RSAUM...maybe 50 I need to pull, clean the brass up and sell...some nickle .204...200 or so pieces of LC OF Match Brass to add to what I have now...just a bunch of stuff.  I don't think I will ever run outta .270 or .308 brass.


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> Here ya go @Kowtown ...you guilted me into cleaning up
> When I did I found that short throw handle for the Co-Ax and installed it before I lost it again.
> View attachment 1085086
> 
> 
> 
> now if I could just do something with all this brass
> 
> View attachment 1085087




I figured that might happen...I worked on mine a little too, since I was guilty of instigating it...


I store most of mine in plastic coffee container or peanut jars,,


----------



## menhadenman

Boy oh boy, hit the range early today with my new (to me) White Oak Armament 1/7 Wylde Barrel... couldn’t believe the difference it made. Got many groups under 1 MOA, with one group (69 gr BTHP over Benchmark) easily the best I’ve ever sent out of a gas gun: 0.262 MOA. Will be back at the bench this evening.


----------



## Jester896

Kowtown said:


> I store most of mine in plastic coffee container or peanut jars,,


Nice!
I can't drink enough coffee or eat enough peanuts to store it...I buy those clear Sterilite containers and they are real stackable.  You might be able to see some of them stacked in the back on the shelf of the loading bench.  Then there are the 20mm Ammo cans


----------



## menhadenman

Forgot to mention, shot my 7 RM again. More VLD loads but wanted to back off that one that was a little too hot. Gave the H4831 another shot but still not as good as the IMR 4350.

Shot round robin with no barrel cooling on the bottom row - looks like another node in the 58.6 to 59.1 range. Probably safer than my 62.0 grain laser at 3100 FPS ?.

Book max is 58.3 but I’m loading long and zero pressure even at 62. Just wanted to tune it down a notch.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Nice!
> I can't drink enough coffee or eat enough peanuts to store it...I buy those clear Sterilite containers and they are real stackable.  You might be able to see some of them stacked in the back on the shelf of the loading bench.  Then there are the 20mm Ammo cans


Try them Laura Lynn pretzels stuffed with peanut butter. Ain’t met a man yet that can’t crush a couple of those a week! Great containers is how I justify it.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Try them Laura Lynn pretzels stuffed with peanut butter.



tryin real hard not to be a big fat kid...and stay just a fat kid


----------



## GregoryB.

I use the the same coffee and peanut plastic jars for all of my brass too.


----------



## rosewood

I don't do coffee, but have lots of the peanut and pretzel containers.  Also use the zip bags that trail mix comes in.

Rosewood


----------



## chuckdog

*I had these dropped off by a friend that got them through an estate sale.*

*These were a gift. There are some genuinely good folks in this world yet.*

*I'm proud to have the honor to call a few of them friend!*


----------



## Darkhorse

Menhadenman, How are you checking for pressure? That one load of 62 grains with no pressure signs and the book max of 58.5 grains just makes me wonder. When working up a load for an elk hunt I've been known to chase that Dragon's tail myself. Though now I don't recommend it and find it's not normally needed.


----------



## Darkhorse

I see some of you guys are really in bad shape. So just to help out a fellow GON member I'd be glad to take a few of those .308 hulls off your hands.


----------



## Jester896

Darkhorse said:


> So just to help out a fellow GON member I'd be glad to take a few of those .308 hulls off your hands.



How many do you want sir?
they would be from the '60s I think and all RA stamped military.  They are sized, trimmed and ready to go...but I would go back over them since I didn't do them myself.  I will even run them through the SS media before I send them.


----------



## chuckdog

Darkhorse said:


> I see some of you guys are really in bad shape. So just to help out a fellow GON member I'd be glad to take a few of those .308 hulls off your hands.



*I just gave a nephew 300 once fired by me 7.62/308 brass. We're gonna let him resize and open the primer pockets on those!*

*I have a good number of magnum caliber brass that I don't see me using many of in the future. I also have stuff like .375 Winchester and .220 Swift. I think I may have a few .225 Winchester brass too.*

*The .308 Win is my go to caliber. I still have a couple of turnbolt and one AR platform chambered for it. I'll need to go look at what I have. Honestly, other than some new Remington and Winchester 50ct bags I don't know what I have in .308 now.*

*I know if you're in need of some, I will fix you up with something!*


----------



## chuckdog

menhadenman said:


> Forgot to mention, shot my 7 RM again. More VLD loads but wanted to back off that one that was a little too hot. Gave the H4831 another shot but still not as good as the IMR 4350.
> 
> Shot round robin with no barrel cooling on the bottom row - looks like another node in the 58.6 to 59.1 range. Probably safer than my 62.0 grain laser at 3100 FPS ?.
> 
> Book max is 58.3 but I’m loading long and zero pressure even at 62. Just wanted to tune it down a notch.
> 
> View attachment 1085389




*Straight walled cartridges, in my youth I'd stuff as much slow burning powder as they would hold in them.*

*I may have but I don't recall ever coming close to loading any bottleneck cartridge 4grs above book max!*


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> Menhadenman, How are you checking for pressure? That one load of 62 grains with no pressure signs and the book max of 58.5 grains just makes me wonder. When working up a load for an elk hunt I've been known to chase that Dragon's tail myself. Though now I don't recommend it and find it's not normally needed.



Yes, I was worried after hearing back from the Berger tech who shared their load data... but he also said that since I’m loading long it may not be as evident. I’m like 0.040” over their book COAL if I recall so guessing that helped. I haven’t seen any difference in primer shape, no ejector marks, etc... but decided to drop back a hair for that next node down. 

My initial guess on charge was based on load data for other bullets but I guess it goes to show that specific data is probably the best idea!

Any suggestions always appreciated. Thanks


----------



## menhadenman

chuckdog said:


> *Straight walled cartridges, in my youth I'd stuff as much slow burning powder as they would hold in them.*
> 
> *I may have but I don't recall ever coming close to loading any bottleneck cartridge 4grs above book max!*



Here’s the exchange with Berger... he got back to me in about 20 minutes. Excellent customer service. 

****
According to the load data sheet for the 7 Mag (see attached), you are a few grains over our listed max, although our manual is a bit on the conservative side. Seating depth may also play a factor if you are loaded longer than SAAMI spec, you have some extra room for powder. Based on the listed velocities and you being above them, your speeds don't sound out of this world crazy. You'll just want to keep an eye on pressure as you are over the listed book max. 

H4831sc is listed on the attached data sheet as well and would be a good option to try. We don't have H4350 as the fill ratios are likely too low for our normal standards. 

****

Hello - I have been reloading 7 RM using the 168 hunter VLDs, BR2s, Peterson Brass, and 61.8 to 62.0 grains of IMR 4350 with impressive results in the new Hells Canyon LR (26" bbl 1/8 twist). 

I have two questions: 

(1) I'm getting nearly 3,077 fps with no pressure signs at all. Is that unusual? 

(2) In addition to IMR 4350, I also have H4350 and H4831 to load with and cannot find any load data for the 168 VLDs. Do you have any data you can share? I've heard that the H4350 is not optimal (haven't tried it) and my limited experience with the H4831 is that it's a little slower... but I haven't pushed it.


----------



## Jester896

just remember that loading long and putting the bullet into the lands can increase pressure too.  I would think that Berger would be looking for as close to a 100% case fill as they can get and loading long can increase the case capacity to a degree as they seem to state.

your case is belted and it is headspace from there...many times the shoulders don't come close to contacting like it does for a case that head spaces from the shoulder...it will first have to bottom out on the shoulder area of the case before you would start seeing or feeling other pressure signs.  That is just my view and may not be entirely accurate.

measure the datum line on a fired and unfired case to see how much stretch you are getting


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> Here’s the exchange with Berger... he got back to me in about 20 minutes. Excellent customer service.
> 
> ****
> According to the load data sheet for the 7 Mag (see attached), you are a few grains over our listed max, although our manual is a bit on the conservative side. Seating depth may also play a factor if you are loaded longer than SAAMI spec, you have some extra room for powder. Based on the listed velocities and you being above them, your speeds don't sound out of this world crazy. You'll just want to keep an eye on pressure as you are over the listed book max.
> 
> H4831sc is listed on the attached data sheet as well and would be a good option to try. We don't have H4350 as the fill ratios are likely too low for our normal standards.
> 
> ****
> 
> Hello - I have been reloading 7 RM using the 168 hunter VLDs, BR2s, Peterson Brass, and 61.8 to 62.0 grains of IMR 4350 with impressive results in the new Hells Canyon LR (26" bbl 1/8 twist).
> 
> I have two questions:
> 
> (1) I'm getting nearly 3,077 fps with no pressure signs at all. Is that unusual?
> 
> (2) In addition to IMR 4350, I also have H4350 and H4831 to load with and cannot find any load data for the 168 VLDs. Do you have any data you can share? I've heard that the H4350 is not optimal (haven't tried it) and my limited experience with the H4831 is that it's a little slower...



What the Berger tech said is my exact thinking on your load .... Jester also has a point about touching or very close to the lands ....

I also think you are fine as long as no pressure signs show up ... I have a few loads that are over book max ... just don't hand one to some else to shoot in their rifle ...

I don't know if it has been mentioned or not ... but anytime you are at maximun loads(always important, but even more so at that level) ....You want to make sure the brass fits the chamber as far as headspace(not talking about the crappy belt) ...the shoulder fitting snug as the bolt closes ... if not cases will separate real easy .... thanks to the belt ... size it just like a belt less case ....


----------



## menhadenman

Thanks - what I did for seating to start with was figure out jam length... used a Dremel and cut a little a line on the neck of a sized case then chambered it. Turned out to work well near as I can tell - several tries with a comparator all came within a couple thousandths of an inch. The stony point gauge just doesn't seem as consistent but maybe I'm doing it wrong 

Started 0.025 back from jam on this one and it turned out that still leaves plenty of room in the magazine. Haven't played much with length since then since I've been getting solid groups. Will probably mess around a bit more though since I've got powder and bullets to burn for that rifle. For resizing, I was going to try 0.002" shoulder bump but where I had it set has a natural tight fit in the chamber when I close it so just let it be. Don't know how important it is, but the case length isn't growing near as much as I thought it would? Haven't had to do much trimming over first 2-3 firings.


----------



## Jester896

one other thing we haven't mentioned...you are shooting this early in the morning from what I have seen...what happens when it is 90* outside?

trimming necks are one thing and the stretch Briar mentioned is what separated the case.  measuring the datum line will tell you how much it is stretching


----------



## rosewood

If you are neck sizing or just barely bumping the shoulder back, you will get very little stretch.  You have already fire formed the brass to your chamber.  Most stretching occurs from the case expanding to fill the chamber, then you squeezing it back down to the factory specs, the extra brass has to go somewhere, so the case gets longer.  

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> one other thing we haven't mentioned...you are shooting this early in the morning from what I have seen...what happens when it is 90* outside?
> 
> trimming necks are one thing and the stretch Briar mentioned is what separated the case.  measuring the datum line will tell you how much it is stretching



Haven't put much thought into temps on this one... I'd use this rifle out west and my gun range is maybe 2,500' elev. I have thought about tossing a few rounds into an ice box to make sure I don't lose anything in that direction though.

I'm using a FL die with a little shoulder bump... sounds like what I'm seeing is OK. I have headspace comparator and looked at fired/unfired brass. Can't recall the difference but it wasn't much (I think less than 0.010). Is that what you're saying about datum line?


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Haven't put much thought into temps on this one... I'd use this rifle out west and my gun range is maybe 2,500' elev. I have thought about tossing a few rounds into an ice box to make sure I don't lose anything in that direction though.
> 
> I'm using a FL die with a little shoulder bump... sounds like what I'm seeing is OK. I have headspace comparator and looked at fired/unfired brass. Can't recall the difference but it wasn't much (I think less than 0.010). Is that what you're saying about datum line?



Although cold may be an issue I was thinking more along the lines of heat...when it is 90*.

yes it sounds like you are and yes...if you are talking about the deeper set of Hornady bushings...it measures the datum line (half way between the neck and where the shoulders meet the case wall).


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> Haven't put much thought into temps on this one... I'd use this rifle out west and my gun range is maybe 2,500' elev. I have thought about tossing a few rounds into an ice box to make sure I don't lose anything in that direction though.
> 
> I'm using a FL die with a little shoulder bump... sounds like what I'm seeing is OK. I have headspace comparator and looked at fired/unfired brass. Can't recall the difference but it wasn't much (I think less than 0.010). Is that what you're saying about datum line?



The datum line on the SAAMI drawings is at the .420" diameter on the shoulder ....for 7mm Remington Magnum....

However the diameter controlling headspace may be any where along the shoulder angle ....I have seen it out near the cartridge body, down near the neck shoulder junction and any where between .... depending on what condition the reamer was in and the skill of the worker doing the job .... That is the reason that all rifles are different ... That is the reason Berger book max is different ....they didn't use your rifle for testing.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Although cold may be an issue I was thinking more along the lines of heat...when it is 90*.
> 
> yes it sounds like you are and yes...if you are talking about the deeper set of Hornady bushings...it measures the datum line (half way between the neck and where the shoulders meet the case wall).



I think you're right... and also why I was sweating a bit after hearing how hot I was (I'm scared of dragon tails unlike the younger darkhorse!). 

Another thing you all can help me on is how to deal with the belt supposedly being "headspace." The way I was tackling it was FL resize with enough bump that I can still close the bolt fine. 

So if a fella were to measure headspace on a virgin piece of brass, and again on a once-fired piece, that'd tell me how much of off (like briar was saying)? So if it's 0.010 for example, I'd want to resize until I got to 0.008 or 0.007? 

I think half of the cr&p I do just winds up with something lucky.


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> I think you're right... and also why I was sweating a bit after hearing how hot I was (I'm scared of dragon tails unlike the younger darkhorse!).
> 
> Another thing you all can help me on is how to deal with the belt supposedly being "headspace." The way I was tackling it was FL resize with enough bump that I can still close the bolt fine.
> 
> So if a fella were to measure headspace on a virgin piece of brass, and again on a once-fired piece, that'd tell me how much of off (like briar was saying)? So if it's 0.010 for example, I'd want to resize until I got to 0.008 or 0.007?
> 
> I think half of the cr&p I do just winds up with something lucky.



The easy way to find the "contact point" and thus headspace is to color the shoulder with a black magic marker ....any place there is brass color showing after chambering ...is where the cartridge shoulder makes contact ...be very careful chambering and extracting as you can cause color to show that is not contact .....


----------



## Jester896

I think you may already be doing it right..just can't see from here 
like Briar is telling you...you want the shoulders about .001-.002 off...not .008 or .007.
if your bolt closes tight on your sized brass it wouldn't hurt to bump it back .001...what ever that measurement you get from the tight brass.

i think I am splainin that right...Briar told you how to find where the tight spot is with the Sharpie...you may not even have to close the bolt all the way to get a mark.


----------



## menhadenman

Thanks for the tips. I think I’m doing it right but will double check a few things. 

Loaded up about 100 rounds of 223 for my new barrel that I’m all tickled about. H335, will see how that does.


----------



## Darkhorse

With belted magnums case stretch can be a problem. To check try this, Get a paper clip and straighten it out then bend one end to it can be inserted into the case mouth, now sharpen the tip of the bent portion. Insert the clip to the bottom of the case then with the sharp end pressing against the case slowly drag the paper clip towards the case mouth. You can feel the sharp tip against the brass, mostly it will feel smooth but when you reach a stretched area the feel will be obvious. Look for this just above the belt. If the case separates this is where it will fail.  Throw away any suspect cases.

The problem with relying on the old pressure checks like primer extrusion, difficult case extraction etc. is that by the time these signs show themselves the actual pressure is already too high. If I'm chasing the Dragon's tail I use all the established pressure signs plus I keep track of it by measuring the belt expansion or on non belted cases the case head just above the rim. I use micrometers that measure in the tenth of thousand'ths, .0001" I don't really recommend this as it takes a lot of time and practice to reliably measure accurately on a tapered case in increments that small.
Also the atmospheric conditions can bump up your pressures. I had a good, safe, load of IMR 4831 pushing a 165 grain bullet in my .300 WM. This load was right at book max. It had been raining for several days but one afternoon I went anyway, it was foggy with suspended water droplets in the air, and cloudy with thunder in the distance. Just downright wet.
Late in the afternoon I got a shot at a medium buck aross the clearcut. When I tried to lift the bolt it wouldn't budge. I finally used a rail on my stand to hammer it open. I thought maybe it was a fluke and I needed another shot on that buck so I shot again. Same results. Each round had been charged with a weighed powder charge.
A few days later with sunny skies and lower humidity the same rounds shot with no signs of pressure.  Now that can really mess you up when looking for a safe maximum load.


----------



## ChidJ

Resizing a big batch of 223 today


----------



## Jester896

ChidJ said:


> Resizing a big batch of 223 today


bring it by..I have a 5 gal bucket I need to run...we can do it on the processing Dillon


----------



## menhadenman

Midsouth has 62 gr at $0.13

https://www.midsouthshooterssupply....diameter-62-grain-full-metal-jacket-250-count


----------



## ChidJ

@Jester896 , I’d certainly take you up on that if you weren’t about 4 hours drive away haha. I’ll have to plug along snail pace with my Redding


----------



## menhadenman

Got up early and belted out a bunch more 69 and 75 BTHP with H335 and BLC(2)... hoping to find more combos for the Wylde. I’m thinking the BLC(2) might be better with the bigger bullets. Maybe Friday morning the paper will let me know.


----------



## rosewood

RL15 with 75 BTHP has proven to be the most accurate option in my Colt Hbar.  65 grain SGKs group well with H335.

Rosewood


----------



## Baroque Brass

I reloaded some 6.5 Creedmoor yesterday. Since I was setting everything up for that caliber, I measured the COAL after loading the first five and tried to chamber a few. Of the five, the bolt would only close on two. I adjusted the seating depth on a couple, seating them a few thousandths deeper and tried again with the same results. I measured a factory load and it was longer than the reloads, but chambered easily. The problem was that the primer on the ones that wouldn’t close was just a bit high. A few whacks with a hammer fixed the primer problem?. Problem solved so I reseated all the primers that appeared too high in the remaining uncharged cases. I guess the tolerance on the bolt is close enough that it couldn’t accommodate an ever so slightly high primer. My old Model 70 wasn’t that picky.


----------



## rosewood

Baroque Brass said:


> A few whacks with a hammer fixed the primer problem?. .


 In for the responses   for those that don't understand facetiousness.


----------



## rosewood

You kind of have me wondering.  Many years ago, when I first loaded .270.  I did full length resize with my Lee dies and couldn't get the rounds to chamber.  Couldn't find anything wrong with loads.  Lee had me send in the dies and some sized brass.  Told me everything was in spec and for some reason I have never had the problem since.  Maybe I didn't have my primers seated all the way and have done a better job seating since then.  That mystery may be solved now.  

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

yeah..they should be about .004 under the surface in my view...SAAMI says flush to .008...kinda a happy medium.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Jester896 said:


> yeah..they should be about .004 under the surface in my view...SAAMI says flush to .008...kinda a happy medium.


Interesting. I did note that the problem cases would wobble slightly if stood on end. I’m using primers that are probably 20 years old. I had someone tell me a while back that he had some trouble getting older primers to seat in new cases. Maybe dimensions have changed a bit.


----------



## menhadenman

Baroque Brass said:


> I reloaded some 6.5 Creedmoor yesterday. Since I was setting everything up for that caliber, I measured the COAL after loading the first five and tried to chamber a few. Of the five, the bolt would only close on two. I adjusted the seating depth on a couple, seating them a few thousandths deeper and tried again with the same results. I measured a factory load and it was longer than the reloads, but chambered easily. The problem was that the primer on the ones that wouldn’t close was just a bit high. A few whacks with a hammer fixed the primer problem?. Problem solved so I reseated all the primers that appeared too high in the remaining uncharged cases. I guess the tolerance on the bolt is close enough that it couldn’t accommodate an ever so slightly high primer. My old Model 70 wasn’t that picky.



41.5 grains of H4350 has been the ticket for my 6.5CM... I've heard several others land in that same spot. I load the 143 ELD-X at 2.232" base to ogive and get under 0.5 MOA pretty easy.


----------



## Jester896

Baroque Brass said:


> I’m using primers that are probably 2old. I0 years had someone tell me a while back that he had some trouble getting older primers to seat in new cases. Maybe dimensions have changed a bit.



or the new cases have a closer tolerance...I always run a reamer in them to make sure they are squared up.


----------



## Baroque Brass

The only powder I’ve been able to find is Varget and I traded some factory ammo for it. I started with the minimum 36 grains and loaded five each with 36, 37, 38, and 38.5, staying well under maximum of 41. Pushing Hornady 120gr ELDM. Hope to get to the range this week. When I thought I had a problem with seating depth and kept seating a bit deeper, all the rounds ended up being about .006 shorter than recommended COAL of 2.67”. I’m interested so see how the accuracy is. The rifle is very accurate with factory ammo. 

Thanks for the input.


----------



## Baroque Brass

Jester896 said:


> or the new cases have a closer tolerance...I always run a reamer in them to make sure they are squared up.


I’ve never reamed the primer pocket, I just clean with a wire brush primer pocket cleaner. So there’s a pocket reamer?


----------



## Jester896

Baroque Brass said:


> So there’s a pocket reamer?


If you already have an RCBS handle...Lyman and others make them for their handles too.
https://www.rcbs.com/case-processing/primer-pocket/primer-pocket-uniformer---carbide/575.html

you may be OK with your OAL since the die and shell holder didn't take into consideration your primer was sticking out.  If you adjusted the depth in the process your combustion chamber may be a little smaller  ...your still off max load too.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> 41.5 grains of H4350 has been the ticket for my 6.5CM... I've heard several others land in that same spot. I load the 143 ELD-X at 2.232" base to ogive and get under 0.5 MOA pretty easy.


I think that is what I use in with 140 SGKs.  Seem like 40.5 grains of IMR4451 is also a good load.

Rosewood


----------



## Darkhorse

Plus 1 on the primer pocket uniformer. Almost all the reloading manufacturers sell them, mine is a Lyman. There is a small radius in the bottom of the primer pocket and this radius prevents the primer from seating full depth. The tool simply cuts out the radius. Now your primers will be just under the surface of the pocket.

Recommended COAL is only a figure given that should chamber in most rifles. There is a lot more to seating depth for accuracy than that figure.
You could always just jam the bullet into the rifling. Just use the same hammer you reseated your primers with.

Rosewood, I understand facetiousness even if I can't spell it.


----------



## menhadenman

Alright darkhorse, jester, briar and chuckdog, I’m stuck on headspace reading. 

First case, virgin: 2.114”

Second case, fired case (2x): 2.121”

Third case, resized and primed: 2.126”

I’ve got my die locked and my reloads have been good. Maybe a little tight on chamber but very light. Whatdya think?

Sorry they’re upside down.


----------



## Jester896

sounds like your brass may be finished stretching to the chamber depth.  Kinda deep ain't it  that is what I was trying to get at earlier about the headspace wows with belted magnums.   The one that is slightly tight (2.126) bump it back .001 and wait for the others to catch up.  Might need to set them aside and anneal them when the others get to that point.  Not sure how you intend  to work things.


----------



## Jester896

I snuck out early from work...got about 60 .25-06 cases sized and about 1/3 of them trimmed.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> sounds like your brass may be finished stretching to the chamber depth.  Kinda deep ain't it  that is what I was trying to get at earlier about the headspace wows with belted magnums.   The one that is slightly tight (2.126) bump it back .001 and wait for the others to catch up.  Might need to set them aside and anneal them when the others get to that point.  Not sure how you intend  to work things.



You nailed it... I’m loading 0.142” longer than Berger’s COAL for those VLDs. And that’s 2.750” CBTO, jam is 2.776”. The magazine is a whopping 3.600”. 

Thanks for the advice, I’ll bump it back a little more on next round of loads. Cranked out some loads with H1000 and more with 4350 after feeding kids some antelope tacos. Got a lot of shooting to do soon!


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I snuck out early from work...got about 60 .25-06 cases sized and about 1/3 of them trimmed.



My wife’s uncle turned me onto the WFT2 from little crow... it’s the ticket for trimming near as I can tell. I’ve got about 4 inserts already.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> My wife’s uncle turned me onto the WFT2 from little crow... it’s the ticket for trimming near as I can tell. I’ve got about 4 inserts already.


I use a Sinclair/LE Wilson most or the Lee Case Gauge type for some


----------



## Darkhorse

I agree with Jester, sounds like that case has finally stretched to the chamber dimension.
Now I personally have never used a headspace gauge. With a new rifle I'll fire several rounds then just barely FL resize a case. It should not chamber so I'll screw the die in a tiny bit more, I don't really expect it to  chamber here either. So I just keep screwing in the die a little at a time until the case barely chambers, then a tad more until the bolt closes normally. Then I lock down the ring and the headspace is set for that rifle.
Benefits are the round more closely fits the chamber and if everything else is done right the round will be true to the centerline of the chamber.
Plus the case will last longer since it will stretch less on subsequent firings.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I use a Sinclair/LE Wilson most or the Lee Case Gauge type for some


Promise I'm slowly changing my quick, cheap, and easy ways. Took me about twenty $30 coolers before I finally bought a Pelican with lifetime warranty. That white trash DNA of mine is hard to shake


----------



## Jester896

Those Lee Case Gauge trimmers are pretty inexpensive compared to my other trimmer and mysteriously trim brass to .010 under max.  Once you have the drill drive piece and I would recommend the ball end cutter...caliber changes are about $8-10

I watched one grandfather sharpen shovels and hoes until there was no blade left and the other one repair lamps & small appliances for other people after he retired from Southern Bell.


----------



## Jester896

ask and the shalt receive

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>

6.5-300WSM a fiwa


----------



## menhadenman

Wouldn’t you know Alexander’s had a pile of Hodgdon powders today. Even 8 lb jugs of BLC-2, all the good stuff. I grabbed 2 more lbs of H1000 and IMR4350. I need to commit to a 223 powder for one size fits all. Waffling between CFE, Varget, and BLC2.


----------



## Jester896

We use to use H335 for 55-62gr and BL-C(2) in the 75-77.  RL-15 is good with 77s too. CFE223 is a happy medium...about all my buddy buys anymore. I like to have all of them. I hear it sweet in .308 too.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Darkhorse said:


> I agree with Jester, sounds like that case has finally stretched to the chamber dimension.
> Now I personally have never used a headspace gauge. With a new rifle I'll fire several rounds then just barely FL resize a case. It should not chamber so I'll screw the die in a tiny bit more, I don't really expect it to  chamber here either. So I just keep screwing in the die a little at a time until the case barely chambers, then a tad more until the bolt closes normally. Then I lock down the ring and the headspace is set for that rifle.
> Benefits are the round more closely fits the chamber and if everything else is done right the round will be true to the centerline of the chamber.
> Plus the case will last longer since it will stretch less on subsequent firings.



My Method also ....I own  a set of dies for every rifle ...some have two sets  ...zero  case gauges ....

Gauges and chambers "sometimes"  match ....  or that has my experiences with folks who bring gauges for me to try ...


----------



## Jester896

the only thing they save for me is hauling a rifle to the reloading room...then there is the get them to .000 cause I don't know what chamber they will be fired in stuff I do for my buddy...but if I set the shoulders to zero or -.001 it will work in anybodies rifle.

then if you don't use them and you pushed them back cause they were tight...how far did you push them back.  If you only needed -.001 how do you know you aren't -.005 now.

neither way is right or wrong


----------



## Darkhorse

Like BriarPatch I have a set of dies for each rifle. Not each caliber but each rifle. I no longer load for other people so my size die remains locked down all the time.
I've been doing it this way almost from the beginning and I've never had a case head separation, nor a case that wouldn't chamber.
Your right, I don't know whether I sit a shoulder back .001 or .005 but I don't need to know either. I only adjust the die about 1/16 a turn and that equates to no great amount.
Back when I started hand loading nobody I knew had a headspace gauge or any gauges for that matter. When we ran into problems we had to work our way out of them on our own. So I am very comfortable doing it my way and I understand the cause and effect. Later on new loaders were taught to use gauges and I can see how they feel comfortable doing it that way. I also understand how confused some get when I try to explain my ways.


----------



## Jester896

Darkhorse said:


> So I am very comfortable doing it my way and I understand the cause and effect.




when I was sizing .25-06 cases the other night...where I had my die the case was +.001 so I turned the die down about one letter..on the marking on the side of the Redding die...and it pushed it back to -.004...I had to back it out a little.

when I first started I used the rifle...I didn't have a set of dies for each rifle...just the one set.  I think I have one set of dies that the sizing die is locked down on.  The more I got into long range shooting the more it seemed to be important to do it the way I do now.


----------



## Darkhorse

Jester, My dies don't have markings on the sides, that 's how old school I am. If I was into serious competition I would probably do just like your doing. But any kind of long range shooting or rifle competition of any kind is far from my little piece of ground.
What I try and get across is alternate methods that produce superior results compared to the average by using standard tooling.


----------



## Jester896

Darkhorse said:


> Jester, My dies don't have markings on the sides, that 's how old school I am. If I was into serious competition I would probably do just like your doing. But any kind of long range shooting or rifle competition of any kind is far from my little piece of ground.
> What I try and get across is alternate methods that produce superior results compared to the average by using standard tooling.



Again, there is nothing wrong with your and Briar's method in fact it is probably more commonly used than the method I use.  I certainly hope you don't feel like I am trying to argue, I'm just pointing out alternate methods like you are.  I don't always have the pleasure of having a rifle in front of me 

RCBS mark their dies on top for caliber and Redding uses the sides just below the knurled part....the 1/16th turn 

I can't imagine how much better my rifle would shoot if I checked the concentricity of the rounds and stuff like that...I am just happy with the .25MOA @1K.  Some of this stuff just takes some of the fun out of it for me.

I don't even use the BTO measurement that menhadenman uses


----------



## menhadenman

Hey fellas Santa Larry just came by... and Brownell’s had BR2 primers in for a few minutes today. At $125/case before hazmat shipping ?.


----------



## menhadenman

And I made it over to the range at sunrise to beat on my new Wylde barrel. 

Here’s a string of 5 shot groups with 75 BTHP over H335. Not as good as Bemchmark, but I’m pretty happy - these were all bullets that I pulled from some garbage loads, #41 primers and mixed brass that was all pretty rough (I did trim tho). The one on the bottom left had me excited until the one shot!


----------



## menhadenman

menhadenman said:


> And I made it over to the range at sunrise to beat on my new Wylde barrel.
> 
> Here’s a string of 5 shot groups with 75 BTHP over H335. Not as good as Bemchmark, but I’m pretty happy - these were all bullets that I pulled from some garbage loads, #41 primers and mixed brass that was all pretty rough (I did trim tho). The one on the bottom left had me excited until the one shot!
> 
> View attachment 1086251



Forgot to ask, I shot that one round robin. I’ve heard both sides of the argument but don’t have enough patience to sort it out.


----------



## Jester896

getting closer tho
finished trimming the .25-06 for my buddy and it is in the SS tumbler running
I have a full 100ct bag of R-P .30-30 Win but for some reason only 80 Winchester cases..well the Winchester cases got sized and are in the other SS tumbler....might get those loaded up tomorrow after I trim them.  Might get to the 6.5-300WSM too with the new powder and boolits.


----------



## menhadenman

Dang @Jester896 i gotta listen to your advice more often. Finally got one of those fancy powder funnels for my 223 rounds. I gotta admit, it’s the cat’s meow... also nice not finding a few grains of CFE or 335 in my loading trays after cranking some rounds out. 

Loaded up another 100ish 223 rounds before supper, also prepped some Grendel brass to get my daughter going over the summer. Can’t find bullets to save my arse tho... all the 264 stuff out there is 130+ for the manbun.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Dang @Jester896 i gotta listen to your advice more often.



that does it...going to sit on my hands from now on

hate I let that box of Barnes 120TTSX go...you coulda got them...don't think I have anything lighter.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> that does it...going to sit on my hands from now on
> 
> hate I let that box of Barnes 120TTSX go...you coulda got them...don't think I have anything lighter.


Man I’ve got a few of the 100s and 127s, also some 105 and 118 CBBs but at $40/box for copper stuff it’s hard to let a 10 year old plink with em ?. Lemme know if you get hung up on your 6.5 I’ve got some heavier bullets if you’re interested.

Edit - including 130 TMK, but you gotta smash a deer with that monster 6.5 so I can see what it does!


----------



## Jester896

I have on hand
127LRX
129ABLR
130 VLD Hunting
130TMK
142SMK
142SMK M
142ABLR
143XLD-X
way low on 142ABLR


----------



## Darkhorse

Jester896 said:


> RCBS mark their dies on top for caliber and Redding uses the sides just below the knurled part....the 1/16th turn
> 
> I can't imagine how much better my rifle would shoot if I checked the concentricity of the rounds and stuff like that...I am just happy with the .25MOA @1K.  Some of this stuff just takes some of the fun out of it for me.
> 
> I don't even use the BTO measurement that menhadenman uses



So you have regular dies and are using the markings showing what caliber the dies are to set your headspace. Is that right?  And here I was thinking you had sizing dies with micrometer markings on the side to do that.
I just watch the sizing ring move and get pretty good results. No telling what I'd get if I used those factory markings.


----------



## GregoryB.

Powder Valley has 
. 264 120gr Hornady GMX in stock for $35


----------



## menhadenman

GregoryB. said:


> Powder Valley has
> . 264 120gr Hornady GMX in stock for $35


Thanks - nearly bought them, then checked ammoseek... Midsouth had some 123 BTHP, 250 bullets. After shipping and tax came to $98 (0.39 each). Much better for plinking! I've got a couple boxes of 120 ELD-Ms on backorder from a place called Creedmoor sports but that's been weeks. Have had decent luck with a place called Blue Collar Reloading in NC - top notch service.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I have on hand
> 127LRX
> 129ABLR
> 130 VLD Hunting
> 130TMK
> 142SMK
> 142SMK M
> 142ABLR
> 143XLD-X
> way low on 142ABLR



You could open a shop with that inventory  Only other 120+ stuff I've got from that list are 130 Game Changers and about 6 boxes of the ELD-X and ELD-Ms (143/140). Blue Collar had the ELD-X a couple weeks ago, same with Alexanders. They shoot great for me but I'm not sure they're the end all be all like you would think after reading stuff online.


----------



## Jester896

Darkhorse said:


> So you have regular dies and are using the markings showing what caliber the dies are to set your headspace. Is that right?



 not quite...but maybe...I still used the case mic to determine where it was...i used the marking letters as a reference point.  Say the B from RCBS on the top of your die corresponds or lines up with the front of the press. Then turn it in until the the S lines up with center. 

You suggested turn it in 1/16th of a turn.  With the Redding die I used, just that small amount of turning changed the shoulder bump -.004.  I know that because I measured it.  Granted the Redding letters are bigger than RCBS but it still didn't equal 1/16th of a turn.  So i unnecessarily moved the shoulders back .003 more than I needed to.  Had I turned it in 1/16 turn it would have been much more.  Without measuring tools you are shooting in the dark so to speak.

The basic differences is I know how much it moved.  With that, I may not have worked my brass as much as you.  But the really neat thing is... both of those loaded rounds shoot better than most factory rounds do.



menhadenman said:


> You could open a shop with that inventory



that's what I keep telling @Dub ...he's shopping at the wrong store


----------



## Jester896

Too purdy to load
these cleaned up nice!


and look...the inside is just as clean


----------



## Jester896

Well...it looks like a day of my usual antics.

I couldn't believe how inconsistent those cases were...some hard as rock...some nice and supple.  I did manage to get them all trimmed +/- .001.

I opened my box of 150gr Sierra FN...and whatta ya know...less than half a box..31 to be exact.

I decided to only load 20 or a box with that new Leverevolution powder I picked up.  Got the data from the Hodgdon site and loaded them mid range of min/max.

I charged them all to the .00...checked every load on both scales...seated the bullets to the cannalure and what do you know they all fall within the acceptable range and they were all within .001 of being the same.  Who in their right mind loads precision thurdy-thurdy.

Now it is time for a crimp...I screw the die down until it touches the shell holder and tighten it down a little....ran one..and yep...too much crimp...maybe it will load.

Backed the die out and got it set where it needed to be and finished the rest.

Brought them into the house and ...yep...that one won't chamber..but the rest are fine.  Now we can site the rifle in and check the groups and I have a few more to restock afterward.  I also checked the 170gr box and it is a partial box too.  I need to start checking those boxes I pull of my buddy's shelf and buy from him or trade him stuff around. 




that wore me out


----------



## menhadenman

I had a good one too. Momma worked so it was me and the kids. Middle of the day I wound up resizing about 150 7 RM brass, used @Jester896  and @Darkhorse  tips, pretty sure I’m in a good spot for shoulder bump. Also loaded a pile of Grendel after thinking about it - 85 gr varminters over 4198. Then put a new trigger in that Wylde (a fancy Geissele), then played musical scopes. 223, 6.5G, and 30-06 all got rotated.


----------



## Adam5

100 rounds of 10mm defense loads. 180gr Hornady XTP over 11.1gr of Accurate #7.


----------



## menhadenman

Here ya go @Jester896 

https://www.bluecollarreloading.com/products/berger-6-5mm-144gr-long-range-hybrid-target-26786


----------



## BriarPatch99

Just so you know(you may already do) ...a 7/8" -14 thread moves 0.071" Per full turn ...  do the math to get partial turns and you can figure out how much to move a die  ...

Someone made a "compass"  template using stick on labels ... Printed them out ....degree marks   ...stick on the top of your die and it gives reference marks ...

But another way ...is take a caliper and measure from the top of the press to the top of the die (flat) ...  
For seating dies measure from top of die to top of seater stem .... Find out what threads the stem is and you can use the https://www.atlanticfasteners.com/tech-tips/how-far-a-nut-or-bolt-travels-in-one-full-turn/ per inch to calculate how much you moving the stem ...
Here is a chart ...

https://www.atlanticfasteners.com/tech-tips/how-far-a-nut-or-bolt-travels-in-one-full-turn/


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> Just so you know(you may already do) ...a 7/8" -14 thread moves 0.071" Per full turn ...  do the math to get partial turns and you can figure out how much to move a die  ...
> 
> Someone made a "compass"  template using stick on labels ... Printed them out ....degree marks   ...stick on the top of your die and it gives reference marks ...
> 
> But another way ...is take a caliper and measure from the top of the press to the top of the die (flat) ...
> For seating dies measure from top of die to top of seater stem .... Find out what threads the stem is and you can use the https://www.atlanticfasteners.com/tech-tips/how-far-a-nut-or-bolt-travels-in-one-full-turn/ per inch to calculate how much you moving the stem ...
> Here is a chart ...
> 
> https://www.atlanticfasteners.com/tech-tips/how-far-a-nut-or-bolt-travels-in-one-full-turn/




Very useful!!!

 Thank you for posting this.


----------



## rosewood

Without using the chart, you just divide 1" by the pitch of 14 in that case and you get 0.0714285714  .  Then you divide how far you want to go by .071....  For example, you want to move up or down 0.1", so you divide, .01/.071 and get 1.408 turns so approx 1.4 turns.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

For some new loaders, I have a few tips that I do to make my life easier.  On one shelf, I have a piece of paper that list out the trim to length for the cartridges I use most. I store my Lee shell holders in a emptied small spackling bowl.  I printed out a list and taped it on the side that tells me what cartridges each shell holder fits.  So instead of looking these things up, I just look at the list.  Saves a ton of time.  I also keep one of the lee papers that has VMD for various powders handy on my bench.  Also, you could make a note of the turns per inch and leave it on or near your press so you can reference it when making adjustments.  I haven't done this, but it is on my to do list now.   You can index your dies and press with a sharpie since most are not marked from the factory.  Or you could use a scratch awl if you want something more permanent.

Rosewood


----------



## BriarPatch99

The RCBS old style seater dies have a 1/4" -28 thread... or 0.0357" per turn ...

New style has 1/2"- 20 ..... .0.050"

I'd have check some the others ...


----------



## rosewood

If I measured right, the adjustment screw for Lee dies that moves the bullet seat up and down and the crimp adjustment is 16 TPI which works out to .0625" per turn.  I am kind of ashamed I didn't already have this noted, but then again, I leave most of my dies set once I get them where I want them..

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Monster shipment of Hodgdon and IMR powders here in Blairsville today... lots of good stuff, too. I picked up a couple pounds out of principle. They also had a few cases of SRM and LP primers at $90 or so each.


----------



## menhadenman

Loaded up some ammo for my 30-old man this morning before breakfast. Got to thinking about it after playing musical scopes last weekend. H4350, will see how it does. Why not go down another rabbit hole before coming out of the others ??


----------



## menhadenman

Snuck out at sunrise and shot for a good bit. Good news is I found the next node for the 7 RM down from the hot-n-spicy but accurate one 3 grains over book max. Will chronograph to see how much speed I lost but wager it’s still 2900ish.

Bad news is the Retumbo was terrible. May give it one more go with some 175s or maybe a lighter charge but not much optimism on that one.

Shot a big pile of 223 reloads, Benchmark, Varget, and BLC-2 with good results.

Here’s the 4350 vs Retumbo. I may swap scopes with another with more X for load work.


----------



## rosewood

Sometimes a powder we really want to work just doesn't cooperate. Don't fret,  just use the one that does.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Sometimes a powder we really want to work just doesn't cooperate. Don't fret,  just use the one that does.
> 
> Rosewood


I’ve been reading too much about temp stability. I hunt at 8-10k elevation in pretty cold weather at times... the H100, H4831, and Retumbo are solid in the cold. But not sure the IMR is that bad? I may toss a few on ice and see if the dump velocity.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> I’ve been reading too much about temp stability. I hunt at 8-10k elevation in pretty cold weather at times... the H100, H4831, and Retumbo are solid in the cold. But not sure the IMR is that bad? I may toss a few on ice and see if the dump velocity.


Yeah, I have done that same reading.  Bad thing is, the powders that are supposed to be stable, haven't necessarily been the most accurate I have tested at the range.  Granted I have not done any type of stability test.

Varget is supposed to be the best, and I have tried it in several different cartridges and haven't found an accurate load yet.  I have stuck with the other powders instead.

Rosewood


----------



## Bowyer29

rosewood said:


> Yeah, I have done that same reading.  Bad thing is, the powders that are supposed to be stable, haven't necessarily been the most accurate I have tested at the range.  Granted I have not done any type of stability test.
> 
> Varget is supposed to be the best, and I have tried it in several different cartridges and haven't found an accurate load yet.  I have stuck with the other powders instead.
> 
> Rosewood


My Ruger M77 .260 loves Varget. However, it is the accuracy load that is listed and its only running about 2400fps. Knocks deer lights out at 200 yards or less.


----------



## NWS

YIKES !!!
Just happened on my last case to prime. Good thing I have other priming tools. 
I emailed RCBS. Hopefully I can get a replacement Universal Priming Arm sometime soon.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Varget is supposed to be the best, and I have tried it in several different cartridges and haven't found an accurate load yet.  I have stuck with the other powders instead.
> 
> Rosewood



I read somewhere in a study that H4350 was just on top of Varget followed by the Endurons from IMR.


----------



## menhadenman

Midsouth has a bunch of powder if it’s not too late.


----------



## Jester896

SPS got more 142gr ABLR in 6.5 ...I just couldn't see $62 for a box of boolits


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I read somewhere in a study that H4350 was just on top of Varget followed by the Endurons from IMR.


I use 4166 and 4451 in few cartridges.


----------



## GregoryB.

Didn't reload anything but I surfed the net for components while me and the Wife got our toes done.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> Didn't reload anything but I surfed the net for components while me and the Wife got our toes done. View attachment 1087519


Let's see that man bun...


----------



## GregoryB.

rosewood said:


> Let's see that man bun...


Don't have a Man Bun ( not sure I could grow one).  Got the same haircut Uncle Sam gave me in 1986. After wearing boots all day my feet need some TLC. I am sure some of your Wive's would love to see you get a Pedicure instead of walking around with those Hobbit feet.


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> I am sure some of your Wive's would love to see you get a Pedicure instead of walking around with those Hobbit feet.



Once you see those toes in some of the pictures...it is hard to unsee them


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester896 said:


> Once you see those toes in some of the pictures...it is hard to unsee them


Those are some Purdy toes. A little clear polish and I am ready for some flip flops.


----------



## bullgator

GregoryB. said:


> Didn't reload anything but I surfed the net for components while me and the Wife got our toes done. View attachment 1087519


----------



## Darkhorse

rosewood said:


> I use 4166 and 4451 in few cartridges.


I don't know about most of those powders you listed because I am old fashioned and stick with what works. I use IMR 4350 for all my loads in the 7mm mag. and the .300 win mag. The heaviest bullet I shoot in the 300 is 180 grains and IMR 4350 works well at this weight.
I also have my doubts that this powder is as temp. sensitive as some would have us believe.
My load work ups are done in the spring and summer. Spring is not too bad but our summers are high humidity and sometimes 100 degree days. When I do load workup a lot of it is with heavy loads. My last elk load was worked up by the old pressure checks plus miking the belt for expansion. It ended up being a couple of grains over max. Nowhere in this did it behave any differently from one day to another.
I was really working on my deer loads with 165 grain bullets and they ended up averageing under .500". The elk loads averaged .600" and might have been tighter if someone else was doing the shooting.
So when I got up to camp I was the first to shoot a zero check. I was cold. We had to wipe the snow off an old picnic table with a large pillow on top where we shot from. Distance was about 150 yards. I shot 2 into the same hole. Only a few other hunters managed to hit or keep all shots in the paper. The cold certainly didn't hurt my accuracy any.
I got my shot the second morning. The 5X5 was standing broadside in the open across an arroyo at a touch over 400 yards. The 180 grain Hornady Spire point took him in the shoulder and dropped him on the spot. DRT.
Now that doesn't seem like a temp. sensitive powder to me.


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> Those are some Purdy toes. A little clear polish and I am ready for some flip flops.



no doubt...but I was talking about the Hobbit Feet


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> no doubt...but I was talking about the Hobbit Feet


Hobbittses


----------



## Dub

Mercy.


----------



## Dub

Seen it all now.



Might as well pee on the fire and call in the dawgs ……it’s over now.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> View attachment 1087580


----------



## Dub

*Hobbit time !!!!*


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester896 said:


> Once you see those toes in some of the pictures...it is hard to unsee them


Try this image, Brazilian wax for Speedo season.


----------



## menhadenman

Darkhorse said:


> I don't know about most of those powders you listed because I am old fashioned and stick with what works. I use IMR 4350 for all my loads in the 7mm mag. and the .300 win mag. The heaviest bullet I shoot in the 300 is 180 grains and IMR 4350 works well at this weight.
> I also have my doubts that this powder is as temp. sensitive as some would have us believe.
> My load work ups are done in the spring and summer. Spring is not too bad but our summers are high humidity and sometimes 100 degree days. When I do load workup a lot of it is with heavy loads. My last elk load was worked up by the old pressure checks plus miking the belt for expansion. It ended up being a couple of grains over max. Nowhere in this did it behave any differently from one day to another.
> I was really working on my deer loads with 165 grain bullets and they ended up averageing under .500". The elk loads averaged .600" and might have been tighter if someone else was doing the shooting.
> So when I got up to camp I was the first to shoot a zero check. I was cold. We had to wipe the snow off an old picnic table with a large pillow on top where we shot from. Distance was about 150 yards. I shot 2 into the same hole. Only a few other hunters managed to hit or keep all shots in the paper. The cold certainly didn't hurt my accuracy any.
> I got my shot the second morning. The 5X5 was standing broadside in the open across an arroyo at a touch over 400 yards. The 180 grain Hornady Spire point took him in the shoulder and dropped him on the spot. DRT.
> Now that doesn't seem like a temp. sensitive powder to me.



Thanks for getting us back on track ? - exactly what I was looking for. I keep trying other stuff but that IMR4350 just outshines the others in close to 200 rounds loaded so far. I was going to toss 4 or 5 in the freezer then see what the chrono says. I bet you’re right that the “sensitivity” you mention is from -20 to +120 sort of stuff that none of us experience. Took all three kids camping this weekend so only red Ryder shooting for me!

Nice toes gregory, first time for me on a hunting forum!


----------



## deerslayer357

Loaded some more 41 magnum rounds- been a little while since I loaded and reminded me how much I enjoy it!  Ready for components to be plentiful so I don’t feel like i have to be so stingy with them!


----------



## deerslayer357

Got some 45 acp tumbling from my last range session also


----------



## Dub

@deerslayer357 you got it going on…..I have a pile of mixed brass in my tumblers now….and another 500+ pcs of mixed left to run.

Stuff that had accumulated over a few range sessions along with some random range pickups. 

Catching up on brass prep is gonna be a chore for a while. 

Think I have a good spot out in the garage set up now.  Lighted workbench that holds the tumblers.  Sturdy barstool with gel padded seat. Radio with Bluetooth.

Bought a Lee APP press that will be mounted to that bench with a beast of a universal decapper…..spring loaded bushing that should be able to keep up nicely. 

De-prime & tumble in garage.  Trimming & etc inside in the air conditioning, lol.

Slowly getting organized. Slowly.

Looking forward to keeping busy with it during free time.


----------



## ChidJ

Same. Lots of brass prep to do. Tomorrow night gonna prep a whole bunch of 6.5CM and 300WM. Maybe some 10mm as well, if I can stay motivated


----------



## Jester896

yeah...got a 5gal bucket of .45ACP to size...then clean...close to done with the cleaning of 9mm.  Got 2 buckets of .223 ready..clean enough.. at least 1 more bucket of .223 to size, trim and clean.  I have an undermined amount of .308 Match and LR brass to size and clean...I don't shoot it much any more so it is on the back burner.  Then I have the items I do for my friends business.

y'all go ahead and scream about processing brass if you want


----------



## ChidJ

Your press arm must be real strong, Jester. Thats a lot of reps


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> yeah...got a 5gal bucket of .45ACP to size...then clean...close to done with the cleaning of 9mm.  Got 2 buckets of .223 ready..clean enough.. at least 1 more bucket of .223 to size, trim and clean.  I have an undermined amount of .308 Match and LR brass to size and clean...I don't shoot it much any more so it is on the back burner.  Then I have the items I do for my friends business.
> 
> y'all go ahead and scream about processing brass if you want




Random question……do you make adjustments to your loads when running .308sp vs .308lp ?

I have been running across some sp brass in my stash.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Random question……do you make adjustments to your loads when running .308sp vs .308lp ?
> 
> I have been running across some sp brass in my stash.


if the case capacity was different...yes


----------



## Jester896

ChidJ said:


> Your press arm must be real strong, Jester. Thats a lot of reps


you mean like the dude in 50 First Dates..nah


----------



## menhadenman

Natchez has SR primers, at least for a couple minutes.


----------



## menhadenman

Pistol primers at Brownells, too! Still some in stock as of now. 

https://www.brownells.com/reloading/primers/pistol-primers/pistol-primers-prod79081.aspx


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Pistol primers at Brownells, too! Still some in stock as of now.
> 
> https://www.brownells.com/reloading/primers/pistol-primers/pistol-primers-prod79081.aspx


Dang, too late


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Dang, too late


They’re back in this morning, I’d look soon as you get up.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> They’re back in this morning, I’d look soon as you get up.


Thanks.  I was just about to order some and realized I would be paying $90 per thousand delivered.  That is just more than I want to pay.  I may break eventually if the prices don't come down.  I almost got caught up in the thrill of finally finding some I could buy, much like bidding in an auction, but my reasonable self caught up and took the reins.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

I broke.....got to thinking, just wasn't sure when they will be available again so I went ahead and grabbed 2k.  Got to reading, CCI claims their primers are easier to ignite than in the past.  I had switched to Federal for striker fired pistols, but maybe CCI has improved theirs to Federal standards.  We will see.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> I broke.....got to thinking, just wasn't sure when they will be available again so I went ahead and grabbed 2k.  Got to reading, CCI claims their primers are easier to ignite than in the past.  I had switched to Federal for striker fired pistols, but maybe CCI has improved theirs to Federal standards.  We will see.
> 
> Rosewood


I haven’t had trouble with them. And don’t feel too bad, I’ve paid some crazy prices for primers too. Still cheaper than factory ammo and like you said, who knows when inventory will improve?


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> I haven’t had trouble with them. And don’t feel too bad, I’ve paid some crazy prices for primers too. Still cheaper than factory ammo and like you said, who knows when inventory will improve?


I had issues with 40 S&W with light hammer strikes with striker fired pistol maybe 10 years ago.  I read that Federal were easier to ignite and switched to them exclusively in 40 & 9mm and haven't had a light strike since.  Have a friend that used to commercial reload and he had same issues and went to Federal for same reason, that was good enough for me to stick with Federals.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> but my reasonable self caught up and took the reins.



i hate it when that fella shows up
kinda why I didn't buy those ABLR bullets the other day...$60+ for a box of Blems


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> i hate it when that fella shows up
> kinda why I didn't by those ABLR bullets the other day...$60+ for a box of Blems


Yeah, but conspiracy theory fellow showed back up and won the fight.


----------



## menhadenman

Up at 4 again, decided to load up some more 168 VLDs for the 7RM. Pretty set on IMR4350 load (+/- 0.6 gr), had to give H4831sc and Retumbo another shot... I think backing down a touch might help. Need to get to the range, I’ve got a pile of 6.5G, 223, 30-06, and 7 RM to fling down range.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Up at 4 again, decided to load up some more 168 VLDs for the 7RM. Pretty set on IMR4350 load (+/- 0.6 gr), had to give H4831sc and Retumbo another shot... I think backing down a touch might help. Need to get to the range, I’ve got a pile of 6.5G, 223, 30-06, and 7 RM to fling down range.
> View attachment 1088204


Gotta find a day that the sweat won't drip off your nose to go to range.


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Gotta find a day that the sweat won't drip off your nose to go to range.


Still in the upper 50s at sunrise here in Union County ;-) it’s one of the reasons I told my wife living in the low country just ain’t for me anymore.


----------



## menhadenman

And Bownells has more small pistol primers right now!


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> And Bownells has more small pistol primers right now!


Shows only small pistol magnum in stock now.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> And Bownells has more small pistol primers right now!


Got me wondering now.  I ordered those primers Monday, still show order processing.  No shipping notice either.  I also ordered a 1911 thumb safety a few hours after the primers and it is supposed to be here today.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

I’d call them... had a primer order slip through the cracks for me a few months ago. Real heartbreaker.


----------



## menhadenman

I’m getting into more trouble... curious how these’ll spin in my 1/22 30” smoke pole.


----------



## tcward

Loaded up some more “pig bullets” this morning. 223 Speer 62 grain Gold Dots in front of some CFE 223. Can’t run out….


----------



## Dub

tcward said:


> Loaded up some more “pig bullets” this morning. 223 Speer 62 grain Gold Dots in front of some CFE 223. Can’t run out….



I bet those Gold Dot loads are nasty on pigs.


----------



## Darkhorse

The 240 grain Gold Dot softpoint out of my .44 Magnum is my choice for killing hogs of any size. One morning down in a palmetto bottom I walked up on 2 sleeping boars. Both of them long and nasty. They say "Let sleeping dogs lie" that's good advice and I'll add hogs to that list.
They were both up coming at me in an instant but I had already cleared leather with my 7.5" Super Blackhawk. I shot both of them head on at close range with the Gdots pushed by a healthy load of 2400. One bullet exited via a rear ham the other ended up as a big knot under the skin of the other boars ham.
Both of those gnarley old boars were DRT. I gave them away to a co-worker and after skinning he threw them both away. Said he'd never seen such a mess in his life.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> I’d call them... had a primer order slip through the cracks for me a few months ago. Real heartbreaker.


Got shipping notice from ups yesterday, supposed to be here Monday I think.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Up at 4 again, decided to load up some more 168 VLDs for the 7RM. Pretty set on IMR4350 load (+/- 0.6 gr), had to give H4831sc and Retumbo another shot... I think backing down a touch might help.



are you cleaning the barrel between strings of different powder?  might give that a shot if you aren't since each one has different fouling characteristics.


----------



## tcward

Dub said:


> I bet those Gold Dot loads are nasty on pigs.


They work great Dub. Pretty nasty on Whitetail too!


----------



## Jester896

I can see the end
got some drying



got this much left...looks like 3 drums left to clean
I can see the bottom of the 5 gal bucket


then there is this little bucket



not sure it will fit on top of the other...might have to put it back in a bigger bucket



then I can load it


----------



## Kowtown

Whats the thinking on reloading military 9mm brass?  Is it worth the extra effort to ream/swage it, and if so what do you use to swage it?

I have about half of a 5 gallon bucket of mixed 9mm brass that has been sitting in my shop for the last 20 years. Not sure where I got it but it appears to be range pick iup stuff. I've been cleaning, de-priming, and sorting it. I has some 380 and 9mm makorov stuff mixed in. 

Thanks, Randy


----------



## bullgator

Kowtown said:


> Whats the thinking on reloading military 9mm brass?  Is it worth the extra effort to ream/swage it, and if so what do you use to swage it?
> 
> I have about half of a 5 gallon bucket of mixed 9mm brass that has been sitting in my shop for the last 20 years. Not sure where I got it but it appears to be range pick iup stuff. I've been cleaning, de-priming, and sorting it. I has some 380 and 9mm makorov stuff mixed in.
> 
> Thanks, Randy


Absolutely. Just do small batches at a time when removing the primer crimps. That way it isn’t such a pain in the butt. Before long you’ll have them done and ready to load several times over.


----------



## Jester896

I have a sifter separator that will let the .380 fall through...you would have to pick out the Makorov cases.  

2/3 of my bucket was done by hand and wasn't military. The other was run through a Dillon set up to size, swage, and size again with a modified die.


----------



## Kowtown

bullgator said:


> Absolutely. Just do small batches at a time when removing the primer crimps. That way it isn’t such a pain in the butt. Before long you’ll have them done and ready to load several times over.



Thanks
What do you use or recommend for removing the primer crimps? I had a Dillon 600 that I loaned to my brother a few years ago when he was reloading 556 for an AR15.  

I asked him to return it but he had sold it thinking that I gave it to him. Possibly a failure to communicate..


----------



## 01Foreman400

Sold almost all of my factory rifle ammo at the beginning of this year to help afford reloading components.  I had 25 years worth of consistently buying premium hunting ammo.  It was hard to let it go but I did good on it.  Great time to sell ammo, horrible time to buy reloading components.  Selling my factory ammo would be my motivation to actually start loading if I wanted to rifle hunt this season. ?  I was able to find powder, cases primers and bullets to be set for life. Got all of my loading equipment setup recently.  I have been loading TSS for 8 years now so I already had some stuff already.  Yesterday I started.  I cleaned some new really old and badly tarnished Norma 7mm Mag and 44 Mag cases that I bought cheap.  The Frankford Arsenal Rotaory Wet Tumbler did a fantastic job shining them up.  I was amazed at the results.  I also got 100 30-06 Lapua cases sized and 100 6.5 CM Lapua cases sized as well.  Today the plan is the size the 7mm Mag cases and start sizing the 44 mag cases.  Hope to have some 30-06 and 44 mag ammo loaded up by next weekend.

Figured I didn’t need an oven to dry them since there was one outside.


----------



## Jester896

01Foreman400 said:


> Figured I didn’t need an oven to dry them since there was one outside.


 keep your eye out for an old food dehydrator they work pretty good too


----------



## bullgator

Kowtown said:


> Thanks
> What do you use or recommend for removing the primer crimps? I had a Dillon 600 that I loaned to my brother a few years ago when he was reloading 556 for an AR15.
> 
> I asked him to return it but he had sold it thinking that I gave it to him. Possibly a failure to communicate..
> View attachment 1088885


Well, I use the LE Wilson reamer that works on their trimmer. It’s pretty labor intensive. I’m guessing there are bench mounted tools that are a little more efficient.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Jester896 said:


> keep your eye out for an old food dehydrator they work pretty good too



I stopped by goodwill yesterday looking for one actually.  Gonna try and find one.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> Well, I use the LE Wilson reamer that works on their trimmer. It’s pretty labor intensive. I’m guessing there are bench mounted tools that are a little more efficient.


I can't imagine doing it with mine...I even have the VLD reamer on a handle for it.  It is labor intensive but you only have to do it once 

i have put mine in a Sinclair drill adapter and chuck it into my table top drill press
one of my friends has been using a countersink tool from Lowe's in his press


----------



## Jester896

OH MY! there are 2 gray buckets together...this was under the one I emptied there in the back of the pic


beginning to thinks it will never end

another 1/3 of a bucket...guess I will move it to a 20mm can


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> OH MY! there are 2 gray buckets together...this was under the one I emptied there in the back of the pic
> 
> View attachment 1088936
> beginning to thinks it will never end
> 
> another 1/3 of a bucket...guess I will move it to a 20mm can




Thats some serous fan action on that never-ending brass.  









01Foreman400 said:


> Sold almost all of my factory rifle ammo at the beginning of this year to help afford reloading components.  I had 25 years worth of consistently buying premium hunting ammo.  It was hard to let it go but I did good on it.  Great time to sell ammo, horrible time to buy reloading components.  Selling my factory ammo would be my motivation to actually start loading if I wanted to rifle hunt this season. ?  I was able to find powder, cases primers and bullets to be set for life. Got all of my loading equipment setup recently.  I have been loading TSS for 8 years now so I already had some stuff already.  Yesterday I started.  I cleaned some new really old and badly tarnished Norma 7mm Mag and 44 Mag cases that I bought cheap.  The Frankford Arsenal Rotaory Wet Tumbler did a fantastic job shining them up.  I was amazed at the results.  I also got 100 30-06 Lapua cases sized and 100 6.5 CM Lapua cases sized as well.  Today the plan is the size the 7mm Mag cases and start sizing the 44 mag cases.  Hope to have some 30-06 and 44 mag ammo loaded up by next weekend.
> 
> Figured I didn’t need an oven to dry them since there was one outside.
> View attachment 1088910




That wet tumbler is working well for you. 

Dawn & Lemmishine ???


Noticed that FA is making pods....like Tide pods...for wet tumblers.   I didn't price 'em.   Thought it was a good sign, though.....if they are making those products it means there is a market for 'em.    The growing market of gun enthusiasts is a great development.   Hopefully they'll have great fun and decided to vote to preserve their freedoms to continue this fun.


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> Whats the thinking on reloading military 9mm brass?  Is it worth the extra effort to ream/swage it, and if so what do you use to swage it?
> 
> I have about half of a 5 gallon bucket of mixed 9mm brass that has been sitting in my shop for the last 20 years. Not sure where I got it but it appears to be range pick iup stuff. I've been cleaning, de-priming, and sorting it. I has some 380 and 9mm makorov stuff mixed in.
> 
> Thanks, Randy





I have some military 9mm brass that will get some time spent on it.


I have a Dillon 600 with some aftermarket inserts that should help speed up the process a small amount.   


Press-mounted swage tools would be an a appreciated luxury.


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> I have some military 9mm brass that will get some time spent on it.
> 
> 
> I have a Dillon 600 with some aftermarket inserts that should help speed up the process a small amount.
> 
> 
> Press-mounted swage tools would be an a appreciated luxury.


This thread just got me looking at a better way to remove crimps. I’m leaning to the Dillon 600 over the RCBS at this point. I wonder if Brownells/Sinclair has anything better?


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> are you cleaning the barrel between strings of different powder?  might give that a shot if you aren't since each one has different fouling characteristics.



Hadn’t ever tried that... bore scrubber/3x with the snake between strings?

I’m also not very patient in letting the barrel cool down... does that cause problems? I’ve heard both arguments but haven’t tested it myself.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> This thread just got me looking at a better way to remove crimps. I’m leaning to the Dillon 600 over the RCBS at this point. I wonder if Brownells/Sinclair has anything better?




The "Swage-It" units look pretty handy.   Bolts to your press.


https://swageit.com


I would imagine that it would void warranty on press....if that's a consideration.



In my case....ordered an Inline Fabrication base plate for my 600.  I'll remove the 550C or Co-Ax from the Ultramount and connect the 600 and go to town on it.


I"m sure there may be better ways....but with my limited space this is what I"m going to do.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> I"m sure there may be better ways....but with my limited space this is what I"m going to do.




set up for 6.8SPC right now but it will do .45ACP & 9mm as it comes I think and I have a QC top for the In-Line base. Just a little more than the item you linked.  I think I am about to order the surface mount top for the other table.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Hadn’t ever tried that... bore scrubber/3x with the snake between strings?



it might make it easier to duplicate strings.  Otherwise you would need to shoot 5 of whatever you did before to get the same results you are looking for.  Don't know if there is fact associated with it...more of a belief of mine that I am not sure where it came from today 

maybe @BriarPatch99 or someone else could share his view on it

i try to limit sporter contours to 3 shot strings and 5 for a heavy before I let it cool with the bolt open...heat is the main cause of throat erosion


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Thats some serous fan action on that never-ending brass.



I try to use Mr Sunshine followed by the dehydrator then a fan at night



Dub said:


> That wet tumbler is working well for you.
> 
> Dawn & Lemmishine ???


Yes Sir

got another 500 in now and Mr Sunshine is cooperating today


----------



## Jester896

cooking with gas...1 more out 1 more in


overflowed the Cat Litter bucket with the last batch...
I think it is about 400 pieces (2 2# butter dishes per tumbler)...(little over 100 per #) so that should be close to 800 there since I am running 2 tumblers... and 800 more in running now


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> View attachment 1088956
> 
> set up for 6.8SPC right now but it will do .45ACP & 9mm as it comes I think and I have a QC top for the In-Line base. Just a little more than the item you linked.  I think I am about to order the surface mount top for the other table.





Cool.  

Dan is having a sale at Inline Fab this weekend.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> it might make it easier to duplicate strings.  Otherwise you would need to shoot 5 of whatever you did before to get the same results you are looking for.  Don't know if there is fact associated with it...more of a belief of mine that I am not sure where it came from today
> 
> maybe @BriarPatch99 or someone else could share his view on it
> 
> i try to limit sporter contours to 3 shot strings and 5 for a heavy before I let it cool with the bolt open...heat is the main cause of throat erosion



How long do you let it cool? I had a guy let me borrow one of those barrel cooling fans the other day. Pretty slick.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> How long do you let it cool? I had a guy let me borrow one of those barrel cooling fans the other day. Pretty slick.




I didn't realize those were a thing....very cool. 


Just looked them up.  

I always figured that's what a rimfire was for....to have something to plink with while the main gun/s cooled off. 

https://magnetospeed.com/products/riflekuhl



https://gundigest.com/gear-ammo/acc...-options-so-you-dont-get-hot-under-the-collar


----------



## Jester896

I have heard of them but I have never used one.  If I can feel the heat with my fingers is is above 99*


----------



## Darkhorse

menhadenman said:


> Hadn’t ever tried that... bore scrubber/3x with the snake between strings?
> 
> I’m also not very patient in letting the barrel cool down... does that cause problems? I’ve heard both arguments but haven’t tested it myself.



It can make a big difference depending on the rifle. For instance, my .300 WM Browning A bolt will shoot the first 3 shots to the same POI. The 4th shot is a little left of the group. The 5th is a little more to the left. They string almost in a line and it's very obvious. I think it's the metalurgy of the barrel steel.
My Remington M700 7mag. is the exact obvious. I've shot it until the barrel couldn't be touched and it was still shooting to the same POI. But it only started doing this after I bedded the rifle and floated the barrel.
When shooting the magnums I mainly shoot 3 shot groups because the barrel heats up so fast. After that I open the bolt and rack the rifle. While that one's cooling off I shoot a different rifle. Or handgun.
I get real impatient waiting also but I view getting a true picture of the grouping when working up a load that I force myself to wait and let the barrel cool.
I like a free floated barrel where the barrel never touches the stock when it heats up. If it does then that shot will move to some degree out of the group.
So  yes, it matters.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I didn't realize those were a thing....very cool.
> 
> 
> Just looked them up.
> 
> I always figured that's what a rimfire was for....to have something to plink with while the main gun/s cooled off.
> 
> https://magnetospeed.com/products/riflekuhl
> 
> 
> 
> https://gundigest.com/gear-ammo/acc...-options-so-you-dont-get-hot-under-the-collar
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1088979View attachment 1088980View attachment 1088981



Yes, that Magnetospeed fan is the on I tried. You can feel the hot air blowing out of the muzzle. Made me think of buying one.

I normally try to bring 2-3 rifles and rotate like you said but sometimes have a pile of rounds for a single rifle and wonder if I’m creating problems not letting it cool.


----------



## menhadenman

I may try these one day

https://www.accurateshooter.com/technical-articles/temp-strips-monitor-barrel-heat/


----------



## Jester896

I have one of those surface temp lasers...use it on barrels and the Blackstone out back to check the surface temp


----------



## GregoryB.

I loaded up 2 ladders for my 25-06 using 115gr and 120gr Partitions with some IMR4350 that I had on hand. Running Barnes in my other 25 Calibers so I thought I would try something different.


----------



## menhadenman

GregoryB. said:


> I loaded up 2 ladders for my 25-06 using 115gr and 120gr Partitions with some IMR4350 that I had on hand. Running Barnes in my other 25 Calibers so I thought I would try something different.



Curious what speed you’ll get - I’ve got a pile of 257 bullets to load up some day soon. Lots of options on powder.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Curious what speed you’ll get - I’ve got a pile of 257 bullets to load up some day soon. Lots of options on powder.


 I get 2995 with Hornady 117gr BTSP Interlock and IMR4831 seated to the cannalure in mine.  Don't know what it like faster than that...I stopped there.


----------



## Kowtown

bullgator said:


> Well, I use the LE Wilson reamer that works on their trimmer. It’s pretty labor intensive. I’m guessing there are bench mounted tools that are a little more efficient.




I have one of those myself.

Thanks for the heads up.


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> I have some military 9mm brass that will get some time spent on it.
> 
> 
> I have a Dillon 600 with some aftermarket inserts that should help speed up the process a small amount.
> 
> 
> Press-mounted swage tools would be an a appreciated luxury.



I saw this primer pocket swager for the Dillon 650 on ebay for $130.
just add your depriming/sizing die.It would be very fast after you got it set up.


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> Thats some serous fan action on that never-ending brass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wet tumbler is working well for you.
> 
> Dawn & Lemmishine ???
> 
> 
> Noticed that FA is making pods....like Tide pods...for wet tumblers.   I didn't price 'em.   Thought it was a good sign, though.....if they are making those products it means there is a market for 'em.    The growing market of gun enthusiasts is a great development.   Hopefully they'll have great fun and decided to vote to preserve their freedoms to continue this fun.




I use Dawn and Lemishine. Just need to be very conservative on the Lemishine as it will dull the brass if you use too much.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Dub said:


> Thats some serous fan action on that never-ending brass.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> That wet tumbler is working well for you.
> 
> Dawn & Lemmishine ???
> 
> 
> Noticed that FA is making pods....like Tide pods...for wet tumblers.   I didn't price 'em.   Thought it was a good sign, though.....if they are making those products it means there is a market for 'em.    The growing market of gun enthusiasts is a great development.   Hopefully they'll have great fun and decided to vote to preserve their freedoms to continue this fun.



So far I’ve only ran 2 cycles through it.  One with Lemi Shine and Dawn and the other was the pod that came with it.  Both did a great job and really got the brass shinning.


----------



## menhadenman

Sorted about 250 rounds of 25-06 brass this morning after you all got me thinking about it. 

RMR has 75 gr 224 seconds at 0.18/round. Picked up 500 rounds. 

https://www.rmrbullets.com/product-category/bullets/rifle/224-5-56mm/


----------



## Jester896

I think I have 200 that needs to be pulled (I didn't load them) and a good many that are sized and ready.  I have mostly shot Hornady in my rifle since I've had it.  I have a bunch of Win and R-P.


----------



## menhadenman

Been over a week since a range trip... snuck out at sunrise and had to give the H1000 another shot in the 7RM. Much better than last time out! Still not as good as the IMR4350 but I had to give it another shot after not seeing any for over two years. Also put on a 6.5-20x scope that was easier for shooting.

Cranked a pile more 223 Wylde, more later. Varget did well.


----------



## menhadenman

Powder Valley showing primers like crazy right now... small pistol, small rifle. Probably won't last long.


----------



## bullgator

PowderValley has some powder in stock at good prices.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> PowderValley has some powder in stock at good prices.


Looks like Natchez has some primers too


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Yes I did!! Loaded a hundred 30-06 220 grain favorites. Both sierra and hornaday with h414. These are 2300 fps loads not screamers but great killers. Will check them out when it's not 100 degrees. H414 and old men don't like  100 degrees


----------



## Jester896

Bobby Bigtime said:


> H414 and old men don't like  100 degrees



you can get some pretty strong velocity changes with that and W760 in the heat I have found.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Jester896 said:


> you can get some pretty strong velocity changes with that and W760 in the heat I have found.


I have noticed that with both those powders as well. They seem to be fine in cooler to cold though which we tend to have plenty of during hunting season here. Others have said they are sensitive at both ends of the temp spectrum but I have not had that experience.


----------



## bullgator

I’m in the process of loading up 100 rounds of 6 Dasher for my next trip to the 600 yard range. The load is 32.5 gr of Varget, CCI 450 primer, 105 gr Berger Hybrid, Alpha brass.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I’m in the process of loading up 100 rounds of 6 Dasher for my next trip to the 600 yard range. The load is 32.5 gr of Varget, CCI 450 primer, 105 gr Berger Hybrid, Alpha brass.



A buddy of mine uses H414 with the 105 Berger and Alpha brass.  I hope your opinion on Alpha brass is better than his.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> A buddy of mine uses H414 with the 105 Berger and Alpha brass.  I hope your opinion on Alpha brass is better than his.


This will be the second loading on this brass. Once it’s fired I’ll have 600 rounds through the rifle and 300 pieces of 2x fired brass. An annealer should be acquired before I start on the 3x loading. 
I did see where Alpha has made changes to the brass in the head area.


----------



## Dub

Didn't load anything....but did have some components arrive.   Five pounds of 4198 (700-ish loads for my .45/70)  and 9,000 freedom seeds.


----------



## Adam5

150 out of 300 .357 Magnum “soft target” loads. 158gr hardcast semiwadcutter over 4.6gr of W231 and a CCI magnum primer. 

I don’t have pics, but we also loaded 100 hard hitting loads. 158gr Speer Deep Curl copper hollow points over 8gr of Unique and a CCI magnum primer.


----------



## deerslayer357

Received 1k 45 projectiles this week.  Got 41 and 10mm brass in the tumbler from a range session this morning.  Gonna load some fresh 10’s and 41’s this week to replace what was fired.  The 41 is officially ready for deer season and the 10 is getting closer!


----------



## deerslayer357

Just gotta find a load the 454 likes and get that scope zeroed and I will be ready


----------



## 01Foreman400

Finally loaded up some rifle ammo.  Loaded several different loads of 30-06 130 gr. Barnes TTSX with H4895 and 6.5 CM Barnes 100 TTSX with H4350.

Sized, deprimed, chamfered and deburred 90 pieces of 300 win mag and 100 .223.  They are in the Frankfort Wet tumbler now.

First time loading rifle ammo.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Brass came out looking good.  Before and after.


----------



## Jester896

01Foreman400 said:


> Brass came out looking good.  Before and after.



isn't it neat that the inside is as clean as the outside.  Sure makes loading nice when you can see the bottom without a light


----------



## Stroker

Midway has CCI #41srp in stock at this time, $89/1000. Get them while you can.


----------



## BriarPatch99

01Foreman400 said:


> Finally loaded up some rifle ammo.  Loaded several different loads of 30-06 130 gr. Barnes TTSX with H4895 and 6.5 CM Barnes 100 TTSX with H4350.
> 
> Sized, deprimed, chamfered and deburred 90 pieces of 300 win mag and 100 .223.  They are in the Frankfort Wet tumbler now.
> 
> First time loading rifle ammo.
> View attachment 1091743



What COL you got them at ....You may already know ...but Barnes like lots of jump ... 

Will those fit your magazine?

Looks like you need to break the sharp edge on your seater plug ....it is cutting into the bullet ...400/600 wet/dry paper in a drill  ...just get that sharp edge on the inside rounded ...


----------



## Dub

Looking forward to your range reports @01Foreman400 

Mighty glad to see you are up and running with the handloading. 





BriarPatch99 said:


> What COL you got them at ....You may already know ...but Barnes like lots of jump ...
> 
> Will those fit your magazine?
> 
> Looks like you need to break the sharp edge on your seater plug ....it is cutting into the bullet ...400/600 wet/dry paper in a drill  ...just get that sharp edge on the inside rounded ...




Good to know about the jump.....that confirmation is what I was hoping to hear.  

I'll be loading some 130gr TTSX in both .30'06 & perhaps .308Win.     One of the .308's is an AR-10.  I may be dreaming...but having a load that plays well in each gun sure would be nice. My COAL will be restricted by magazine allowance.


----------



## Dub

Stroker said:


> Midway has CCI #41srp in stock at this time, $89/1000. Get them while you can.




Yep...only selling 1,000 to you every 7 days, too.


I suppose that is one way of rationing them out.   *I am not complaining as all that does is give me a headache.....they are there if we want them bad enough*.  

They also had LP & SPM in stock as well...1,000ct limit of each.  

Brownell's has some powders as well.


Coming up dry on searches at Powder Valley.



These cats are still moving bulk tips: 



https://www.armorally.com/product-category/reloading-components/bullets/?filter_manufacturer=hornady


https://www.bluecollarreloading.com


----------



## 01Foreman400

Jester896 said:


> isn't it neat that the inside is as clean as the outside.  Sure makes loading nice when you can see the bottom without a light



To be honest I’m quite amazed at just how clean they get.  Gonna clean some .40 S&W tonight with the same water and see how it turns out.


----------



## 01Foreman400

BriarPatch99 said:


> What COL you got them at ....You may already know ...but Barnes like lots of jump ...
> 
> Will those fit your magazine?
> 
> Looks like you need to break the sharp edge on your seater plug ....it is cutting into the bullet ...400/600 wet/dry paper in a drill  ...just get that sharp edge on the inside rounded ...



I’ll check when I get home on the OAL.  I have the specs to the lands on each rifle as well.   

I didn’t know that about the jump.  So sticking with the OAL suggested is the best bet with the Barnes?

They fed just fine.  I’ve already tested them. 

Thanks for the tip.  I was wondering about that…


----------



## bullethead

I was given a Gallon zip lock full of assorted once fired pistol brass.
Going thru it now and finding 44mag, 44spl, 357mag, 38spl, 9mm and .380acp.

Edited to add:


----------



## 01Foreman400

I bought 2,000 40 S&W cases of once fired from a guy.  Got a bunch cleaned up with the same water/cleaner I cleaned the 300 Win Mag and 223 cases the other day.


----------



## Jester896

You needed 40s?
they look good. I have saved the water for some things I’ve done but don’t generally do it.
It is pretty grimy after my first run.


----------



## menhadenman

Been on the road for about ten days, got back and loaded up some 223. Have five combos with four powders and two bullets (69, 75 BTHP) that shoot pretty good with a WOA barrel. Loaded 9 of each to see which can duplicate. 

Close on my 7 RM, also got some more 6.5s and ‘06 to shoot before moving onto my smoke pole.


----------



## menhadenman

Large pistol primers available at Brownells right now.


----------



## Stroker

Dub said:


> Yep...only selling 1,000 to you every 7 days, too.
> 
> 
> I suppose that is one way of rationing them out.   *I am not complaining as all that does is give me a headache.....they are there if we want them bad enough*.
> 
> They also had LP & SPM in stock as well...1,000ct limit of each.
> 
> Brownell's has some powders as well.
> 
> 
> Coming up dry on searches at Powder Valley.
> 
> 
> 
> These cats are still moving bulk tips:
> 
> 
> 
> https://www.armorally.com/product-category/reloading-components/bullets/?filter_manufacturer=hornady
> 
> 
> https://www.bluecollarreloading.com



Went ahead and ordered the #41's, website says I got the last brick. Know what they say about bird in hand.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Jester896 said:


> You needed 40s?
> they look good. I have saved the water for some things I’ve done but don’t generally do it.
> It is pretty grimy after my first run.



I figured I’d load some.  MidwayUSA has the Hornady 155 gr. XTP’s on sale right now with free shipping.


----------



## bullethead

Got some pistol powders today. A local gun shop has a nice selection of powders.


----------



## GregoryB.

Loaded up some 243 with 100gr Partitions over Reloader 22. Got a new Leupold on it that needs zeroed.


----------



## Jester896

bullethead said:


> Got some pistol powders today. A local gun shop has a nice selection of powders.


ours had several.. HP-38 H380 H110 IMR4831 CFE223… the Enduron with the green label and a couple others.
most of it was $38.95 I think


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> ours had several.. HP-38 H380 H110 IMR4831 CFE223… the Enduron with the green label and a couple others.
> most of it was $38.95 I think


----------



## menhadenman

Got out at daybreak, the 223W shootout went great. Looks like the 22.0 Benchmark load wins for the 69 grain bullets; Varget was the winner with the 75 grain bullets. I've been able to repeat the Benchmark load on a few trips so think I'll load the rest of those bullets with that combo and move on.

Also shot some loads for my 30-06... that one was a little messy - H4350 and 168 BTHP, 178 ELD-Ms... best groups were around 1 MOA, plenty over that. I had a couple loads that show promise so will have to give that one another whirl. Maybe try some other powder - any suggestions would be appreciated. It's a Savage 111, poor man model from about 10 years ago.


----------



## menhadenman

And check this out @Dub - call me a sissy or sucker, but I saw these rings that you can put on your barrel. They turn bright when they heat up. Figured it's a good way to keep an eye on barrel temps when you're swapping rifles around. It worked well today on my 30-06 (and that sucker gets hot after about 15 rounds!).

https://www.amazon.com/Caveman-LLC-Flare-Mini-Indicator/dp/B089XWK34R


----------



## bullgator

Brownells has SP primers in stock. Just ordered 2 minutes ago. Federal


----------



## menhadenman

Midway had some today too


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> Midway had some today too


I looked several times today but didn’t see them. I know they had SPM recently.


----------



## menhadenman

Friday night with the Allmans!


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Friday night with the Allmans!
> 
> 
> View attachment 1092641






That’s some serious array of loading blocks.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> That’s some serious array of loading blocks.


223, 25-06, and 7 RM, some of my favorites!


----------



## Nimrod71

I'm on my way to load some 223 & 22-250.  I have been out of my ammunition manufacturing facility for some time now due to my fishing fever.  Now that it has been cooled some and the temp outside is hitting close to the hundred mark its time to clean brass, punch primers, inspect brass and inventory components.  Hopefully, I will have everything I need to load a couple of hundred cartridges.


----------



## Jester896

My buddy and I sized, cleaned, trimmed, deburred then loaded 100 300 Win Mag, 100 .270WSM, 100 .300WSM. Took all dang day!


----------



## menhadenman

Just got back onto 7RM after supper... the old brown mule (IMR 4350) is hard to unseat, but I’ve got to give the extreme powders another shot. Took a few years to come on H1000 and Retumbo. 71.7 grains sounds nuts for some reason. The 4831sc is holding its own too, gonna try that around the sweet spot.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> My buddy and I sized, cleaned, trimmed, deburred then loaded 100 300 Win Mag, 100 .270WSM, 100 .300WSM. Took all dang day!


I get the feeling you’re dialed in on those loads and have some nice equipment to get it done ??. I’ve only shot one critter with a 300 WSM, an antelope of all things. He was dead before he hit the ground.


----------



## Jester896

This was for his stock for hunting season. He has an order for more 300 Win Mag…. forgot how many but there are probably 200 + cases we didn’t load.’ I finished up the prep on the brass so it would be ready for him to load.


----------



## menhadenman

Amazon has fine-tip permanent markers for pretty cheap. I started marking up my brass with the charge, it’s been pretty helpful. Especially when I forget what I did the day before!

The marks always tumble off.


----------



## Jester896

Yep… that’s the way I do it… just use a sharpie


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Yep… that’s the way I do it… just use a sharpie


That pack from Amazon was only $13 delivered. Not bad since my markers tend to grow legs and the kids have no idea how ?


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> That pack from Amazon was only $13 delivered. Not bad since my markers tend to grow legs and the kids have no idea how ?



So do batteries of all types…..they vanish


----------



## menhadenman

Went ahead and used up the last of my Benchmark, about 140 rounds with Lake City brass and 22.0 grains. Used my Dillon and won’t you know I got my first stuck case in maybe 5 years ?. 

Had my middle boy with me, he loves shooting and enjoys hanging in the garage.


----------



## Kowtown

menhadenman said:


> Went ahead and used up the last of my Benchmark, about 140 rounds with Lake City brass and 22.0 grains. Used my Dillon and won’t you know I got my first stuck case in maybe 5 years ?.
> 
> Had my middle boy with me, he loves shooting and enjoys hanging in the garage.
> 
> View attachment 1093814


  That boy needs a sandwich....


----------



## menhadenman

Kowtown said:


> That boy needs a sandwich....


I swear, he eats all day too!


----------



## menhadenman

Dang boys, all the good stuff showing up at Alexander’s. Quick lunch stop today.


----------



## rosewood

They all ways have the good stuff, but to far of a drive unless I am up that way for another reason.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman




----------



## menhadenman




----------



## menhadenman

Loaded up some 25-06 this morning. 117 SST, then some 120 Partitions. Did four loads across maybe 7% from max with H4350. Wound up doing more with H4831, too.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Wound up doing more with H4831, too.


That is what I use in mine. I use the SP Interlocks in 117gr and seat them to the cannalure and then a FCD. I get 2995fps and .26moa @ 100


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> That is what I use in mine. I use the SP Interlocks in 117gr and seat them to the cannalure and then a FCD. I get 2995fps and .26moa @ 100


I loaded 52.9, 53.5, 54.1, and 54.7 gr of H4831, got to imagine the SST is pretty close. I went to the cannelure too, very light crimp. Gonna try to get to the range tomorrow.


----------



## Roadwarrior

Is it necessary to crimp on the cannelure on sst's. I've been seating below to get get less jump to my lans on my 270 win.


----------



## Jester896

I didn’t at home it H4831… I use IMR4831. Between RL-22, H4831 and IMR4&31 it did the best for me.


----------



## Jester896

Yep.. Sized, trimmed and deburred about 500 7mm RM… got about 100 loaded and left some in the tumbler. He can finish them tomorrow. Hard part is done!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Loaded up 15 test rounds of .223 using Varget and Barnes TTSX 62 gr. bullets.  This will be my daughters load for deer season in the AR.


----------



## tcward

01Foreman400 said:


> Loaded up 15 test rounds of .223 using Varget and Barnes TTSX 62 gr. bullets.  This will be my daughters load for deer season in the AR.


If you can find them, try the 62 gr Speer Gold Dot in .223


----------



## Jester896

Yee Yee… doing a happy dance
Last of the 9mm went in the tumblers an hour ago.


----------



## bullgator

Roadwarrior said:


> Is it necessary to crimp on the cannelure on sst's. I've been seating below to get get less jump to my lans on my 270 win.


I don’t crimp at all for bolt guns. I think your on the right track by concentrating on minimal jump.


----------



## Jester896

Roadwarrior said:


> Is it necessary to crimp on the cannelure on sst's. I've been seating below to get get less jump to my lans on my 270 win.



I agree with bullgator…. 
Most factory loads have some kind of crimp… Winchester crimps kinda heavy in my opinion.
The only ones I do are 5.56 and this .25-06. I was try to duplicate the factory load I was using and getting .5MOA from and mine ended up being .25MOA.


----------



## GregoryB.

menhadenman said:


> Loaded up some 25-06 this morning. 117 SST, then some 120 Partitions. Did four loads across maybe 7% from max with H4350. Wound up doing more with H4831, too.
> View attachment 1094526


When you loaded the 120gr Partitions did the cannalure set way above the case mouth ? I loaded some to Nosler specs and they were about 1/8 inch above it.


----------



## Jester896

I think the Hornady spec is about the same as the Nosler and it doesn’t quit come to the cannalure


----------



## Roadwarrior

Thank you for the replies.


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester896 said:


> I think the Hornady spec is about the same as the Nosler and it doesn’t quit come to the cannalure


I went back and checked my OAL and it was dead on with the Nosler 9 loading manual specs.


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> I went back and checked my OAL and it was dead on with the Nosler 9 loading manual specs.


the Hornady data for the 117gr is about the same….it doesn’t go to the cannalure either.  Their factory “Custom” load is seated to the cannalure and crimped.  The newer Whitetail ammo with the 117SST and the regular Interlock are seated to the cannalure and crimped too. They measure shorter than the manual data.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> the Hornady data for the 117gr is about the same….it doesn’t go to the cannalure either.  Their factory “Custom” load is seated to the cannalure and crimped.  The newer Whitetail ammo with the 117SST and the regular Interlock are seated to the cannalure and crimped too. They measure shorter than the manual data.



The Partitions don’t have a cannelure, at least not the two boxes I have. I seated the SST a little deeper than the cannelure, but only because I measured some factory ammo I bought maybe 15 years ago (SST Superperformance) that shoots great. Lots of jump but they shoot. Here are some pics of what I loaded... we’ll see if they shoot.


----------



## menhadenman

And I finally got some Retumbo to shoot in my new 7RM, crazy 71.7 grains seems high but Berger is OK with it. No such luck with H1000. H4831sc was solid but nobody is hanging with the old brown mule (IMR4350). Need to quick experimenting there. 

The 30-06 shot poor today, I’m way off on that one. Best group was just under 1”, but worst was 2.5” or so. May park that one for now but dang it irks me! Savage 111, was trying 178 ELDM over H4350. Any magic recipes would be appreciated.


----------



## Jester896

4350 works great in the one I make.
GregoryB mentioned a cannalure on the nosler bullets he is using


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> And I finally got some Retumbo to shoot in my new 7RM, crazy 71.7 grains seems high but Berger is OK with it. No such luck with H1000. H4831sc was solid but nobody is hanging with the old brown mule (IMR4350). Need to quick experimenting there.
> 
> The 30-06 shot poor today, I’m way off on that one. Best group was just under 1”, but worst was 2.5” or so. May park that one for now but dang it irks me! Savage 111, was trying 178 ELDM over H4350. Any magic recipes would be appreciated.
> 
> View attachment 1095050


My savage 116 30-06 shoots the 150 grain SGK over H4350 quite well at near max load just over 3000 fps.  Whitetail schwacker for sure.

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester896 said:


> 4350 works great in the one I make.
> GregoryB mentioned a cannalure on the nosler bullets he is using


My 120gr Partition Blems have a cannalure. The look of it sticking out like that makes my brain hurt. Hopefully the 115gr Partitions shoot better since they don't have a cannalure to drive me crazy.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> My 120gr Partition Blems have a cannalure. The look of it sticking out like that makes my brain hurt. Hopefully the 115gr Partitions shoot better since they don't have a cannalure to drive me crazy.


Bit OCD huh?  Sticking out doesn't hurt a thing.  I have the 154gr SSTs sticking out in my 7RM and they drive tacks just like that.   In fact, it is the most accurate load and gun I own with those bullets.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

GregoryB. said:


> My 120gr Partition Blems have a cannalure. The look of it sticking out like that makes my brain hurt. Hopefully the 115gr Partitions shoot better since they don't have a cannalure to drive me crazy.



That may be the "blem" 
don't load any Barnes bullets...they have all kinds a things sticking out
it shouldn't matter...clear your mind


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> My savage 116 30-06 shoots the 150 grain SGK over H4350 quite well at near max load just over 3000 fps.  Whitetail schwacker for sure.
> 
> Rosewood


Maybe some lighter bullets might work better... I'll dig around and see if I have some. Thanks for the tip.


----------



## Nimrod71

To me cannalure lines are just for general use for someone who doesn't care to measure seating depth.  I know a lot of hunters just want something that shoots as good as store bought ammo so they load theirs to the same OAL, it works for them.  I use to do that in my younger days.


----------



## rosewood

Nimrod71 said:


> To me cannalure lines are just for general use for someone who doesn't care to measure seating depth.  I know a lot of hunters just want something that shoots as good as store bought ammo so they load theirs to the same OAL, it works for them.  I use to do that in my younger days.


In ar15, I seat to cannelure if it is present.  In 44mag, 357 mag revolvers etc, I also seat to cannelure.  Most other cartridge/guns, seat to best accuracy.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

yep...they are there "IF" you want to use them.
there are some pluses to seating the bullet deeper too.

https://www.bergerbullets.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/COAL.pdf


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> yep...they are there "IF" you want to use them.
> there are some pluses to seating the bullet deeper too.
> 
> https://www.bergerbullets.com/wp-content/uploads/2013/03/COAL.pdf




Great post.


Some really useful reading in the Berger manual.   It was my nightstand book for a while, lol.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Some really useful reading in the Berger manual.



nah...you can get all you need off the web sites


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Great post.
> 
> 
> Some really useful reading in the Berger manual.   It was my nightstand book for a while, lol.


Most of my load manuals are stacked in the floor by my nightstand.


----------



## JustUs4All

I reloaded all my 9mm magazines because my Grandson came to visit yesterday.  LOL


----------



## Dub

JustUs4All said:


> I reloaded all my 9mm magazines because my Grandson came to visit yesterday.  LOL



Awesome.  Thats what it's all about. 

I'm also about to load a pile of 9mm magazines in just a few.  Hoping to swing by the range in the morning.


----------



## Adam5

I spent some time playing with my Lee hand press while watching TV with my girlfriend tonight. 550 .45acp brass sized and decapped, 200 belled. Tomorrow or Wednesday I’ll bell the rest, and Thursday or Friday I’ll prime them. Saturday they’ll get charged and 500 will get topped with Xtreme 230gr plated bullets, and the other 50 will get Speer 200gr cast semi wadcutters.


----------



## menhadenman

Adam5 said:


> I spent some time playing with my Lee hand press while watching TV with my girlfriend tonight. 550 .45acp brass sized and decapped, 200 belled. Tomorrow or Wednesday I’ll bell the rest, and Thursday or Friday I’ll prime them. Saturday they’ll get charged and 500 will get topped with Xtreme 230gr plated bullets, and the other 50 will get Speer 200gr cast semi wadcutters.



I gotta start doing that so I can “watch a movie” with the misses ?


----------



## bullgator

Www.precisionrifleblog.com
Some good technical info on this site.


----------



## GregoryB.

Loaded a ladder of  30-06  for a Belgian made Browning Bar I inherited. Used 168gr NBT over some IMR4831 that I had on the shelf. Had to seat slightly below book to get them to fit easily into the clip/magazine (your preference) . Forgot how fat those 30 caliber bullets look when you are use to 25 caliber.


----------



## frankwright

Local range is having a Challenge Glock  match only for little big boomers. G29,G30 and G37.
I shot my G29 last Sunday with some warm reloads and I think I set off car alarms out in the parking lot.
I downloaded some ammo to just a few grains over a starting load and shot the 10mm at the range today.
Big difference. It shot great and functioned 100%. The gun was easier to hand on to, spent less time in recoil and felt a lot better on my hands.
I am ready for next Sunday!


----------



## 01Foreman400

Got 100 new Norma 300 WSM cases sized, trimmed, deburred and chamfered this afternoon.  I’ll clean them up in the next few days and get them primed up.


----------



## rosewood

frankwright said:


> Local range is having a Challenge Glock  match only for little big boomers. G29,G30 and G37.
> I shot my G29 last Sunday with some warm reloads and I think I set off car alarms out in the parking lot.
> I downloaded some ammo to just a few grains over a starting load and shot the 10mm at the range today.
> Big difference. It shot great and functioned 100%. The gun was easier to hand on to, spent less time in recoil and felt a lot better on my hands.
> I am ready for next Sunday!


So, you turned it to a short and weak then?


----------



## BriarPatch99

Stopped in at the Sports Center in Perry ...grabbed a pound of Hodgdon Long shot  ....  I use it in my 357 SIG and to reload my 20 gauge dove loads ...

Again powder was limited ... IMR 7828 $41 a pound... a few other Hodgdon powders, E3, a couple Winchesters .... 

Zero primers that I saw ....I was only in there for about two minutes including check out so I could have missed something.


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> Stopped in at the Sports Center in Perry ...grabbed a pound of Hodgdon Long shot  ....  I use it in my 357 SIG and to reload my 20 gauge dove loads ...
> 
> Again powder was limited ... IMR 7828 $41 a pound... a few other Hodgdon powders, E3, a couple Winchesters ....
> 
> Zero primers that I saw ....I was only in there for about two minutes including check out so I could have missed something.


They rearranged their stock.  Seems their "back stock" shelves were reallocated last time I was in there.

I use Longshot in 12 gauge heavy loads, .357 sig, 10mm, high end 45 acp, 9mm, 40 S&W.  Very versatile powder and it does it within pressure limits of the given cartridge.

How much was the LS?

Rosewood


----------



## BriarPatch99

rosewood said:


> They rearranged their stock.  Seems their "back stock" shelves were reallocated last time I was in there.
> 
> I use Longshot in 12 gauge heavy loads, .357 sig, 10mm, high end 45 acp, 9mm, 40 S&W.  Very versatile powder and it does it within pressure limits of the given cartridge.
> 
> How much was the LS?
> 
> Rosewood



Yeah I didn't even see the shelf ... I didn't have time to look .....but did go to the bullet/powder section ... I had left Louisville KY that morning going back home ... quickest I ever been in and out the Sports Center ...I like to look ...

There is a Cabelas two miles down from my daughters place ....I didn't even stop by there ... had plans to hit Academy for some $ 6.99  a box 20 gauge ....but didn't ....

The LongShot was $31.99 ....tax and all $36.??

I load the RMR 124 grain MPR bullet over 9.3 grains  LS gives me about 1475 or so out my 31 Glock.... less pressure than most other powders except maybe 800x .... like to find some more of it ...


----------



## frankwright

rosewood said:


> So, you turned it to a short and weak then?





BriarPatch99 said:


> Stopped in at the Sports Center in Perry ...grabbed a pound of Hodgdon Long shot  ....  I use it in my 357 SIG and to reload my 20 gauge dove loads ...
> 
> Again powder was limited ... IMR 7828 $41 a pound... a few other Hodgdon powders, E3, a couple Winchesters ....
> 
> Zero primers that I saw ....I was only in there for about two minutes including check out so I could have missed something.


My Grandson was there to pick up his brand new just repaired boat motor and I told him to check on Small Pistol Primers for me.
They had primers but there were $89/1000.


----------



## frankwright

rosewood said:


> So, you turned it to a short and weak then?


You shoot it and you won't think Short and weak!


----------



## Adam5

Over a few evenings this week, I’ve sized/decapped, belled, and primed 600 pieces of .45acp brass. Saturday I’ll drop powder and seat projectiles on a friend’s Rockchucker.

I’m thinking that I’ll load 150 - 200 with Speer 200gr lead semiwadcutters over 8.6gr of Accurate #5. That should be fun full power load for my Colt Gold Cup National Match.

The rest will likely be Xtreme 230gr plated over 6.5gr of CFE-P as something softer for the Colt, as well as good rounds for my smaller S&W CS45. The Smith does not feed the semiwadcutters well, and needs a smoother round nose.


----------



## Darkhorse

Sports center used to keep the primers behind the main counter with the .22 and centerfire ammo, not with the other reloading supplies. If there are none on the shelf ask at the counter.


----------



## deerslayer357

Loaded 100 new 41’s for the stash and primed and sized 100 new 10mm brass.  Will powder and seat bullets tomorrow on the 10’s.


----------



## menhadenman

Loaded up more 7RM, played with seating and got a real winner at 2.700” BTO. Had a buddy down and messed with his M77 in 7RM. 160 accubonds over H4831sc. Didn’t get much better than 1” over four charges. Need to get back to the drawing board there.

Also broke out the smoke poles. Buddy’s got a laser, I need to work on mine a little. Fun times.


----------



## Adam5

Today was .45acp day. 300 Speer 200gr LSWC over 8.5gr of Accurate #5, and 150 Xtreme 230ge plated over 6.5gr of CFE-P.


----------



## bullgator

Loaded a dozen test rounds of .280 this morning. Nine of them were with 120 ttsx and 3 Nosler 140 Ballistic Tips.


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> View attachment 1096393Today was .45acp day. 300 Speer 200gr LSWC over 8.5gr of Accurate #5, and 150 Xtreme 230ge plated over 6.5gr of CFE-P.



That’s going to make for some fun shooting.  Two of my favorites are the 200gr lswc & 230gr ball.  





bullgator said:


> Loaded a dozen test rounds of .280 this morning. Nine of them were with 120 ttsx and 3 Nosler 140 Ballistic Tips.




Deer gonna hate both of those.


----------



## Jester896

Made a little road trip to meet @Kowtown and traded him some stuff I had for some stuff he had. He loaded me up… pun intended.. with some .44 S&W Special stuff.



They sure are purdy



got a few factory loads and some brass too…




that should last me a minute!

Thanks again…. enjoyed our time


----------



## bullethead

I have some 200gr GoldDot bullets that I have been wanting to get into some .44SPL cases. The 240gr GD in magnum loads shoot extremely well in a variety of pistols and a Ruger 96/44.


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> Made a little road trip to meet @Kowtown and traded him some stuff I had for some stuff he had. He loaded up up… pun intended.. with some .44 S&W Special stuff.
> 
> View attachment 1096541
> 
> They sure are purdy
> 
> View attachment 1096542
> 
> *Got them all shiny I see..*
> 
> got a few factory loads and some brass too…
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1096543
> that should last me a minute!
> 
> Thanks again…. enjoyed our time



As did I. 
Not often I do get to discuss smoked butts, Super Duty trucks, reloading, Glock pistols, and son-in-laws while sitting in the shade.

Now I just need to get some 44 mag polished and load up the bullets you brought.


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> As did I.
> Not often I do get to discuss smoked butts, Super Duty trucks, reloading, Glock pistols, and son-in-laws while sitting in the shade.
> 
> Now I just need to get some 44 mag polished and load up the bullets you brought.




Dang…..y’all had shade, too??


So dang hot here I think our shade melted.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> Dang…..y’all had shade, too??


He makes it right there….


----------



## chuckdog

*Sunday afternoon I opened a bag of 50 new Remington 7X57 brass. I took out 20 to use. *

*Did the usual new bottleneck prep, chamfer, debur, uniform flash holes, FL size, clean, uniform length @2.225", repeat chamfer and debur.*

*Starting over from scratch with this Winchester, I used CCI 250 primers, 162 grain SST bullets over IMR 4350 powder. I think the latest Hornady data shows around 44 grains of IMR 4350 as max.*

*This ain't my first modern 7X57. I've had Ruger's in 77's, No.1's, Commercial Mauser's and USRA Winchester's, so I have previous dope to draw from.*

*I don't recommend anyone else rely on anything I type! Going outside the box, at least this far outside ain't something I do with most chamberings.*

*I started @ 46 grains loaded at 3.135 OAL. Squeezed it off, powder puff recoil. I love the 2lb trigger! The bolt opened nicely, round unstressed primers. I went to 47 grains with the same result. The 3rd and last one for the day was 48 grains.*

*I squeezed off the 48 and it hit the paper just below the 47 grain load. Still light recoil, easy opening and nice round edged primers.*

*I have no desire to try making this old warhorse chambering into something it's not. I simply know this cartridge/rifle combo can easily deliver more than the 50K psi range published load data allows. With its long action I can easily open up more room inside the case by allowing more bullet to remain outside. The Winchester action can certainly withstand more.*

*Part of the benefit of shooting the 7X57 is mild recoil. I have zero interest in losing this benefit.*

*I'm going to load 5 more of the 48's to chronograph and shoot for group. If I'm getting good consistency @ 2600+ fps that's plenty fast. If it groups well I'm going with this for the 162 SST load.*

*I only have 50 yards here at home.  I can pressure test and get them on paper, but that's about it for centerfire rifle cartridges. I'm proud to have the 50 yards though! Works great for handguns.*


----------



## GregoryB.

I am with you Chuck, I enjoy the light recoil of the 7x57. I need to work up a load my my #1RSI 7×57 and my 77RSI in 275 Rigby. I have not shot anything other that 139gr factory loads.


----------



## rosewood

GregoryB. said:


> I am with you Chuck, I enjoy the light recoil of the 7x57. I need to work up a load my my #1RSI 7×57 and my 77RSI in 275 Rigby. I have not shot anything other that 139gr factory loads.


I bought a model 93 and it was keyholing at 25 yards.  Realized the barrel was shot out, so instead of going back with 7x57, I had it rebarreled to 6.5x55.  Was my first 6.5, now I have 3 others of various Xs.  The 6.5x55 is quite mild also.

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB.

rosewood said:


> I bought a model 93 and it was keyholing at 25 yards.  Realized the barrel was shot out, so instead of going back with 7x57, I had it rebarreled to 6.5x55.  Was my first 6.5, now I have 3 others of various Xs.  The 6.5x55 is quite mild also.
> 
> Rosewood


I agree on the 6.5×55  being mild as well. Got the Sweede, Creed and 260.


----------



## menhadenman

chuckdog said:


> *Sunday afternoon I opened a bag of 50 new Remington 7X57 brass. I took out 20 to use. *
> 
> *Did the usual new bottleneck prep, chamfer, debur, uniform flash holes, FL size, clean, uniform length @2.225", repeat chamfer and debur.*
> 
> *Starting over from scratch with this Winchester, I used CCI 250 primers, 162 grain SST bullets over IMR 4350 powder. I think the latest Hornady data shows around 44 grains of IMR 4350 as max.*
> 
> *This ain't my first modern 7X57. I've had Ruger's in 77's, No.1's, Commercial Mauser's and USRA Winchester's, so I have previous dope to draw from.*
> 
> *I don't recommend anyone else rely on anything I type! Going outside the box, at least this far outside ain't something I do with most chamberings.*
> 
> *I started @ 46 grains loaded at 3.135 OAL. Squeezed it off, powder puff recoil. I love the 2lb trigger! The bolt opened nicely, round unstressed primers. I went to 47 grains with the same result. The 3rd and last one for the day was 48 grains.*
> 
> *I squeezed off the 48 and it hit the paper just below the 47 grain load. Still light recoil, easy opening and nice round edged primers.*
> 
> *I have no desire to try making this old warhorse chambering into something it's not. I simply know this cartridge/rifle combo can easily deliver more than the 50K psi range published load data allows. With its long action I can easily open up more room inside the case by allowing more bullet to remain outside. The Winchester action can certainly withstand more.*
> 
> *Part of the benefit of shooting the 7X57 is mild recoil. I have zero interest in losing this benefit.*
> 
> *I'm going to load 5 more of the 48's to chronograph and shoot for group. If I'm getting good consistency @ 2600+ fps that's plenty fast. If it groups well I'm going with this for the 162 SST load.*
> 
> *I only have 50 yards here at home.  I can pressure test and get them on paper, but that's about it for centerfire rifle cartridges. I'm proud to have the 50 yards though! Works great for handguns.*



I’d bet your over 2,000 FPS at 300 yards with that load, maybe 8” drop if you had a 200 yd zero. It’d be bad medicine on deer is another bet.


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


> Dang…..y’all had shade, too??
> 
> 
> So dang hot here I think our shade melted.






Shade didn't help much today Dub. Think mine might have melted too.


----------



## Kowtown

Cleaned about 500 rounds of 223 this morning. Had to retreat to the house too cool off.

Went back out after lunch to de-prime and tumble a big coffee can full of 44mag brass.
Cooled off to about 94 degrees. set the tumbler for 3 hours and back to the house again.
Wife tells me that I need an air conditioner in my gun room.


----------



## Jester896

Kowtown said:


> Wife tells me that I need an air conditioner in my gun room.



2 of us might have said that...if she bribes the fat kid with another pulled pork sammich on garlic toast...I'll help ya slide it in.


----------



## basstrkr

I only reload shot gun shells. Which i haven't done any in 20 years. But with the situation as it now stands I'm gon load some 12 gage tonight. I have about 200 209 primers, reckon getting more will be a problem?


----------



## menhadenman

basstrkr said:


> I only reload shot gun shells. Which i haven't done any in 20 years. But with the situation as it now stands I'm gon load some 12 gage tonight. I have about 200 209 primers, reckon getting more will be a problem?


I picked up 209s from Midway a few weeks ago.


----------



## Dub

basstrkr said:


> I only reload shot gun shells. Which i haven't done any in 20 years. But with the situation as it now stands I'm gon load some 12 gage tonight. I have about 200 209 primers, reckon getting more will be a problem?




209's were the last to disappear off the shelves and from the online dealers.


This was a fairly recent disappearance, too....well after the other stuff was unobtainable.

I have no idea what this translates to in terms of predictions.....no idea whatsoever. 


I'm more concerned that we are about to take a dip in availability of a pile of goods & services due to Covid shutdowns, delays, etc.    It has already begun impacting attendance at work in many manufacturing facilities....Biden, Harris & Co. will add to our our great-grandchildren's tax burden just to load up the stimulus checkwriting printing presses again.

Workplace employee attendance is about to take a big hit.

Product availability is going to be slim pickings.


----------



## chuckdog

Dub said:


> 209's were the last to disappear off the shelves and from the online dealers.
> 
> 
> This was a fairly recent disappearance, too....well after the other stuff was unobtainable.
> 
> I have no idea what this translates to in terms of predictions.....no idea whatsoever.
> 
> 
> I'm more concerned that we are about to take a dip in availability of a pile of goods & services due to Covid shutdowns, delays, etc.    It has already begun impacting attendance at work in many manufacturing facilities....Biden, Harris & Co. will add to our our great-grandchildren's tax burden just to load up the stimulus checkwriting printing presses again.
> 
> Workplace employee attendance is about to take a big hit.
> 
> Product availability is going to be slim pickings.



*I admit that I purposely avoid the news and talk radio since the November Selection.*

*I know it's a fool that buries his head in the sand, but I'm doing it for survival. I simply can't take the idiocracy of the nation we live in.*


----------



## chuckdog

menhadenman said:


> I’d bet your over 2,000 FPS at 300 yards with that load, maybe 8” drop if you had a 200 yd zero. It’d be bad medicine on deer is another bet.




*I have 200 yds at the range. I also now have 2 chronographs.*

*I may take both and see what I'm getting at 18' vs 200 yds with one shot.*

*Thanks for planting that seed. *


----------



## menhadenman

chuckdog said:


> *I have 200 yds at the range. I also now have 2 chronographs.*
> 
> *I may take both and see what I'm getting at 18' vs 200 yds with one shot.*
> 
> *Thanks for planting that seed. *



Check out Bison Ballistics, they've got a great bullet library for doing the simple calculations. They also have a simple bullet comparison tool that's useful if you're comparing cartridges or bullets, loads, etc. You can use the same bullet and compare different velocities to see if the juice is worth the squeeze. That 7x57 sounds like a neat rifle.

https://bisonballistics.com/calculators/ballistics
https://bisonballistics.com/calculators/bullet_comparison


----------



## Dub

chuckdog said:


> *I admit that I purposely avoid the news and talk radio since the November Selection.*
> 
> *I know it's a fool that buries his head in the sand, but I'm doing it for survival. I simply can't take the idiocracy of the nation we live in.*





I think your's is a sane approach.

To use a Dem turn of phrase....I find myself "triggered" often when watching the daily news updates.   The lunacy that is being spewed forth from The White House & the ancillary stooge support cast of cabinet heads is shocking, sickening and dangerous.

I am a father....and perhaps one day, Lord willing, I may become a grandfather.   I want a better world for my son and hopefully for his children.




I keep an ear to the train train tracks and my eyes looking for smoke on the horizon.....but it's painful to do so. 

We were in such better shape two years ago....heading towards a more unified country. 

Now, these hate-mongering scum have their hooks in things and have been perpetuating their divisiveness among our citizens....and importing future Dem followers on a wholesale level.

They have weakened our standing in the world and, in my simple opinion, made us more appealing for foreign takeover at an increasing rate.  



Defund the democraps.    Get "woke" and get broke.   Choke these parasites.


They have imbedded their hooks in our youth by selling them on "climate change" and "critical race theory".  They have them taking the bait....hook, line & sinker.

They've used our youth's desire to do good things as fuel which they've redirected in horrible self-serving democrap directions.


If they truly believed in climate change and civil rights......then why, pray tell, do they suckle up to Communist China and are subservient to them in all things.  Communist China are the greatest perpetrators of genocide, slavery and industrial waste on this planet.....yet the Dems bow to them.....the media bows to them.....Hollyweird & professional sports personalities bow to them.

Hook, line and sinker.



No sir, ChuckDog.....your's is the more sane approach.   You already know what is going on and the day-to-day lunacy is good to tune out.   Enjoy daily living and the freedoms that we both enjoy.

Staying prayed up and well-provisioned is how I'm gonna keep rolling.....with perhaps more time spent scratching the dog's backs and less watching the news.

Now...time to load some mags and go hit the range.   I've got a session ahead of me this morning that's gonna be full of "old guy learning new tricks".


@elfiii , can I get and amen, sir ??


Times....they are a'changing.    Idiots will idiot.

I'm gonna keep working, paying taxes and enjoying some range time. 


I pray the next generations of Americans can do the same......


----------



## Nimrod71

I got back to loading today.  Trying out the 62 gr. bullets from MidSouth.  I ordered the hollow points and the lead tip.  To my surprise they are not the same length.  I don't know where my mind was, I guess it's the age thing again.  The hollow points worked out really good but I wasn't paying attention when I started seating the S.P. bullets.  When I looked at the first one I knew something was wrong, too short.  A quick readjustment of the seater die and I finished up.  I loaded both with the same powder charge of 25 gr.. of 2520.  I have used this load with 60 and 65 gr bullets and it has worked really well.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I think your's is a sane approach.
> 
> To use a Dem turn of phrase....I find myself "triggered" often when watching the daily news updates.   The lunacy that is being spewed forth from The White House & the ancillary stooge support cast of cabinet heads is shocking, sickening and dangerous.
> 
> I am a father....and perhaps one day, Lord willing, I may become a grandfather.   I want a better world for my son and hopefully for his children.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I keep an ear to the train train tracks and my eyes looking for smoke on the horizon.....but it's painful to do so.
> 
> We were in such better shape two years ago....heading towards a more unified country.
> 
> Now, these hate-mongering scum have their hooks in things and have been perpetuating their divisiveness among our citizens....and importing future Dem followers on a wholesale level.
> 
> They have weakened our standing in the world and, in my simple opinion, made us more appealing for foreign takeover at an increasing rate.
> 
> 
> 
> Defund the democraps.    Get "woke" and get broke.   Choke these parasites.
> 
> 
> They have imbedded their hooks in our youth by selling them on "climate change" and "critical race theory".  They have them taking the bait....hook, line & sinker.
> 
> They've used our youth's desire to do good things as fuel which they've redirected in horrible self-serving democrap directions.
> 
> 
> If they truly believed in climate change and civil rights......then why, pray tell, do they suckle up to Communist China and are subservient to them in all things.  Communist China are the greatest perpetrators of genocide, slavery and industrial waste on this planet.....yet the Dems bow to them.....the media bows to them.....Hollyweird & professional sports personalities bow to them.
> 
> Hook, line and sinker.
> 
> 
> 
> No sir, ChuckDog.....your's is the more sane approach.   You already know what is going on and the day-to-day lunacy is good to tune out.   Enjoy daily living and the freedoms that we both enjoy.
> 
> Staying prayed up and well-provisioned is how I'm gonna keep rolling.....with perhaps more time spent scratching the dog's backs and less watching the news.
> 
> Now...time to load some mags and go hit the range.   I've got a session ahead of me this morning that's gonna be full of "old guy learning new tricks".
> 
> 
> @elfiii , can I get and amen, sir ??
> 
> 
> Times....they are a'changing.    Idiots will idiot.
> 
> I'm gonna keep working, paying taxes and enjoying some range time.
> 
> 
> I pray the next generations of Americans can do the same......




Next generation is on its way @Dub. I met my youngest boys’ teacher yesterday morning (1st grade). After talking for a bit, something came up that triggered a thought. He said, “dad, I wish Biden would just stop his stupid voice.” His teacher loved it. We’re in a great school here in Union County. 

And I loaded up some more 7 RM for my buddy, 160 accubonds over IMR4350. Played musical scopes again on my own 7RM, too. 

And @chuckdog check out the Hornady SST gel test... explains a lot!


----------



## Adam5

Tomorrow I won’t be reloading, but am meeting someone from MeWe to pick up 200 nickel 10mm casings and three pounds of Reloader 15.


----------



## Adam5

Speaking of reloading, I saw this posted elsewhere earlier today.


----------



## rosewood

We call that inflation.  Ain't getting better anytime soon either.  Gas prices are worse.


----------



## Jester896

I am having to pay surcharges on brass of 18-24%. On other metals 8-12%. And that is on top of the several price increases so far this year.


----------



## bullethead

Raw materials are in short supply so costs go up and also the company's know what we are willing to pay.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Next generation is on its way @Dub. I met my youngest boys’ teacher yesterday morning (1st grade). After talking for a bit, something came up that triggered a thought. He said, “dad, I wish Biden would just stop his stupid voice.” His teacher loved it. We’re in a great school here in Union County.
> 
> And I loaded up some more 7 RM for my buddy, 160 accubonds over IMR4350. Played musical scopes again on my own 7RM, too.
> 
> And @chuckdog check out the Hornady SST gel test... explains a lot!
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097076



I like your boy’s style.  


That is a serious looking rifle, too.  Would like to hear more about it.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I like your boy’s style.
> 
> 
> That is a serious looking rifle, too.  Would like to hear more about it.



Thanks @Dub - the story behind the rifle is that I've always wanted to have a X-bolt in the safe... I have shot one critter with one (an opportunistic shot on an antelope buck with a buddy's 300 WSM maybe 1 mile from the truck and my rifle), but hearing all the folks that love that platform made me feel left out  

So, last spring I sold one of my black guns that I hardly used and came across one of the new ****'s Canyon long range models at the Ace Hardware in Blue Ridge. They made this particular barrel with a 8" twist (from a 9.5") and the 26" isn't too much for a guy my size (6'2"). That faster twist opens up the door for bigger bullets.

I was initially thinking something fancier, like the 300 PRC, 280AI, etc., but already had a 7RM I inherited in the 90s so figured why not stick with that since I've got the brass... and truth be told it doesn't fall short of these other calibers. First several shots were <1 MOA with factory stuff I've had for 20 years or so and I was in love. You know I've been muddling around at the reloading bench and probably have 300 shots down the tube so far. Can't wait to head to Riverbend and try out that 600 yard range.

I have a bad habit of musical scopes (swapping them around all my rifles), but wanted something different for this gun. Was originally thinking Night Force like the one you have, but ended up going the SWFA 3-15x route. I drank that SWFA Kool-Aid a couple years ago and gotta admit it's all true! Hard to justify going custom when you can get a setup like this for under $2k.


https://www.browning.com/products/f...rrent/x-bolt-hells-canyon-long-range-ndt.html

https://www.swfa.com/swfa-ss-3-15x42-tactical-rifle-scope-3.html


----------



## Jester896

if they made them in SFP and MOA I might try one.


----------



## bullethead

I got some 44mag sized and deprimed this morning.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> if they made them in SFP and MOA I might try one.



They do, the ultralight is really nice. The AR BDC is eerily similar to drop on a manbun. 

https://www.swfa.com/swfa-ss-2-5-10x32-ultralight-rifle-scope-1.html?___SID=U


----------



## Jester896

it doesn't have target turrets and the magnification isn't in there.
It would make a good hunting scope for a 5.56 or .308.  The low end would be nice on my High Wall (VXIII 2.5-10X50) as a replacement if Leupold isn't able to repair the other one...I'm sure even their replacement will be matte...


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> it doesn't have target turrets and the magnification isn't in there.
> It would make a good hunting scope for a 5.56 or .308.  The low end would be nice on my High Wall (VXIII 2.5-10X50) as a replacement if Leupold isn't able to repair the other one...I'm sure even their replacement will be matte...



Yeah, it's a smaller scope (2.5-10x32) and probably best for "set it and forget it" and use the BDC for holdovers out to 500. Some guys do dial with it (the turrets are nice under those caps) but like you point out there are better scopes for that. I have three ultralights now, one on a 7 lb T3X, another on my son's Howa 1500 Grendel, and a third that was on a AR but will probably go to my 35 Rem.


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> 2 of us might have said that...if she bribes the fat kid with another pulled pork sammich on garlic toast...I'll help ya slide it in.



Like this?


----------



## Dub

Kowtown said:


> Like this?View attachment 1097187


----------



## Jester896




----------



## bullethead

Got some 240gr Gold Dot and 240gr XTP loaded up today


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> 2 of us might have said that...if she bribes the fat kid with another pulled pork sammich on garlic toast...I'll help ya slide it in.


Too late Jester. I spent my a/c money on a new chain saw


----------



## Kowtown

Dub said:


>




Don't want to be exposed as fake new Dub. I stole that picture off of the interwebs.


----------



## Jester896

That will come in handy when we cut a new hole in the wall


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> That will come in handy when we cut a new hole in the wall




I like your thinkin...


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> That will come in handy when we cut a new hole in the wall


My brother bought a Stihl batteried powered one a bit smaller than that one.  Comes in quite handy trimming small trees.  Surprisingly powerful with only a 12v battery to boot.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

I got back to the press today and loaded up 150 Rem 223's with MidSouth 62 gr. H.P.B.T.s  I plan on trying them out this weekend.


----------



## Adam5

Either this weekend or the next, I’ll be loading my first rifle rounds. I have plenty of .223 brass and Hornady 62gr fmjbt projectiles. I’ve bought Reloader 15 and Varget powders. They will be basic plinking rounds for my 16” 1/7 twist AR. 

I’m thinking of starting around 23gr of Varget or 25gr of RL15.

Does anyone here use similar loads?


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Loaded 50 30-06 with 180 grain Hornady round nose and h414 they are the preferred load for one of my river bottom rifles.


----------



## menhadenman

Adam5 said:


> Either this weekend or the next, I’ll be loading my first rifle rounds. I have plenty of .223 brass and Hornady 62gr fmjbt projectiles. I’ve bought Reloader 15 and Varget powders. They will be basic plinking rounds for my 16” 1/7 twist AR.
> 
> I’m thinking of starting around 23gr of Varget or 25gr of RL15.
> 
> Does anyone here use similar loads?



I’ve had good luck with 24.0 gr of Varget with 69 BTHP in an 18” 1/7 Wylde barrel. Be sure to trim to the same length. Other folks on here know a lot more but that’s my take. Let us know how you do.

Check out Hodgdon website, you might start lower and work up.


----------



## chuckdog

Adam5 said:


> Either this weekend or the next, I’ll be loading my first rifle rounds. I have plenty of .223 brass and Hornady 62gr fmjbt projectiles. I’ve bought Reloader 15 and Varget powders. They will be basic plinking rounds for my 16” 1/7 twist AR.
> 
> I’m thinking of starting around 23gr of Varget or 25gr of RL15.
> 
> Does anyone here use similar loads?



*Varget is excellent powder for accuracy. I don't recall using RL 15 for .223, but it's one of my favorite .308 Win powders.

Menhadenman has good advice.*


----------



## Jester896

RL-15 is really good under 77s


----------



## bullethead

I pass a local LGS a few times a month, sometimes twice in a week. I stopped in on Wed and they had about a half dozen powders on the shelf, lots of ammo but powder selection was low.
I stopped today and they had 2 shelves about 6ft in length full of powder and they had 50+ 1000/ct boxes of CCI #41 primers.
I stocked up on some more MTM ammo cases and got a sleeve of of primers. $69/1000. Not great but not awful all things considered.


----------



## rosewood

That is the cheapest I have seen #41 since the scamdemic started.  Good score.


----------



## rosewood

Last night, I loaded about 65 202 grain cast SWC powdercoated for 45 ACP using 5.1grains of Bullseye.  That was all I had cast.  Gotta make some more up, but my 45 really likes that load.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Well, I'll be working all weekend so decided to slip out at lunch to the range... took both Grendels (a PSA AR and a Howa 1500) to try out some 85 grain Sierra Varminters that I got on closeout (believe they're discontinued). Loaded them over IMR4198 and was tickled with how they did. Had two really nice groups out of the bolt gun at 24.7 and 25.1 grains, then another great group out of the AR at 24.7 grains. I had a can on the bolt gun... talk about easy shooting. I'm going to load up the rest of them (~200) for the kids to practice with heading into deer season. 

Blazing hot up in the mountains today - 79 degrees by lunch !


----------



## bullethead

I just got these done about 10 mins ago. 
225gr and 250gr Flex Tips for the 450 Bushmaster.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Well, I'll be working all weekend so decided to slip out at lunch to the range... took both Grendels (a PSA AR and a Howa 1500) to try out some 85 grain Sierra Varminters that I got on closeout (believe they're discontinued). Loaded them over IMR4198 and was tickled with how they did. Had two really nice groups out of the bolt gun at 24.7 and 25.1 grains, then another great group out of the AR at 24.7 grains. I had a can on the bolt gun... talk about easy shooting. I'm going to load up the rest of them (~200) for the kids to practice with heading into deer season.
> 
> Blazing hot up in the mountains today - 79 degrees by lunch !
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1097576View attachment 1097577View attachment 1097578




I'll bet those are two sweet shooting rifles.    You got the kids dialed in with some great weaponry to get after their deer.   


Also working this weekend...and looking forward to Monday range session already.  





bullethead said:


> I just got these done about 10 mins ago.
> 225gr and 250gr Flex Tips for the 450 Bushmaster.
> View attachment 1097609



Those look like bad, bad medicine.     Serious bidness right there.


----------



## bullethead

Dub said:


> Those look like bad, bad medicine.     Serious bidness right there.


They do look good but I use them more for targets. They come apart pretty quickly at close range on deer especially if bone is it. The 250gr hold up a little better.
Last year I used some 245gr Spire Points and at 25yds one came apart way more than I liked in a small doe.

I put these together months ago and cannot wait to use them on deer. They have done a superb job in factory loaded sabot slugs and I got a hold of some as components. And as accurate as the Flex Tips in the Bushmaster.

Winchester 260gr Platinum Bullets .452dia.


----------



## Old Bum

I just got finished loading 50 .308 168gr. BTHP for in the morning. I  gotta break my new rifle in and fine tune it.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Sized, deprimed, trimmed, chamfered, deburred and cleaned these 300 Win Mag cases last night and today.


----------



## Jester896

and I thought I had done something when I S/B sized then went back and F/L sized, trimmed and deburred about 50 .25-06 cases for my buddy.  He is going to have to find a stash somewhere else...he's running mine kinda low


----------



## Dub

01Foreman400 said:


> Sized, deprimed, trimmed, chamfered, deburred and cleaned these 300 Win Mag cases last night and today.View attachment 1097767



ooooh…..thems purdy


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I just finished up 250 rounds of 30-06 mostly 150 grain interlock with 4064  and ramshot big game. And some 180 grain round nose with h414. A long day with two hand presses


----------



## 01Foreman400

This morning I primed 100 Norma 300 WSM cases and loaded some test rounds with Varget and Barnes 130 gr. TTSX.  I loaded them .080” off the lands due to magazine length.  I had already prepped all the cases last week.


----------



## bullethead

.357 Mag time today. 158gr JHP


----------



## bullethead

First attempt at loading .380acp tonight.
Got 50 done, couple hundred more to go. Everglades 95gr fmj


----------



## Buckstop

Finished up 50 rounds of 22-250 today after some load development last couple weeks. Decided to have a go with H380 and had excellent results. 38.1 grains with a 55 gr Nosler BT at .010 off the lands was shooting nickel and dime size groups. Norma brass and Fed 210M primers. Liked how H380 shoots but sort of a pain working with. The tiny grain spherical powder overcharged about every other load on my chargemaster lite.


----------



## bullethead

Found a nice surprise today at a local shop.


----------



## bullethead

Found a LGS about 30 miles from me with a good supply and variety of Powder.
I only bought two of them, the other two are replacements for jars that I loaned out to a buddy that was in need.


----------



## Jester896

Buckstop said:


> Finished up 50 rounds of 22-250 today after some load development last couple weeks. Decided to have a go with H380 and had excellent results. 38.1 grains with a 55 gr Nosler BT at .010 off the lands was shooting nickel and dime size groups. Norma brass and Fed 210M primers. Liked how H380 shoots but sort of a pain working with. The tiny grain spherical powder overcharged about every other load on my chargemaster lite.



I loaded up a ladder to use in mine when we get it finished. H380 is like Fairy Dust.


----------



## Nimrod71

By accident I bought a bottle of H380 a couple of years ago, and I finally got around to trying it last year to load some sight in rounds.  I changed the scope on my 700 Rem. 22-250.  I didn't want to waste my 4895 for sight in rounds.  Well I loaded 10 rounds with the 380 and let me tell you I was amazed at how good it grouped.

I got on target with 4 shots.  I set up a target with a quarter sized dot at 100 yds.  I fired 3 shots and all 3 were touching.  I moved the scope 5 clicks right and fired the other 3 shots and like the other 3 these were touching within the quarter dot.

I will be buying more when I can find it for a decent price.


----------



## menhadenman

Hey @Jester896 check out this bad boy 


https://www.unknownmunitions.com/product/primal-rights-cps/


----------



## Jester896

pfft @menhadenman P.T. Barnum stuff
buy more powder
https://leeprecision.com/lee-auto-bench-prime.html


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> pfft @menhadenman P.T. Barnum stuff
> buy more powder
> https://leeprecision.com/lee-auto-bench-prime.html



No doubt... I was stuck on a plane for a quick work trip to Alaska and reading reloading blogs. Saw this guy raving about it and nearly passed out when I saw the price tag. My guess is it's the Swaro symptoms... you overspend on something and have to tell everyone about how awesome it is .

I recall you posting that Lee auto bench, has that been good so far? The Dillon is great and so is the Co-Ax, but priming is a bit slow on the latter. And my two old hand primers (a Lee and a RCBS) ain't as much fun either. Will be back on the bench here in a couple days.


----------



## Jester896

I was only good for a 100 or two with my Lee Hand Primer..I have the older round one and the newer square one.  I find the bench top a little annoying to load and it doesn't always feed well...newness maybe.  It doesn't have the feel of the thumb for pressure but it has way more feel than a press to me. A "B" rating maybe so far.


----------



## menhadenman

I just about picked up the Forster one after being pretty pleased with the Co-Ax. $90 is pretty decent price too. 

https://www.midwayusa.com/product/101268874


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> Dillon is great and so is the Co-Ax, but priming is a bit slow on the latter.



The old CoAx is slow ....but it sure is precise and very accurate in seating ....

I wish I had kept count ....10's thousands for sure ....


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> I just about picked up the Forster one after being pretty pleased with the Co-Ax. $90 is pretty decent price too.



Those are nice...I have never loaded on but have used one once to prime with.  I can't remember how they load...but if it is pecking like the Dillon I don't want anything to do with it .  The Lee you dump the pack of primers (except Federal) in the open tray...shake/move them to one side with the ridges...shake until they are turned right and close the cover on them.  No need to touch them and less chance of contaminating one...IMO.


----------



## bullethead

This is a Pennsylvania company that makes some quality bullets.
500 .358 158gr Hard Cast SWC arrived today.


----------



## bullethead

Bought 3 sets of used dies. $60 for RCBS 30/06, 22-250,and 45/70. They are all older die sets and I have them all but the 45/70 but they wanted to sell all three together.
Turns out that the 45/70 were never used. Not even the set screw on the lock rings were tightened.


----------



## Jester896

bullethead said:


> This is a Pennsylvania company that makes some quality bullets.
> 500 .358 158gr Hard Cast SWC arrived today.


those are good lookin boolits
sell the other 2 sets on Flebay and recoup some.


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> those are good lookin boolits
> sell the other 2 sets on Flebay and recoup some.


Thoughts of selling extras run through my head initially but I have a 2 is 1, 1 is none type of mind set.
3 is 2 as far as 30'06 Dies are concerned, lolololol


----------



## menhadenman

Here’s the Forster primer tool I was talking about 

https://www.forsterproducts.com/product/co-ax-primer-seater-with-e-z-just-shell-holder-jaws/


----------



## Dub

Got a laugh when I checked the mailbox today....figured @Jester896 would enjoy this 'un........


----------



## Jester896




----------



## Nimrod71

I am still reworking 223 and 5.56 brass, I think I have about 300 more pieces to go.  Next I will be starting on the 308 brass I know there are a least 500 pieces to grade and rework.  I'm planning on having all my hunting rounds loaded up by Oct. 1 and my hunting rifles sighted in and ready to go.  

On another point, has anyone tried the 30 cal. Sierra 169 gr. Match King?  My cousin the rifle builder showed me some yesterday and said they are the cat's meow.  He showed me some 500 yd. targets and they out shot the 168's.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> On another point, has anyone tried the 30 cal. Sierra 169 gr. Match King? .


I see a new MatchKing load from Sierra but they are 168s

I do see it as bullets…. seems like if they are making .30 cal bullets they could knock out some of those 150gr flat nose for .30-30s


----------



## Nimrod71

Jester I wish Sierra would make a large lot of 30 cal. 150 gr. Pro Hunters.  That is my deer bullet of choice and I am getting low of them.


----------



## rosewood




----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> View attachment 1098861


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


>


Thought you would like that.


----------



## chuckdog

Nimrod71 said:


> By accident I bought a bottle of H380 a couple of years ago, and I finally got around to trying it last year to load some sight in rounds.  I changed the scope on my 700 Rem. 22-250.  I didn't want to waste my 4895 for sight in rounds.  Well I loaded 10 rounds with the 380 and let me tell you I was amazed at how good it grouped.
> 
> I got on target with 4 shots.  I set up a target with a quarter sized dot at 100 yds.  I fired 3 shots and all 3 were touching.  I moved the scope 5 clicks right and fired the other 3 shots and like the other 3 these were touching within the quarter dot.
> 
> I will be buying more when I can find it for a decent price.



*H380 is a powder that I had on my shelf for years, but never really gave it a shot. *

*With covid doing what it did to supply I gave it a whirl in .308 Win loads and was more than a little ashamed that I had ignored it. *


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *H380 is a powder that I had on my shelf for years, but never really gave it a shot. *
> 
> *With covid doing what it did to supply I gave it a whirl in .308 Win loads and was more than a little ashamed that I had ignored it. *


I bought it specifically for 22-250 and it really shines there.  38.0 grains with a 52 grain is quite accurate as Mr. Hodgdon himself said.

Only other thing I tried it in was in my 15" Encore .270 win.  I was looking for load data for a 110 grain bullet.    Turns out H380 isn't the ideal powder for a short barrel.  It sounds like a cannon going off.  Rattled the roof at the range.  Swapped to H335 and it was much less muzzle blast.

Rosewood


----------



## bullethead

More boolits. Midway had many varieties of XTP's on sale


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Thought you would like that.




I was slow on the uptake.....but then I saw it.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I was slow on the uptake.....but then I saw it.


I wish I had that kinda hair, I might grow one too!


----------



## Dub

Pretty sure my mail lady must have cussed me earlier today.

She probably spits when she drives off.


----------



## menhadenman

Saw an interesting article on humidity and reloading at lunch... thought you might enjoy (it's a long one tho). 

https://chronoplotter.com/2021/08/19/how-does-humidity-affect-powder/


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Pretty sure my mail lady must have cussed me earlier today.
> 
> She probably spits when she drives off.
> 
> View attachment 1099134
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1099135


That's serious stuff right there!


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> Saw an interesting article on humidity and reloading at lunch... thought you might enjoy (it's a long one tho).
> 
> https://chronoplotter.com/2021/08/19/how-does-humidity-affect-powder/


Interesting read.


----------



## BriarPatch99

I didn't reload anything today ... but I did cut the stock off one my shotguns... I will unload some reloads tomorrow... I cut about 3/4" off brought it down to 13 3/4" ...it was a little  long for a short boy at 14 5/8".


----------



## bullgator

BriarPatch99 said:


> I didn't reload anything today ... but I did cut the stock off one my shotguns... I will unload some reloads tomorrow... I cut about 3/4" off brought it down to 13 3/4" ...it was a little  long for a short boy at 14 5/8".
> View attachment 1099188
> View attachment 1099186


Looks like a fine job.


----------



## menhadenman

Cleaned, sized, trimmed, primed, charged and loaded 100 of those 85 Varminters for my kids’ 6.5 Grendel for practice. Hating I only bought 2 boxes on close out, but also glad to know why IMR 4198 has been around so long! I swear it’s the younger bro of IMR 4350. They’re workhorses!


----------



## menhadenman

And @Jester896 i have no idea how y’all load up 300 big boys in one shift!


----------



## Darkhorse

BriarPatch99 said:


> I didn't reload anything today ... but I did cut the stock off one my shotguns... I will unload some reloads tomorrow... I cut about 3/4" off brought it down to 13 3/4" ...it was a little  long for a short boy at 14 5/8".
> View attachment 1099188
> View attachment 1099186



Very good work Briar Patch. I like it.
You speak of a real pet peeve I have with modern gun stocking. The LOP fits the "Average" shooter. A longer armed shooter can add shims but us shorter guys are just out of luck unless we cut the stock.
Most guns fit me pretty good. As long as I'm wearing a T shirt. But add my cold weather hunting clothing and the gun is now too long.
One reason I bought my Browning Maxus years ago was it advertised the stock was adjustable for LOP and cast off. Partially true. I was able to get it to shoot dead center by pointing and not aiming using the supplied shims. But it needed to be about 1/4 to 1/2" shorter but it couldn't be done. No provision is made for decreasing the LOP. Plenty of shims to make it longer though.
With a wood stock a good man can make a gun fit the shooter and look good doing it. Like yours. But with a synthetic stock things can be a lot more complicated.
But it is like it is and I've gotten used to it over the years. Mostly.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> And @Jester896 i have no idea how y’all load up 300 big boys in one shift!



Looks something like synchronized swimming?


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Looks something like synchronized swimming?


I'll have to come watch one day... will bring beer and some eastern NC BBQ for tuition payment.


----------



## menhadenman

Small pistol primers at Natchez now


----------



## bullethead

Gone in less than 5 mins


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> Gone in less than 5 mins


Don’t know why there’s not a thumbs down option


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> I'll have to come watch one day... will bring beer and some eastern NC BBQ for tuition payment.



Best BBQ there is…..or at least the best pulled pork.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Best BBQ there is…..or at least the best pulled pork.


Well said! You can get Charlie Mills delivered from Acre Station Meat Farm. Highly recommended. 

https://acrestationmeatfarm.com/charlie-mills-famous-bbq-sauce/


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I was setting up to prep some military brass. I came to the realization that I had met my goal and dream was realized. I now have 1000 rounds of loaded 30-06. All loads are proven winners in bullet weights ranging from 150 through 220. So there I was frozen in place wondering if I should keep going or count my blessings. Time to set a new goal?


----------



## menhadenman

Dang fellas, I done got the rona! Not symptomatic really other than lost of taste but got a test since some of our older family was heading over from SC. Good call. You'll probably see some more reloading pics from quarantine!


----------



## bullethead

menhadenman said:


> Dang fellas, I done got the rona! Not symptomatic really other than lost of taste but got a test since some of our older family was heading over from SC. Good call. You'll probably see some more reloading pics from quarantine!


Stay well.


----------



## deerslayer357

Hope you have lots of time to reload- but more importantly hope you continue to feel up to it!


----------



## deerslayer357

I finished powdering and loading the 10mm’s today finally.  Then started loading pigeon shotgun shells and broke my MEC reloader so that’s the end of that for now


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> Dang fellas, I done got the rona! Not symptomatic really other than lost of taste but got a test since some of our older family was heading over from SC. Good call. You'll probably see some more reloading pics from quarantine!


Just came off it myself. I hope your symptoms stay minimal.


----------



## Kowtown

menhadenman said:


> I'll have to come watch one day... will bring beer and some eastern NC BBQ for tuition payment.




Good plan, I hear he's a sucker for bbg...


----------



## Jester896

Yep… Yep we did
Got there @ 10:00 and left @ 6:00
160 180gr 300 Win
140 150gr 300 Win
100 168 VLD Hunting 7mm RM
Tired puppy here


----------



## Adam5

Today we loaded 100 10mm with 180gr Hornady XTP over 11.1gr of Accurate #7 for my friend who teaches me to reload. We then started my first foray into loading rifle rounds. 104 .223 cases sized/decapped, then debuted/chamfered. We were getting hungry, and it was getting humid in his garage. We decided to call it a day and grab some food. We’ll finish with my rifle rounds next weekend.

I did order myself an RCBS die set, shell holder, case lube, and deburring/chamfering tool so that I can start prepping some .223 brass with my Lee hand press.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Dang fellas, I done got the rona! Not symptomatic really other than lost of taste but got a test since some of our older family was heading over from SC. Good call. You'll probably see some more reloading pics from quarantine!


?


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Dang fellas, I done got the rona! Not symptomatic really other than lost of taste but got a test since some of our older family was heading over from SC. Good call. You'll probably see some more reloading pics from quarantine!



Sounds like a good way to ride it out.
Hang in there.


----------



## menhadenman

Rona, day 3-4ish... loaded up some test rounds for my blackout pistol. 125 TGK over W296 and BR4s. Think these will be bad medicine for deer at close ranges. Best guess is I’ll be around 2,000 FPS. 

Dang youngest boy also got the rona so he’s hanging with me now. His brother (shares a room with) and sister both negative. And mom shares a bed with me and a covid nurse is also negative. Feeling pretty good so hope that’s where we land. 

Back to the 7RM here shortly.


----------



## menhadenman

Also working up some tests for a Nerf Ultra, PM me if you’d like load data


----------



## Jester896

hate you picked up the rona....know a few people that have been vaxed and have it...they are struggling too...hope you come out on the good side.

don't they need to wait 5 days or so after your symptoms appeared to get tested


----------



## chuckdog

*I loaded the first Casull loads in a long time Saturday. 300 gr XTP bullets, Federal Small Rifle Match primers 31.5 grs of W296 and Hornady brass. I know I have some Starline brass, but it's in hiding.*

*I used a .45 Colt Lee factory crimp post sizing die. I wanted to see how it well it worked with Casull length cases.*

*I prepped and primed 50, but only loaded 18 for testing.*

*So far, so good. I test fired a cylinder full(6) yesterday @ 17 yds. The recoil was quite manageable,(Still not something I'd blow through 100 rds of at a time!) and accuracy seemed good too. 5 of the 6 were clustered just beneath poa, with one flier that went left.*

*I also found some 240 gr .452 XTP's among my bullets. I'll likely load some hard cast next. I have a good sized log that I want to see about looking through.*

*Looking through my stuff I also happened to find a Super Redhawk Wilson spring kit.  *


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Chuckdog, you and I have the same good problem. We have so much treasure we forget what we have


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> hate you picked up the rona....know a few people that have been vaxed and have it...they are struggling too...hope you come out on the good side.
> 
> don't they need to wait 5 days or so after your symptoms appeared to get tested


Only got tested because we were getting my boy tested. I went first to be a sport but pretty sure now my taste and smell are toast. Hope too that’s the worst of it!


----------



## menhadenman

Got sidetracked - finally caved and bought some of the coveted 77 TMKs a couple months ago. Loaded up 3 shots of 5 charges over 3 different powders. H335, Varget, CFE223. I bet I get more than one winner in that bunch. Son said we should take a break so watching Smokey and the Bandit now.


----------



## menhadenman

On to 7RM, these three powders are all solid at each charge, same with the two BTOs. Loaded four big and small for each, will have a playoff in quarantine to see if I can convince myself it’s time to stop.


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> On to 7RM, these three powders are all solid at each charge, same with the two BTOs. Loaded four big and small for each, will have a playoff in quarantine to see if I can convince myself it’s time to stop.
> 
> View attachment 1099594


That’s some good therapy.....


----------



## menhadenman

Hey @Dub , found some brass for your manbun... you’ll have to get on the wait list but it’s legit brass. 

https://alphamunitions.com/product/6-5-edkh/


----------



## 01Foreman400

I finished loading 100 rounds of 30-06 and 300 WSM ammo today.  Started working on 100 rounds of 44 mag.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Hey @Dub , found some brass for your manbun... you’ll have to get on the wait list but it’s legit brass.
> 
> https://alphamunitions.com/product/6-5-edkh/



  


May order some custom stuff with my Biden sentiment on it.


Naw…..I’ll save that for toilet paper.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Rona, day 3-4ish... loaded up some test rounds for my blackout pistol. 125 TGK over W296 and BR4s. Think these will be bad medicine for deer at close ranges. Best guess is I’ll be around 2,000 FPS.
> 
> Dang youngest boy also got the rona so he’s hanging with me now. His brother (shares a room with) and sister both negative. And mom shares a bed with me and a covid nurse is also negative. Feeling pretty good so hope that’s where we land.
> 
> Back to the 7RM here shortly.
> 
> View attachment 1099476



You share a bed with a Corona nurse and your wife……much respect, bro


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> You share a bed with a Corona nurse and your wife……much respect, bro



Thanks pal - she's camping on the couch now with the other two kids in their bedroom while me and the youngest isolate. Glad we don't watch Communist News Network, we prolly woulda willed ourselves onto ventilators by now then get the Fauci Ouchy before we recover. Boy is maybe day 6 and I'm right behind him. Feeling good except can't even smell vinegar and have a weak hangover feeling (like a half rack of Busch light). Boy has a headcold sorta cough. Lord willing that's the worst of it!

Gotta do some computer work today but think I'll pull a Jester later and pound out a big pile of LC brass... I dread those dang crimps. The WFT2 is still the way to trim from my experience.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Gotta do some computer work today but think I'll pull a Jester later and pound out a big pile of LC brass... I dread those dang crimps. The WFT2 is still the way to trim from my experience.



I have 1 5 gal bucket done and have about 6 50 cal cans full left to do...want me to drop it by 

I also wish I had internet service at home...kinda putting a cramp in my routines.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Thanks pal - she's camping on the couch now with the other two kids in their bedroom while me and the youngest isolate. Glad we don't watch Communist News Network, we prolly woulda willed ourselves onto ventilators by now then get the Fauci Ouchy before we recover. Boy is maybe day 6 and I'm right behind him. Feeling good except can't even smell vinegar and have a weak hangover feeling (like a half rack of Busch light). Boy has a headcold sorta cough. Lord willing that's the worst of it!
> 
> Gotta do some computer work today but think I'll pull a Jester later and pound out a big pile of LC brass... I dread those dang crimps. The WFT2 is still the way to trim from my experience.





Sounds like your making the best of it.

Glad to hear that your family is doing well.





I'm taking solace in watching Biden update and sipping coffee....about to go get another quick nap before night shift.

Solace in the Biden's speech already a few minutes underway....that brings him a few minutes closer to shutting up.

Seems the FDA approved the Pfizer juice. Interdasting.   That's the flavor I've had.  Guess I'll be getting my booster whenever it's suggested by Biden's FDA....driven by the CDC who is influenced by W.H.O. ....whom, correct me if my wrong here, but they get their marching orders from the Chinese Communist Party........the nice people who engineered the Covids in the first place.



So grateful we no longer have Orangeman's mean tweets and laser focus on our border security, strong positioning among world's countries, self-reliance on oil, ongoing hunting down of terrorists and big hair.    

I feel so safe & cozy knowing we have an elder statesmen such as Biden in the Office....with Kam-A-La on deck...with a bat in hand, ready to swing. 



Ahhh......Biden just wrapped it up in grand fashion...totally nailed his squinting during reading his teleprompter oration....whispering at times for effect.....displaying those fine skills that he used as a father....siring and encouraging his methhead pedophile offspring into the ways of living large whilst having his pockets filled by foreign influencers.   

My coffee mug needs a refill......


----------



## GregoryB.

Wife just tested positive for the Rona this morning. They quarantined me too since we occasionally swap spit as a old married couple. Got several ladders to test fire and about 4 new scopes to zero. Going to be a busy 10 days.


----------



## menhadenman

GregoryB. said:


> Wife just tested positive for the Rona this morning. They quarantined me too since we occasionally swap spit as a old married couple. Got several ladders to test fire and about 4 new scopes to zero. Going to be a busy 10 days.



Dang, sorry to hear. We had the opposite... only in our 40s so still some occasional smooching in between fighting about something. We're were in the same bed all week before I tested positive, she's negative? Hope everyone does fine and you get some nice loads worked up.


----------



## GregoryB.

menhadenman said:


> Dang, sorry to hear. We had the opposite... only in our 40s so still some occasional smooching in between fighting about something. We're were in the same bed all week before I tested positive, she's negative? Hope everyone does fine and you get some nice loads worked up.


This is her 3rd day and only flu like symptoms.  
Got loads worked up for 243, 25-06,7mm-08 and 30-06 may even work on loads for  my 250 Savage.


----------



## bullgator

GregoryB. said:


> Wife just tested positive for the Rona this morning. They quarantined me too since we occasionally swap spit as a old married couple. Got several ladders to test fire and about 4 new scopes to zero. Going to be a busy 10 days.


Hope she keeps mild symptoms.


----------



## chuckdog

*Gave up the search for my Starline Casull brass. I found both it and Starline .41 Mag in stock @ Cabela's.*

*It should be here before the weekend. No more than I'll likely shoot the Casull I had plenty of Hornady brass to do me for a while, but I figure I'd better get it while it's there.  *


----------



## Nimrod71

Yes I did.  I reloaded ten 308 with Sierra 168 MK with 41.3 gr. IMR 4895.  I also trimmed fifty pieces of 308 Nosler brass.  Then I loaded twenty 308 cartridges with Sierra 150 gr. Pro Hunters.  I am ready to go.


----------



## bullgator

Loaded 100 9mm with 5.0 CFE Pistol and topped with 124 Everglades jhp at 1.095”. Now, if my 320 x-compact would just get here.


----------



## menhadenman

Cleaned, resized, deprimed, and swaged primer pockets on 100 LC brass. Had a full head of steam until I stuck a dang case... got it out but that always seems to put a dent in my plans. Gonna trim those and try to get a couple hundred more done, range time tomorrow after I get a bid out the door. Rona status is great for me and the boy. Feels like a Busch light hangover, I think we’ve seen the worst.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Had a full head of steam until I stuck a dang case... got it out but that always seems to put a dent in my plans.



how did it get stuck?  How did you get it out? Must been the Rona had hold of you..might take 10 minutes to get a stuck case out...hardly a dent


----------



## menhadenman

I was half-arsing lube, using a new spray I got from Dillon... put a bunch in a tupperware deal, sprayed, shook container, sprayed, shook again and started cranking through them. I've got a RCBS tool for stuck cases, drill a hole, thread, and pull out. Problem is I had my tools mixed up between the shop, house, and garage so mostly my problem trying to find things.

Only had 4 stuck cases in past 12 years or so, all were 223. Seems like spraying with one shot and rolling on the pad is failsafe. Any suggestions? Yes, the rona is clouding my mind... need to get to the range to clear things up.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> I was half-arsing lube, using a new spray I got from Dillon... put a bunch in a tupperware deal, sprayed, shook container, sprayed, shook again and started cranking through them. I've got a RCBS tool for stuck cases, drill a hole, thread, and pull out. Problem is I had my tools mixed up between the shop, house, and garage so mostly my problem trying to find things.
> 
> Only had 4 stuck cases in past 12 years or so, all were 223. Seems like spraying with one shot and rolling on the pad is failsafe. Any suggestions? Yes, the rona is clouding my mind... need to get to the range to clear things up.


For .223, I place them in a gallon ziplock bag, spray Oneshot on them then massage them inside the bag.  Works quite well.  Tried on larger cases, didn't do so well.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I use a Sterilite Shoebox...mix a bottle of RCBS case lube in a 1qt spray bottle with denatured alcohol and mix or shake each use. dump the cases in the box...mist pretty good...shake the box side to side and the case heads drop to the bottom and I can mist some of the necks too...put the lid on and shake them to cover them better.  Then set them in the sun or run a hair dryer on them to evap the alcohol and they are ready.  If I don't get to them all I cover them with the box lid.

I use this for everything that get lubed like this.  I also use a good bit of wax...just not for stuff like this.

My stuck case remover is a grade 8 bolt, a heavy washer and an old socket...9/16 I think.  I keep a #7 bit and a 1/4X20 tap on the work bench with it.


----------



## bullethead

One Shot has worked well for me over 30 years


----------



## Jester896

I have a can of One Shot...have even used it a couple of times.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I have a can of One Shot...have even used it a couple of times.


For cooking ?


----------



## menhadenman

Finished up 200 cases, trimmed and deburred. Rona had me fatigued so I had to retire to a tall High Life. 

@GregoryB. how y’all doing?


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Wow you boys are high tech with the lube . I use the lee stuff in the tube. goop em one at a time between the thumb and forefingers


----------



## Dub

Bobby Bigtime said:


> Wow you boys are high tech with the lube . I use the lee stuff in the tube. goop em one at a time between the thumb and forefingers





Are you set up for loading 9mm, 45acp and other high volume stuff ??


Just wondering what your practice is for them.


I'm gonna start off trying the Dillon spray on pistol cases.



I'll use the Forster juice on the bottleneck stuff.


----------



## Doctor Funkenstein

Worked up some 45 Colt cowboy loads (200gr SWC over 35gr 777 FFg in mixed brass w/ CCI lg pistol) to use up some misfit powder and bullets. 

Yesterday I worked up a ladder for a buddy's 30-30 (150 gr jacketed RN bullet over 31, 32, 33, 34 gr of W748, mixed brass, CCI lg rifle).


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Dub, I haven't shot or loaded volume  in 25 years. Bad circumstances forced me to get rid of all that stuff that was capable. My system now is two hand presses."volume " is about 250 at a time. Arduous  but enjoyable.


----------



## Dub

Bobby Bigtime said:


> Dub, I haven't shot or loaded volume  in 25 years. Bad circumstances forced me to get rid of all that stuff that was capable. My system now is two hand presses."volume " is about 250 at a time. Arduous  but enjoyable.



Understood.


Hey.....it's the ENJOYABLE part that matters.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Finished up my 44 mag hunting loads (121 rounds).  Norma brass, Lil Gun powder, CCI #300’s and Barnes XPB 225 gr. bullets.  Should get me through deer season. ?


----------



## rosewood

01Foreman400 said:


> Finished up my 44 mag hunting loads (121 rounds).  Norma brass, Lil Gun powder, CCI #300’s and Barnes XPB 225 gr. bullets.  Should get me through deer season. ?View attachment 1100345


If it don't you need to practice more.....


----------



## BriarPatch99

Those are nice !!  I need drag my .44 629 S&W out and load some for it ...


----------



## Dub

01Foreman400 said:


> Finished up my 44 mag hunting loads (121 rounds).  Norma brass, Lil Gun powder, CCI #300’s and Barnes XPB 225 gr. bullets.  Should get me through deer season. ?View attachment 1100345





Nice !


The hollow point cavities in those Barnes tips look like whisky shot glasses. 

Deer gonna hate 'em.


----------



## Doctor Funkenstein

Bobby Bigtime said:


> My system now is two hand presses.



For some things, I actually prefer a hand press. Sometimes its nice not being tied to the bench.


----------



## menhadenman

Doctor Funkenstein said:


> For some things, I actually prefer a hand press. Sometimes its nice not being tied to the bench.


I need a newer one of those for the couch.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Dub said:


> Nice !
> 
> 
> The hollow point cavities in those Barnes tips look like whisky shot glasses.
> 
> Deer gonna hate 'em.



I am curious to see the results.


----------



## 01Foreman400

BriarPatch99 said:


> Those are nice !!  I need drag my .44 629 S&W out and load some for it ...



I have yet to see those bullets in stock anywhere in the past 9 months.  I happen to find a guy that was selling some and bought 25 boxes.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> The hollow point cavities in those Barnes tips look like whisky shot glasses.


I wonder if that is what is loaded in the Corbon DPX loads I use in my Kimber...they look about the same and they are solids.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Jester896 said:


> I wonder if that is what is loaded in the Corbon DPX loads I use in my Kimber...they look about the same and they are solids.



There DXP loads use the Barnes.  I have some in other calibers.


----------



## BriarPatch99

DPX used to use Barnes at least they did in the .380 acp & 357 SIG ....but I think they now use a bullet that looks like Barnes but are made by others ...


----------



## BriarPatch99

Peter Pi sold  Corbon Ammo back in 2017 ... the new owners have been really slow getting back going ....

Peter Pi son also Peter has opened his own company called Defiant Munitions ....they are making ammo similar to the Corbon but the selection is more limited ...


----------



## bullgator

I was over in Homosassa today and ended up at a gun shop I go by when I’m that way. Low and behold I find out he has primers. I didn’t want to get greedy but the owner didn’t flinch when I asked for SP. I also grabbed 100 LPM and LRM. The prices were very fair in this environment.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> I was over in Homosassa today and ended up at a gun shop I go by when I’m that way. Low and behold I find out he has primers. I didn’t want to get greedy but the owner didn’t flinch when I asked for SP. I also grabbed 100 LPM and LRM. The prices were very fair in this environment.View attachment 1100385



Dang, Large Magnum Rifle has been pretty elusive! Nice score and solid prices.


----------



## rosewood

Best price I have seen lately.


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> Peter Pi sold  Corbon Ammo back in 2017 ... the new owners have been really slow getting back going ....
> 
> Peter Pi son also Peter has opened his own company called Defiant Munitions ....they are making ammo similar to the Corbon but the selection is more limited ...




Outstanding information.   

Excellent.   Thanks for the knowledge of them.  I was unaware.



Right there on their first page is one of their 9mm loads as well as a 6.5 CM load that looks nasty....bigtime nasty.  No man bun shenanigans with that 'un.

https://defiantmunitions.com






_*About Us*_




*Defiant Munitions was built out of a necessity to fill a high-end niche market in the ammunition industry. The owner and operator, Pete Pi Jr., brings 22+ years experience to the ammunition market. His vast knowledge of how to produce quality ammunition comes from his experience working for his family’s business, CorBon. His 14 years of experience working as a Law Enforcement Officer provides him a unique perspective of the importance of a high-end, reliable self defense round. *

*Defiant Munitions brings you the TCX line - a Solid Copper X-Panding bullet. The TCX line is a revised solid copper defensive load. The solid copper load offers you 100% weight retention. The round nose hollow point allows for superior feeding reliability. It is Barrier Blind through car glass, sheet metal, wood, and other hard targets. The solid copper hollow point brings you unmatched accuracy with its unique boat-tail bullet design. All of Defiant Munitions ammunition goes through vigorous testing and quality control inspection. Each round is chamber checked and hand-inspected for superior quality. *

*All of Defiant’s defensive pistol brass are hand-cannelured in shop to ensure the safety of customers by preventing bullet setback. *

*The TCX line not only meets, but exceeds FBI gelatin testing procedures in all calibers. *

*All of Defiant Munitions products, from the primers to the boxes they’re shipped in, are proudly made right here in the U.S.A. We are excited for you to join the Defiant family and experience our unmatched quality in leading self-defense ammunition.*


----------



## 01Foreman400

BriarPatch99 said:


> DPX used to use Barnes at least they did in the .380 acp & 357 SIG ....but I think they now use a bullet that looks like Barnes but are made by others ...



357 Mag and 45 ACP used the Barnes as well.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Dang, Large Magnum Rifle has been pretty elusive! Nice score and solid prices.



My buddy just got 25K… road trip Saturday almost here?


----------



## 01Foreman400

Jester896 said:


> My buddy just got 25K… road trip Saturday almost here?



I bought 3K last week from Brownells.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> My buddy just got 25K… road trip Saturday almost here?


Man you got some good buddies!

Finished prepping another 250... hard to believe there’s 450 in this tote. I can also promise I won’t be reaching for that swaging die again until most of these are split.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> I can also promise I won’t be reaching for that swaging die again until most of these are split.


Send them to me if you think I can make 300BLK from them


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Send them to me if you think I can make 300BLK from them


Will do on my next pile of LC... I’ve got a pile of blackout too and shooting subs will probably last forever.


----------



## rosewood

Loaded up about 200 40 S&W with 180 berrys fmjs last week.  Then loaded another 250 round box Monday evening.  Loaded up 150 55fmj 223 rounds Tuesday and used up all my prepped brass.  Sized a cool whip bowl full of LC 5.56 brass Wednesday evening then swaged the primer pockets, trimmed, deburred, chamfered and cleaned the primer pockets and tossed in tumbler to polish back up.  Sized another coolwhip bowl of LC brass after that that I have to finish processing now.

I sure hate processing rifle brass.  The worst thing about reloading me thinks.  Sizing not so much, but trimming and the rest is just tedious.  I did time myself and it takes right at 13 seconds with the Frankford Arsenal Case prep center to trim, debur, chamfer and clean the primer pocket.  I would hate to be doing all of that with separate tools.  Really tires out your hand holding the brass though, so I do it in small batches (coolwhip bowl sized).

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Man you got some good buddies!
> 
> Finished prepping another 250... hard to believe there’s 450 in this tote. I can also promise I won’t be reaching for that swaging die again until most of these are split.
> 
> View attachment 1100481View attachment 1100482


That is the same type of container my LC 5.56 brass is stored in...


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> Send them to me if you think I can make 300BLK from them


Good point.  I ran across a few pieces of LC brass that were not suitable for .223, but might work for 300, so they might escape the scrap bin for now...


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Will do on my next pile of LC... I’ve got a pile of blackout too and shooting subs will probably last forever.


all the more reason for a road trip...we can convert them for you...I have a chop saw and dies to convert and trim and a Mo gauge to check them with...then we can anneal them when we are done.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> all the more reason for a road trip...we can convert them for you...I have a chop saw and dies to convert and trim and a Mo gauge to check them with...then we can anneal them when we are done.


What kind of saw do you use?  I have the mini-chop saw from HF and have a cutoff wheel on it I use for arrows, but have yet to try making 300 brass.

Do you anneal before you run through sizing die or afterwards?

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> What kind of saw do you use?  I have the mini-chop saw from HF and have a cutoff wheel on it I use for arrows, but have yet to try making 300 brass.



I think that is what I have too.  I bought a jig from somewhere that replaces the vice that came with the saw.  I will try to dig it up and get you a picture.



rosewood said:


> Do you anneal before you run through sizing die or afterwards?



I started out with 3K LC pulls that had damaged necks so I didn't feel there was a need to do it before.  If it had been fired several times first I probably would have annealed it after chopping it off.


----------



## rosewood

So you chopped, formed/sized then annealed?

Did you use a standard full length sizing die or something special?

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I didn't anneal mine...they still had live primers...and hadn't been fired

Chopped
run in a 30 cal forming die with a Dillon trimmer attached to finish the trim length
run through a 300 die and headspace checked with a Mo gauge


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I didn't anneal mine...they still had live primers...and hadn't been fired
> 
> Chopped
> run in a 30 cal forming die with a Dillon trimmer attached to finish the trim length
> run through a 300 die and headspace checked with a Mo gauge



Thanks


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> all the more reason for a road trip...we can convert them for you...I have a chop saw and dies to convert and trim and a Mo gauge to check them with...then we can anneal them when we are done.


I gotta take you up on that one day... how far are you from Blairsville?

Rona starting to fade, still a little insomnia but loaded a pile more 223 in the middle of the night the past two days. Was gonna shoot today but it's gorgeous out so the boy and I are gonna run to NC to check our trail cams. Three bears coming in and the kids keep fighting about who gets to shoot the big one


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> I gotta take you up on that one day... how far are you from Blairsville?
> 
> Rona starting to fade, still a little insomnia but loaded a pile more 223 in the middle of the night the past two days. Was gonna shoot today but it's gorgeous out so the boy and I are gonna run to NC to check our trail cams. Three bears coming in and the kids keep fighting about who gets to shoot the big one


Must be nice living near Alexanders...Bit of a ride for me, only get there on vacation sometimes.


----------



## Jester896

It takes me 3.5 hours to get to Cumming through Columbus on I185 and I85 to 400...think you are about an hour or so N


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Must be nice living near Alexanders...Bit of a ride for me, only get there on vacation sometimes.



They have a good supply normally, even when it's zombie apocalypse everywhere else. 

@Jester896 I'll shoot a PM once I kick the rona... also trying to make a funeral in IL this coming weekend and have a wedding anny. Gotta pay the piper before hunting season! Going Nebraska smokepole this year, hopefully shoot up some bears with the kids on my NC place, and stack some deers south of Athens.


----------



## menhadenman

Got up to Clay county, two nice bears on camera. Came back and put together some steel targets with my boy that’s also got the rona. www.shootingtargets7.com is legit, second time I’ve got plates from them.


----------



## rosewood

Made some gold dust last night.


----------



## rosewood

Also finished about another 150 .223 and used up all my cfe223.  Next batch will have to be h335.

Rosewood


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

No but I scored two boxes of old sierra 30 caliber round nose 220 grain bullets at a neighborhood yard sale. They are about 2\3 full. The lady had me make an offer. For a 5 dollar bill we were both happy. Glad I stopped


----------



## Adam5

Today I loaded my first rifle rounds. 100 Hornady 55gr fmjbt over 25.5gr of Varget. I also loaded 100 180gr Hornady XTP 10mm over 11.7gr of Accurate #7.

My friend that I load with also sent me home with a project to play with on my Lee Hand Press. He sent me home with 700 pieces of .38 Spl brass, and his older RCBS die set. I’ll size/decap, bell, and prime after while hanging out and watching TV during the evenings. The next time we sit at his bench we’ll just have to drop powder, and seat bullets on his Rockchucker. Note the price tag on the die set, and you’ll get an idea of how long he’s used it.


----------



## Jester896

Bobby Bigtime said:


> No but I scored two boxes of old sierra 30 caliber round nose 220 grain bullets at a neighborhood yard sale. They are about 2\3 full. The lady had me make an offer. For a 5 dollar bill we were both happy. Glad I stopped


Want some more…think they are Hornady


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Jester896 said:


> Want some more…think they are Hornady


I believe you are a 6mm man. I can arrange a swap with you.


----------



## menhadenman

Rona week 2 - we still tested positive this morning but the boy and I are feeling pretty good. Finally hit the range this evening and had the place to ourselves until sundown. This is probably useless to many, but I'll share since I think @Dub might be interested or yall can make fun of me. 

In my quarantine spree, I set up four ladders to test out the 6.5 ELD-M (140 gr) and ELD-X (143 gr) since I have a few hundred of each. And H4350 vs the new 6.5 StaBall from Winchester. Shot em all over the chronograph to see what it looked like. 

First thing, the ELD-X and ELD-M are not necessarily 100% interchangeable... but they are pretty dang close for my needs. Second, I thought the StaBall woulda been quicker, but maybe I didn't load it hot enough. 4350 won there. Third, it was pretty interesting how they both had a similar pattern with increasing charge. Last - and probably most important - this was another confirmation that the 41.5 gr load I've been shooting for a bit is a pretty good spot. 

I'll probably load up a bunch more in that 41.5 to 41.8 range and play a little with seating depth. Haven't had much motivation on this rifle because it shoots nearly everything half MOA.


----------



## menhadenman

Forgot to mention I shot a pile of CFE 223 test loads over 75 gr BTHP seconds from RMR and also the 69 BTHP. Seems like that 24.5-25.0 gr sweet spot I've heard about holds true for these two bullets. I'll probably load a pile of these up for plinking with the kids.


----------



## 01Foreman400

Loaded up some 223 hunting loads for the AR.  My daughter is going to use it this season to try and kill her first deer.  Loaded 62 gr TTSX over Varget.  These shot a .545” 4 shot group at 100 yards.  My daughter is going to load 10 that she will hunt with (that’s how many the magazine we hunt with holds).


----------



## menhadenman

01Foreman400 said:


> Loaded up some 223 hunting loads for the AR.  My daughter is going to use it this season to try and kill her first deer.  Loaded 62 gr TTSX over Varget.  These shot a .545” 4 shot group at 100 yards.  My daughter is going to load 10 that she will hunt with (that’s how many the magazine we hunt with holds).View attachment 1101231



Those are gonna be tough on the deer! I got a buddy that swears by the ttsx.


----------



## Nimrod71

Just loaded up twenty 308's to sight in rifle again.  Trimmed another fifty 308's for my Savage swat rifle.  Planning on heading to the rifle range tomorrow morning.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Nimrod71 said:


> Just loaded up twenty 308's to sight in rifle again.  Trimmed another fifty 308's for my Savage swat rifle.  Planning on heading to the rifle range tomorrow morning.


Do you just neck size for the swat rifle?


----------



## chuckdog

*Prepped 50 of the new Starline .41 Mag cases. These are some of the best looking new brass I've seen.*

*Being OCD, I went through the motions of chamfer/debur and sizing, but with what I saw and felt I'm thinking these were ready to prime out of the bag.*

*I loaded a few of the new and some Winchester I already had using CCI 350 primers, 21.5 grs W296 pushing a 210gr Remington JHP.*

*This load is a sight more potent than the last ones I fired from the same 4 5/8" Ruger BH before, but they grouped well just below where the Red Dot sight is zero'd.*

*Yesterday afternoon was too hot and humid for me to enjoy shooting/testing any more.  *


----------



## Jester896

Uncovered these on the shelf when I was looking for something else. I quickly put them in the truck.


----------



## Geezer Ray

Loaded up 10 rounds of Nosler Partition Spritzer 150gr .270 caliber on top of 55gr of IMR4831. Hopefully I can kill my first deer with my dads Ruger MKII.


----------



## Adam5

I’m looming at loading some 68gr or heavier .223 bullets for defense against two legged varmints. What bullet do other people prefer to use?


----------



## rosewood

Adam5 said:


> I’m looming at loading some 68gr or heavier .223 bullets for defense against two legged varmints. What bullet do other people prefer to use?


Some of the videos I have seen testing penetration and the like have me thinking that for inside the home, a 45 grain varmint bullet is best.  It is less likely to go through multiple walls in the home and hit unintended targets yet still penetrate to vitals to a 2 legged varmint in home distances.

Rosewood


----------



## bullgator

rosewood said:


> Some of the videos I have seen testing penetration and the like have me thinking that for inside the home, a 45 grain varmint bullet is best.  It is less likely to go through multiple walls in the home and hit unintended targets yet still penetrate to vitals to a 2 legged varmint in home distances.
> 
> Rosewood


I read the same thing about 40 gr ballistic tips years ago.


----------



## menhadenman

Adam5 said:


> I’m looming at loading some 68gr or heavier .223 bullets for defense against two legged varmints. What bullet do other people prefer to use?



My stuff hits the fan gun is a 5.56 pistol (I think 10.5" bbl) actually shoots the 62 gr green tips pretty well... like 3" groups at 100 yds with a red dot. Have never contemplated cranking that sucker off in the house!


----------



## Jester896

yea...not sure I want to hear a 9mm inside the house or even a short shotgun for that matter...I use a 30 cal SBR with a popfroof on the end


----------



## rosewood

Noise is a serious issue in the home.  I am quite hesitant to light off a rifle round in a short barrel inside without ear pros.  Also, a short barrel at night makes quite a fireball.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> yea...not sure I want to hear a 9mm inside the house or even a short shotgun for that matter...I use a 30 cal SBR with a popfroof on the end



Yeah, the AR pistol stays in the truck... I'll tell you that sunuvagun is loud, even with a flaming pig on the end of it.


----------



## Nimrod71

Bobby, yes I just neck size.  I have a number of rifles and I keep each ones ammo separate in it own numbered box.  I have found that neck sizing saves brass and makes loading faster.  This only works for bolt action rifles.  

For auto, pump and lever rifles I full length size and measure and trim more often as needed.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Yeah, the AR pistol stays in the truck... I'll tell you that sunuvagun is loud, even with a flaming pig on the end of it.



I guess I need to start the process and get one for 9mm.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Yeah, the AR pistol stays in the truck... I'll tell you that sunuvagun is loud, even with a flaming pig on the end of it.




Timely reminder.

Gotta get mine on the 10.5" 5.56 and see how it runs.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> I guess I need to start the process and get one for 9mm.



Brownells can hook ya up in a few days.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Timely reminder.
> 
> Gotta get mine on the 10.5" 5.56 and see how it runs.



Rock that thing out in the mountains, it’ll sound like John Rambo is back in there. Gets it away from you but the boom still goes somewhere!


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I guess I need to start the process and get one for 9mm.


you can swing by here on your way

https://libertycans.net/mystic-x/


----------



## Adam5

I played with the Lee Hand Press and sized the first 350 out of 700 .38Spl brass that I have. It feels odd lubing every case with pistol rounds, but the die set is as old I am, and not carbide. My friend who has it on permanent loan to me thinks they bought it in the late 60’s or early 70’s.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I once loaded 1000 rounds of 357 with the hand press over about a week in winter evenings after work. Lubed every case and primed them all with the ram prime and charged them with dippers. Congratulations Adam!


----------



## rosewood

Bobby Bigtime said:


> I once loaded 1000 rounds of 357 with the hand press over about a week in winter evenings after work. Lubed every case and primed them all with the ram prime and charged them with dippers. Congratulations Adam!


Guys, y'all know there are faster ways right.......


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

rosewood said:


> Guys, y'all know there are faster ways right.......


I know. That's why I added the second hand press


----------



## rosewood

Bobby Bigtime said:


> I know. That's why I added the second hand press


I actually have the hand press I got in a trade.  Cleaned it up and has been sitting on a shelf since.  Never even screwed a die in it.  Thought about taking it to the range for load development, but haven't done that yet.

I do all my priming during the loading process on my Dillon 550B.

Rosewood


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I like the modern stuff. Was the half owner of a Dillon years ago. I owned several bench mounted presses over the years. I like the mobility of the hand press I don't have a designated reloading spot so I can set up on a card table, kitchen table (wife really gets irritated ) etc...I really like the feel and control of the hand press. I use hand priming tools most of the time which helps. I use the Lee quick trim on one of them. I really love my powder dippers. One of our houses we are working on will give me my own designated space and I can modernize again. I may have produced 5000 rounds on hand presses though.


----------



## menhadenman

Manbun time in quarantine - loaded up 8 rounds each of three different charges and three different seating depths (72) to test in two rifles. Definitely splitting hairs but somebody’s gotta shoot it. 

Also loaded up about 175 223s over CFE in my Dillon.


----------



## Adam5

I do most of my prep work with the hand press. I’ll head to friends house on a Saturday with several hundred cases that are primed and ready. We’ll drop powder then seat bullets on his Rockchucker. 


Bobby Bigtime said:


> I once loaded 1000 rounds of 357 with the hand press over about a week in winter evenings after work. Lubed every case and primed them all with the ram prime and charged them with dippers. Congratulations Adam!


----------



## Nimrod71

I went to the range this morning to work on my 308, 22-250 and 223.  I tried two different loads in the 308 and found one that looks really good.  The 223 worked out the best I found the right match for it.  I found what not to use in the 22-250.  The 250 will not shoot the 62 gr. bullets and the 223 will put them in an inch circle.  Difference in the rifling.  

I shot up all the 308's and 250's so I had to whip up some quick loads for in the morning.  The 308's are Sie. 168 gr. Match Kings over IMR 4895 and the 250's are Sie 55 gr. Blitz Kings over IMR 4985.  I like IMR 4895 powder.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Nimrod,  a couple years ago an older gentlemen was advertising on radio tradio that he had some reloading equipment for sale I gave him a call and went over a bought quite a few things from him. We had a long visit and he told me that he and his son were competition bench rest shooters. They were 22-250 gurus they used Remington 700 varmint and 40xb rifles he told me that in years of load development  BLC-2 was it. He told me there was no sense bothering with anything else in 22-250. I bought some of the powder from him with the load information taped on the jug. I don't have that caliber anymore so I forwarded it onto one of my students for his rifle and he confirmed it was the real deal. Thought you might want to know.


----------



## Jester896

I have a boat load of BL-C(2) and a .22-250 in the making. I might need to explore that myself. Other gurus tend to like IMR3031 and H380


----------



## bullgator

My 22-250 loves IMR4064 with 55gr Ballistic Silver Tips


----------



## rosewood

Yes I did.  Well last night.


----------



## Dub

Today……I became one step closer to achieving  my goal of becoming an overage adolescent near-geriatric outa shape mallcop countersniper who is conflicted with hatred of doughnuts & sweet tea but love for all things bagels ? , dark coffee and mud tires.

It ain’t purty but it’s how I’m rollin’……,,.







In all seriousness ……been waiting until the large-rifle version was available again….jumped on it when found at Blue Collar Reloading….those folks are super.

Will save until I am set up properly to anneal.

Figure this stash will be more than enough to wear out two barrels in my 6.5ManBun mallcop countersniper starter kit.

Fun times ahead…..


----------



## Dub

https://www.brownells.com/reloading/bullets/rifle-bullets/eld-x-bullets-prod82571.aspx


Also wanted to thank @bullethead for passing along the heads up about Hornady ELD-X tips being in stock.


Thank you, sir 


EDIT: Came in this workweek.  Enough to start with.  Seems like a great accurate bullet that’ll hunt, too.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Today……I became one step closer to achieving  my goal of becoming an overage adolescent near-geriatric outa shape mallcop countersniper who is conflicted with hatred of doughnuts & sweet tea but love for all things bagels ? , dark coffee and mud tires.
> 
> It ain’t purty but it’s how I’m rollin’……,,.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> View attachment 1101738View attachment 1101739
> 
> 
> In all seriousness ……been waiting until the large-rifle version was available again….jumped on it when found at Blue Collar Reloading….those folks are super.
> 
> Will save until I am set up properly to anneal.
> 
> Figure this stash will be more than enough to wear out two barrels in my 6.5ManBun mallcop countersniper starter kit.
> 
> Fun times ahead…..



That's good brass! I have two boxes of the small rifle primer pockets but yet to shoot any of them. Have a couple hundred pieces of Hornady that I've been beating on. Their weights are all over the board but I still get 0.5 MOA pretty easy. Think the gun shoots better than I do. 

Also, I've been using the redneck annealing device... a lot cheaper than an AMP


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> https://www.brownells.com/reloading/bullets/rifle-bullets/eld-x-bullets-prod82571.aspx
> 
> 
> Also wanted to thank @bullethead for passing along the heads up about Hornady ELD-X tips being in stock.
> 
> 
> Thank you, sir



Oh man, 41.5 gr of H4350 will put those things into a small group! Don't know why that charge works in so many rifles, but there's something magical about it.


----------



## Nimrod71

Bobby, I appreciate the info.  I have never tried BL-C2 in a 33-350.  I will load some up tomorrow and see how it does.  I like BL-C2 I use it in several calibers and it works really good.  Thanks for the idea.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> That's good brass! I have two boxes of the small rifle primer pockets but yet to shoot any of them. Have a couple hundred pieces of Hornady that I've been beating on. Their weights are all over the board but I still get 0.5 MOA pretty easy. Think the gun shoots better than I do.
> 
> Also, I've been using the redneck annealing device... a lot cheaper than an AMP








Can't light a cigar off the AMP machino........whilst prepping 6.5CM brass.




Your method is a win.






















menhadenman said:


> Oh man, 41.5 gr of H4350 will put those things into a small group! Don't know why that charge works in so many rifles, but there's something magical about it.




Thanks for that recipe.


----------



## Jester896

Are you using Tempilaq for your annealing?


----------



## Adam5

I’ve spent an hour or two each of the last three nights. I’ve sized, belled, and primed 700 .38 Spl cases with my Lee hand press. The hardest part was priming them one primer and one case at a time. I did order an RCBS hand priming tool tonight. That will be a much needed upgrade.


----------



## rosewood

Sized about a hundred or so 357 sig brass.  Polishing in tumbler now.  Sorted a large tumbler full of 38spcl and 9mm brass.  Won't mix them again not in large quantities.


----------



## Adam5

rosewood said:


> Sized about a hundred or so 357 sig brass.  Polishing in tumbler now.  Sorted a large tumbler full of 38spcl and 9mm brass.  Won't mix them again not in large quantities.



I won’t tumble 9mm, 10mm, and .45acp together again. I pulled a 10mm case out of a .45acp case, and a 9mm case fell out of the middle of them.


----------



## rosewood

Adam5 said:


> I won’t tumble 9mm, 10mm, and .45acp together again. I pulled a 10mm case out of a .45acp case, and a 9mm case fell out of the middle of them.


I don't either.  They get stuck.  Never do 44 and 40, they get really stuck.
If one will fit in another, I do not tumble together.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Are you using Tempilaq for your annealing?


I haven’t - just do it it a dim shop, when the brass turns orange I drop it. Is that bad?


----------



## rosewood

Sounds about right as long as that is just the neck that starts to turn orange.


I originally used tempilaq myself, then found about 12-13 seconds was about right, so now I just count to 13.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> I haven’t - just do it it a dim shop, when the brass turns orange I drop it. Is that bad?



650-700* should be your goal..whether it turns orange or not
is that bad?  how hot does it get when you do that?

I'm not saying rosewood method is incorrect...but he checked it...he knows how far the torch was away from it when he did it.

it doesn't cost much to find out
https://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-...treating-accessories/tempilaq--prod13124.aspx


----------



## bullgator

Adam5 said:


> I won’t tumble 9mm, 10mm, and .45acp together again. I pulled a 10mm case out of a .45acp case, and a 9mm case fell out of the middle of them.


I separate the brass by size as soon as I get back from shooting.....before I decap them. I keep three trays to collect them in until there’s enough of one to tumble.


----------



## bullgator

menhadenman said:


> I haven’t - just do it it a dim shop, when the brass turns orange I drop it. Is that bad?


You can over soften the brass which can lead to it’s own problems.


----------



## bullgator

Has anyone used the Anneal Eeze? I’m looking hard at it. Seems like a good setup with everything you need for about $325


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> 650-700* should be your goal..whether it turns orange or not
> is that bad?  how hot does it get when you do that?
> 
> I'm not saying rosewood method is incorrect...but he checked it...he knows how far the torch was away from it when he did it.
> 
> it doesn't cost much to find out
> https://www.brownells.com/gunsmith-...treating-accessories/tempilaq--prod13124.aspx



You make a good point... I've probably read too much on the annealing debate and not exactly sure if I'm the caliber of a shooter where it matters? 

Started doing it on my 7 RM brass since it's hard to find and I'd like to get more firings out of the brass I do have. But I haven't noticed a decrease in accuracy in stuff that I don't anneal (223, 6.5s, etc). Am I really missing out? Don't mind buying a setup if there's obvious value in having it. I normally get enough projects going on at the same time that I don't ever get really good at anything


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Are you using Tempilaq for your annealing?




I do believe he is.    The organic version...





Looks like he's holding the case from the hind end.


Calibrated to the "drop it when it's hot" method.


----------



## rosewood

bullgator said:


> I separate the brass by size as soon as I get back from shooting.....before I decap them. I keep three trays to collect them in until there’s enough of one to tumble.


I do the same.  But sometimes I toss different brass in the tumbler together.  Not so bad if you don't have much, but I found hand picking out hundreds of .38 spcl brass among hundreds of 9mm was quite tedious.  I won't do that again.  I was using my really big Lyman Mag Tumbler 3200 which holds hundreds of pieces of brass, maybe even a thousand or more.  I figured I could clean a lot more brass at once that way.  I think it will be better to keep them separated...

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> You make a good point... I've probably read too much on the annealing debate and not exactly sure if I'm the caliber of a shooter where it matters?
> 
> Started doing it on my 7 RM brass since it's hard to find and I'd like to get more firings out of the brass I do have. But I haven't noticed a decrease in accuracy in stuff that I don't anneal (223, 6.5s, etc). Am I really missing out? Don't mind buying a setup if there's obvious value in having it. I normally get enough projects going on at the same time that I don't ever get really good at anything





I'm gonna adopt some type of annealing so as to extend the case life.

My 6.5MB and .308Win loads for the AR10 & M1A will be mid-level in terms of charge. Hoping to get longer barrel life as well. 

I'll be happy if accuracy is unfazed.....so long as the initial investment in brass is optimized.


In today's market there is no telling when new brass can sourced. Today is somewhat okay....who knows what tomorrow will bring.    The lunatics at the helm openly hate us for our enthusiasm in shooting sports.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> .....I normally get enough projects going on at the same time that I don't ever get really good at anything




  Yes sir....I resemble that very much.


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> Has anyone used the Anneal Eeze? I’m looking hard at it. Seems like a good setup with everything you need for about $325





*PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:*

*Be very, very careful when you type that product into your internet search bar.....some kanky stuff may popup.*


----------



## bullgator

Dub said:


> *PUBLIC SERVICE ANNOUNCEMENT:*
> 
> *Be very, very careful when you type that product into your internet search bar.....some kanky stuff may popup.*


YES.......those are two separate words.....

SERIOUSLY, I CANT STOP LAUGHING!!!


----------



## Dub

bullgator said:


> YES.......those are two separate words.....
> 
> SERIOUSLY, I CANT STOP LAUGHING!!!


----------



## rosewood

I had to take a second look when he first posted that brand.  I misread it the first time.  Maybe my mind needs cleansing...


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> I had to take a second look when he first posted that brand.  I misread it the first time.  Maybe my mind needs cleansing...






Be hugely careful if search for it on your lunch break……May raise a few eyebrows.


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Be hugely careful if search for it on your lunch break……May raise a few eyebrows.


No doubt.


----------



## Jester896

we made this one for about $100
<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## rosewood

rosewood said:


> I do the same.  But sometimes I toss different brass in the tumbler together.  Not so bad if you don't have much, but I found hand picking out hundreds of .38 spcl brass among hundreds of 9mm was quite tedious.  I won't do that again.  I was using my really big Lyman Mag Tumbler 3200 which holds hundreds of pieces of brass, maybe even a thousand or more.  I figured I could clean a lot more brass at once that way.  I think it will be better to keep them separated...
> 
> Rosewood


Here is the tumbler for scale.


----------



## menhadenman

Took the kids scouting on the Chestatee last night... found a campsite by a creek and my daughter found a magazine wedged into a tree. Looks like a 30-06 with some light bullets. Odd find. 

Prepped some more brass this morning but no powder dumped.


----------



## Adam5

Breakfast at the Red Eye Mule, and a jerky run to Buc-ees have us a late start. We did load and share 400 rounds of 158gr .38 Spl lead semi wadcutters over 3.7gr of W231.


----------



## Nimrod71

I am working on long range loads for my 308 with Sierra 168 and 169 MatchKings.  I've been out of the long range shooting for over 40 years, its hard playing catch up.  My friends were shooting 800 yds. yesterday and it was all I could do to get on the paper at 300.  Starting the 168 loads with IMR 4064 with 41.5 gr. then 42.5 finishing with 43.5.  As for the 169 I plan on using the same, I haven't found any load data on it.  

From what I read the 169 is and improved undated 168.  Sierra redesigned the 168 to get it on out to the 1000 yd. mark.  Heck I don't know if I can see that far even with my scope.  We'll see.


----------



## Jester896

42-43 works well with 168s. Going to load some up for my M1A in that range.  They work like a laser at 600…. but I can barely hit the broad side of a barn with them at 900.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> 42-43 works well with 168s. Going to load some up for my M1A in that range.  They work like a laser at 600…. but I can barely hit the broad side of a barn with them at 900.




For my understanding.... IMR4064 is what you like for your MIA loads.

Hoping to get running on such soon.    I'd been thinking I'd use some Hornady 150gr/155gr tips.


----------



## bullgator

Loaded some RMR 147 grain 9 mm over 6.5 grains of AA#7. Subsonic for the PCCs.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> For my understanding.... IMR4064 is what you like for your MIA loads.


That is what my friend says the gas system likes the best. I have seen his targets with the load data on them and it works in all of his (or the ones he used to have) the same.
Look into the Palma bullets in that range too


----------



## menhadenman

I shot a bit with my daughter early today. She did great with the 22LR but we never got to the Grendel (we had more company that we’re used to). Shot up a pile of 77 TMK, Varget was the clear winner over CFE223 and H335. Tried some more stuff in my 30-06 with no luck. I’ve been spoiled on a lot of rifles and that one just didn’t make the cut.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

menhadenman said:


> I shot a bit with my daughter early today. She did great with the 22LR but we never got to the Grendel (we had more company that we’re used to). Shot up a pile of 77 TMK, Varget was the clear winner over CFE223 and H335. Tried some more stuff in my 30-06 with no luck. I’ve been spoiled on a lot of rifles and that one just didn’t make the cut.


What were you trying in your 30-06? What are you trying to accomplish with it?


----------



## Adam5

I sized/decapped 200 .223 brass with my hand press while watching the NASCAR race. I still have a couple hundred in my bag. I’ll do those tomorrow.


----------



## menhadenman

Bobby Bigtime said:


> What were you trying in your 30-06? What are you trying to accomplish with it?



I’ve only tried 168 and 175 gr Horndady bullets over IMR4350 and H4350... 1 MOA at best. It’s a Savage 111, I have a 25-06 of the same and it shoots clover leaves (and stacks deer like no other). I’ve tried maybe 15 handloads and 3-4 factory loads and it’s marginal at best.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Those 111's are great shooters! You should give it a shot with a good 180 grain bullet with your imr 4350 I have had my best luck with a charge  that is in the middle. Same with the 168. Some folks say their rifles perform best  with max or near max loads, but that has not been my experience. Also h414 has been a great powder in all my rifles and is well worth a try. The 190 sierra match king has been crazy accurate in my rifles maybe the best of all of them. I just worked up some 150 grain loads with ramshot big game that surprised me.


----------



## Jester896

It might be too hot here right now for near max loads of H414 or W760.


----------



## Nimrod71

I went to the range this morning trying out my 308 loads from yesterday.  It seems the 42.5 load of IMR 4064 is a little better load than the other two.  So, I loaded up 10 more with Sierra 168 M.K.'s and 42.5 grs. of IMR 4064,  I also loaded up twenty 223 with 55 gr. DogTown's over 27.5 gr. BL-C2, then loaded up ten 22-250 with 55 gr. DogTown's over 34.5 grs. of IMR 4064.  Tomorrow will be another morning at the range.


----------



## deerslayer357

Loaded another hundred 41 mags- these with 18.5grns 2400 and Nosler 210 grn JHP’s.  Gonna see if they are as accurate as the XTP’s in the same load


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> It might be too hot here right now for near max loads of H414 or W760.



It was 55 degrees at 7 am at the range yesterday! My kinda heat ?


----------



## Adam5

It’s been a busy two nights for using a hand press to process .223/5.56 brass. In the process, I have learned a lot about brass quality. If it resizes easily, it’s Winchester, PMC, Hornady, Remington or Lake City brass. If it’s hard to resize, it’s S&B or IMI. If it won’t fit in a Hornady #16 shell holder, it’s Wolf brass.

Last night and today, I’ve gotten 200 sized, trimmed, chamfered, deburred, primed, and ready to load. Another 240 have just been sized.


----------



## 243SuperRC

Reloaded 20 rounds of 250 savage (100 gr TTSX) for a friend.  Also, tried a diy case lube recipe for the first time.  Mixed 1 part castor oil and 8 parts denatured alcohol.  Put cases and a small amount of lube in a quart bag and rolled the cases around.  Set the cases in tray to dry.  Lube worked great.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

250 Savage is a dandy little cartridge. Wife has had one for years and has done well with it.


----------



## GregoryB.

I have some 80gr Barnes TTSX that I need to try in my 250 Savage.


----------



## Adam5

I chamfered and deburred 250 .223 brass tonight. I’ll eventually need to get an electric prep station for this. I broke my arm in two places back in the Spring, and had to have it surgically fixed. Rotating my wrist took a couple months of physical therapy to be able to do again. 250 cases in an evening hurt to do.

This week I’ve sized 450 pieces of .223 with my Lee hand press, trimmed them with a Worlds Finest Trimmer, chamfered and deburred, and primed the first 200. Tomorrow I’ll prime this 250, then Saturday I’ll play with a friends RCBS Chargemaster and Rockchucker.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Adam5 said:


> I chamfered and deburred 250 .223 brass tonight. I’ll eventually need to get an electric prep station for this. I broke my arm in two places back in the Spring, and had to have it surgically fixed. Rotating my wrist took a couple months of physical therapy to be able to do again. 250 cases in an evening hurt to do.
> 
> This week I’ve sized 450 pieces of .223 with my Lee hand press, trimmed them with a Worlds Finest Trimmer, chamfered and deburred, and primed the first 200. Tomorrow I’ll prime this 250, then Saturday I’ll play with a friends RCBS Chargemaster and Rockchucker.


Adam, I know your equipment is evolving, but you also might like the lee quick trim for use with your hand press it is a nifty system that uses caliber specific dies. Sorry about your arm.


----------



## rosewood

Adam5 said:


> I chamfered and deburred 250 .223 brass tonight. I’ll eventually need to get an electric prep station for this. I broke my arm in two places back in the Spring, and had to have it surgically fixed. Rotating my wrist took a couple months of physical therapy to be able to do again. 250 cases in an evening hurt to do.
> 
> This week I’ve sized 450 pieces of .223 with my Lee hand press,


Bet that is a good rehab and forearm work out, do you swap hands?

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Got out this morning to test out some blackout loads... the 125 gr TGK over 18.0 gr of W296 was the ticket. Five shot 1.5 MOA group at 50 yds with a red dot. Will load up a pile of those for the kids, along with some more 215 poly coat bullets for plinking subsonic, about 8.5 gr of same powder.


----------



## Jester896

I use 17.8 and H110 when I had a 16” and A1680 for subs


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I use 17.8 and H110 when I had a 16” and A1680 for subs


I’ve got 1680, that’s been good. Haven’t tried 110 but I’ve got some.


----------



## Jester896

Same as W296


----------



## rosewood

I like lilgun in 300 blk with 125s.


----------



## Jester896

Lead or jacketed bullets?


rosewood said:


> I like lilgun in 300 blk with 125s.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I use 17.8 and H110 when I had a 16” and A1680 for subs


What charge of 1680 & bullets are you using for subs? This is a 10.5” pistol too.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> Lead or jacketed bullets?


Jacketed.  Haven't tried cast yet. But it is on my to do list.


----------



## menhadenman

These used to be a bit cheaper but still a good buy for plinking subs. They’re 158 SWC PC bullets (357) are also great, I shoot them over a small charge of Clays.

https://www.kingshooters.com/bullet...unt-spire-point-bevel-base-sized-309-30149734


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> What charge of 1680 & bullets are you using for subs? This is a 10.5” pistol too.



10.2 but with 41 primers I get a small pop from my 10.5” pistol length gas… might be fine with srp


----------



## Jester896

Sorry and 220SMK


----------



## Stevie Ray

Loaded up 100 rounds of Lee C309-170s for my Model '94. That was the last of those bullets I had on hand so it's time to go cast a couple of hundred more.


----------



## menhadenman

Rona brain fog this morning, got distracted and loaded up some 300s, 18.0 W296 and 125 TGK. Shot well and will be a good close range round in the woods. Got two stands with 30 yd shots for the kids. 

Used brass with Mast headstamps. Can’t recall where I got them (about 1k pieces), but they’re pretty soft. I suppose time will tell if they’re any good.


----------



## rosewood

Midday naps help with the rona fog.


----------



## rosewood

Speaking of small rifle primers, scored 1k Federal 205s at BPS Sunday after church for $74.99+tax.  Little pricey, but I got the only box of SRP they had.  Had 3-4 boxes of Fed LR Mag, but I have never used those and there is a 1k limit.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

In case anyone noticed I was a couple short of 50 (and also complained about soft brass). Got one of these rascals stuck and it was a tough one. Dang threads stripped out on case, had to thread the next size up with a bolt as big as the case. After trying some janky moves with the vice. I swear I’ve never stuck as many cases as I have this year.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> In case anyone noticed I was a couple short of 50 (and also complained about soft brass). Got one of these rascals stuck and it was a tough one. Dang threads stripped out on case, had to thread the next size up with a bolt as big as the case. After trying some janky moves with the vice. I swear I’ve never stuck as many cases as I have this year.
> 
> View attachment 1104462








I know that is hugely frustrating !!!

Glad you got it out.





I can only imagine how well you have expanded your vocabulary throughout the ordeals with the stuck cases.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I know that is hugely frustrating !!!
> 
> Glad you got it out.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I can only imagine how well you have expanded your vocabulary throughout the ordeals with the stuck cases.


Don’t you know there are times that you wonder “what is this die worth to me”!!!


----------



## Jester896

Send it to me.. 

Janky=Trouble


----------



## deerslayer357

Looks like I have lots of reloading time coming up soon- tested positive for COVID today.  On day 3 of illness and doctor doesn’t expect me to get much worse.  Hoping he is correct!

Guess the saying ‘be careful what you wish for’ applies here!


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Send it to me..
> 
> Janky=Trouble


I got that sucker out but definitely woulda saved time going to the PO! How about I send you 50 of the Mast cases and you can lemme know what you think? I had two other cases get messed up seating. I got a bad feeling it’s janky brass that I have a whole jug of.


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Looks like I have lots of reloading time coming up soon- tested positive for COVID today.  On day 3 of illness and doctor doesn’t expect me to get much worse.  Hoping he is correct!
> 
> Guess the saying ‘be careful what you wish for’ applies here!



Yikes !!!


Prayers for your shaking it off and recovering.  

Anyone else in your family showing any symptoms?


----------



## rosewood

deerslayer357 said:


> Looks like I have lots of reloading time coming up soon- tested positive for COVID today.  On day 3 of illness and doctor doesn’t expect me to get much worse.  Hoping he is correct!
> 
> Guess the saying ‘be careful what you wish for’ applies here!


My doc gave me steroids and antibiotics and my bad symptoms were gone in 4 hours.  Meds work.  That was about day 4-5 from when I started feeling off.


----------



## deerslayer357

Dub- no one else in house is sick yet.  Doctor told me to self isolate but to still expect them to get it.  Wife, 4 yo daughter and 6 mo daughter.  They tell me children usually just have a 3 day head cold.  

Rosewood- I was told to take a multivitamin and keep anti inflammatories in me and monitor.
Think I am going to call today and see if he will prescribe an antibiotic since cough is getting worse.

Thanks for the prayers!


----------



## menhadenman

deerslayer357 said:


> Dub- no one else in house is sick yet.  Doctor told me to self isolate but to still expect them to get it.  Wife, 4 yo daughter and 6 mo daughter.  They tell me children usually just have a 3 day head cold.
> 
> Rosewood- I was told to take a multivitamin and keep anti inflammatories in me and monitor.
> Think I am going to call today and see if he will prescribe an antibiotic since cough is getting worse.
> 
> Thanks for the prayers!



I’ve got 6, 8, and 10 year olds and we have a small home... me and the youngest boy were the only ones that got it. Wife is a covid nurse so maybe she’s got the antibodies. I took C, D, zinc, and quercetin (immune system support) and had a doc prescribe ivermectin. Cleared up in a couple days, though I had a lingering cough and my sleep has been off. Son had a head cold for a few days and that’s all. Good luck!


----------



## rosewood

I actually cooked Christmas dinner Friday for 9 people.  None of them got it from me.  I am a germiphobe and wash my hands habitually.  I knew I was feeling off, but didn't know it was COVID until Sunday when I realized my smell was gone.  I kept my distance from everyone and washed my hands as usual and didn't cough on anybody.  Amazing how no one got it from me, no one was wearing mask either.

My sinuses were clogged and my throat hurt every time I swallowed.  When I realized my smell was gone, I contacted my Dr on the patient portal and they responded and told me to come down the next morning to get tested.  Tested me in parking lot, 15 min later came out and did an in car exam.  Called in the meds and sent me home.  I took them, took a nap and 4 hours later, my throat wasn't hurting and my sinuses were clear.  Got tired easy for about a week or so after and would just take afternoon naps which helped a lot.  Doc said to call immediately if I had any breathing issues.  I think the antibiotics were to keep pneumonia at bay and the steroids to help with other symptoms.  The meds worked for me.

It is 9 months later and I got tested for antibodies and they are still present in my bloodstream.

I always take multi-vitamins anyway.  I started taking some extra zinc supposedly to help with the smell and taste.  It still isn't 100%, but maybe at about 95% now.  Some things are still a tad off with taste and smell.

I tell everyone, if you think you got it, go see your Doctor, don't sit home and wait it out, that is how folks get pneumonia.  I know several folks that did that and ended up in the hospital.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> I got that sucker out but definitely woulda saved time going to the PO! How about I send you 50 of the Mast cases and you can lemme know what you think? I had two other cases get messed up seating. I got a bad feeling it’s janky brass that I have a whole jug of.


I'll run them through a Dillon Carbide then a regular and send them back...send me a case fired in your gun too so I can get a handle on headspace.

My buddy got a large quantity of roll sized 9mm recently that the bullet just fell in the case on.

@deerslayer357 Get Well Soon!


----------



## Dub

https://www.midwayusa.com/primers/br?filters=4294957290&cid=17587

Federal Large Pistol primers in stock......


----------



## Jester896

nope GON already


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> nope GON already




Whew....I guess I showed up just in time for the financial whuppin' that just occurred.

I knew it was coming, fair and square, but I wanted another 1,000 primers bad enough to take the beating.


----------



## frankwright

menhadenman said:


> Rona brain fog this morning, got distracted and loaded up some 300s, 18.0 W296 and 125 TGK. Shot well and will be a good close range round in the woods. Got two stands with 30 yd shots for the kids.
> 
> Used brass with Mast headstamps. Can’t recall where I got them (about 1k pieces), but they’re pretty soft. I suppose time will tell if they’re any good.
> 
> View attachment 1104346View attachment 1104347


I just finished 100 using the exact same bullet, powder and load! I have been using the Hornady 125 SST but impossible to find so I tried the Game King tipped!
Mainly for pigs but might try on a deer just to see how it does.


----------



## menhadenman

frankwright said:


> I just finished 100 using the exact same bullet, powder and load! I have been using the Hornady 125 SST but impossible to find so I tried the Game King tipped!
> Mainly for pigs but might try on a deer just to see how it does.



Excellent, post some hits if you can! Hopefully I can get a doe down with the kids on youth day across the border in NC (9/25).


----------



## menhadenman

Oh man the rona fog has really set in hard... I just had an out of body experience and accidentally ordered a goody from AP. My third manbud @Dub , in for a penny in for a pound. 

https://www.aeroprecisionusa.com/m5-22-65-complete-upper-atlas-r-one


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Oh man the rona fog has really set in hard... I just had an out of body experience and accidentally ordered a goody from AP. My third manbud @Dub , in for a penny in for a pound.
> 
> https://www.aeroprecisionusa.com/m5-22-65-complete-upper-atlas-r-one




























Remember what Sista Stacey say....if two taste good......then threes taste better.........


----------



## rosewood

frankwright said:


> I just finished 100 using the exact same bullet, powder and load! I have been using the Hornady 125 SST but impossible to find so I tried the Game King tipped!
> Mainly for pigs but might try on a deer just to see how it does.


I figured the 125 SST would make a great round in the 300 BLK.  Haven't seen any in stock since I decided I want to try them.  Will get to it one day.  I am gonna stick with Lil'Gun, gets about 200FPS faster than 110/296.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> I figured the 125 SST would make a great round in the 300 BLK.  Haven't seen any in stock since I decided I want to try them.  Will get to it one day.  I am gonna stick with Lil'Gun, gets about 200FPS faster than 110/296.
> 
> Rosewood



Saw Lil'Gun in stock earlier when I was making a check at Midway for possibles.


----------



## menhadenman

Grafs has 357 brass

https://www.grafs.com/catalog/product/productId/17816


----------



## weagle

I have a new to me Sako L57 in .243 so I loaded up some 95 NBT over some IMR-4350.


----------



## 6mm Remington

Finally got around to getting a set of 6mm rem dies the other day. Been putting it off because I already load for too many different calibers. Been shooting factory ammo in it but 6mm rem ammo is ridiculous right now. Finished loading the first batch today.


----------



## menhadenman

Midway has large rifle magnum primers, $79 right now. Cringed and hit purchase.


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Midway has large rifle magnum primers, $79 right now. Cringed and hit purchase.


Bps had about 5 boxes Sunday, was down to 5 sleeves yesterday of federal lr mag.  Too far for you though..


----------



## Jester896

you coulda got 1K from me for $79
you was coming anyway so no shipping


----------



## menhadenman

I swear it feels like trying to find someone to buy you some beers when we were 16 years old! We made it happen but it won’t easy


----------



## Dub

Great analogy, @menhadenman 

It's a struggle for sure....


----------



## rosewood

Couldn't tell you how many folks I have picked up ammo for when I found it or sent them a text to tell them where it is currently available.

A few times I let them know, and they asked me to pick some up for them, but I couldn't because I had already bought my quota at that store for my on stash.  They were just going to have to make the trip themself and hope they made it in time.  I guess that was kind of selfish of me...

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> I guess that was kind of selfish of me...
> 
> Rosewood



hardly...you called them


----------



## deerslayer357

I loaded a small lot of 454 casull- 25 300 grn XTP mags over 2400.

Also loaded another batch of 41 mags, 200 grn Hunters Supply WFN over 2400.

Will try to get 10MM done tomorrow, and I should be about set for deer season.


----------



## Mauser

Got lucky trading today,640 large pistol Magnum primers,really needed them to start some 45 colt new model Blackhawk loads. 
 100rds 270 wsm brass that maybe I can trade off for some 45 colt stuff. Traded off 25rds 270 win federal 130 gamekings for it


----------



## Adam5

I need to load some .350 Legend for the AR that I’m building. Buying used brass for it is an issue, so I’m picking up some factory ammo, and will make my own used brass.


----------



## Dub

Didn’t reload anything but a few tings arrived TO load stuff with:
Primers for my magnum wheelies, tips for 9mm & .38 Sexy and some fun stuff from Edward Brown for the new bobbed-gat birthday.45


----------



## Nimrod71

I am working hard at learning how to shoot long range, you know the 1,000 yd. stuff.  But when I think about it, it's just a good way to justify putting together a rifle and ammo that will put you on target at that range.  We all have great 100 yd. weapons but when you move the target out to 1000 yds. it becomes a different game.  The rifle, trigger, stock, scope and ammo have all got to be just right.  

I have gotten the simple part completed, the rifle, trigger, stock and scope, now I am working on the ammo.  Since I have plenty of Sierra 168 Match Kings I have been working on getting them to work.  As I have stated before i have kind of settled with a load of 42.5 gr. of IMR 4064.  This load gives me a speed of  2,717 fps.  which is pretty good.  I went through ten of these rounds Saturday morning at 350 yds.  I did hit the target but I have a lot of work to do. I sighted the rifle with this load at 100 yds and it was with in 1 MOA. but when I moved out to 350 yds. the group got bigger.  So this morning I have loaded up twenty more rounds and heading to the range.  

I love the smell of burnt gun powder in the mornings.


----------



## Jester896

@Nimrod71 you may have trouble getting 168s to 1K...especially consistently.
Just remember your 1 MOA error at 100 equates to 10" roughly at 1K.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> @Nimrod71
> Just remember you 1 MOA error at 100 equates to 10" roughly at 1K.


And that is before you factory in crosswind...


----------



## Jester896

and spin drift...and the 168 falling sub-sonic...the temp...the...altitude...the humidity...and probably a few more


----------



## SakoL61R

Jester896 said:


> and spin drift...and the 168 falling sub-sonic...the temp...the...altitude...the humidity...and probably a few more


Ja!  keep it supersonic and all should be good.  Transonic is where the accuracy demons live....   One day it might be "x" yards, the next, (due to environmentals), could be plus or minus.....  fun stuff to experiment with.


----------



## SakoL61R

Switched from Lil’ Gun back to W296 for my .410 skeet loads.
Rolled 60+ and looking to pattern / test drive them in the next few days.
Was using the older AA compression formed hulls. Now using the newer
HS hulls which seem to last a bit longer.
296 smells better than Lil’ Gun…..??


----------



## Nimrod71

I have a long way to go before I am ready for the 1000 yd. range, I just barely can make the 350 range.  It is fun to me just loading and shooting and I have always been one to do things the hard way.  Really after I get the 350 within the circle I plan on changing to the New Sierra 169 gr Match King.  They have stated they corrected the faults of the 168 MK so it will make the 1000 yd. mark.  We will see.

Heck; if it want work, I still have my 7 mm Mag. and 300 Mag. to work with.  I just hope I don't run out of powder and bullets.  I will get to the 1000 yds. with something at some time.  I'll just keep burning the powder until I make it.


----------



## Jester896

you can get to 1K now if you get outta ur head 

just use your 100 yd DOPE and hold over about 410"

your load is running about 60 fps faster than 168 GMM rounds

come about a 1 MOA left to allow for spin drift and pray there is no wind


----------



## menhadenman

Snuck off to the range this morning. 42 degrees in Union County! Hunting weather!!! Looks like 23.7 gr of Varget is the ticket for 77 TMK. Also got my blackout zeroed at 20 yds for my son and hoping for a clear shot. Loaded up some more rounds for the Grendel, got a little more testing to do before next week.


----------



## Nimrod71

Restocked my Ruger American 243 today.  I decided to try a new load for my 243's.  I have always used 100 gr. bullets in my 243's but since I have a good supply of 85 gr. BTHP's I think I will try them.  I us the 85's in my 6 mm's and they shot holes in holes.  I have also killed a few deer with them.  Load up a few with 37 gr. of IMR 4895.  I'll try them out this weekend.


----------



## menhadenman

Nimrod71 said:


> Restocked my Ruger American 243 today.  I decided to try a new load for my 243's.  I have always used 100 gr. bullets in my 243's but since I have a good supply of 85 gr. BTHP's I think I will try them.  I us the 85's in my 6 mm's and they shot holes in holes.  I have also killed a few deer with them.  Load up a few with 37 gr. of IMR 4895.  I'll try them out this weekend.


Let’s see that new stock!


----------



## Adam5

I didn’t reload anything today, but made some once fired .350 Legend brass to load later. I also empty some 9mm and .357 Mag cases.


----------



## Jester896

I tried
checked out some 300BLK and played for a few.
then got to remembering the .243 ProHunter stuff but started on 6.5WSM.  Was going to pull the last 4 rounds...no insert for mag cases to be found.  Got the collet puller out...case won't fit into the Forster...no .264 insert for the Hornady...smh
then moved to neck sizing and decapping.  Did a quick case inspection and there is a clear extrctor mark on about 10 of the new Norma cases I used for the loads that were too hot...hate to throw out once fired cases.  Put my new neck bushing in to get it back to .002 neck tension...from the .003 I found I was getting.  Something funny going on with die...but finally got it.  Pushed the first primer out but not far enough.  Readjusted the stem and tried again.  OH Wait!...the pin fell out when I put it back...thought I heard it fall.  Can't find it anywhere so I dig a new one out of backup.  Pulled the die back apart and put it in the vise so I could tighten it better.  Put the die back together and tried again.  Found the pin...it was in the bottom of the piece of brass...yep...ran the new pin in and bent it...smh.  Put the first pin back in and finished necking those 10 cases then ran them through the body die and decide to quit since I wasn't sure I want to use any of those cases.

Maybe a fresh start tomorrow will help.


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> I tried
> checked out some 300BLK and played for a few.
> then got to remembering the .243 ProHunter stuff but started on 6.5WSM.  Was going to pull the last 4 rounds...no insert for mag cases to be found.  Got the collet puller out...case won't fit into the Forster...no .264 insert for the Hornady...smh
> then moved to neck sizing and decapping.  Did a quick case inspection and there is a clear extrctor mark on about 10 of the new Norma cases I used for the loads that were too hot...hate to throw out once fired cases.  Put my new neck bushing in to get it back to .002 neck tension...from the .003 I found I was getting.  Something funny going on with die...but finally got it.  Pushed the first primer out but not far enough.  Readjusted the stem and tried again.  OH Wait!...the pin fell out when I put it back...thought I heard it fall.  Can't find it anywhere so I dig a new one out of backup.  Pulled the die back apart and put it in the vise so I could tighten it better.  Put the die back together and tried again.  Found the pin...it was in the bottom of the piece of brass...yep...ran the new pin in and bent it...smh.  Put the first pin back in and finished necking those 10 cases then ran them through the body die and decide to quit since I wasn't sure I want to use any of those cases.
> 
> Maybe a fresh start tomorrow will help.




Sometimes you're the bug and sometimes you're the windshield...


----------



## Jester896

i seem to spend a lot of time riding on glass


----------



## Nimrod71

The new stock I put on the Ruger American is a Magpul  Hunter with 5 round mag attachment in O.D. Green.  It looks good.  Had two people wanting to buy it yesterday.


----------



## GregoryB.

Just loaded a ladder for my #1 in 243. Used a min to max load (Lyman Manual) of Reloader 22 with 100gr Partitions. Used a couple of grains over minimum to zero my scope and that load showed potential so I decided to work both sides of that load and see how it shapes up.


----------



## Stevie Ray

Getting back active with casting so last night I loaded some Lee C309-170s that I cast last week for my Model '94 30-30 that I'll be taking to the woods soon. Hitting the range in the morning to see how they shoot after loading them with 26 grs of H335, I typically shoot those with IMR3031 but my stash of 3031 is running super low and I have plenty of 335 so we'll see how that powder works.


----------



## rosewood

Stevie Ray said:


> Getting back active with casting so last night I loaded some Lee C309-170s that I cast last week for my Model '94 30-30 that I'll be taking to the woods soon. Hitting the range in the morning to see how they shoot after loading them with 26 grs of H335, I typically shoot those with IMR3031 but my stash of 3031 is running super low and I have plenty of 335 so we'll see how that powder works.


The 30 caliber is the only common one I hadn't cast for yet.  Decided to start for the 300 BLK and want the c309-150, but haven't gotten the mold yet.  Weeks ago I was going to buy the mold, but no one had gas checks.  Went ahead and ordered the sizer.  Then picked up 5K gas checks on a deal on the ODT, now have to get the mold and Midway is out of stock and the other places I found it is an additional $10-15 for shipping, so I haven't gotten it yet.  Will get started on it soon though.  I will be able to use that boolit in the .308, .30-30 and 300blk.

Rosewood


----------



## rawolfee

Going to be making up my first ever loads soon.  Purchased a Lee Classic Loader kit for 44 mag a while back.  On the property I hunt here in GA, I typically use my CVA Scout as I don't really have the opportunity to get a shot over 100yrds.  I have tried a few different types of factory ammo and have been relatively happy with 240gr, XTP loads, so that is where I am starting.  With supplies being hard to find these days, I was able to get some H110, 240gr XTP, and LMP primers.  That should at least get me close to the factory ammo I have used.  Wondering if a heavier bullet would work better in my rifle (1/20 twist).  Any one else loading for a similar rifle in 44 mag that would share their favorite loads?  TIA.


----------



## Stevie Ray

rosewood said:


> The 30 caliber is the only common one I hadn't cast for yet.  Decided to start for the 300 BLK and want the c309-150, but haven't gotten the mold yet.  Weeks ago I was going to buy the mold, but no one had gas checks.  Went ahead and ordered the sizer.  Then picked up 5K gas checks on a deal on the ODT, now have to get the mold and Midway is out of stock and the other places I found it is an additional $10-15 for shipping, so I haven't gotten it yet.  Will get started on it soon though.  I will be able to use that boolit in the .308, .30-30 and 300blk.
> 
> Rosewood



Hey Rosewood I don't know if you've looked at Titan Reloading but their price for the mold your looking for *with shipping* will probably still be cheaper than most anybody else's price for the mold itself. I've bought from them quite a bit and have always had great service.....

https://www.titanreloading.com/product/lee-dc-mold-c309-150-f/

Last mold I bought from them they charged either 9 or 10ish bucks for shipping.


----------



## rosewood

Stevie Ray said:


> Hey Rosewood I don't know if you've looked at Titan Reloading but their price for the mold your looking for *with shipping* will probably still be cheaper than most anybody else's price for the mold itself. I've bought from them quite a bit and have always had great service.....
> 
> https://www.titanreloading.com/product/lee-dc-mold-c309-150-f/
> 
> Last mold I bought from them they charged either 9 or 10ish bucks for shipping.


Yeah, I had the mold sitting in the basket on my phone for a few days and never pulled the trigger with them.  Seems like it was still going to be about $34 delivered.  Just got my birthday pricing with Midway, mold is $18 and change, but out of stock.  Would have been free shipping on my order, oh well. 

I'll wait a bit and see what comes up.

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

rawolfee said:


> Going to be making up my first ever loads soon.  Purchased a Lee Classic Loader kit for 44 mag a while back.  On the property I hunt here in GA, I typically use my CVA Scout as I don't really have the opportunity to get a shot over 100yrds.  I have tried a few different types of factory ammo and have been relatively happy with 240gr, XTP loads, so that is where I am starting.  With supplies being hard to find these days, I was able to get some H110, 240gr XTP, and LMP primers.  That should at least get me close to the factory ammo I have used.  Wondering if a heavier bullet would work better in my rifle (1/20 twist).  Any one else loading for a similar rifle in 44 mag that would share their favorite loads?  TIA.



https://forum.gon.com/threads/did-you-shoot-anything-today.971269/page-26#post-12995635

I used a middle of the road H110 load from Nosler for these and they are Nosler bullets in 240gr.  They seemed to work pretty well for me.  I can't imagine the XTPs being that far off from this...a starting point anyway.


----------



## rosewood

rawolfee said:


> Going to be making up my first ever loads soon.  Purchased a Lee Classic Loader kit for 44 mag a while back.  On the property I hunt here in GA, I typically use my CVA Scout as I don't really have the opportunity to get a shot over 100yrds.  I have tried a few different types of factory ammo and have been relatively happy with 240gr, XTP loads, so that is where I am starting.  With supplies being hard to find these days, I was able to get some H110, 240gr XTP, and LMP primers.  That should at least get me close to the factory ammo I have used.  Wondering if a heavier bullet would work better in my rifle (1/20 twist).  Any one else loading for a similar rifle in 44 mag that would share their favorite loads?  TIA.



I am curious how this works out.  I am a big fan of the CVAs and have considered the .44mag.  I really want a 357mag, but they don't make it and said they had no plans.  Don't like the 350 Legend.

I have had great accuracy in my 12" encore 44mag with the 240 grain Speer flat nose with a healthy dose of 110.  TC uses a 1:20 also.  I imagine the XTP will shoot quite well.

I always put a firm crimp on mine in the crimp groove, but this isn't necessary in a single shot, only is necessary in a revolver to prevent bullet pull.  However, some argue the firm crimp gives a more consistent powder burn.  Your mileage may vary.  You can seat your bullet out as far as the chamber will allow and vary the seating depth to fine tune the accuracy if you choose.

All that being said, not sure if the Lee Classic Loader will allow you to tweek the load like that.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I ordered a Redding Profile Crimp die for 44/44MAG and it is a far better crimp than my RCBS dies put...I almost wonder if there is something wrong with the crimp portion.  I think I posted a picture in here somewhere of how well it worked.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I ordered a Redding Profile Crimp die for 44/44MAG and it is a far better crimp than my RCBS dies put...I almost wonder if ther is something wrong with the crimp portion.  I think I posted a picture in here somewhere of how well it worked.


I use Lee dies almost exclusively and have had very good luck with their dies.  Never had any issues with their crimping.  I also seat and crimp in separate stages.  Seems easier to setup and more consistent that way.  My first press was/is the Dillon 550B and it has 4 stages, their dies came setup for seat and crimp separate and I have always liked it better that way.  Originally, I ordered 45 colt and 45 ACP with the Dillon, was later when I found out other brands would work on it and all additional dies have been Lee, save the 7mmTCU dies I got that are Pacific Die and Tool.

Rosewood


----------



## GregoryB.

rawolfee said:


> Going to be making up my first ever loads soon.  Purchased a Lee Classic Loader kit for 44 mag a while back.  On the property I hunt here in GA, I typically use my CVA Scout as I don't really have the opportunity to get a shot over 100yrds.  I have tried a few different types of factory ammo and have been relatively happy with 240gr, XTP loads, so that is where I am starting.  With supplies being hard to find these days, I was able to get some H110, 240gr XTP, and LMP primers.  That should at least get me close to the factory ammo I have used.  Wondering if a heavier bullet would work better in my rifle (1/20 twist).  Any one else loading for a similar rifle in 44 mag that would share their favorite loads?  TIA.


I use the 300gr XTP in my CVA Scout V2 loaded over the minimum of H110. Shoots right at 1 inch at 100 yards.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> I also seat and crimp in separate stages.
> Rosewood



I do too but it is like the die rolls a part to the inside and leave sharp edges like it push straight down on it if that makes sense.  The Redding die puts a really nice crimp on it.


----------



## BriarPatch99

.270 Win with Hornady SST and 6.5 Staball ....


----------



## Adam5

I played with my 9mm expander die this evening. The bag has a little over 700 casings. They were sized Monday, expanded tonight, and will get primed in a few days. I have some Brass Monkey 150gr flat points that will go in some, and some 147gr Hornady XTP for some.


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> .270 Win with Hornady SST and 6.5 Staball ....




Very interested in hearing your impressions and results


----------



## menhadenman

Some heavy 6.5s at Blue Collar @Jester896 

https://www.bluecollarreloading.com/products/berger-6-5mm-153-5-gr-long-range-hybrid-target-26486


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Some heavy 6.5s at Blue Collar



Nice!
I think I might like those in a 1:7.  My hunting rifle is 1:8 but my LR gun is 1:8:5.  
I bet they would be some bad medicine in a 26 Nosler once they slow down


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Some heavy 6.5s at Blue Collar @Jester896
> 
> https://www.bluecollarreloading.com/products/berger-6-5mm-153-5-gr-long-range-hybrid-target-26486





*G1 BC: 0.694*
*G7 BC: 0.356*

*Bamsucka !!!!!!!*


----------



## Adam5

I may have bought 400 .350 Legend brass to reload in MeWe, but I have been scammed out of $140.00. I’ll know for sure soon.


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> I may have bought 400 .350 Legend brass to reload in MeWe, but I have been scammed out of $140.00. I’ll know for sure soon.




Hoping it works out, man.       

I hate thieves.


----------



## Nimrod71

Loaded up twenty 243's with Sierra 85 gr. HPBT's over 37 gr. IMR 4895.  I tried a few of these the other day while sighting in my Ruger American and I was really impressed.  I had sighted the rifle in with Sie. 100 gr. Pro Hunters over IMR 4895 and the last three shots made one hole.  I restocked the rifle with a Mapul and went to check the zero.  I had loaded ten rounds with IMR 4064 just to try.  They didn't shoot as well as the 4895's did.  Then for the heck of it I tried the 85 gr. they hit about inch and quarter high of the 100 gr. 4064 rounds.  The 85's you could cover with a dime.  I may try hunting with them as well as the 100's.


----------



## Adam5

Dub said:


> Hoping it works out, man.
> 
> I hate thieves.



After about 15 years of buying, selling, and trading guns and accessories on here, ODT, Facebook, and MeWe I’ve never had a transaction go bad. It was bound to happen eventually. 

There are few people lower than a thief.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> The 85's you could cover with a dime.


I think I have some Sierra BTHP in 85gr...my need to try your recipe
I seem to be moving in the other direction with burn rate


----------



## Dub

Some backordered gear came in today.  





Also….one step closer: my 8’ workbench made it from garage to upstairs hallway today.


Next step is to clear out spot in the bonus room and put bench together and get stuff mounted.

One step closer.  



Getting that solid wood top up those tight stairs got me wanting to take a breather and watch some football ?.


Besides….their bed is right in my way where the bench will go.  They ain’t looking mobile at the moment.


----------



## Nimrod71

Jester, the 85 gr. Sierra's have always worked well for me.  I have always used either IMR 4895 or IMR 4320 powders.  I have been shooting them for over 40 years.  Most of the time I use them in my 6 mm. Rem.  They are real tack drivers.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> Jester, the 85 gr. Sierra's have always worked well for me.  I have always used either IMR 4895 or IMR 4320 powders.  I have been shooting them for over 40 years.  Most of the time I use them in my 6 mm. Rem.  They are real tack drivers.


you betta hang on to the IMR4320...that might be the last you get


----------



## Jester896

We did We did!

Got to my buddy's place about 11:00...jaw jacked a few minutes and got to work.

We used new SIG brass he picked up for .243 and 6.5 Needmoor.  I am not real impressed with the consistency of the .243 brass as far as neck tension and hardness.  We ended up lubing the case necks on the ones we loaded.  He used 95gr SSTs and they were flat based.  The bullet would seem like it was galling and lock down without the lube.  Anyway we got 300 of those done.

Then we moved to the Needmoor those got 123gr SSTs in them .. I left him with it at the end...think he had about 70 left to seat then run them back through the crimp die.. but I expect him to finish that 200.  The SIG bras for the Needmoor was much better.

was a good day with good company


----------



## Dub

@Jester896 , This may be a dumb question....but,  when you guys lube the necks....what do you use ?

Dry lube ?  

Case lube ?


----------



## Jester896

@Dub we used that white neck dry lube that came with his Hornady Case Prep Center on some of them then found the Imperial Dry Neck lube on the work bench and finished up with that.  The 6.5 didn't have an issue.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> @Dub we used that white neck dry lube that came with his Hornady Case Prep Center on some of them then found the Imperial Dry Neck lube on the work bench and finished up with that.  The 6.5 didn't have an issue.



Cool.   Thanks.  

 Picking up new solutions from you.


----------



## Jester896

you could use powdered graphite..apply it after you have put the powder in... that way the powder while swirling around the neck going in doesn't rub it off


----------



## chuckdog

*Was the Sig brass F L sized chamfered and deburred?*

*I have been using some 6.5 Sig brass without any issue, but I always round out the case mouth C&DB then FL size before loading any new brass. Yea, even the $1.10 apiece Lapua brass.*


----------



## Jester896

@chuckdog They were all round best I could tell, just ragged at the case mouth.  All of them got chamfered and since he was crimping with a Hornady FCD he didn't think it was necessary to do the outside of the neck.

Some of .243 cases were really hard and some were really soft, very inconsistant.  I think the softer cases were the ones galling since the metals may have been close to the same hardness or softness if you will. Just a W.A.G...no science involved

We had no issues with the 6.5 brass...it was all very uniform and hardness was good.


----------



## menhadenman

I’ve been delinquent for a bit, loaded up 40 6.5G just now all over 29.5 gr of BLC-2. Can’t recall why I tried that powder but it shot pretty good this weekend. Trying two different rounds, hoping to get one of my kids on a critter soon. All five animals that were in my freezer last fall are close to gone.


----------



## menhadenman

Just got an email from Sierra too, a few things back in stock. Not the best selection or prices but there could be something you're after.

https://www.sierrabullets.com/product-category/in-stock/?mc_cid=f66c24c463&mc_eid=2cebc81b9c


----------



## GregoryB.

I loaded some 30-06 with 150gr Partitions over 50 grs of IMR4320 for my Browning Bar. 
Stopped by Shooters Pro Shop site and was able to get 140gr NBT in 7mm. Got a couple of rifles that like them. 
Now I can put those high dollar Midway USA primers to work.


----------



## menhadenman

GregoryB. said:


> I loaded some 30-06 with 150gr Partitions over 50 grs of IMR4320 for my Browning Bar.
> Stopped by Shooters Pro Shop site and was able to get 140gr NBT in 7mm. Got a couple of rifles that like them.
> Now I can put those high dollar Midway USA primers to work.



Sounds like rona was ok for you too?


----------



## GregoryB.

menhadenman said:


> Sounds like rona was ok for you too?


I never got it. Wife had it and we smooched for the first 3 days she was sick until she got tested. We kept our normal household routine. I just got quarantined with her. Loaded and shot quite a bit during quarantine so yes the Rona was good to me.


----------



## Stevie Ray

Jester896 said:


> you could use powdered graphite..apply it after you have put the powder in... that way the powder while swirling around the neck going in doesn't rub it off



Jester are you using a Q-Tip? I filled a medicine bottle with BB's and just dip the neck of the case in the BB's with pretty good luck but it can get messy if the graphite drops on the bench.


----------



## Dub

dang...posted in wrong thread....


----------



## Jester896

Stevie Ray said:


> Jester are you using a Q-Tip? I filled a medicine bottle with BB's and just dip the neck of the case in the BB's with pretty good luck but it can get messy if the graphite drops on the bench.



sorry just seeing this
yes, he used a q-tip.  we didn't know there was going to be a problem until we were seating bullets. rather than dumping the powder in all those cases, he chose this way.

I know graphite can be very messy...I see it in my day job.  Most people over apply it.
We also use graphite to lub Dillon machines...powder throwers and primer assembly slides.  I buy it by the # and put in in small needle type applicators.


----------



## pacecars

I did order a Lee 452-300 mold, gas checks, dies and brass for the .454


----------



## Adam5

I found and ordered 160 pieces of .350 Legend brass.


----------



## rosewood

Have a box of blems from Midway in 140 grain .264 (presumed to be SGKs).  Was loading up some 6.5 NMB last night and discovered there were bullets in the box that didn't belong.  So I decided to mic the whole box.  Found 4 .257 bullets in the mix and the bullet length to Ogive was different on about 10 bullets.  I do wonder if the mixup was from the manufacturer or with Midway's packaging system.  With the .257 bullets, my first thought was I had failed to size that case, but soon discovered it was the bullet.

So beware with the blems, may need to mic and weigh the whole box when you get some to make sure they are what they are supposed to be.  You get what you pay for.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I ran into that a while back on .357 bullets...a couple just fell into the case...took me a minute to figure it out.  I first suspected that I had done something wrong.  Mine were in a Speer box though.


----------



## GregoryB.

I ordered a stuck case removal tool yesterday after I stupidly ran a dry 25-06 case in my FL resizer with a live primer. I was just doing it to resize the neck tension after I pulled some loads that didn't work out. Already had the decapper removed so I put some Kroil Oil down in the case and was able to slowly tap it out with a drill bit. Then I lightly lubed them and finished the resize and reloaded them with a combo that proved itself.


----------



## Jester896

they sell them at Lowe's and Home Depot...Grade 8 bolt and a flat washer


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester896 said:


> they sell them at Lowe's and Home Depot...Grade 8 bolt and a flat washer
> View attachment 1108479


Now you tell me !


----------



## Jester896

thought I had screamed it from the rooftops...sorry
I ordered stuff today too...a Gracoil recoil pad jig...a well filler block for 1911 frames..a Lee .44S&W trim gauge...and a new jar of Oxpho Blue


----------



## Thunder Head

I figure im gonna need a few more practice rounds before i go to Canada. Rainy day reloading.


----------



## bullethead

Added to the loading preparation


----------



## Adam5

We loaded 200 rounds of 9mm that are 150gr Brass Monkey flat points over 3.2gr of W244, 100 rounds of .40 S&W 180gr XTP over 5.0gr of W244 (not pictured), and 100 rounds of .223 that are Barnes Match Burner 69gr BT Match HP over 24gr of Reloader 15.


----------



## rawolfee

Loaded 10 rounds of 44M using a Lee Classic Loader.  My first ever loads.  Used the recipe on card for H110 and 240gr.  Wondering if it will be hot enough as the card called for 1.3cc (19.5gr) and my book says 24.5gr for rifle loads.  Kind of stuck with 1.3cc dipper until i get a scale.  Going to try them out tomorrow.

One thing i noticed on some of the brass I had was the hole in the primer pocket was not centered.  Does this make a difference?


----------



## rosewood

rawolfee said:


> One thing i noticed on some of the brass I had was the hole in the primer pocket was not centered.  Does this make a difference?


Never noticed an issue with that. It is quite common.


----------



## rosewood

Probably safe to stick with that 19.5 until have a scale to go higher.  I wouldn't trust a dipper with max loads.


----------



## menhadenman

Didn’t reload but daughter unloaded on her first deer with one of the 118 MKZ Cavity Back Bullets on the youth opener. Probably 50 yds, dropped like a sack of wet concrete. It’s a 6.5 G over BLC-2 so probably 2,400ish FPS. Pretty nice hit for a small cartridge.


----------



## Jester896

i use 23 of H110 in mine...and fire it in my rifle and pistol...kinda hot to me in a pistol but the rifle stacks them right next to each other.  19.5 is probably a 100% case fill.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Didn’t reload but daughter unloaded on her first deer with one of the 118 MKZ Cavity Back Bullets on the youth opener. Probably 50 yds, dropped like a sack of wet concrete. It’s a 6.5 G over BLC-2 so probably 2,400ish FPS. Pretty nice hit for a small cartridge.
> 
> View attachment 1108941View attachment 1108942



Awesome !!!!!!!!!

Well done.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Awesome !!!!!!!!!
> 
> Well done.



Man she was freaking out with excitement. One of the best hunts in my life watching my baby girl turn into a legit deer hunter. She helps with reloading and now has a good grasp on the entire process. It’s gonna be hard to leave her behind on trips going forward! Taking my 6 year old for the general opener on Saturday with the same loads. His patience is pretty thin but we’ll have fun.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Man she was freaking out with excitement. One of the best hunts in my life watching my baby girl turn into a legit deer hunter. She helps with reloading and now has a good grasp on the entire process. It’s gonna be hard to leave her behind on trips going forward! Taking my 6 year old for the general opener on Saturday with the same loads. His patience is pretty thin but we’ll have fun.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Loaded a few 80 Barnes TTSX 80 grain for the .25/06 .... RL 17 .... 3680 fps ....ready for opening day ...


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> Loaded a few 80 Barnes TTSX 80 grain for the .25/06 .... RL 17 .... 3680 fps ....ready for opening day ...View attachment 1109364View attachment 1109364



Send meat shots if you get em! I'd sure like to see what that bullet does at that speed. Got a buddy that swears by them (TTSX) for antelope. Good luck!


----------



## GregoryB.

I loaded 140gr NBT over IMR 4895 for my 7MM 08. Finally found bullets in stock at Shooters Pro Shop last week. Now I need to run one through a deer sometime soon.


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> Send meat shots if you get em! I'd sure like to see what that bullet does at that speed. Got a buddy that swears by them (TTSX) for antelope. Good luck!



Will do ...hope to soon ...


----------



## BriarPatch99

Loaded a few .270 WSM with Nosler Accubond 130 grain  ...H4831sc .... around 3200 fps ...  forgot to get a photo.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

rosewood said:


> Couldn't tell you how many folks I have picked up ammo for when I found it or sent them a text to tell them where it is currently available.
> 
> A few times I let them know, and they asked me to pick some up for them, but I couldn't because I had already bought my quota at that store for my on stash.  They were just going to have to make the trip themself and hope they made it in time.  I guess that was kind of selfish of me...
> 
> Rosewood


That's why you keep a fake mustache and different cap in the truck.


----------



## rosewood

Bobby Bigtime said:


> That's why you keep a fake mustache and different cap in the truck.


Yeah, but then I am no better than those that I complain about that caused the shortage to start with.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Last weekend loaded some 220 grain 30-06 with RL22. Turned out to shoot a bit tighter than my H414 load. They do have the same poi which is handy both are slow mowers at 2350 fps. Will pack the old girl in a couple weeks to a spot with heavy bucks ,thick brush , but the occasional griz.


----------



## bullethead

Got 15 more 129 Nosler Accubond LR loaded in some Peterson brass.


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> Got 15 more 129 Nosler Accubond LR loaded in some Peterson brass.
> View attachment 1110580View attachment 1110581


.260 Rem?


----------



## bullethead

rosewood said:


> .260 Rem?


Yes, sorry, 260 Rem


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> Yes, sorry, 260 Rem


Woo-hoo, I guessed right!


----------



## bullethead

rosewood said:


> Woo-hoo, I guessed right!


There is a clue in the one pic


----------



## bullethead

Got some more 260s done.
Some 130gr SGK
And 120gr Barnes TTSX 


If these dont get me through the season, well, at least it will have been fun.


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> There is a clue in the one pic


I missed that, duh, but there it is.  I was basing in on the neck angle, apparent height and the 129 bullet.  I also load the .260.


----------



## bullethead

rosewood said:


> I missed that, duh, but there it is.  I was basing in on the neck angle, apparent height and the 129 bullet.  I also load the .260.


I have learned a long time ago that a good handful in here wouldn't need any clues. Cheers to you ?


----------



## Jester896

bullethead said:


> Got 15 more 129 Nosler Accubond LR loaded in some Peterson brass.



My .260 loves the 127LRX...or it did...I loaded them to 2.850 and it is single feed only, but they go in the same hole.  I pushed them all back to 2.80 and I still need to see if they go in the same hole...betting they won't.

I saw the die set in the background.  Did you get small or large primer?  I have been using R-P and have close to 1K on hand, but my buddy picked up 1K of the small primer to play with.  I have been thinking about absconding a few hundred from him.


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> My .260 loves the 127LRX...or it did...I loaded them to 2.850 and it is single feed only, but they go in the same hole.  I pushed them all back to 2.80 and I still need to see if they go in the same hole...betting they won't.
> 
> I saw the die set in the background.  Did you get small or large primer?  I have been using R-P and have close to 1K on hand, but my buddy picked up 1K of the small primer to play with.  I have been thinking about absconding a few hundred from him.


I use the Lg Primer brass.
Federal Match Primers or CCI BR2


----------



## bullethead

Good times are about to come my way.


----------



## Adam5

I got in a little bench time yesterday. 

I hope to test the .350 Legend load next weekend. I loaded 60 rounds with 150gr Brass Monkey polymer coated 9mm bullets over 27.8gr of W296.

I also loaded 200 of one of my favorite 9mm rounds. Xtreme Bullets 124hr hollow points over 6.7gr of Accurate #7.


----------



## Dub

Meat Gun is gonna be well fed.

I know I went a little overboard in the effort to secure the makings for many, many years of hunting & range fun for this one.






I've used the .270 Win over the years for the lions share of my hunting.    

Sure, I dabbled with the 7RUM, 7STW, 7RemMag, 300RUM, .300WinMag and etc.

I also developed some bad shooting habits with those thumpers.

Funny thing was....the deer were just as dead....with perhaps more destroyed meat....but just as dead as with my trusty old .270Win.



I have a couple .30'06 & .308Win that I'll hunt with on occasion......but my real favorite remains the .270.

I'm replacing the crappy plastic factory stock on my old M700 and cleaning out her barrel thoroughly and then working up some good hunting loads.

My favorite bullet always was the 140gr NBT....so that's where I'll start.

Initially will use some older brass that I have...but recently wanted to secure some quality stuff that will last and keep my .270 running for many years.


I'll take care of this stuff that arrived today and hopefully it'll take care of me. An investment in accurate loads that get 'r done for many years of hunting & range time.


----------



## Jester896

I have a Circa '70 BDL that looks pretty good if you need something.


----------



## menhadenman

Man I like that Peterson brass! Can’t seem to find any more for my 7 RM. 

Came on here to let folks know that Natchez and Midway both have primers. At least for a little while.


----------



## bullethead

Great brass


----------



## bullethead

Usps just arrived...


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Man I like that Peterson brass! Can’t seem to find any more for my 7 RM.
> 
> Came on here to let folks know that Natchez and Midway both have primers. At least for a little while.





Brass has been nuts like everything else, I suppose.

I went ahead and bit down on a stick knowing the pain would come when I clicked "buy now".     


What's a little temporary angst when years of use are secured.    Especially with the Brandon Cabinet of freaks & criminals calling the shots in DC.



I'll keep my eyes open for some 7 Rem Mag brass for you.











bullethead said:


> Usps just arrived...
> View attachment 1111982




Nice haul !!!!!!


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> Usps just arrived...
> View attachment 1111982



You like those gold dots pretty well? Hornady has me PO’d with getting behind sleepy Joe’s mandates that are taking jobs from honest Americans.


----------



## bullethead

menhadenman said:


> You like those gold dots pretty well? Hornady has me PO’d with getting behind sleepy Joe’s mandates that are taking jobs from honest Americans.


These are my first Rifle bullet Gold Dots. Saw em, had to try them.


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> These are my first Rifle bullet Gold Dots. Saw em, had to try them.



Lemme know how the shoot, even better, kill.


----------



## Jester896

Dub said:


> What's a little temporary angst when years of use are secured.


you will probably want to save up for an annealer to make that goal


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> you will probably want to save up for an annealer to make that goal




You, sir.....have read my mind.


That is exactly the plan.


Goes right along with a shoot more, grin more future.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> You like those gold dots pretty well? Hornady has me PO’d with getting behind sleepy Joe’s mandates that are taking jobs from honest Americans.





I'm skeeert to look too far down that rabbit hole........afeared many more business I like are doing the same.


In this case....I'm not hating the players so much as I'm hating the game.


Biden, Harris & Co. promoted  this malarky.    

Little Imp Fauci had a role in the conjuring of covid.

Seeing them all on trial for their crimes and Justice served will be sweet.

Not holding my breath....but hopeful. 

Slow Joe isn't long for being ejected....and Little Imp Fauci is getting the bright lights shined on his nefarious acts.

Kam-A-La is ducking down under a desk and riding this one out.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I'm skeeert to look too far down that rabbit hole........afeared many more business I like are doing the same.
> 
> 
> In this case....I'm not hating the players so much as I'm hating the game.
> 
> 
> Biden, Harris & Co. promoted  this malarky.
> 
> Little Imp Fauci had a role in the conjuring of covid.
> 
> Seeing them all on trial for their crimes and Justice served will be sweet.
> 
> Not holding my breath....but hopeful.
> 
> Slow Joe isn't long for being ejected....and Little Imp Fauci is getting the bright lights shined on his nefarious acts.
> 
> Kam-A-La is ducking down under a desk and riding this one out.



Let’s go Brandon!!!


----------



## rosewood

menhadenman said:


> Let’s go Brandon!!!


I am a little behind on social media, just learned about that yesterday.  Love it!


----------



## tcward

bullethead said:


> Usps just arrived...
> View attachment 1111982


Yes sir! Love me some Gold Dots!


----------



## tcward

menhadenman said:


> Lemme know how the shoot, even better, kill.


For the money nothing better IMO.


----------



## rosewood

Thing I find odd about bullet cost.  Seems Speer rifle bullets are less expensive than Hornady, but Hornady pistol bullets are cheaper than Speer.

Find myself buying Speer rifle bullets and Hornady pistol bullets these days.


----------



## bullethead

tcward said:


> For the money nothing better IMO.


That is a strong endorsement,  I really can't wait to try them now.


----------



## tcward

bullethead said:


> That is a strong endorsement,  I really can't wait to try them now.


You will love them I think. I use them in 30-06, 6.5 Creed and .223/5.56. They perform great in all.


----------



## GregoryB.

I rolled some 45-70 with 300gr Hornady HP over IMR4895. Had to search several manuals I had to find a powder ( on hand ) that would work with that 300 gr bullet. Finally found a listing in my old Lyman manual. Pick up my new CVA Scout tomorrow and I needed something to get the scope close before I try my only box of Lever  Revolution in it for final zero.


----------



## Adam5

I’ve worked on .38 Special case prep last night and tonight. Last night I sized 650 cases with my Lee hand press, and tonight I belled/decapped. Tomorrow I’ll start priming.


----------



## chuckdog

Adam5 said:


> I’ve worked on .38 Special case prep last night and tonight. Last night I sized 650 cases with my Lee hand press, and tonight I belled/decapped. Tomorrow I’ll start priming.



*I admire your work ethic.*


----------



## Adam5

chuckdog said:


> *I admire your work ethic.*



I find it relaxing. The TV was on, my girlfriend was in her recliner dozing on and off while watching NCIS LA. I was on the sofa with my gear and a glass of good bourbon on the coffee table. It’s not A bad way to wind down after work at all.


----------



## rosewood

chuckdog said:


> *I admire your work ethic.*


I'll stick with my 550B. 4 rounds per pull of handle.


----------



## Adam5

I’m ready to drop powder and seat projectiles on a friend’s Rockchucker Saturday.


----------



## Steven037

Got ten more 7-08 loaded with 140 accubonds and varget.


----------



## rosewood

Still had my press setup up for 223 52gr BTHP I developed for my 700.  Last night I was about to load some 65 SGKs in .223, but decided to roll another 50 of the 52grs first.  Took maybe 15-20 minutes to crank out 50. Then swapped powder and adjusted seating die for the 65 SGKs and cranked out about 35 to fill up my 50 round box I had been shooting from.

Plan on swapping to 7mm-08 and load some cast boolits for my CVA Hunter later today.

Rosewood


----------



## BriarPatch99

I loaded some cheap .223 Remington... Old components  ...25 cent each ...
TAC, S&B primers, LC brass, Midsouth VN bullets ....


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> I loaded some cheap .223 Remington... Old components  ...25 cent each ...
> TAC, S&B primers, LC brass, Midsouth VN bullets ....



You workin on a leather project too...weatherproofing a sling?  I see the Mink Oil


----------



## Geezer Ray

BriarPatch99 said:


> I loaded some cheap .223 Remington... Old components  ...25 cent each ...
> TAC, S&B primers, LC brass, Midsouth VN bullets ....View attachment 1112759



Not sure why but Billy Jack comes to mind.


----------



## Geezer Ray

Jester896 said:


> You workin on a leather project too...weatherproofing a sling?  I see the Mink Oil


Then he must be drinking coffee too.


----------



## BriarPatch99

Case lube ...cheap too!!



Geezer Ray said:


> Then he must be drinking coffee too.



I don't drink coffee ...probably had 1/2 gallon whole life !! If tasted as good as it smells ...I be all over it !!

No don't eat them cat teats either(upper left)


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> Case lube ...cheap too!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't drink coffee ...probably had 1/2 gallon whole life !! If tasted as good as it smells ...I be all over it !!
> 
> No don't eat them cat teats either(upper left)


I can't stand smell or taste, or anything with coffee or mocha flavor.


----------



## bullethead

rosewood said:


> I can't stand smell or taste, or anything with coffee or mocha flavor.


Never had a cup in my life. I am positive that all "try it you'll love it" sips don't add up to 4oz over 52 years.


----------



## Dub

BriarPatch99 said:


> Case lube ...cheap too!!
> 
> 
> 
> I don't drink coffee ...probably had 1/2 gallon whole life !! If tasted as good as it smells ...I be all over it !!
> 
> No don't eat them cat teats either(upper left)








rosewood said:


> I can't stand smell or taste, or anything with coffee or mocha flavor.







bullethead said:


> Never had a cup in my life. I am positive that all "try it you'll love it" sips don't add up to 4oz over 52 years.






















I am in awe.




If my doc told me to quit drinking my daily coffee, I'd laugh at him and tell him to move on down to the next suggestion.


I'm not gonna say I gotta have it........but.....well yeah...I gotta have it.

Relaxing and helps me deal with difficult people at work without telling them how I really feel and offering unsolicited advice....that may be what they NEED to hear....but would get me fired.

Thusly, coffee is saving me from losing my job on a daily basis. 


6 more years, Lord willing, and I'm gonna drop outa that daily grind and fish, shoot, hunt and raise dogs and maybe do some grandfathering.....perhaps coffee won't be such a crutch then.


I respect ya'll....and am a bit in awe.   Keep on keeping on.





Now....all that being said....Go Branden, Biden & Co. may have our import situation so jammed up that my coffee habit may be put into time out until the logjam at our ports is resolved......if it's resolved.


----------



## bullethead

Dub said:


> View attachment 1112874
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> I am in awe.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> If my doc told me to quit drinking my daily coffee, I'd laugh at him and tell him to move on down to the next suggestion.
> 
> 
> I'm not gonna say I gotta have it........but.....well yeah...I gotta have it.
> 
> Relaxing and helps me deal with difficult people at work without telling them how I really feel and offering unsolicited advice....that may be what they NEED to hear....but would get me fired.
> 
> Thusly, coffee is saving me from losing my job on a daily basis.
> 
> 
> 6 more years, Lord willing, and I'm gonna drop outa that daily grind and fish, shoot, hunt and raise dogs and maybe do some grandfathering.....perhaps coffee won't be such a crutch then.
> 
> 
> I respect ya'll....and am a bit in awe.   Keep on keeping on.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Now....all that being said....Go Branden, Biden & Co. may have our import situation so jammed up that my coffee habit may be put into time out until the logjam at our ports is resolved......if it's resolved.


When I was 12 and deer hunting with my dad I had hot chocolate in my thermos. About 27 minutes after being in the stand I had finished my last sip. So I sit it out until my Dad makes his way to me at lunch time and I am half frozen. He offers up some coffee. I am all about it. Its warm but not steaming so I take a 12yr old freezing cold kid used to hot chocolate gulp. Well Pops drank his BLACK. I shot that Java in full projectile vomit fashion and never wanted another sip again. My wife gets those fu-fu combinations from Dunkin and is always begging me to take a sip. I take lip wetter sip and grimace and for 32 years she sits there still amazed that I am scrunchng my nose at it. She says "how can you just take one sip"? "It's like eating one potato chip"! I told her yeah, like a chip that fell out of someone's gym shorts,wouldyou eat another?.


----------



## rosewood

Loaded up 3 weights of rl15  for the cva 708 and my 132 gr rngc boolit.  Now gotta get to range and see which is best.


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> When I was 12 and deer hunting with my dad I had hot chocolate in my thermos. About 27 minutes after being in the stand I had finished my last sip. So I sit it out until my Dad makes his way to me at lunch time and I am half frozen. He offers up some coffee. I am all about it. Its warm but not steaming so I take a 12yr old freezing cold kid used to hot chocolate gulp. Well Pops drank his BLACK. I shot that Java in full projectile vomit fashion and never wanted another sip again. My wife gets those fu-fu combinations from Dunkin and is always begging me to take a sip. I take lip wetter sip and grimace and for 32 years she sits there still amazed that I am scrunchng my nose at it. She says "how can you just take one sip"? "It's like eating one potato chip"! I told her yeah, like a chip that fell out of someone's gym shorts,wouldyou eat another?.




Not rallying to that "chip challenge".

Naw sir.   Letting those chips fall where they may.....     







Coffee tends to be an acquired taste.   Not unlike cold beer.

Unfortunately I powered through the initial  curve on both mas rapido......and got to where I could slam both down bigtime.


No longer mess with the suds....but I'll likely live out my days happily with two cups of java every morning and an afternoon kicker cup.

It ain't purty.....but it's how I'll roll.


----------



## bullethead

I dont eat eggs of any type either! 
Liver, spinach, peas, scrapple, blood sausage....bring it Luv em all


----------



## frankwright

I loaded 100 .44 Magnum rounds with 240gr XTP's.
Hope to try them in my CVA Scout rifle Monday or Tuesday!


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> I loaded 100 .44 Magnum rounds with 240gr XTP's.
> Hope to try them in my CVA Scout rifle Monday or Tuesday!




Heck yeah.  


Have some of those same 240gr XTP and a pile of H110-W296 waiting on me to do the same.

At present I only have revolvers in .44mag, however one of these days I'd like to add a lever action.


----------



## Jester896

Got these in today


----------



## Geezer Ray

Dub said:


> No longer mess with the suds....but I'll likely live out my days happily with two cups of java every morning and an afternoon kicker cup.
> 
> It ain't purty.....but it's how I'll roll.


There with you on this brother.


----------



## bullethead

270 WSM is Ready To Rumble


----------



## bullethead

Mailman just dropped off a present too


----------



## menhadenman

Been away from the bench last few weeks. Finally got to range yesterday to hammer on some 7RM again. Cleaned and sorted some brass, also got 500 pieces in from Everglades. I’ve been happy with them, packaging is excellent and brass is solid.


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> Mailman just dropped off a present too
> View attachment 1113111



Man I got one of them, love it.


----------



## menhadenman

I think it’s time to step up my brass cleaning process. Any advice @Jester896 and @BriarPatch99 ? My Cabela’s tumbler is old enough to have a Nebraska tag on it.


----------



## bullethead

menhadenman said:


> Man I got one of them, love it.


I toyed with them a little today, way impressed. Fast compared to the collet type.


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> 270 WSM is Ready To Rumble
> View attachment 1113079View attachment 1113080




Those monsters look WICKED!!


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> I think it’s time to step up my brass cleaning process. Any advice @Jester896 and @BriarPatch99 ? My Cabela’s tumbler is old enough to have a Nebraska tag on it.



I use stainless pins and corn cob on some things.  Those Dillon tumblers are pretty nice but a little loud.  You can stand over my Thumbler's and talk when it is running.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I use stainless pins and corn cob on some things.  Those Dillon tumblers are pretty nice but a little loud.  You can stand over my Thumbler's and talk when it is running.



What tumblers do you have?


----------



## Jester896

I have 2 Thumbler's (Stainless Steel Media) Tumbers.  And my vibratory is also Thumbler's...the small one.  My buddy has a Frankford Arsenal Stainless Pin....I think his is faster than mine and has a built in timer. 

you will never have to clean a primer pocket again.  the inside looks just like the outside of the case.  There are 2 sized pins...the smaller clean the primer pocket even better but 2 can lodge in the flash hole...they push right out.

only drawback for me is 25 & 26 caliber...1/2 of the cases will get pins lodged in the neck and doesn't clean the inside as well if it traps the pins.


----------



## Adam5

Today was .38 Special day on a friend’s Rockchucker with the brass that I prepped earlier in the week. 

500 rounds Xtreme 158gr plated over 4.2gr of W231
100 rounds of Hornady 158gr lead round nose over 4.2gr of W231
50 rounds of Remington HTP 158gr JHP over 4.7gr of W231


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> I think it’s time to step up my brass cleaning process. Any advice @Jester896 and @BriarPatch99 ? My Cabela’s tumbler is old enough to have a Nebraska tag on it.



Late getting here ...I see Jester already gave you some good tips ...

I am old school ...my brass only has be clean  ...not shining like Venus in the SW sky ...

I am a corn Cobb in a rotary thumbler(home made) ...

If I get some really bad brass ...I' ll put in a bucket of warm water with a little citric acid(dish washer cleaner) ...shake/stir every so often ...rinse with clean water ...and if needed put in the tumbler with timer over night(4/5 hours) .... they are usually clean enough ...

I wish I could find my papers on the fact that tarnished brass(not corroded) is slicker than bright brass ....   but everybody now wants jewelry type brass nowdays ...


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I have 2 Thumbler's (Stainless Steel Media) Tumbers.  And my vibratory is also Thumbler's...the small one.  My buddy has a Frankford Arsenal Stainless Pin....I think his is faster than mine and has a built in timer.
> 
> you will never have to clean a primer pocket again.  the inside looks just like the outside of the case.  There are 2 sized pins...the smaller clean the primer pocket even better but 2 can lodge in the flash hole...they push right out.
> 
> only drawback for me is 25 & 26 caliber...1/2 of the cases will get pins lodged in the neck and doesn't clean the inside as well if it traps the pins.


I just learned of some triangular shaped pins that aren’t supposed to get stuck in primer pockets.


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> I just learned of some triangular shaped pins that aren’t supposed to get stuck in primer pockets.



I have some...was going to use them in the tumbler from Harbor Freight...just on my TuDo list at this point.


----------



## bullgator

Jester896 said:


> I have some...was going to use them in the tumbler from Harbor Freight...just on my TuDo list at this point.


Are they metal pins for wet tumblers? Where did you get them?


----------



## Kowtown

bullethead said:


> Mailman just dropped off a present too
> View attachment 1113111




Just got an email from GRIP-N-PULL that mine are at the P.O. Box. Gonna pick them up Monday.
Got the same two.


----------



## Kowtown

Jester896 said:


> I have some...was going to use them in the tumbler from Harbor Freight...just on my TuDo list at this point.




Well...we're waiting...


----------



## Jester896

bullgator said:


> Are they metal pins for wet tumblers? Where did you get them?




Yes

I was going to use them for smaller projects...I need to weight them and see if there is enough for the big tumbler.....5# I think is what they need

I picked them up in a partial buy out I made


----------



## bullethead

Kowtown said:


> Just got an email from GRIP-N-PULL that mine are at the P.O. Box. Gonna pick them up Monday.
> Got the same two.


They are very sturdy but thin. I could see wearing a leather glove if you have a lot of bullets to pull at one session.


----------



## menhadenman

Momma is outta town with a childhood friend, kids and I set some traps and fried some fish. I’m enjoying a drink and watching Jack Neary interviews on internet TV. Highly recommend checking it out if you can. Here’s part 4.


----------



## Kowtown

bullethead said:


> They are very sturdy but thin. I could see wearing a leather glove if you have a lot of bullets to pull at one session.



Thanks,
That seems to agree with one of the reviews I read on the interwebs.


----------



## bullethead

menhadenman said:


> Momma is outta town with a childhood friend, kids and I set some traps and fried some fish. I’m enjoying a drink and watching Jack Neary interviews on internet TV. Highly recommend checking it out if you can. Here’s part 6.


Erik Cortina has some keep it simple videos on youtube that make a heck of a lot of sense for shooting tiny groups.


----------



## deerslayer357

Finished Loading a ladder for the 300 win mag.  165 TTSX over 69-71 grns Reloader 17.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

BriarPatch99 said:


> Late getting here ...I see Jester already gave you some good tips ...
> 
> I am old school ...my brass only has be clean  ...not shining like Venus in the SW sky ...
> 
> I am a corn Cobb in a rotary thumbler(home made) ...
> 
> If I get some really bad brass ...I' ll put in a bucket of warm water with a little citric acid(dish washer cleaner) ...shake/stir every so often ...rinse with clean water ...and if needed put in the tumbler with timer over night(4/5 hours) .... they are usually clean enough ...
> 
> I wish I could find my papers on the fact that tarnished brass(not corroded) is slicker than bright brass ....   but everybody now wants jewelry type brass nowdays ...


I have a Lyman tumbler, but anymore I put my brass in a Costco mixed nut container. Some hot water and a bit of CLR. I gently shake it around every few minutes until they look good then rinse well and spread out to dry on a towel in the sun. They are bright and clean enough for me. Like Briarpatch I don't really need jewelry quality.


----------



## Steven037

Loaded a couple hundred.223 with 69smk and xbr. I’ve got a 700XCR compact tactical that shoots absolutely lights out with them. Picked up some 73eld-m to try to load for it but I’m not reading a lot of favorable reviews for them. Not sure how they’ll do with the 1/9 twist either.


----------



## menhadenman

Steven037 said:


> Loaded a couple hundred.223 with 69smk and xbr. I’ve got a 700XCR compact tactical that shoots absolutely lights out with them. Picked up some 73eld-m to try to load for it but I’m not reading a lot of favorable reviews for them. Not sure how they’ll do with the 1/9 twist either.


 I can’t find XBR for nothing... hear it’s good on heavy 223s.


----------



## Jester896

I think I have some.  I will go out and check in the AM before I go to work.   A friend of mine is down from Hiawassee, if I can catch him before he heads out I will send it.


----------



## Steven037

menhadenman said:


> I can’t find XBR for nothing... hear it’s good on heavy 223s.


I’ve got about five pounds of if. Only use it for heavy .223 loads so it should last a while. I use varget for some loads but it’s slower for me to load with.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I think I have some.  I will go out and check in the AM before I go to work.   A friend of mine is down from Hiawassee, if I can catch him before he heads out I will send it.


Lemme know if I can send something back. Have extra H1000, maybe some Retumbo I can spare.


----------



## Jester896

I have some of both of those...we will work something out if I do have it.


@menhadenman I have 2 …I will send you 1.. now let me find him before he leaves


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I have some of both of those...we will work something out if I do have it.
> 
> View attachment 1113518
> @menhadenman I have 2 …I will send you 1.. now let me find him before he leaves



You're a great man @Jester896 - let me know what powders you might be after - I hit Alexander's once every ten days or so. Going to sneak down south to catch some of the rut here Wed/Thu... probably taking my 7RM that I've been playing with all summer. I hear those VLDs are like a lightening bolt... sure would like to test that out.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> You're a great man @Jester896.



easy

I know the 185 VLDs leave a really dark mark on steel at 900 yards from a 300 Win Mag...it might kill a deer

I was able to get up with him and he will stop in this morning to pick it up.  Doubt he will be back to work by Wednesday but I will get the 2 of you hooked up.  He works from 7:00-3:00 in Hiawassee.


----------



## Dub

*What's next....DNA required to receive ball powder ????*






FedEx dropped off my meager powder order from Brownell's.

I knew it'd be signature required as have been any powder or primer orders I've made with Brownells over the past several months.     It's aggravating....but....well, it's just aggravating.  No sense in complaining further.


I do, however,  wish to prepare you for the latest development in the "Sig Required Saga".  
Perhaps it'll save you some time if/when you cross this bridge.


The FedEx guy pulled up in front of the house.....I got the dogs put away so I could go sign for this massive powder order. 

He was polite enough, but he explained they had started something new.....he'd need my ID. 

Took a few minutes to find my wallet.....and get the ID out of the stingy little ID holder/window thing that didn't want to turn loose.

Handed him my driver's license which he photographed with his small scanner....then had me sign on the scanner, too.




Maybe I'm just paranoid.....but I get the feeling that there are going to be some mighty big restrictions added to similar orders.....and soon.








Massive order:


----------



## Jester896

let it go back...I ain't skeered


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> let it go back...I ain't skeered







I needed it this time.


W231 was a powder that I didn't have much of and seemed like a staple that would be well used in .45acp.    Plans are for the HS-6 to fuel a pile of 9mm.  



I will say, though, this sig required / ID required stuff is going to seriously influence where I make future orders. Brownells & FeEx have become my last choice options.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I needed it this time.
> 
> 
> W231 was a powder that I didn't have much of and seemed like a staple that would be well used in .45acp.    Plans are for the HS-6 to fuel a pile of 9mm.
> 
> 
> 
> I will say, though, this sig required / ID required stuff is going to seriously influence where I make future orders. Brownells & FeEx have become my last choice options.



You’ll need digital proof of your 5th booster shot as the country collapses next year.


----------



## Jester896

been using CFEPistol in both and have been good with plinking/practice rounds.  I think the W231 doesn't have as much muzzle flash...might be good to save it.  Autocomp is pretty good too.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> You’ll need digital proof of your 5th booster shot as the country collapses next year.




Along with some body armor and a pile of loaded magazines, Diet Dr Pepper and pork rinds.  Be able to ride it out.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> been using CFEPistol in both and have been good with plinking/practice rounds.  I think the W231 doesn't have as much muzzle flash...might be good to save it.  Autocomp is pretty good too.



Sounds good.

Been hearing nothing but positives from folks using CFE Pistol.



One powder that I'm set for a long time with is TiteGroup....enough to keep me running for years.   Planned on using it for fmj, plated and lubed lswc.   Likely won't be starting off with it, though.  I want to get comfortable with powders giving more case fill before I move into TG loads. 

Powder checker, left & right eye, good lighting and a nice case fill. 


The W231 & HS-6 for the coated lead stuff will be mighty welcome. Scored some more recently at near pre-covid pricing. Grateful for that.


----------



## rosewood

Was that a Fedex requirement or seller?  I might have just told him to take it back, he wasn't copying my ID.  Or maybe asked for a copy of his ID in exchange.

Rosewood


----------



## Dub

rosewood said:


> Was that a Fedex requirement or seller?  I might have just told him to take it back, he wasn't copying my ID.  Or maybe asked for a copy of his ID in exchange.
> 
> Rosewood





I don't know.

Powder came from Brownell's via FedEx.

I've not had any other powder or primers shipped via FedEx from Midway or Powder Valley.   

Not sure who is making the rules.


I'll be avoiding Brownells on powder & primers in the future.


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Was that a Fedex requirement or seller?  I might have just told him to take it back, he wasn't copying my ID.  Or maybe asked for a copy of his ID in exchange.
> 
> Rosewood


Or maybe a picture of his wife


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I don't know.
> 
> Powder came from Brownell's via FedEx.
> 
> I've not had any other powder or primers shipped via FedEx from Midway or Powder Valley.
> 
> Not sure who is making the rules.
> 
> 
> I'll be avoiding Brownells on powder & primers in the future.


I've picked up primers from natchez, midway and midsouth over the scamdemic and never had someone ask for an ID. can't recall anything from brownells but i order from them too


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> I've picked up primers from natchez, midway and midsouth over the scamdemic and never had someone ask for an ID. can't recall anything from brownells but i order from them too




FedEx guy said it was something new that was started "yesterday".

He didn't seem amused, either.

I remember back in my delivery days 30+ years ago.....sig required packages were aggravating as they slowed me down....unless...they went to a doctor's office.  Always made time for those stops.


----------



## Jester896

don't mind sig required...if i am there to sign...you ain't usein your little machine to get a copy of my D/L...you can keep it


----------



## Adam5

I’ve been using CFE Pistol quite a bit lately. I find it very clean, but it likes to be loaded a little to hotter side. It burn dirty if you like ti load towards the low end.


----------



## Adam5

This week I’m playing with .40 S&W brass. I sized and decapped about 700 while watching the Braves tonight.


----------



## bullethead

I added 25 more grains of powder to every cartridge I own.


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> I added 25 more grains of powder to every cartridge I own.
> 
> View attachment 1113960View attachment 1113961



Add more lead too, she’s a chunk!


----------



## bullethead

He found the bag of apples that my wife gives to the deer. They were getting soft so I put the bag on the back porch. And suddenly it was also a bag of apples for the bear too!
He might have had 4in of space between his belly and the ground.
Massive, pics didn't do him the credit he deserves


----------



## bullethead

Bear on the right weighed #376
Id love to know what other guy clocks in at..


----------



## snooker1

I have reloaded with my buddy at his house and all his equipment for the past few years, (I had my own brass, bullet, powder, etc). Worked forced him to move about 3 months ago so I have started buying my own equipment. This arrived today.


----------



## rosewood

That is a beaaaaarrrrrrrr!


----------



## BriarPatch99

Yeah loaded some .243 Winchester,  .270 Winchester and a few 9mm...

Mentored a new reloaders for about 5 hours ... Used part my equipment ...part his ....  he did 99% the operation ... I just instructed and watched ....


----------



## Dub

That is a big ‘un @bullethead 

He is well fed like none I’ve ever seen.


----------



## ChidJ

Made up some spicy reloads. What do y'all think? Too much pressure?


----------



## bullethead

ChidJ said:


> Made up some spicy reloads. What do y'all think? Too much pressure? View attachment 1114350


Was the bolt lift stiff?


----------



## ChidJ

@bullethead nope. For more info, that one was launching a 178gn bullet out of a 22.5 inch barrel at 3116 FPS. Charge was 73.5 grains of PP 4000-MR


----------



## Jester896

ChidJ said:


> @bullethead nope



close to the edge then...bet that was a thumper 
I might back off .3-.5...was it accurate?


----------



## ChidJ

so you think I could push it further? Just for funsies/science


----------



## Jester896

I wouldn't...not my Circus


----------



## BriarPatch99

Warm ... what type primer?


----------



## ChidJ

Federal Magnum Rifle. Can't remember the alphanumeric designator for it


----------



## BriarPatch99

215


----------



## bullethead

ChidJ said:


> so you think I could push it further? Just for funsies/science


If that don't kill em, nothing will.


----------



## ChidJ

I'm mostly just goofing around with this. Not really trying to squeeze out more lethality. Just fitting square pegs into round holes


----------



## bullethead

I am ok with a little bit of a flattened primer as long as there are no shiny spots on the head and or the bolt isn't snug. And on top of it the accuracy has to be significantly better than the amount of powder that does not flatten the primer.
I have noticed that certain primers flatten a little more than others in certain rifles.
I have a Tikka T3 in 
270wsm that likes em warm.


----------



## Nimrod71

I have decided to use my Win. Mod. 70 in 257 Rob. to hunt with tomorrow.  Today I checked the scope with the ammo I had, it is still on.  I haven't used this rifle in over 10 years and I could find only 5 rounds which I shot checking the scope.  

I checked the load data on the box, dated Dec. 15, 2004, the load is 45 gr. IMR 4831 with 100 gr. Nosler B.T.  I found a box of New Win. brass and loaded up 5 rounds and headed back to the range.  At a hundred yds. I still had a 50 cent size group, good enough to deer hunt with.  Back to the house and I finished loading the other 15 rounds.  I am ready to go.


----------



## Jester896

ChidJ said:


> View attachment 1114350



what I see here is a ring from possibly the ejector imprinted over the IN in WIN.  There was no shaving of the brass so that's good.  The primer still has a very small roll on the edge so that's good.  It looks like the pressure pushed the firing pin indention back out somewhat and the area around it into the firing pin hole a good bit.  That is what I based my response on.

Watch yo lips...that's the first thing going to get hit when that bolt rips outta there


----------



## ChidJ

The little firing pin crater is just because of a chamfer on the bolt. I don't know why they make them like that at DT but they do. There is a very light ejector imprint from both ejectors on the case. That was the main thing that told me I might be getting a bit too spicy but I'm not quite as experienced as many on here so wanted to get some additional insight.

That said, I don't think I can blow it up. A guy did a video where he packed a 338 case with pistol powder (something like 100 grains of N320) and compressed a bullet on top which jammed deep into the lands in his DT and still couldn't blow the darn thing up. Bolt was trashed but that's probably an order of magnitude more pressure than I'm dealing with.

Link for anyone that wants to see some science


----------



## deerslayer357

Loaded 16 rounds of .30/06 with Sierra Gameking 165grn spbt.  Gotta get some 300 Win Mags loaded with the load I worked up earlier this week and I will be about caught up until I empty some more brass!


----------



## Dub

Pew dust and 6.16 x 51mm cases arrived.

No pesky sig required.    No invasive ID pic taken.   Thanks to Brown it was brought ahead of the rain.

Also some 1/2 price & free shipping ammo crates from Midway.   Gonna stash my 9mm & 45 brass in these...as well as gather up 12ga loads (each will hold 20 boxes of shells).
















And the 6.16 x 51mm cases.....aka .243 Win.   These should be enough to wear out the barrel on my rifle and get me started on a re-barrel, lol.   

Should be enough brass to hold me a long, long time.....especially if I take care of 'em.


----------



## Jester896

I've been trying to trade a box of .260 for a box of those Lapua cases...traded 1 for .22-250.

I use 20mm cans to store brass in


----------



## Jester896

Picked up another 130 .30-30 cases to load those RN bullets I bought in as well as some more .243 cases.  Need to get busy....deer season is almost here.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> Picked up another 130 .30-30 cases to load those RN bullets I bought in as well as some more .243 cases.  Need to get busy....deer season is almost here.


I'd say u a tad late for the start...


----------



## Dub

Been getting some cast bullets from this guy:

https://summersenterprisesllc.com

He has a good variety....has always shipped his stuff quickly...same day or the next....however, he ships via USPS and each of my orders have taken anywhere from 9-21 days to arrive.   I've been able to tack the orders and know that boxes are in the hands of the USPS very swiftly.

I've been able to get 4 boxes of 500 into each order for same total shipping cost ($15-ish)...in all 9mm, all .45 or mix of 9mm. .44 & .45. 

He offers Hi Tek or lubed.  I've been getting some of both to best match up with powders already on-hand.


Had two orders...placed a week apart show up yesterday. 200gr lswc along with some powder funnel baffles....and some reading fun.


----------



## Steven037

Loaded up 50 .308 with 168 smk and varget. Trying them out my new Bergara HMR. Rifle is lights out with Federal GMM. We will see how these do along with some others I already had loaded when I get to the range this weekend.


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> Loaded up 50 .308 with 168 smk and varget. Trying them out my new Bergara HMR. Rifle is lights out with Federal GMM. We will see how these do along with some others I already had loaded when I get to the range this weekend.




You have Varget ?????   



Wise man.   



Just don't tell anyone.....they'll be trying to get it  
























That HMR is a great feeling gun, isn't it ?

Adjustable l.o.p. & cheekpiece are welcome features.   The folks at Bergara put some great feeling triggers in the two I have...one is the base model B-14 synthetic and the other is an HMR.  I haven't touched the triggers and both feel super.  

I'll break out the trigger pull gauge on them tomorrow to see...just for kicks.


----------



## menhadenman

Man it’s been a while, but @Jester896 set me up with a lb of the elusive XBR 8208. I’ve got some great loads for heavy 223s with Varget, CFE, and BLC2, but heard or read about a dozen folks saying to give the XBR a whirl. Loaded some up in 0.3 gr increments in some Everglades mixed brass, 22.6 to 23.5. We’ll see how they do... gotta turn to other things with work and family next couple weeks but I’ll get them on paper soon.


----------



## Steven037

@Dub Ive got lots of Varget. Little over 16lbs. And yes the HMR has a fantastic trigger. 
@menhadenman You will really like xbr for the .223 heavies. It’s all I use for 68’s and up.


----------



## Dub

Steven037 said:


> @Dub Ive got lots of Varget. Little over 16lbs. And yes the HMR has a fantastic trigger.
> @menhadenman You will really like xbr for the .223 heavies. It’s all I use for 68’s and up.




Wise man.


I'm trying now to get my stuff all in one sock....get organized....get well stocked.


This way during the next political fleecing that takes place in the USA, I'll be able to kick back and admonish other folks for not being prepared.     

The pew will be secured.


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> but heard or read about a dozen folks saying to give the XBR a whirl. Loaded some up in 0.3 gr increments in some Everglades mixed brass, 22.6 to 23.5. We’ll see how they do...



keep talking your going to make me try it with 69gr for my DMR


----------



## Steven037

Jester896 said:


> keep talking your going to make me try it with 69gr for my DMR


You will like it. I promise. I run a little over 23. and is accurate and consistent across several rifles. Just have to tweak it a little lot to lot. Some can be a little hotter.


----------



## Adam5

My girlfriend is dozing off on the recliner, catching up on ‘The Sinner’, drinking rum and Coke, and priming 600 9mm cases for tomorrow. This isn’t a bad way to wind down after a busy week at work.


----------



## Jester896

Got these in today...not sure where or why....don't remember buying them...maybe it is a sample from the PRE...thought I would show ya.


It appears to be mono...would you look at that petal serration!!

it does have a deep cavity back and is long as all get out

I also got this adapter in today to convert my Atlas Bipod from ARCA to picatinny since we decided to move to the ACCU-TAC at the PRE after looking and talking.



might just add picatinnys to a couple my hunting rifles and get rid of the sling mounts...especially the ones with flush cups.


----------



## Dub

That bullet looks like it may do some big wide damage before pedals laid back or broke off….and the base continues penetrating.  

Wow.


----------



## Jester896

you get full expansion down to 1400 FPS.... so out to about 600 yards


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> you get full expansion down to 1400 FPS.... so out to about 600 yards



Thems the ones I sent to say thanks for the XBR - you may have to use your other lb for them now ???


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Thems the ones I sent to say thanks for the XBR -



Thanks! I knew I didn't know anything about them...you did say a surprise


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Thanks! I knew I didn't know anything about them...you did say a surprise



Great guys out of Montana that are coming into a pretty competitive market. Their design is pretty unique - I’d like to shoot a couple more animals with them but impressed so far.


----------



## Jester896

I need to get some 6.5 & .270s.  Looking at them you would want them running slow.  They remind me of expandable broadheads. I don't know that I would want them screaming inside of 200 yards.

I'm sorry I didn't look at the label when I was processing stuff at work yesterday.  I was kinda...WoW! when I opened the box... and then I took a couple of pics then looked them up.  Don't even know what I did with the box I was so excited.

Thanks again!...suddenly I am wishing my .22-250 build was 1:9 instead of 1:12.  They should shoot out of any of my ARs


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> I need to get some 6.5 & .270s.  Looking at them you would want them running slow.  They remind me of expandable broadheads. I don't know that I would want them screaming inside of 200 yards.
> 
> I'm sorry I didn't look at the label when I was processing stuff at work yesterday.  I was kinda...WoW! when I opened the box... and then I took a couple of pics then looked them up.  Don't even know what I did with the box I was so excited.
> 
> Thanks again!...suddenly I am wishing my .22-250 build was 1:9 instead of 1:12.  They should shoot out of any of my ARs



I’m gonna buy some of the blackout bullets they have. They also have a tipped bullet now that also looks hot. If you email Robert over there he’s really quick to get back to folks with suggestions.


----------



## rosewood

Loaded up some 240 SWCGC and 308 grain WFNGC I cast for my new to me CVA 44mag Scout last week.  Went to try it out Friday afternoon.  Couldn't get it on paper at 50 yards so backed up to 25, still couldn't get scope on paper.  Starting scratching my head and staring at gun, then realized I had and ID 10 T error.  The very back of the bell of the scope was hitting the barrel, was clearing on the end, but I didn't notice it was hitting the barrel.  So put it up and proceeded to run more bullets thru the warranty replaced G2C and my S&W 4053 & 4013.  My ammo can of 9 and 40 is dwindling, gotta fire up the assembly line again soon..

Remounted scope with slightly taller rings and have to make another trip to range to see how it does.  Dangit, deer hunting is getting away of my shooting...Priorities..

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Don’t know if this counts... got maybe a dozen 200 gr SSTs ans 285 gr ELD PBs down the tube of my new 45 CVA Accura. Looks like 80 gr (by weight) is the ticket. 1.7 MOA, not bad for a smoke pole but I’ll probably tinker with a few things. The SSTs were around 3 MOA so I’ll probably park those.


----------



## Dub

Those muzzleloader bullets have sure come a long way @menhadenman 


Midway via UPS dropped off some fun stuff this afternoon.

Some primers and some gear to wet tumble brass.  Finally have a convenient spot to do all the fill, rinse & dry steps.


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> Those muzzleloader bullets have sure come a long way @menhadenman
> 
> 
> Midway via UPS dropped off some fun stuff this afternoon.
> 
> Some primers and some gear to wet tumble brass.  Finally have a convenient spot to do all the fill, rinse & dry steps.
> 
> View attachment 1117318




I’ve always used CCI but have had some Federal from time to time... haven’t done any side by side testing but do believe they make a great primer.

And yes, those muzzleloader bullets ain’t what grandpa shot in the 50s!


----------



## deerslayer357

Got 34 300 win mags loaded with Reloader 17 and 165 grn TTSX’s.  Now trying to find more projectiles seems to be the hang up.  Everywhere I have found online is OOS.  Should have bought 5-10 boxes when I bought the first but didn’t want to buy a ton till I got a load developed


----------



## Dub

deerslayer357 said:


> Got 34 300 win mags loaded with Reloader 17 and 165 grn TTSX’s.  Now trying to find more projectiles seems to be the hang up.  Everywhere I have found online is OOS.  Should have bought 5-10 boxes when I bought the first but didn’t want to buy a ton till I got a load developed




https://www.midwayusa.com/product/101041928?pid=967720



I wonder how different the 168gr TTSX would run for you ?


----------



## deerslayer357

Dub said:


> https://www.midwayusa.com/product/101041928?pid=967720
> 
> 
> 
> I wonder how different the 168gr TTSX would run for you ?



Barnes shows the same load data for both on their website.  May order a couple boxes of those to try


----------



## chase870

Figure I'll ask since the only dumb question is the one you don't ask. How often do cases have to be trimmed. The obvious answer is when they are to long but does that happen every time they are resized, or every 2 times or 3 times. I'll start this reloading adventure with a pile of once fired brass, just wondering if case trimming will be necessary on the first loading. Also does one brass hold up better than others, federal vs remington vs hornady, etc.


----------



## Dub

chase870 said:


> Figure I'll ask since the only dumb question is the one you don't ask. How often do cases have to be trimmed. The obvious answer is when they are to long but does that happen every time they are resized, or every 2 times or 3 times. I'll start this reloading adventure with a pile of once fired brass, just wondering if case trimming will be necessary on the first loading. Also does one brass hold up better than others, federal vs remington vs hornady, etc.




Not dumb questions at all.


I'm just too dumb to answer with much experience. 


You are doing well to be staring with a nice supply of brass.   It can range from hard to get-to-impossible to get these days.

Years back when I was loading for hunting rifles I seem to recall having to do more trimming after a case was first fired than I did on later firings. 

I had less case life with Remington brass than the others.

Fast forward to modern times....once more taking up handloading for my rifles and I am proceeding under the belief that I'll get improved case life and performance from using the best quality brass I can get my hands on.

Glad you are getting into it.

Bigtime fun....and extension of the fun of shooting.  You can get truly custom ammo for your rifles....ammo that optimally fits your chamber....with the specific bullet that you want....and running at the velocity you are comfortable with.   

You will likely walk away grinning from ear to ear when you see what type of accuracy your guns can achieve with some good load workup.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

I use the lee quick trim dies you trim exactly what is needed nothing more. If the length is fine it just puts a nice chamfer on em.


----------



## Jester896

Has anyone seen the .243 cases I ran the last ladders with?? I don't see them anywhere
Guess I will start with cleaning up first thing in the morning...got me an itch


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> Figure I'll ask since the only dumb question is the one you don't ask. How often do cases have to be trimmed. The obvious answer is when they are to long but does that happen every time they are resized, or every 2 times or 3 times. I'll start this reloading adventure with a pile of once fired brass, just wondering if case trimming will be necessary on the first loading. Also does one brass hold up better than others, federal vs remington vs hornady, etc.


Other than the obvious you mentioned

It may be a good idea to trim them all the same length...even if they aren't too long.  It may give you better results and equal out overall neck tension.

There are several different schools and I have been to a couple.  Some folks go ahead and trim them to minimum length the first cut.  Some trim them back .010 under max.  The latter is pretty much what I have been doing lately whether it be with the LE Wilson Trimmer I use or the Lee quick trims I have been picking up here and there.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> Other than the obvious you mentioned
> 
> It may be a good idea to trim them all the same length...even if they aren't too long.  It may give you better results and equal out overall neck tension.
> 
> There are several different schools and I have been to a couple.  Some folks go ahead and trim them to minimum length the first cut.  Some trim them back .010 under max.  The latter is pretty much what I have been doing lately whether it be with the LE Wilson Trimmer I use or the Lee quick trims I have been picking up here and there.



Is one way better than the other? Is one trimmer better than the other?


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> Is one way better than the other? Is one trimmer better than the other?



They all have the same ending?
The least expensive is the Lee trimmers. I like the cutter with the ball on it. It is a little easier on my hands.


----------



## Jester896

well I found the .243 once I reached the bottom of my mess.

got the 20 sized and ready to load

pulled the last 4 6.5WSMs...BTW you have to work a WSM case out of a Frankford inertia hammer.  I need to get a collet for my Hornady puller since it won't fit in my Forster either.  Got them all sized and ready to clean

Sized and trimmed 100 .44 Special case and they are ready to be cleaned.

Finished trimming what little bit of .30-30 cases I have...got them cases put up in case I shoot the box I put together earlier with the last FN bullets I had in 150gr.

Everything should be clean and out of the dehydrator by noon...lets see what I can get loaded tomorrow.

Dang...forgot to do the 20 fired Lapua cases out of the box I got for the .22-250.  I have a ladder loaded for when we finish...though it would be done by now...maybe next weekend


----------



## bullgator

chase870 said:


> Figure I'll ask since the only dumb question is the one you don't ask. How often do cases have to be trimmed. The obvious answer is when they are to long but does that happen every time they are resized, or every 2 times or 3 times. I'll start this reloading adventure with a pile of once fired brass, just wondering if case trimming will be necessary on the first loading. Also does one brass hold up better than others, federal vs remington vs hornady, etc.


I’m with jester. You can trim when they’re to long....which is obvious as you said. But you can trim to uniform length for the lot you’re work with. Take your once fired brass and sort by brand, then measure each brand to find the shortest of that bunch, then trim them to the shortest one.


----------



## menhadenman

bullgator said:


> I’m with jester. You can trim when they’re to long....which is obvious as you said. But you can trim to uniform length for the lot you’re work with. Take your once fired brass and sort by brand, then measure each brand to find the shortest of that bunch, then trim them to the shortest one.



My uncle in the hills of SC has shot competitively and reloaded for probably 60 years... he turned me on to Little Crow Gunworks WFT. I think it’s the best option for my needs.


----------



## Dub

Came home from a loooong day at work yessaday......and found that Santa had dropped of some more futures range fun in the fun of small pistola & small rifle primers.


Lesco Brandon !!!!!


----------



## bullethead

Dub said:


> Came home from a loooong day at work yessaday......and found that Santa had dropped of some more futures range fun in the fun of small pistola & small rifle primers.
> 
> 
> Lesco Brandon !!!!!


Freedom Igniters


----------



## Jester896

Left work a few minutes early to get home and size some .44 Rem Mag that I traded with another member for.  Man...those nickel cases sure are Purdy.  Once I get them run through the stainless I will load some of them along with the .44 SPL I did earlier and haven't got back to since the dies are already out.

I still need to load the 6.5WSM and the .243....time is what I have the least amount of it seems.  I do have .22-250 loaded and I got a solid promise my .22-250 would get finished Saturday morning when I get there.


----------



## tcward

Jester896 said:


> Left work a few minutes early to get home and size some .44 Rem Mag that I traded with another member for.  Man...those nickel cases sure are Purdy.  Once I get them run through the stainless I will load some of them along with the .44 SPL I did earlier and haven't got back to since the dies are already out.
> 
> I still need to load the 6.5WSM and the .243....time is what I have the least amount of it seems.  I do have .22-250 loaded and I got a solid promise my .22-250 would get finished Saturday morning when I get there.


That nickle is shiny ain’t it!


----------



## chuckdog

chase870 said:


> Figure I'll ask since the only dumb question is the one you don't ask. How often do cases have to be trimmed. The obvious answer is when they are to long but does that happen every time they are resized, or every 2 times or 3 times. I'll start this reloading adventure with a pile of once fired brass, just wondering if case trimming will be necessary on the first loading. Also does one brass hold up better than others, federal vs remington vs hornady, etc.



*I realize I’m a bit late in responding, but after FL sizing I uniform batches of rifle brass @ .010” to .015 under max from the start.*

*After firing if I’m loading for the same bolt rifle I neck size only. This doesn’t work your brass like FL. Your need to trim will be decreased substantially.*

*I check brass length after each sizing. If the batch is nearing max I uniform again.*

*If loading for other action  types FL sizing is called for. I inspect and uniform in the same way.*

*Always look for signs of fatigue, cracks in the neck and  lines near the base. Not a bad idea to run a paper clip or something similar down inside to see if you detect any type of ridge near the base. I’ve had .308 autoloaders suffer casehead separation in as few as four loadings.*

*Record keeping is worth the required effort. *

*I have straight wall case that I’ve never trimmed. The auto loaders will usually shorten after firing on their own. I admit to using heavily crimped revolver brass until it starts deteriorating (cracks and lose primer pockets) never once trimming. *


----------



## frankwright

I loaded some Ibejiheads 147 gr for my revolver I shoot in ICORE matches. 
I think that nose profile may speed up my reloads with the Comp III loaders.


----------



## Dub

frankwright said:


> I loaded some Ibejiheads 147 gr for my revolver I shoot in ICORE matches.
> I think that nose profile may speed up my reloads with the Comp III loaders. View attachment 1120548





Heckyes !!!!!




https://www.ibejiheads.com/index.php?page_id=12&osCsid=e7d036e6aaa568f3c34949c7442668a1


They seem to be  very competitively priced & on top of that they offer a 10% discount to our active and retired military men and women and law enforcement officers.


----------



## deers2ward

If anyone is looking for some .284/7mm 160gr accubonds:

https://www.google.com/amp/s/www.dowdlesports.com/Nosler-7mm-160gr-AccuBond-50-ct_p_42072.html?amp=1


----------



## snooker1

Did get some powder today I have been looking for. I wanted 8 pounds bottle, but this is all they had.


----------



## Jester896

snooker1 said:


> Did get some powder today I have been looking for. I wanted 8 pounds bottle, but this is all they had.



I'm going to need to look for some more of that fairy dust myself


----------



## Jester896

I came close..I went to my shop with some freshly cleaned .44 Mag Nickel and regular cases to load with the .44 SPL.  I couldn't figure out why I had so little .44 mag cases left after I loaded 100.  Been scrapin and scratchin tryin to find a little more.

A buddy of mine came by and asked me what was in that big bag on the project table.  I told him .308.  He pulls a bag outta that big bag...says this ain't...and it is a good sized bag of .44 mag.

PG told me right in front of him...your not a keeper....you need a keeper 
I asked her...did you need to go to the store???? We got this!


probably close to 200 cases in that big bag....I got them all together now...

i just cleaned up some more and got stuff put away.  I need to get my project table cleaned off with the projects that are already there.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> i just cleaned up some more and got stuff put away.  I need to get my project table cleaned off with the projects that are already there.



I hear ya.

I've been saying that for too long.   Have tomorrow off and will get an early start over morning coffee.....knocking out projects on the workbench.


----------



## Jester896

I annealed some .270WSM (spark plug socket method) at lunch yesterday.  Sized and trimmed it last night.  I will get it cleaned tonight and get it staged on the loading bench as soon as I clean it off a little...one day we will get pew starters, pixie dust and freedom seeds installed in them.

I gifted a fella some processed .280 brass and he returned an old box of Winchester Silver Tips in .44 Special.


----------



## Dub

Whew.....didn't know if these were going to make it to me.....it went through Nashville hub three times and Atlanta hub twice......finally getting to my front door today.

Boxes looked like they were on the plan that Tom Hanks crashed in Cast Away.....but the banding from Starline brass was intact.


----------



## Adam5

I’ve been stuck on the sofa with bronchitis for the last two days, so I’ve been playing with my Lee hand press to pass the time. 

600 pieces of .40 S&W, 300 .38 Spl, and 50 .357 mag are now primed and ready to load this weekend.


----------



## Dub

Adam5 said:


> I’ve been stuck on the sofa with bronchitis for the last two days, so I’ve been playing with my Lee hand press to pass the time.
> 
> 600 pieces of .40 S&W, 300 .38 Spl, and 50 .357 mag are now primed and ready to load this weekend.





I've heard it said that gun smoke will aid those suffering from bronchitis.


In your case.....it's the promise of future enjoyment of gun smoke.

Good job on getting the brass prep knocked out.


What bullets do you have in mind for each of those ?


----------



## Steven037

Got some FGMM and Nosler .308 brass prepped and primed. Got a good 168 load worked out now I’m gonna figure out a 175 load.


----------



## Adam5

Dub said:


> I've heard it said that gun smoke will aid those suffering from bronchitis.
> 
> 
> In your case.....it's the promise of future enjoyment of gun smoke.
> 
> Good job on getting the brass prep knocked out.
> 
> 
> What bullets do you have in mind for each of those ?



300 brass .40 will get Berry’s 180gr plated flat points. 300 nickel .40 will get 180gr Hornady XTP. 100 brass .38 will get 158gr Berry’s plated. 200 nickel .38 will get a mixture 158gr Hornady XTP, and 158gr JSP. The .357 Mag will get 158gr hardcast semiwadcutter.

I will likely use CFE-P for the .40 and .38 Spl. I’ll use W296 for the .357.


----------



## Dub

Plans sound great @Adam5 

You'll have some nice target ammo as well as a nice supply of self defense & hunting loads. 





I have a pile of respect for those .357 mags spitting out 158gr hardcast.


This coming from a ".44mag guy".


----------



## Adam5

Next week we’ll be stocking up on 9mm, then to boost the stash of .350 Legend and .223.


----------



## Jester896

got closer...I knocked off a few minute early today and when I got home I primed the .270WSM and 6.5WSM cases primed.

Record was set over the weekend with the 6.5WSM...this time with an SST bullet


----------



## Steven037

Loaded a few of the .308. 43.0  43.2  and 43.4 of Varget and the 175smk. Found a box of 175tmk I may try as well. Now to chrono and see if they will group.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

No. But I just bought two Forster case trimmers from the local second hand store. He is going out of business and made me take both for ten bucks. One is a standard trimmer, the other has a pin sort of thing on one end and a stepped recess sort of thing on the other. I'm not sure exactly what I have here and not familiar with the brand will have to Google some stuff. Figured for a ten spot l probably wouldn't get beat up too bad


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

The recessed dingus is a collet of some sort. ( Sorry I am so stupid) not sure how it works. A trimmer I can figure out. This other thing is a mystery to me. If any of you can help with my ignorance please do I will have to YouTube or something. It appears 10 bucks was a screaming ? deal.


----------



## Jester896

Which ones do you have
https://www.forsterproducts.com/pro...ep/forster-products-case-conditioning-system/


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

One is the original. The other is the model with the pilot and collet. Looks like it came with a set of collets but  this just has one. I will try and find out which one it has. I had no idea the price of these things.


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

Jester896 said:


> Which ones do you have
> https://www.forsterproducts.com/pro...ep/forster-products-case-conditioning-system/





Jester896 said:


> Which ones do you have
> https://www.forsterproducts.com/pro...ep/forster-products-case-conditioning-system/


----------



## Bobby Bigtime

After some YouTube searching I am lacking a couple collets and some pilots. These seem to be some nice precision trimmers


----------



## Jester896

They are!


----------



## Jester896

Ran by my LGS on an outing this morning
They got in a little powder
Varget
H335
H4350
H4195
W748
Universal (I Think)
Hunter
and a couple of others.


----------



## rosewood

Setup to crank out some more. 
My plinking can is running low.


----------



## Jester896

Well I got WSMs outta the way after all of my Honey Dos

That .270WSM ended up being mid 60s with the 140gr GameKings


and the 6.5WSM has me a little worried...I am using US869 and well into the 70gr range. 

This was my starting load to work up from


and I changed my mind and went the other way
I even took the die apart and cut the stem so it wouldn't dig as deep and re-blued it...didn't help.  I hate a compressed load for some reason.

Maybe I'll get a chance to fire these tomorrow.  Sure hope I come home with my lips!



Left the .243s for anther day


----------



## menhadenman

Man I been cold lately... also got duped by a dandy mountain buck at 30 yds with my 8 year old son this morning. Upside is it was the last day of the season in western NC so we hope to see him next year. 

But, now having a brew and watching another fine edition from Cortina while the misses is reading some book.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> Well I got WSMs outta the way after all of my Honey Dos
> 
> That .270WSM ended up being mid 60s with the 140gr GameKings
> View attachment 1121839
> 
> and the 6.5WSM has me a little worried...I am using US869 and well into the 70gr range.
> 
> This was my starting load to work up from
> View attachment 1121840
> 
> and I changed my mind and went the other way
> I even took the die apart and cut the stem so it wouldn't dig as deep and re-blued it...didn't help.  I hate a compressed load for some reason.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a chance to fire these tomorrow.  Sure hope I come home with my lips!
> 
> View attachment 1121843
> 
> Left the .243s for anther day



You gotta change careers! Fine looking ammo right there.


----------



## Jester896

thanks....except where the stem smashed into the bullet compressing that load.
gotta watch your video later...that shooter does some good interviews


----------



## pacecars

I haven’t loaded in a little while but as soon as the Dillon gets here and I can get it set up I am going to load the ever living crap out of some ammo until the primers run out


----------



## menhadenman

pacecars said:


> I haven’t loaded in a little while but as soon as the Dillon gets here and I can get it set up I am going to load the ever living crap out of some ammo until the primers run out


Don’t forget to shoot some ? - I’ve been carried away and pulling bullets ain’t no fun!


----------



## snooker1

Got my new reloading area and equipment set up finely, first order of business was to work up some 22-250 rounds for a little target practice. Ended up loading (10) 50 gr and (10) 55 gr to do a little testing.


----------



## rosewood

Rookie....that bench is too clean.

Did you use H322 in the 22-250?  I have never used that, only H380 and RL15.

Rosewood


----------



## snooker1

rosewood said:


> Rookie....that bench is too clean.
> 
> Did you use H322 in the 22-250?  I have never used that, only H380 and RL15.
> 
> Rosewood



Yes I used the H322 for this go-around. My last batch I used the H380 and was very impressed with the performance. The H380 has performed the best out of all the powders I have tried for the 22-250, I have never used the H322 before, but I read an article that the performance between the two are very close in the 22-250 cal with a 55gr V-Max so I thought I would try it.


----------



## menhadenman

snooker1 said:


> Got my new reloading area and equipment set up finely, first order of business was to work up some 22-250 rounds for a little target practice. Ended up loading (10) 50 gr and (10) 55 gr to do a little testing.


Nice setup!


----------



## Jester896

The one I just finished sure loves the H380 and the 60gr BTV.  I have a boat load of RL-15 and was going to try it with heavier bullets to see if it would shoot them.  IMR3031 might be another good choice in the H335 burn rate area.


----------



## chase870

Well now I have a few questions. Got my press and dies set up the turret holds multiple dies and had 30-06 in it when I got it and they seem to size and seat bullets with easy used spray on case lube per the instructions and the 30-06 cases deprimed and sized with ease and seated a bullet no issues on a empty case. Also primed 5 cases just to see if the primer portion of the press worked no issues. I did not try to chamber the dummy round or primed cases in my 30-06 yet.
Now that I have the shell holder for my 220 Swift I decided to give that a try and have had the following results. Same press 2 RCBS dies, full length, same spray lube. 3 Dummy rounds no primer no powder, and 3 sized and primed untrimmed cases
1.Depriming and sizing took considerable effort to cycle the press.
2.Trimmed the 3 cases to proper length per 11th Edition of the Hornady book.
3.Seated a 60 grain V Max bullet in the case slightly shorter than the COL
4.Primend 3 cases that were run through the sizing die and untrimmed.

All cases will fit in the rifle, but the Bolt is hard to close the dummy rounds load into the magazine fine, go forward with ease however it's hard to turn the bolt down I can do it but it's hard to do. Something is not right; it should not be hard to close the bolt. All primed untrimmed cases chamber with ease however the turning the bolt down is hard to do as well. Firing pin hits, the primmer and they go off. I have never had an issue with a hard to close bolt with factory ammo with the exception of 2 boxes of Federal Premium 53 grain bullets not sure why, I shot the same factory load from a different lot and had no hard to close bolt issues. So, my question is what I have done wrong and how do I fix it, and what does a hard to turn down bolt tell me


----------



## chase870

As far as the 30-06 goes if the dummy round I loaded chambers and the bolt closes fine, I'll charge a few seat the bullets and see if they go bang.


----------



## Jester896

@chase870   screw the sizing die down 1/16th turn and try again....rinse and repeat if necessary

it sounds like you haven't bumped the shoulders back far enough or you are making the case longer, if they were fired in your rifle, and the fix would be the same for both.


----------



## Dub

snooker1 said:


> Got my new reloading area and equipment set up finely, first order of business was to work up some 22-250 rounds for a little target practice. Ended up loading (10) 50 gr and (10) 55 gr to do a little testing.



Awesome area to work.

Super setup.  

Many relaxing hours will be spent at that bench.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Well I got WSMs outta the way after all of my Honey Dos
> 
> That .270WSM ended up being mid 60s with the 140gr GameKings
> View attachment 1121839
> 
> and the 6.5WSM has me a little worried...I am using US869 and well into the 70gr range.
> 
> This was my starting load to work up from
> View attachment 1121840
> 
> and I changed my mind and went the other way
> I even took the die apart and cut the stem so it wouldn't dig as deep and re-blued it...didn't help.  I hate a compressed load for some reason.
> 
> Maybe I'll get a chance to fire these tomorrow.  Sure hope I come home with my lips!
> 
> View attachment 1121843
> 
> Left the .243s for anther day




Yer 6.5 Whizzums gonna make the manbun chooters quake in their loafers.

Bring the thunder.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> @chase870   screw the sizing die down 1/16th turn and try again....rinse and repeat if necessary
> 
> it sounds like you haven't bumped the shoulders back far enough or you are making the case longer, if they were fired in your rifle, and the fix would be the same for both.



K I'll give that a try still not sure why I have issues with the press when sizing it takes a good bit to work the press I'm sure it ought not be that hard. I tried these cases in a different rifle other than the one they were fired in. I am wanting the ammo to work in any rifle I have, seems I have gotten out of hand with the 220's


----------



## rosewood

chase870 said:


> K I'll give that a try still not sure why I have issues with the press when sizing it takes a good bit to work the press I'm sure it ought not be that hard. I tried these cases in a different rifle other than the one they were fired in. I am wanting the ammo to work in any rifle I have, seems I have gotten out of hand with the 220's


When you load the same ammo for multiple rifles, you will have to push the shoulder back further, many times need to go to factory specs instead of just enough to fit a particular rifle.  Some higher pressure loads will expand a given case more and take more force to resize it and is especially an issue if one gun has a larger chamber than the one you are resizing for.  Also, some dies just don't fully resize the case and leaves some of the base of the case unsized and therefore is more of an issue in a gun with a tighter chamber.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Dub said:


> Yer 6.5 Whizzums gonna make the manbun chooters quake in their penny loafers.


There, fixed it for  ya..


----------



## Jester896

@chase870 your going to need something to measure the headspace of the case more than likely.  Rifle manufactures chamber their rifles at different depths.  If you pushed the shoulder back to SAAMI spec you may still be ahead of the game.  I often find factory loads and new brass -.004.  That factory round will certainly go in anything smooth and so will the one you push the shoulders back to .000 on...but you will need something to take the guess work out of it.



chase870 said:


> still not sure why I have issues with the press when sizing it takes a good bit to work the press I'm sure it ought not be that hard.



it could be the lub you are using


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> @chase870   screw the sizing die down 1/16th turn and try again....rinse and repeat if necessary
> 
> it sounds like you haven't bumped the shoulders back far enough or you are making the case longer, if they were fired in your rifle, and the fix would be the same for both.



That was where my head was at... might also be worth taking some measurements. I made a mistake one time where I had something too tight (or not lubed) and the tension on the neck created a light bulge on the shoulder/case while seating. Not enough for me to tell with my eyes but the rifle wouldn’t chamber. Good luck, this hobby is worse than fishing


----------



## ky55

chase870 said:


> K I'll give that a try still not sure why I have issues with the press when sizing it takes a good bit to work the press I'm sure it ought not be that hard. I tried these cases in a different rifle other than the one they were fired in. I am wanting the ammo to work in any rifle I have, seems I have gotten out of hand with the 220's



Do you have a bump gauge?


----------



## tcward

Jester896 said:


> @chase870 your going to need something to measure the headspace of the case more than likely.  Rifle manufactures chamber their rifles at different depths.  If you pushed the shoulder back to SAAMI spec you may still be ahead of the game.  I often find factory loads and new brass -.004.  That factory round will certainly go in anything smooth and so will the one you push the shoulders back to .000 on...but you will need something to take the guess work out of it.
> 
> 
> 
> it could be the lub you are using


Or too much lube…


----------



## Jester896

too much lube could show up as dimples in the shoulders


----------



## rosewood

tcward said:


> Or too much lube…


That's what she...


----------



## tcward

rosewood said:


> That's what she...


Lol!


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> too much lub could show up as dimples in the shoulders


I did that to 4 cases today


----------



## chase870

ky55 said:


> Do you have a bump gauge?


No


----------



## chase870

ky55 said:


> Do you have a bump gauge?


No bump gauge


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> @chase870 your going to need something to measure the headspace of the case more than likely.  Rifle manufactures chamber their rifles at different depths.  If you pushed the shoulder back to SAAMI spec you may still be ahead of the game.  I often find factory loads and new brass -.004.  That factory round will certainly go in anything smooth and so will the one you push the shoulders back to .000 on...but you will need something to take the guess work out of it.
> 
> It seems I have ended up with 4 Remington 700's chambered in 220 swift. I can chamber a piece of brass that i have sized in the rifle it was fired in however it is hard to chamber and close the bolt in the other three and each one has  different degree of dificulty. My goal is to have brass/finished ammo that I can shoot in any of the four rifles.
> 
> 
> it could be the lub you are using


----------



## ky55

chase870 said:


> No bump gauge



A bump gauge would allow you to measure the base-to-shoulder length of your fired brass from all of your rifles firing the same cartridge. 
Then you could set your sizing die according to the shortest length brass and all of your brass would chamber in all of your rifles.


----------



## ky55

Jester is spot-on. 
??


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> It seems I have ended up with 4 Remington 700's chambered in 220 swift. I can chamber a piece of brass that i have sized in the rifle it was fired in however it is hard to chamber and close the bolt in the other three and each one has  different degree of dificulty. My goal is to have brass/finished ammo that I can shoot in any of the four rifles.



OK got it.  You have one rifle with a deep chamber.  You need to use the rifle that has the most degree of difficulty with that case you sized.  Fire a case in that rifle.  Off the top of my head I am not sure what socket to use and measure that case with the socket over the neck. It would be ideal if the socket came into contact at about the midpoint of the shoulder.  What ever that measurement that is... you need to size all of the brass to this measurement using the case from the rifle with the most degree of difficulty.  They will chamber in all the other rifles.

It may be a touch easier if you pick up some type of case measuring tool.  This Hornady may be the most economical and cover a wide variety if your not comfortable with the socket method.

I don't think I left anything out 

If your using One Shot...let it dry...or hit it with a hair dryer to evaporate the alcohol propellent before you run it in your die.  More isn't always better...you just get dimples.


----------



## menhadenman

Brownells has 450s in stock, $89 plus all the gubnet adds and shipping.


----------



## ky55

Jester896 said:


> OK got it.  You have one rifle with a deep chamber.  You need to use the rifle that has the least degree of difficulty with that case you sized.  Fire a case in that rifle.  Off the top of my head I am not sure what socket to use and measure that case with the socket over the neck. It would be ideal if the socket came into contact at about the midpoint of the shoulder.  What ever that measurement that is... you need to size all of the brass to this measurement using the case from the rifle with the least degree of difficulty.  They will chamber in all the other rifles.
> 
> It may be a touch easier if you pick up some type of case measuring tool.  This Hornady may be the most economical and cover a wide variety if your not comfortable with the socket method.
> 
> I don't think I left anything out
> 
> If your using One Shot...let it dry...or hit it with a hair dryer to evaporate the alcohol propellent before you run it in your die.  More isn't always better...you just get dimples.



Once again……..
Spot-on. 
??


----------



## rosewood

That is kind of what I did with 3 different  Enfield 303s.  Minimum sized the brass for the biggest chamber and then use the same loads in all 3 guns.


----------



## Jester896

ky55 said:


> Once again……..
> Spot-on.
> ??


I disagree and will fix my post...should be the one with the most resistance


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I disagree and will fix my post...should be the one with the most resistance


Yeah, I wasn't 100% following your wording, but I knew what you was trying to say.


----------



## Jester896

sometime I am bass ak wards


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> sometime I am bass ak wards


My 10th grade History teacher used to say that.


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> sometime I am bass ak wards




Just think, you’ve never struggled with slide manipulation on a S&W EZ pistol……


----------



## ky55

Jester896 said:


> I disagree and will fix my post...should be the one with the most resistance



Yeah we were on the same page.


----------



## ky55

I guess you could say size the longest fired brass to fit the shortest chamber?
Hope I got that right.


----------



## Jester896

@chase870 This guy used a 9mm case to do it...this may help better explain what I was talking about...hope this helps.  Just use fired brass from the rifle you found with the most resistance to set up the dies then they will chamber in the others too.


<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> @chase870 This guy used a 9mm case to do it...this may help better explain what I was talking about...hope this helps.  Just use fired brass from the rifle you found with the most resistance to set up the dies then they will chamber in the others too.
> 
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Just a thought could I do this with a factory load. Get the measurement off a factory load that is unfired, and then set the die to duplicate it when I size the brass. Thanks for that video kinda made sense to me.


----------



## chase870

Well I figured I would read more in the Hornaday book today. Says a bolt action rifle has a tighter chamber than a lever, pump, or auto gun. So I loaded my first 5 rounds of 30-06 since the press was set up for it and the brass sized easy etc. Put the powder on the middle charge weight in the books load data so all should be good. Got home and the loads will chamber in my bolt gun but it isnt as easy to close the bolt as with factory ammo tried them in my pump gun and the feed and cycle as good as factory ammo.


----------



## Jester896

Your die isn't adjust properly.  You can use the same method on the 30-06 as in the video.  What ever the measurement is on the fired case from that rifle...adjust the die to bump the shoulders back .001-.002.  If the datum area of the die doesn't contact the shoulders of the case you can actually make your brass longer than it was when it came out with F/L sizing.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> Your die isn't adjust properly.  You can use the same method on the 30-06 as in the video.  What ever the measurement is on the fired case from that rifle...adjust the die to bump the shoulders back .001-.002.  If the datum area of the die doesn't contact the shoulders of the case you can actually make your brass longer than it was when it came out with F/L sizing.


K so I'll practice with the .06. If I take a fired case and measure it with the shell casing as in the video and adjust the die till it measures .001-.002 shorter than the fired case it should be good that should be the bump in the shoulders I'm looking for if I'm catching on to this right??


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> K so I'll practice with the .06. If I take a fired case and measure it with the shell casing as in the video and adjust the die till it measures .001-.002 shorter than the fired case it should be good that should be the bump in the shoulders I'm looking for if I'm catching on to this right??



if you are using digital calipers zero it measuring the 9mm case on top of the 30-06 case like in the video.  You don't have to use digital if you don't have them.  When you bump the shoulders back you are looking for -.001 to -.002.  When setting up your die, screw it in until the die touches shell holder and 1/16 turn more and tighten the nut.  Size the case and see what you get.  If it isn't enough screw it down 1/16 more.  When it does start to move don't turn the die down as much or you will overshoot your goal.  If you go over just back it back out some until you get the feel for what is going on. 

Same thing with the Swifty.  Measure the three fired cases from each gun.  The shortest one you get is the one you are going to use.  You will bump it back the -.001 to -.002.  Then you will be able to size the rest of the cases so they will chamber in all of them.  You shouldn't need all 3 rifles there just the brass...wasn't sure if you had all 3 yourself.

does that make sense?


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> if you are using digital calipers zero it measuring the 9mm case on top of the 30-06 case like in the video.  You don't have to use digital if you don't have them.  When you bump the shoulders back you are looking for -.001 to -.002.  When setting up your die, screw it in until the die touches shell holder and 1/16 turn more and tighten the nut.  Size the case and see what you get.  If it isn't enough screw it down 1/16 more.  When it does start to move don't turn the die down as much or you will overshoot your goal.  If you go over just back it back out some until you get the feel for what is going on.
> 
> Same thing with the Swifty.  Measure the three fired cases from each gun.  The shortest one you get is the one you are going to use.  You will bump it back the -.001 to -.002.  Then you will be able to size the rest of the cases so they will chamber in all of them.  You shouldn't need all 3 rifles there just the brass...wasn't sure if you had all 3 yourself.
> 
> does that make sense?



Yeah it does. I will play with the 30.06 and a 9mm shell case till my shoulder bump  gauge gets here for the swift. I'll get the hang of it sooner or later. I have 4 rifles in the Swift not sure how the 3 new ones will shoot but my original is pretty awesome with nothing but factory ammo. Its a Remington 700 VS had it for years and killed a bunch of stuff with it way more accurate than my ability to shoot a rifle. I put a thermal on it for yote hunting. I figured the 220 would solve some of the depth perception issues as it shoots pretty flat. That combo is pretty heavy, so I started looking for a 220 in standard configuration to lighten my set up and ended up with three more Remington 700's in different configurations.  I put the thermal on a standard Remington 700 in 220 swift and it seems to be doing fine far as accuracy goes with thermal. It's an odd ball cartridge here in the South, and you don't find ammo in a lot of places so that's why I am looking to be able to have my loads shoot in all 4 guns.


----------



## Jester896

at 200 yards the deer will fall before the rifle goes boom...Swifty


----------



## Buckstop

Finished loading a ladder to begin working with a freshly barreled 6.5-06. Starting out with 120 gr Sierra Pro Hunters and H4831sc. Necked up Nosler 25-06 brass and Fed 210M primers. Also loaded a ladder with the same powder and 129 gr Hornady SST’s.

Started the process earlier in the week with some correct headstamp Quality brass but after FL sizing the unloaded cases were extremely tight in the chamber, even at the trim to length. Started to neck turn them but after running the necks on an expander mandrel they were still too tight on the inside to fit fully over the cutter’s pilot. Decided to try sizing up a 25-06 case and it fit the chamber fine. They're .012 shorter than trim to length but maybe with inevitable case stretch over time it wont be an issue. Will take them for a drive in the morning.


----------



## Jester896

Buckstop said:


> Started the process earlier in the week with some correct headstamp Quality brass but after FL sizing the unloaded cases were extremely tight in the chamber, even at the trim to length.


did they chamber before you sized them?


----------



## chase870

So the first 6 rounds of 30-06 I actually put powder and bullets in went bang they were just a tad tight in the gun when I closed the bolt but nothing I was worried about. I did not use a crono just wanted to see if they would work. cases look fine no flattened or cratered primers and they hit a 10 inch target at 50 yards free hand. So now I'll refine the process. I'm thinking it will be easier to learn on the 30-06 as its bigger than the 220 Swift


----------



## frankwright

I won 500 rounds of Eggleston Bullets poly coated 9mm TC bullets that arrived today.
I will be loading some up shortly and giving them a try!


----------



## Buckstop

Jester896 said:


> did they chamber before you sized them?



I hadn’t tried them as they were a little rough with a few dents and necks out of round. Wish I’d dropped one in now. Sized, chamfered and deburred before I caught it.


----------



## Adam5

This afternoon was for .38 Special +P hollow points. These are Hornady XTP 158gr over 5.4gr of CFE-P.


----------



## tcward

Adam5 said:


> View attachment 1123182
> 
> This afternoon was for .38 Special +P hollow points. These are Hornady XTP 158gr over 5.4gr of CFE-P.


Lookin’ good!


----------



## pacecars

Just scored 300 Starline 10mm Magnum cases from a store in Canada! With the exchange rate it ends up being $130 US!!


----------



## Dub

Just scored 3,750 Montana Gold 124gr hollow points.


In stock now.....


https://montanagoldbullet.com/cases/



You gotta check daily around 10:00am and be ready to pounce.....


----------



## Jester896

I think I got a box of the FMJs on my last order...still have about 1/2 of a 30 cal can of 115s loaded for the range.

picked up 2K LPP for $50K...they got Covid this weekend so might have to wait 10+ days to get them


----------



## snooker1

Loaded up (10) 308 cal 168 gr Hornady V-Max. Each round was identical, primers, brass, bullets, powder, and completed bullet all measured and weighed each step along the way with a goal ending up with (10) bullets that would perform as identical as I could possibly make them. That was yesterday, today I tested them. First 2 shots were at 100 yards to check the zero of my rifle, next was 6 shots at 175 yards. I shot off of a shooting bag and squeeze bag.


----------



## Jester896

keep working at it...you will get them in the same hole...good shootin


----------



## menhadenman

snooker1 said:


> Loaded up (10) 308 cal 168 gr Hornady V-Max. Each round was identical, primers, brass, bullets, powder, and completed bullet all measured and weighed each step along the way with a goal ending up with (10) bullets that would perform as identical as I could possibly make them. That was yesterday, today I tested them. First 2 shots were at 100 yards to check the zero of my rifle, next was 6 shots at 175 yards. I shot off of a shooting bag and squeeze bag.


Sweet group - what powder?


----------



## snooker1

Jester896 said:


> keep working at it...you will get them in the same hole...good shootin





menhadenman said:


> Sweet group - what powder?



IMR 3031


----------



## pacecars

snooker1 said:


> Loaded up (10) 308 cal 168 gr Hornady V-Max. Each round was identical, primers, brass, bullets, powder, and completed bullet all measured and weighed each step along the way with a goal ending up with (10) bullets that would perform as identical as I could possibly make them. That was yesterday, today I tested them. First 2 shots were at 100 yards to check the zero of my rifle, next was 6 shots at 175 yards. I shot off of a shooting bag and squeeze bag.



Why can’t anyone ever hit the dime??


----------



## chase870

Alright back with more questions.
If I keep adjusting the die to bump the shoulders back it eventually gets to the point where the press does not cam.
1. Does the press have to cam?
2. Am I over thinking the resistance on the bolt closure?
3. Is any of this related to the case not being trimmed?
4. Will once fired brass ever be able to be resized to sammi specs?
5. Is it unrealistic to try to size to sammi specs?

I sized a few cases and primed them and they will chamber in the rifles with a different degree of resistance but the press will not cam due to the depth of the die. Its a old press I think a Lyman and the dies it came with are Lyman. The 220 Swift dies I have are RCBS just wondering if that would make a difference.


----------



## Jester896

1. Does the press have to cam? yes, It should
2. Am I over thinking the resistance on the bolt closure? No
3. Is any of this related to the case not being trimmed?  Yes, it could be they should be trimmed
4. Will once fired brass ever be able to be resized to sammi specs? Length wise yes.. diameter...probably not
5. Is it unrealistic to try to size to sammi specs? no, but you should size it for your chamber or for your needs.

I sized a few cases and primed them and they will chamber in the rifles with a different degree of resistance but the press will not cam due to the depth of the die. Its a old press I think a Lyman and the dies it came with are Lyman. The 220 Swift dies I have are RCBS just wondering if that would make a difference. We won't know until you try it


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> 1. Does the press have to cam? yes, It should O.K. that narrows it down a bit. If the die is set down as far as it will go and the press cam's that should be the max shoulder bump I will ever get?
> 2. Am I over thinking the resistance on the bolt closure? No Good it bothers me I want the rounds to chamber and the bolt to close effortlessly, that said I have been working on my last two boxes of Federal Premium 53 grain hollow points and they are hard to close the bolt on Factory Ammo never had any do that before.
> 3. Is any of this related to the case not being trimmed?  Yes, it could be they should be trimmed Got a case trimmer the other day so I will run down that road. Trim after sizing makes sense to me or do I trim before?
> 4. Will once fired brass ever be able to be resized to sammi specs? Length wise yes.. diameter...probably not is the diameter what causes the hard to close bolt issues or just the "shoulder Bump"
> 5. Is it unrealistic to try to size to sammi specs? no, but you should size it for your chamber or for your needs. So as per your original advice find the rifle with the tightest chamber of the 4 and size to that one then my ammo should chamber and have no bolt closure issues in the other 3? This might cause me to have to buy a day time optic. No point in shooting it if I'm not gonna use it, right?
> 
> So I think this is where I am. I have a pile of once fired 220 Swift brass I have collected over the years most if not all of it was fired in my Remington 700 VS " my gopher gun" this brass should size and fit that rifle with relative ease. If I take the once fired brass that I have fired in the Remington 700 I'm shooting now it should size and chamber easier in that rifle?
> 
> I sized a few cases and primed them and they will chamber in the rifles with a different degree of resistance but the press will not cam due to the depth of the die. Its a old press I think a Lyman and the dies it came with are Lyman. The 220 Swift dies I have are RCBS just wondering if that would make a difference. We won't know until you try it





Jester896 said:


> 1. Does the press have to cam? yes, It should
> 2. Am I over thinking the resistance on the bolt closure? No
> 3. Is any of this related to the case not being trimmed?  Yes, it could be they should be trimmed
> 4. Will once fired brass ever be able to be resized to sammi specs? Length wise yes.. diameter...probably not
> 5. Is it unrealistic to try to size to sammi specs? no, but you should size it for your chamber or for your needs.
> 
> I sized a few cases and primed them and they will chamber in the rifles with a different degree of resistance but the press will not cam due to the depth of the die. Its a old press I think a Lyman and the dies it came with are Lyman. The 220 Swift dies I have are RCBS just wondering if that would make a difference. We won't know until you try it


----------



## Jester896

1. yes, if I understand you correctly.  You run the ram up, then screw the die down until it touches the shell holder when it is in the up position, then 1/16-1/4 more turn and lock the die down with the nut.  The press should cam at this point.

2. say what?? factory rounds are hard to close the bolt on?  They should chamber effortlessly.

3. after sizing

4. it could...most of the time what I see is shoulders and length...that is one of the reasons small base dies are made.  If it was fired in your rifle I wouldn't expect the issue to be there...maybe in the other rifles.

5. if I understand...yes


----------



## ky55

If you take a few thousandths off the top of your shell holder that will allow more shoulder bump.


----------



## Jester896

ky55 said:


> If you take a few thousandths off the top of your shell holder that will allow more shoulder bump.



@chase870 if you end up doing this you will also want to keep that shell holder in the box with the dies.  It could cause you to bump something farther back than necessary on another set...at least that is what I like to do...how many #3s does one guy need


----------



## snooker1

Yesterday evening I sat at the reloading bench and meticulously loaded (8) 6.5 Creedmoor rounds. 130 gr ELD Match bullets, IMR 4451 powder. The final result was 8 rounds that were as identical as I could get them. Went to the range after work and set up at 200 yards and shot (6) rounds. This was a tighter group then the 147 gr I loaded and shot last week.


----------



## pacecars

Got my Dillon today! Dang all that stuff is heavy. It is going to be after Christmas before I can get it mounted on the bench


----------



## Jester896

snooker1 said:


> Went to the range after work and set up at 200 yards and shot (6) rounds.



looks good maybe change the seating depth to see if it tightens up some more.


----------



## Dub

pacecars said:


> Got my Dillon today! Dang all that stuff is heavy. It is going to be after Christmas before I can get it mounted on the bench



Having it all arrive had to bring some relief. 

Today's shipping can be hit & miss far to often.


----------



## menhadenman

snooker1 said:


> Yesterday evening I sat at the reloading bench and meticulously loaded (8) 6.5 Creedmoor rounds. 130 gr ELD Match bullets, IMR 4451 powder. The final result was 8 rounds that were as identical as I could get them. Went to the range after work and set up at 200 yards and shot (6) rounds. This was a tighter group then the 147 gr I loaded and shot last week.



That’s one fine group! I haven’t tried 4451 (just 4350 and StaBall)... how are the velocities?


----------



## Jester896

both of his choices has me curious... the 4451 is right at the same burn rate as H4350.  We picked up 8 of the 4451 to use in place of the H4350 if something happens to that again.  3031 is a faster powder and wonder if 4064 or RL-15 would give him better results.  I have a good bit of 3031...just might have to pick up something with a shorter barrel to try it in .

We have good results in CM with H4350 and H100V compared to StaBall


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> both of his choices choice has me curious... the 4451 is right at the same burn rate as H4350.  We picked up 8 of the 4451 to use in place of the H4350 if something happens to that again.  3031 is a faster powder and wonder if 4064 or RL-15 would give him better results.  I have a good bit of 3031...just might have to pick up something with a shorter barrel to try it in .
> 
> We have good results in CM with H4350 and H100V compared to StaBall


Yeah I’ve got StaBall but wasn’t overly impressed, then again maybe I didn’t give it a fair shot (found it to be slower than advertised)? That H4350 is just crazy accurate in two of the three manbuns I’ve loaded for so it’s hard for me to change. Plus I have about 10 lbs of it. Also have some of the Super Performance I’ve wanted to try. I should retire so I can shoot all day.


----------



## Nimrod71

I missed again.  A few days ago, I pulled up the Powder site and saw IMR 4895 available, I couldn't believe it.  IMR 4895 is one of primary powders it works good in a number of my rifles.  I started to order 8 lb. but I didn't, I have a good bit and I thought about it until the next day.  The next day I made my mind up to order even with the Hazmat fee so I pulled the site up, Not Available.  

This is a lesson I learned many years ago, if you think you may need it buy it when you get a chance, Don't Wait.  I want make this mistake again, I hope.


----------



## Jester896

I have been running W760 in my .260 when it isn't hot and have 50 or so loaded rounds left.  We used H4350 then couldn't get it for the longest time...like you I have about 10# now and can't wait until I empty them to go back to the H4350.

Superformance just isn't...every time I start to load something with is the velocity just isn't there...velocity isn't everything I know...just can't bring myself to use it.


----------



## Jester896

Nimrod71 said:


> IMR 4895 is one of primary powders it works good in a number of my rifles.



if you run out and can't find it give me a shout



Nimrod71 said:


> This is a lesson I learned many years ago, if you think you may need it buy it when you get a chance, Don't Wait.


one of my buddies has pounded this in to me...doesn't even matter what it costs...what does it matter if you need it and don't have it...he adds.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> I should retire so I can shoot all day.



Precisely my plan…..fish, hunt, shoot and raise a pup or three….


Trigger time will be enjoyed.


----------



## GregoryB.

You definitely have to grab it when you see it now. Ended up buying 5 one pound jugs of IMR 4350 the other day to off set the hazmat fee. Only wanted one jug.


----------



## bullethead

2 is 1, 1 is none etc etc etc.


----------



## chase870

Jester896
My standard Remington 700 and Classic 700 chambered in 220 Swift seem to have a tighter chamber than the 700 VS and the VSSF. In response to the bolt being hard to close on factory ammo I ended up shooting some Federal Premium with a 52 grain Sierra matchking BTHP out of my stockpile had 4 or 5 box's and figured once I got a zero it would be a while before I changed loads. All of the ammo was the same load but different lots. When I changed guns, I ended up burning through a bit of it getting a new zero.  I got to 2 box's from a different lot they are tight, bolt does not turn down easley. It will go but it should be alot smoother I have about 30 rounds left and gun is zeroed. Those 52 grain BTHP are devastating to yotes the last 3 I have shot have been DRT


----------



## Jester896

Then we need to get you up and running.  When you say tighter chamber, do you mean the 700 and the 700 Classic are the ones the factory loads are tight on?

which gun did you just fire the factory loads in?


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> Then we need to get you up and running.  When you say tighter chamber, do you mean the 700 and the 700 Classic are the ones the factory loads are tight on?
> 
> which gun did you just fire the factory loads in?


The 700 and the 700 classic both have tighter chambers than my other two rifles and this is surprising to me. The factory loads that are tight are two boxes of Federal Premium  that are not the same lot other Federal Premium I was shooting. All other factory ammo loads and chambers as it should. Just got some case prep tools for xmas so I will play with the 30-006 today and see how 15 rounds it turns out. I also have several bump gauges on the way and have picked up several other sets of dies in different caliber's


----------



## Dub

chase870 said:


> Jester896
> My standard Remington 700 and Classic 700 chambered in 220 Swift seem to have a tighter chamber than the 700 VS and the VSSF. In response to the bolt being hard to close on factory ammo I ended up shooting some Federal Premium with a 52 grain Sierra matchking BTHP out of my stockpile had 4 or 5 box's and figured once I got a zero it would be a while before I changed loads. All of the ammo was the same load but different lots. When I changed guns, I ended up burning through a bit of it getting a new zero.  I got to 2 box's from a different lot they are tight, bolt does not turn down easley. It will go but it should be alot smoother I have about 30 rounds left and gun is zeroed. Those 52 grain BTHP are devastating to yotes the last 3 I have shot have been DRT






Wish I could offer helpful advice, man....I'm just along for the ride and learning from this thread.



I'll say this, though....you bagged some healthy yotes.

Those suckers were well fed.     Good job.   Keep dropping them.


----------



## Jester896

I have never used bump gauges myself.  I normally measure and the data needed is on the first page of the load for the caliber you are using..the SAAMI chamber drawings.



Dub said:


> I'll say this, though....you bagged some healthy yotes.



ain't that the truth...especially the center one.  Makes me want to take the N/V scope off of my rifle and put it on the 22-250 and give him a hand.


----------



## chase870

If anyone in this thread has yotes and wants to try thermal let me know I'll bring the call guns and scopes and turn you on to it urban setting or rural I can take two people at a time


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> I have never used bump gauges myself.  I normally measure and the data needed is on the first page of the load for the caliber you are using..the SAAMI chamber drawings.
> 
> 
> 
> ain't that the truth...especially the center one.  Makes me want to take the N/V scope off of my rifle and put it on the 22-250 and give him a hand.


My hunting buddie shoots a 22-250 steady tries to catch up to the 220 Swift and I always out run him by about 50 fps. You know I ride him hard on that


----------



## chase870

I missed one last night at 187 yards with the factory ammo I'm sure it was my shooting and not the ammo though. The goal here is to gain every edge I can these old yotes are tough and smart, and I have a hunting partner that I have to keep beat down on kill numbers so he knows his place


----------



## chase870

chase870 said:


> The 700 and the 700 classic both have tighter chambers than my other two rifles and this is surprising to me. The factory loads that are tight are two boxes of Federal Premium  that are not the same lot other Federal Premium I was shooting. All other factory ammo loads and chambers as it should. Just got some case prep tools for xmas so I will play with the 30-006 today and see how 15 rounds it turns out. I also have several bump gauges on the way and have picked up several other sets of dies in different caliber's



The factory loads have been fired in a standard Remington 700 for the most part. I fired some of the same loads just a different lot from my Heavy Barrel 700 VS. Its only 2 boxes from the same lot that are hard to chamber in all my rifles. I feel sure it is the brass or how they are loaded, Hornady V Max chambers as it should in all the rifles.


----------



## chuckdog

*I can’t resist posting this. Corny? Yep!*

*An order placed in mid September arrived this morning, Christmas Eve. *

*From Bayou Bullets,*

*“500 Golden Rounds!”*

*A little redneck poetic license. It’s actually 500 .41 caliber gold coated bullets.*


----------



## Dub

Well......had a package show up today.  It's been in the hands of USPS since November 18th.  

It was routed through Memphis-Atlanta-Memphis-Atalanta-and other parts unknown.    I'd filed an inquiry online and after two day investigation they told me to file a claim for lost package.....this was last week.   I'd yet to file the lost package claim.


Hear the dogs barking earlier today...looked out and saw the mail lady at the end of the driveway.....I walked out and greeted her.  Told her not to bother....I'd grab it.


The whole time she was  yelling..."This stupid hand truck won't unfold....and this package is ridiculous.....I am not going to mess with it....this is ridiculous"..      "Merry Christmas, Ma'am....don't worry, I got it".    "This is ridiculous...what is this.....You have to be kidding me".    "It's okay....it's something I thought was lost in the mail, ya'll have it for a month now".   "That's because it's too heavy and I'm not going to mess with it".      "Yes Ma'am, I understand that....sorry for your troubles....."

I took it up to the front porch and dropped it off....looked back and she was seated in the mail truck and waving a handful of letter mail at me..."You might as well take this stuff, too".    


Not sure who she was....not the regular pair that normally comes around.   I guess she drew short straw today.


This is one of the few Christmas Eve's I've been off work.....glad to have been there....who knows where the box would've wound up.....likely back to Atlanta & Memphis again.








Contents were 2,000   200gr lswc from Summers Enterprises, lol.


Sorry it created such a stir....but if the shipping & handling charges were properly paid....then it's their job to see it though.   I see my work duties through daily.   

Short straw, short temper...... morbidly obese and loud.

She wasn't happy by a long sight.   A mad heavy little elf.


----------



## Jester896

Doesn’t look like it can handle much more travel?


----------



## Dub

Jester896 said:


> Doesn’t look like it can handle much more travel?



So did the mail lady who was getting riled up.  


Good thing is that Donny Summers packaged the bullets in 4 boxes of 500 and they were well taped.  

He packs 'em well and his shipping & insurance are included in the price.


----------



## Darkhorse

Dub's post surely resembles my problems with mail (internet) ordering these past 3 years.
In 2003 I bought a Polaris Sportsman 600, put a winch and HD bumpers on it and went to the woods. I was younger and rode it hard, almost anywhere I wanted to go it went. I was hunting large properties and it really opened up some hard to get to areas for me.
So a few years later I was dealing with bad joints. I'd had the left knee and left hip replaced which didn't turn out good, and my wife and I was looking at the old ATV. It was in my round pen just sitting in tall grass and weeds, leaning sharply to the left. It was pitiful and hopeless all at once. It had been sitting here for 2 or 3 years just rotting away, just like I'd been doing.
"Can't sell it won't get nothing for it. I could part it out."
"Can you fix it?" she said.
"Well it does, or did have a strong engine and AWD." I drug it out of the round pen with my tractor onto the concrete and looked it over. All the bushings were gone on the LH side which made it lean, and a broken shock, I could see right off, "Don't know. I guess I could try. I could try. I was finally getting back to myself.
From then to now I've ordered a lot of stuff from all over the United States, from supply houses, ebay, and ATV shops.
At least a dozen times orders didnt come in when they should. Some took months. I learned to use the tracking features and learned to interpret what they meant.
For instance I was notified a part wast to be delivered the next day but it didn't show up. Tracking showed no movement on the part. I called Customer Support and really let them have it. Turned out someone had sent the paperwork to UPS but not the part itself. I had it in 2 days.
The Post office is the worst. I had a couple lost when I initiated a search only to have it turn up weeks later several states away. I got 2 parts that way.
You put up your money and roll the dice. Maybe you will get lucky.
As for the ATV, it runs like a new one again.


----------



## Dub

I know it was a pain to get your gear @Darkhorse but that 600 was well worth the aggravations.

My hunting and fishing was put on pause several years back....bass boat & Polaris 500 HO were sold.


Now.....years later....life looks like it's gonna allow time to hunt & fish once again.   Have 3 joints that are overdue for replacement....that'll be aggravating...but will be something I'll work through. 


Not gonna rush into things....will be enjoying getting shooting & loading again....then hunt some game management spots next year and see how it goes.  Will also go as a guest at some friend's places.


Doubtful I'll mess with another bass boat....but an all purpose duck boat may very well be in order.   Another 4-wheeler would be useful, too....in a couple years.


----------



## snooker1

Woke up around 3 this morning so I decide to finish the 308 I started. Got (30) 168 gr V-Max loaded with CFE-223, (10) 168 gr HPBT Matchking loaded with Varget.


----------



## GregoryB.

With all the Man Bun love I have being seeing on here lately I decided to order a scope for my #1 and load some ammo for it. Loaded 30 rounds with 140gr Hornady SST over IMR 4350.   9 for scope zero then 21 for a test ladder from 36.1 to 42 grains per Hornady #11 manual. Hopefully I will get to shoot it this coming week since I am off a few days.


----------



## menhadenman

I’m with @GregoryB. , loaded up some man bun myself on Christmas. 140 ELD-M over H4350 (40, 40.5, 41, and 41.5 gr) to try out in my newly finished AR10. I had prepped the brass a while ago and can’t recall what primers... we’ll see if it shoots tomorrow.


----------



## ky55

menhadenman said:


> I’m with @GregoryB. , loaded up some man bun myself on Christmas. 140 ELD-M over H4350 (40, 40.5, 41, and 41.5 gr) to try out in my newly finished AR10. I had prepped the brass a while ago and can’t recall what primers... we’ll see if it shoots tomorrow.
> View attachment 1124639



Nice looking ammo and a sharp loading block!!


----------



## menhadenman

ky55 said:


> Nice looking ammo and a sharp loading block!!


Thanks! Those are the Lyman bleacher blocks. I’ve got a pile of them. 

https://www.brownells.com/reloading...0&cnxclid=16405178887475710124510090301008005


----------



## Jester896

@GregoryB. All the talk has me looking at a 700 5R. If it wasn’t in that magpul folder and had the original stock on it I might be all in.

Sometimes you guys are a bad influence…. first a 10/22 now a needmore


----------



## GregoryB.

Jester896 said:


> Sometimes you guys are a bad influence…. first a 10/22 now a needmore


I agree. Been looking at some High and Low Walls after seeing some of the pics posted here. Luckily the Wife reels me back in when I get that look in my eyes.


----------



## Jester896

Well I don’t have any pressure there… ?
I might like another tho


----------



## menhadenman

Well the range trip with the AR10-MB had mixed results but I got one great group with 40.5 grains of H4350 (5 shots almost half MOA).

I took some measurements last night and figured 2.800” would be plenty for the magazine, which looks like you could squeeze a little more length. I monkeyed around with a stony point gauge but that was mostly a fool’s errand.

So the downside was I had some feeding problems right out of the gate. Bad jams messing up the rounds kind of thing. Also had two dud primers which was odd. Maybe because they sat on my bench for a couple months?

Ended up single loading, which always feels stupid in an AR. But my second group was great. Not sure if the others were fair since my head wasn’t right after the jams and duds but I was tickled to know at least one charge has great potential.

Next step is to get some measurements on the factory ammo that cycled perfectly then load more at a different length +/- 0.2 grains around 40.5 grains H4350. If I get a winner there, I’ll pound out a couple hundred on my Dillon and call it good until I can shoot distance.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> Well the range trip with the AR10-MB had mixed results but I got one great group with 40.5 grains of H4350 (5 shots almost half MOA).
> 
> I took some measurements last night and figured 2.800” would be plenty for the magazine, which looks like you could squeeze a little more length. I monkeyed around with a stony point gauge but that was mostly a fool’s errand.
> 
> So the downside was I had some feeding problems right out of the gate. Bad jams messing up the rounds kind of thing. Also had two dud primers which was odd. Maybe because they sat on my bench for a couple months?
> 
> Ended up single loading, which always feels stupid in an AR. But my second group was great. Not sure if the others were fair since my head wasn’t right after the jams and duds but I was tickled to know at least one charge has great potential.
> 
> Next step is to get some measurements on the factory ammo that cycled perfectly then load more at a different length +/- 0.2 grains around 40.5 grains H4350. If I get a winner there, I’ll pound out a couple hundred on my Dillon and call it good until I can shoot distance.
> 
> View attachment 1124723View attachment 1124724



I'm surprised the lower charge weight yielded the best group.  

Good that you had the chance to load & shoot some.




Concerning about those dud primers.

Puzzled over the reason for them ?

I am paranoid over my meager primer stash as much of it was acquired during the recent rioting-covid era.   I wonder about the quality assurance steps when the manufacturers  are going full tilt boogie on output....


----------



## menhadenman

Dub said:


> I'm surprised the lower charge weight yielded the best group.
> 
> Good that you had the chance to load & shoot some.
> 
> 
> 
> 
> Concerning about those dud primers.
> 
> Puzzled over the reason for them ?
> 
> I am paranoid over my meager primer stash as much of it was acquired during the recent rioting-covid era.   I wonder about the quality assurance steps when the manufacturers  are going full tilt boogie on output....



Yeah the dud primers on top of feeding issues felt like I was caught with my shorts down. I did change the trigger but find it hard to believe that was it. More testing might shed light unless jester or briar patch have ideas. 

41.5 is my go to for the other two 6.5CM I have so was also surprised a grain less was the ticket. Then again I’ve never loaded for an AR10 so a learning curve. Happy to enjoy a morning out tho!


----------



## ky55

menhadenman said:


> Yeah the dud primers on top of feeding issues felt like I was caught with my shorts down. I did change the trigger but find it hard to believe that was it. More testing might shed light unless jester or briar patch have ideas.
> 
> 41.5 is my go to for the other two 6.5CM I have so was also surprised a grain less was the ticket. Then again I’ve never loaded for an AR10 so a learning curve. Happy to enjoy a morning out tho!



Maybe light strikes on the primers?
Just guessing.


----------



## menhadenman

ky55 said:


> Maybe light strikes on the primers?
> Just guessing.



I just looked and think you could be right... here’s one that went bang and one of the two that didn’t.


----------



## Dub

menhadenman said:


> I just looked and think you could be right... here’s one that went bang and one of the two that didn’t.
> View attachment 1124741




Perhaps they will fire through one of your bolt guns.


I will soon be getting my first experience loading for semi-auto rifles.

Gonna be a learning experience for me, sure of that.

AR-15, AR-10 & M1A.

Once I get into it I will be asking many questions.


Going into work at 3:00am tomorrow and traveling next weekend (long weekend planned).  

Gotta shake loose a sinus infection along the way before next weekend off.


After that things will be slowing down some and my scheduled time off should be my own.

Today….running some .270 brass through the cleaner.


----------



## BriarPatch99

menhadenman said:


> Also had two dud primers which was odd. Maybe because they sat on my bench for a couple months?



I don't think primers just on a bench sitting would cause any issues whatsoever.... they are "sealed" and prerry much safe from humidity, moderate heat and cold ....

The primer on the left should have fired  .....the one on the right ...no way ...

I would look at my case sizing as over sizing can create false headspace and allow the cartridge to move forward enough in the chamber for primers not to fire .... creates the same non fire as a primer not seated deep enough .....


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> I don't think primers just on a bench sitting would cause any issues whatsoever.... they are "sealed" and prerry much safe from humidity, moderate heat and cold ....


Thanks - maybe a bit more shooting will tell me whether it’s luck of the draw or I’ve got something else going on with my firing pin/trigger. I hate when a few things go wrong at the same time after what felt like careful planning!


----------



## BriarPatch99

I would pull the bolt and look really close for burrs in the pin channel  ...wash it out good with carb cleaner and get in some good light ....

Also look at the pin ...look for any "shiny" spots say on on side .....put your calipers and measure ....

Just throwing stuff at the wall...


----------



## ky55

BriarPatch99 said:


> I would look at my case sizing as over sizing can create false headspace and allow the cartridge to move forward enough in the chamber for primers not to fire .... creates the same non fire as a primer not seated deep enough .....



Yes, first thing to check.


----------



## rosewood

Could the light strikes be slightly out of battery?  Cases too long,  shoulder too far forward?

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> I would look at my case sizing as over sizing can create false headspace and allow the cartridge to move forward enough in the chamber for primers not to fire .... creates the same non fire as a primer not seated deep enough .....



he might also see primers poking back outside of the pocket with this wouldn't he?  Case might rock on a flat surface.

I don't have a new Hornady manual but the old A-Max 140s were 40.0C with an OAL of 2.82

That round on the right looks like it was chambered and not fired the one on the left I would have expected it to go bang.


----------



## menhadenman

Jester896 said:


> he might also see primers poking back outside of the pocket with this wouldn't he?  Case might rock on a flat surface.
> 
> I don't have a new Hornady manual but the old A-Max 140s were 40.0C with an OAL of 2.82
> 
> That round on the right looks like it was chambered and not fired the one on the left I would have expected it to go bang.



Oh yeah one on left went bang just showing for comparison. The point that briar patch and others made about case size might make the most sense. This brass had several firings many from my T3X. I’ll get a closer look at that brass when I get home later this week.

My Hornady manual has 140 ELDM at 2.800”, they’re not feeding right tho so I prolly have to seat a little deeper. Even with the confusing day it still turned out to be good.


----------



## Jester896

we have been looking at seating depths a good bit recently.  .002 increments seem to be the best...like the wave is .006... if that makes sense...you should get about the same results as you had before.


----------



## ky55

rosewood said:


> Could the light strikes be slightly out of battery?  Cases too long,  shoulder too far forward?
> 
> Rosewood



The hammer shouldn’t drop on an out-of-battery situation if everything was working as it should.
Cases too long or shoulder too far forward would contribute to an out-of-battery situation because it would hinder the bolt closing sufficiently. 

BP99’s too-short case scenario makes the most sense to me.


----------



## ky55

menhadenman said:


> Thanks! Those are the Lyman bleacher blocks. I’ve got a pile of them.
> 
> https://www.brownells.com/reloading...0&cnxclid=16405178887475710124510090301008005



They are super nice!
Back when I was loading a lot I got some of these:


----------



## BriarPatch99

The thought that the primer may be backed out like Jester suggested is very possible ....but it is also known that if headspace(false headspace but causes the same problem as actual headspace)
is minor ...the primer reseats itself when the brass is thrust back to meet the bolt face.

I mean we see this all the time with cartridges that headspace on the case mouth ....
A cartridge that uses a shoulder ....will blow the shoulder forward pushing the case backwards to the bolt face ....in the process reseating the primer ...normally the primer will get a flat look almost like over pressure looks ....but not always .... especially if primer pockets are getting slightly loose ...


----------



## Jester896

His Tikka could have a good chamber.. or tight if you will...and with some of the things I have seen with cutting chambers at times it could be a big jump in the MSR.  You would think that the m16 style extractor would hold it hard against the boltface...just guessing...maybe when the bolt goes into battery it moves forward...probably wouldn't do it as bad in a bolt gun.  That's what lets the firing pin kiss the primer.


----------



## chase870

Update from the gift that keeps giving. I broke down and put primers, powder, and projectiles in some 220 cases. Sized and trimmed etc. I feel sure there is no way to size them further, so here is what I have.
15 rounds
Chambered in 4 different rifles,
700 classic Hard to turn bolt down
700 standard Hard to turn bolt down
700 Varmint Heavy barrel easy to turn bolt down
700 Varmint Heavy Barell stainless heavy barrel fluted easy to turn bolt down

I fired 4 rounds in the standard 700 hard to close the bolt after firing bolt opens easy I suppose that's the fire forming to the chamber I hear about. Not sure if its a me thing doing something wrong or the chambers are that different, or why in the world once I size the brass it wont fit in all four guns with ease I don't expect it will actually ever go back to factory specs but it shouldn't be this different should it


----------



## Jester896

so the classic and the standard have the tighter chamber.  Use the socket to measure the difference in those 2 and the varmints.  That is how much more you need to push the shoulders back so they chamber in all of the rifles.

Correct you fire formed them
Your not doing anything wrong the chambers are that different.
You just need to overcome that...and you can.
you don't need to get it back to the factory undersized...you just need to get it to that size.

Have you overcome the caming issue you were having?


----------



## BriarPatch99

I would suggest getting a different set of dies for each rifle .... In the long run .....your $$ spent will off set the aggravation of trying to find a setting that fit all yet fits none ...


----------



## Jester896

I still believe he can do it 

I was in Cumming over the weekend...I should have run over.


----------



## ky55

BriarPatch99 said:


> I would suggest getting a different set of dies for each rifle .... In the long run .....your $$ spent will off set the aggravation of trying to find a setting that fit all yet fits none ...



Yes, and you can set the seating dies up for the bullets you prefer in each rifle.


----------



## bullethead

If the dies are RCBS the company has been outstanding to talk to and make life easier. They had me send a sizer die back along with fired cases (I cannot remember the exact amount) and they made a die specifically to those specifications and sent it back to me for no charge.
In your case a die made for the rifle with the tightest chamber would allow the cases to chamber in all of your rifles.


----------



## Dub

Sometimes we hear something that simply resonates with clear & solid rationale.

Below are two examples:




BriarPatch99 said:


> I would suggest getting a different set of dies for each rifle .... In the long run .....your $$ spent will off set the aggravation of trying to find a setting that fit all yet fits none ...









ky55 said:


> Yes, and you can set the seating dies up for the bullets you prefer in each rifle.








In my prior efforts with handloading I had a single set of dies per caliber.

Worked out fine for .44mag.   Fond a load that my revolvers each shot to my liking.  Same with .357mag. Wheelguns ran a common load nicely.


Rifle loading, however, a bit more tedious than it had to be. 

At that time I had a pair each of .270'win, 7mmRemMag & .300WSM bolt guns.

I spent considerable time adjusting the dies back and forth for each rifle....and for the bullets I was using in each: Nosler BT & Partition and Sierra GameKings....and occasionally Hornady SST.

It was pre-Obama and stuff was available and priced reasonably.


I should've invested in a set for each rifle.   The time saved could've been spent on other needed stuff then.








Fast forward to present time.....this time around I'm following that advice.  I had the time to wait out the crazy market and pick off what was needed...along with a set of dies for each rifle.

Example: .308Win in bolt action, M1A & AR10....each likely to run different tips, powders, COL, etc.    Once load work up is done....perhaps I'll be able to them set for that specific rifle/load.  

Perhaps.

I tend to geek stuff up for no good reason, though.


----------



## bullethead

I had some high primers on 270wsm cases. Even when the pockets were clean the primers rode proud. I disassembled them tonight and used a K&M Primer Pocket Conditioner that can be used in a hand held drill.
It did a fantastic job.


----------



## Jester896

I have a hand held RCBS pocket uniformer...might need to check into K&M's...I sure like the neck turning tools I use of theirs.

Looks like USPS got loaded up with packages and finally found the time to deliver them all today instead of last week.

I picked up some 6mm stuff from a kind gentleman, picked up 2 sleeves of large pistol primers for $50 and got the VLD Micrometer stem for my 6.5WSM dies so I can chase lands if I want.




and I forgot the collet for my Hornady puller so I can pull 6.5WSM during more load development since it hasn't gone so well.


----------



## bullethead

I got their hand turn handle also, figured that will make a great pocket cleaner without needingto much pressure, but when in the drill it really removed what was necessary quickly.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> so the classic and the standard have the tighter chamber.  Use the socket to measure the difference in those 2 and the varmints.  That is how much more you need to push the shoulders back so they chamber in all of the rifles.
> 
> Correct you fire formed them
> Your not doing anything wrong the chambers are that different.
> You just need to overcome that...and you can.
> you don't need to get it back to the factory undersized...you just need to get it to that size.
> 
> Have you overcome the caming issue you were having?



I suppose I will try and see how much More I can bump the shoulders back. I am open to working on the shell holder some if that is a option to increase how much more bump i can get. I have several extra holders 2 sets of RCBS 220 dies and a set of Lyman dies on the way. The press is a multi die Lyman press and will hold 6 dies. I have a Lee single stage press will set it up and see if that helps my dilemma I doubt the press is the problem. Of course my personality will litter the bench with dies and presses till I find what works kinda how I ended up with 4 swifts to start with 
I think I will also try some cases I shot out of the standard 700 and see if I can size them with ease and if they will then chamber and have easy bolt closure. If so that could solve the immediate problem of a custom load for yotes with thermal in the standard 700. I love the 220 and wanted a lighter rifle than the 700 VS its a beast and heavy.


----------



## chase870

BriarPatch99 said:


> I would suggest getting a different set of dies for each rifle .... In the long run .....your $$ spent will off set the aggravation of trying to find a setting that fit all yet fits none ...



Would it be possible to have the chambers cut to the same length?


----------



## chase870

I would have thought the chambers would have been tighter on the varmint guns over the standard 700's


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> Would it be possible to have the chambers cut to the same length?


yes, it could be done several ways



chase870 said:


> I would have thought the chambers would have been tighter on the varmint guns over the standard 700's



It might depend on when they were made...the first letter of the ser# B or C seem to be highly sought after for the quality of the machine work.  Later model stuff not so much.

isn't a Swifty basically a 6mm necked down to 22?



chase870 said:


> I love the 220 and wanted a lighter rifle than the 700 VS its a beast and heavy.


I know what to do if you lost the love for it


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> The press is a multi die Lyman press and will hold 6 dies. I have a Lee single stage press will set it up and see if that helps my dilemma I doubt the press is the problem.



I didn't know you were using a turret...I might try the single stage to see if you get a better result before I did any gunwork


----------



## rosewood

I would absolutely use the single stage for sizing.  I tried years ago to do sizing on a progressive and it just seems better on the single stage.  I do all my bottle neck case sizing on the single stage.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Years ago, when I first started loading the .270 win, I had an issue with cases that wouldn't chamber.  Even trimmed down the shell holder to get more set back and it didn't help.  Sent die and offending brass into Lee and they said it was within spec.  And it seems later, I quit having the problem.  No idea if I started doing something different or maybe I had some brass that had an anomaly.  

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

Away from home with family and friends this week so will have to get to the bottom of the misfire later... did score some 35 Rem brass that I dearly needed! Got to chase down some bullets so I can reload. But check out these classics.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> I didn't know you were using a turret...I might try the single stage to see if you get a better result before I did any gunwork



The Single Stage Lee Press looks to be made of aluminum and not heavy cast iron is that a issue? If so what single stage press would you guys recommend?


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> yes, it could be done several ways
> 
> 
> 
> It might depend on when they were made...the first letter of the ser# B or C seem to be highly sought after for the quality of the machine work.  Later model stuff not so much.
> 
> isn't a Swifty basically a 6mm necked down to 22?
> 
> 
> I know what to do if you lost the love for it



Yes I think it was a 6mm Lee Navy case I'll look it up to be sure 

If I had to I would do like the safari guys and just pay someone to tote the thing for me


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> The Single Stage Lee Press looks to be made of aluminum and not heavy cast iron is that a issue? If so what single stage press would you guys recommend?



If it is a D style press I wouldn't worry much... if it is one of their straight ones it might not handle what your trying to do..I have a straight one and only use it to deprime stuff when I do use it....if fact I think I brought it to my buddy's to do just that or run a FCD.


----------



## rosewood

chase870 said:


> The Single Stage Lee Press looks to be made of aluminum and not heavy cast iron is that a issue? If so what single stage press would you guys recommend?


Mine is the challenger "O" type press (aluminum) and it has been plenty strong for everything I have thrown at it.

Rosewood


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> If it is a D style press I wouldn't worry much... if it is one of their straight ones it might not handle what your trying to do..I have a straight one and only use it to deprime stuff when I do use it....if fact I think I brought it to my buddy's to do just that or run a FCD.


If it isnt what type of single stage press do you think will be best for this operation


----------



## rosewood

chase870 said:


> If it isnt what type of single stage press do you think will be best for this operation


I believe Jester's concern is the aluminum ones that are only supported by one side are more likely to flex.  The D or O presses are much stronger with no flex even if Aluminum.  Any of the iron or steel presses should be fine.


----------



## BriarPatch99

chase870 said:


> Would it be possible to have the chambers cut to the same length?



Yes ....But it will cost more than a set dies ....


----------



## BriarPatch99

Jester896 said:


> isn't a Swifty basically a 6mm necked down to 22?



6mm (Lee)Navy ....semi rimmed ....1895 Navy & Marines 

Seems the circle is back to 6mm with the 6mm ARC.....


----------



## ky55

BriarPatch99 said:


> Yes ....But it will cost more than a set dies ....



I’m guessing that would require a set back of the longer chambers to match the shortest?
Probably a pretty expensive job for a skilled gunsmith. 

The only way I’ve ever gotten chambers to match is buy a reamer and have the same guy cut every chamber.


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> If it isnt what type of single stage press do you think will be best for this operation



yeah...what he said 



rosewood said:


> I believe Jester's concern is the aluminum ones that are only supported by one side are more likely to flex.  The D or O presses are much stronger with no flex even if Aluminum.  Any of the iron or steel presses should be fine.
> View attachment 1125139


----------



## ky55

rosewood said:


> I believe Jester's concern is the aluminum ones that are only supported by one side are more likely to flex.  The D or O presses are much stronger with no flex even if Aluminum.  Any of the iron or steel presses should be fine.
> View attachment 1125139



I have a Breech Lock Challenger press that I set up for bullet pulling and decapping jobs. It seems to be plenty strong enough for FL sizing jobs. 
A good old used Rockchucker would be my first choice, but they are hard to find for a good price nowadays.


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> Yes ....But it will cost more than a set dies ....


And in reality, all he really needs is an additional sizing die.  If he goes with Lee, they are some of the least expensive.  I just bought the new breech lock locking die rings and will be using them on those dies that I intend to set for a permanent setback setting.  Or you can use the just plain ole lock ring if you are using it on a Non-breechlock press.



Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I can only think of one set of dies that are locked.  Different brass has different spring back.  I find myself sizing to SAAMI helping my buddy out...it just isn't worth it to lock them..and continually unlock them


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I can only think of one set of dies that are locked.  Different brass has different spring back.  I find myself sizing to SAAMI helping my buddy out...it just isn't worth it to lock them..and continually unlock them


I locked down my 9x25 sizing die because the setback is very important to prevent split cases.

Most other cases, if I use the full length die, I full length resize.  If I am loading for a particular gun for accuracy, I use the Lee Collet neck sizing die and it doesn't stretch the case much if any like full length resizing does.

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

Picked these old ones up yesterday for $20


----------



## chase870

Difference in the Old Rock Chucker vs. New also how does it stack up to the Lyman Crusher? Any other options out there as far as a heavy duty press to throw into the mix. I find it hard to believe I cant size once fired brass to fit two of my rifles, and I can tell you guys that this has become personal. I grew up reloading shotshells and I know I should always stick to the manufactures recommendations and I should also never force things: however, If I would hook a set of dies up to a 3 point hitch or a log splitter to get the job done Id be on it now.


----------



## Adam5

This afternoon was a little .400 diameter and CFE-P time.

50 rounds of 10mm 155gr Hornady XTP over 9.0gr of CFE-P
50 rounds of .40 S&W 155gr Hornady XTP over 7.3gr of CFE-P
200 rounds of .40 S&W 165gr Xtreme rnfp over 7.3gr of CFE-P


----------



## Jester896

nothing wrong with the Lee you have


----------



## Yankeehunter30

Thunder Head said:


> I haven't reloaded anything in awhile. Got a little itch.
> 
> Loaded up some .223 FMJs 26 grains of varget. Im gonna use up the rest of my powder or primers in the next day or too. Should have been more on point about having a good supply of components.
> 
> Had several cases that the primer didnt want to go in. Ruined 1 for sure. may go thru the cases i have and toss the rest of that stamp.
> 
> View attachment 1042640


Get yourself a Lyman small pocket reamer, they about $8, and  it'll clean up the military crimps and you won't have any issues like this.   Just don't overdo it,  you can make the primer pocket too large if keep going at it.


----------



## chase870

Well it’s seems the single stage press has the ability to get it done. Looks like I’ll be working on .223 or 30-06 till I get these out sooner or later I’ll crack the code


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> Well it’s seems the single stage press has the ability to get it done. Looks like I’ll be working on .223 or 30-06 till I get these out sooner or later I’ll crack the code



Drill and tap the primer pocket 1/4"X20.  Get a grade 8 bolt about 1 1/2" long and a heavy flat washer.  Grab a 9/16 socket out of your tool box.  Thread the bolt into the tapped case through the drive hole of the socket and let the open end rest on the die and tighten it.  Clamp the die in a vise.  You will only need to move the case a small amount before it will fall out.

Screw the expander ball all the way up in the die

You need better lube


----------



## menhadenman

Special delivery while I was gone... gonna try the 125 TNTs for the 300... cant find the 125 TGKs for nothing. Finally got some 35 dies. And of course more 264s...


----------



## bullethead

menhadenman said:


> Special delivery while I was gone... gonna try the 125 TNTs for the 300... cant find the 125 TGKs for nothing. Finally got some 35 dies. And of course more 264s...
> 
> View attachment 1126278


Nice haul!
Those TNT's are extremely fragile and that can be good or bad depending on what they are needed for.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> Drill and tap the primer pocket 1/4"X20.  Get a grade 8 bolt about 1 1/2" long and a heavy flat washer.  Grab a 9/16 socket out of your tool box.  Thread the bolt into the tapped case through the drive hole of the socket and let the open end rest on the die and tighten it.  Clamp the die in a vise.  You will only need to move the case a small amount before it will fall out.
> 
> Screw the expander ball all the way up in the die
> 
> You need better lube



Been using one shot spray lube perhaps the wax lube is better durring the learning curve. I figured I got greedy and forced the case further into the die than it should go trying to bump the shoulders back on the case. Will the spray lube do this again or was it operator error i.e. not enough or some other factor. I figure I will have many more problems to solve before I crack the code


----------



## ky55

chase870 said:


> Been using one shot spray lube perhaps the wax lube is better durring the learning curve. I figured I got greedy and forced the case further into the die than it should go trying to bump the shoulders back on the case. Will the spray lube do this again or was it operator error i.e. not enough or some other factor. I figure I will have many more problems to solve before I crack the code



Throw the One Shot in the trash and get some Imperial wax lube.


----------



## chuckdog

*Loaded and fired 24 test rounds of 215gr coated cast .41 Mag using 10.5 grains of Longshot. (4 5/8" BlackHawk)*

*Accuracy was good, very clean smoke free rounds. I didn't check velocity. There is enough recoil to know it was a magnum without being punishing. So far, I find nothing to complain about with these Bayou coated bullets.*

*I also shot several odds and ends .41's from previous trials. Emptied a lot of brass. Enjoyed every minute of it too!   *


----------



## Jester896

menhadenman said:


> Special delivery while I was gone... gonna try the 125 TNTs for the 300... cant find the 125 TGKs for nothing. Finally got some 35 dies. And of course more 264s...


I ran upon a small amount of 35 brass in some stuff I was cleaning up on my project table.  Swing in and pick it up   I mostly loaded 125SSTs when I had a 16" and they shot real good... sub MOA



chase870 said:


> Been using one shot spray lube perhaps the wax lube is better durring the learning curve. I figured I got greedy and forced the case further into the die than it should go trying to bump the shoulders back on the case. Will the spray lube do this again or was it operator error i.e. not enough or some other factor. I figure I will have many more problems to solve before I crack the code


Yes there are better choices for tapered cases than One Shot IMO
Even a can of mink oil from Wal Mart would be better 



ky55 said:


> Throw the One Shot in the trash and get some Imperial wax lube.



Don't throw it away.....it is a good straight wall pistol case lube.  Most of the problems I see with it are the propellant hasn't dried.


I finally found the picture of my stuck case puller


I use a 1/2" socket from the picture


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> I ran upon a small amount of 35 brass in some stuff I was cleaning up on my project table.  Swing in and pick it up   I mostly loaded 125SSTs when I had a 16" and they shot real good... sub MOA
> 
> 
> Yes there are better choices for tapered cases than One Shot IMO
> Even a can of mink oil from Wal Mart would be better
> 
> 
> 
> Don't throw it away.....it is a good straight wall pistol case lube.  Most of the problems I see with it are the propellant hasn't dried.
> 
> 
> I finally found the picture of my stuck case puller
> View attachment 1126328
> 
> I use a 1/2" socket from the picture


So once the case is drilled and tapped screw the bolt into the case, the washer keeps the bolt from passing through the socket and the socket is a base on the end of the die. Once its set up does it pull straight out or do you wiggle it a bit


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> So once the case is drilled and tapped screw the bolt into the case, the washer keeps the bolt from passing through the socket and the socket is a base on the end of the die. Once its set up does it pull straight out or do you wiggle it a bit



pulls it straight out...the washer keeps it from passing through but more for a surface to turn the bolt on.  Yes as long as the casehead will go into the socket

the case is tapered...once it starts or just moves you can wiggle it out with your fingers.


----------



## chuckdog

chase870 said:


> Been using one shot spray lube perhaps the wax lube is better durring the learning curve. I figured I got greedy and forced the case further into the die than it should go trying to bump the shoulders back on the case. Will the spray lube do this again or was it operator error i.e. not enough or some other factor. I figure I will have many more problems to solve before I crack the code



*I've been loading for, let's see? Dog gone it's getting closer to 40 than 35 years now.*

*When I first started I used RCBS case lube, the old stuff. I tried Lee wax based and discovered it worked much better, cost less, and wasn't a threat to your powder.*

*About 20 years ago I started using Mink Oil on an RCBS roller pad. It has worked great ever since. That is until I got schooled with some hard porous milspec new old stock 7.62/.308 Win brass.*

*I have never had any, much less new, once fired in my bolt action and AR platform rifles so difficult to resize. I honestly thought I was going to break my loading benches.*

*The guys here advised me to go back to wax based lube and try again. Son of a gun, the Lee stuff made a huge difference. I also tried other wax based lubes, but the cheap easy to find Lee works fine.*

*I still primarily use the Mink Oil lube, (I have lots of it) but I ain't gonna be caught without a wax based lube again.  *


----------



## Jester896

Mink oil in the shoe can...wipe in on the case with your fingers.  Works good on ball gloves too.


----------



## rosewood

My experience,  the spray lube doesn't do so well on large bottle necked cases, but is great for pistol cartridges.  I didn't use to lube pistol, but found they size so much better, especially 9mm which is a tapered case.  Less load on press and the press operator.  I use Unique lube with rolling pad on rifle cartridges and lube inside of neck with the appropriate sized bore mop.  Then I tumble again before loading. 

Rosewood


----------



## Jester896

I have a strong disliking to a roll pad...not sure why...I have found easier/better ways for me.  If you are able to use them that's great I guess.

I wanted to reload this weekend....seems fitting the barrel channel on my new .22-250 has been challenging.  Been working on it off and on for 2 days.  My hands feel like I have been trimming cases though


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> Nice haul!
> Those TNT's are extremely fragile and that can be good or bad depending on what they are needed for.


Any suggestions for the 300 AAC? I’ve heard they’re good for hogs and deer in close... but no first hand accounts.


----------



## Jester896

in or behind the ear probably fine   TNT is a varmint bullet...isn't it?


----------



## bullethead

menhadenman said:


> Any suggestions for the 300 AAC? I’ve heard they’re good for hogs and deer in close... but no first hand accounts.


I have only used them at 308win velocities and have not had them exit groundhogs at times. Looked like the poor buggers swallowed a grenade inside.
At 300 blk/acc velocities they "should" hold up a little better but I have never used them in either cartridge. I think a Hornady 130gr SP would be a nice bullet for you.


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> in or behind the ear probably fine   TNT is a varmint bullet...isn't it?


You may even have to pull a pin on them and have about 5 seconds to get it into whatever you want it gotten into!!!


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> in or behind the ear probably fine   TNT is a varmint bullet...isn't it?


Some of the varmint type bullets are designed to expand explosively at higher velocity, when u slow them down to 300 blk velocities,  some are ideal for medium game then.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I have a strong disliking to a roll pad...not sure why...I have found easier/better ways for me.  If you are able to use them that's great I guess.


  I am not real fond myself, but haven't had a stuck case since I started using.  Share your easier way if u don't mind.

Thanks,  Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

Loaded up some 9x25 dillon and 10mm Thursday.  Loaded some 357 sig and 22TCM Friday evening.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> Some of the varmint type bullets are designed to expand explosively at higher velocity, when u slow them down to 300 blk velocities,  some are ideal for medium game then.



slow it down 700fps and I think that is probably correct...about the same thing happens to a match bullet too.  I still wouldn't run them through heavy bone.



rosewood said:


> I am not real fond myself, but haven't had a stuck case since I started using.  Share your easier way if u don't mind.
> 
> Thanks,  Rosewood



about the same way you do your pistol cases in the ziplock except I use a plastic shoe box...shake it side to side and the heads drop to the bottom and you can spray inside the necks....I use the same method for pistol cases


----------



## chase870

ky55 said:


> Throw the One Shot in the trash and get some Imperial wax lube.


It’s not imperial but it seems to have the press running smoother. Now the question I have is with a single stage press decent lube and a quality die is there a maximum resizing I.e. bumping the shoulders back that can be done.


----------



## chuckdog

chase870 said:


> It’s not imperial but it seems to have the press running smoother. Now the question I have is with a single stage press decent lube and a quality die is there a maximum resizing I.e. bumping the shoulders back that can be done.



*That Unique is Mink Oil. It had worked flawlessly for me until I crossed paths with one particular batch of brass. It's still my go to lube.*

*I'm a bit late to the discussion and don't have all the facts, (I ain't gonna let little things like these stop me though). Follow the instructions that came with your die. Download them if they're not handy.*

*With most steel (non carbide) Full Length sizing dies, bring the ram to the top of the stroke, screw the die in until it contacts the shellholder, then turn it clockwise another 1 or 1 1/2 turns and tighten the lock ring. 2 full turns should be fine with your single stage. Make sure to lightly lube inside your case necks too. This will make it much easier for the expander to pass through without stretching sticking or otherwise affecting your sized brass.*

*Make sure you debur any damaged of freshly trimmed brass before sizing.*

*Always check the brass length after sizing. Too long and it can run pressures up dramatically. Try to make each one like the other. Uniformity is key for best accuracy.*

*Hope this helps!  *


----------



## rosewood

chase870 said:


> It’s not imperial but it seems to have the press running smoother.


This is what I use on bottle necked cases now.  I was using a RCBS lube in a bottle, but this Unique stuff feels much slicker.

This is one thing about reloading bottle necked rifle cartridges, a lot more case prep is required.  So much easier to throw the straight walled pistol case on the the progressive and size while loading.  The rifle cartridges demand a separate process to get them in spec.

I got the very first rifle case I attempted to resize on my progressive stuck, it was a .223.  I stepped back and thought about it and realized a separate single stage would make rifle cases so much easier to handle.  I understand this is what you are doing, just relaying my experience.

Rosewood


----------



## menhadenman

rosewood said:


> Some of the varmint type bullets are designed to expand explosively at higher velocity, when u slow them down to 300 blk velocities,  some are ideal for medium game then.



Problem these days is supply issues forces you to get outside your comfort zone... the 125 TGKs shoot great over 296 in my 300, but they’ve been hard to find. I saw these available and read some good reviews so figured I’ll give it a whirl. Worse case is I end up using them for plinking. Will post some targets after I load some up.


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> slow it down 700fps and I think that is probably correct...about the same thing happens to a match bullet too.  I still wouldn't run them through heavy bone.



I think it may depend on the individual bullet also.  Hornady tech support stated that they .284 120 VMAX is actually the same bullet as the former 120 SSP bullet "designed" for the Contender platform.  Field report is it is a great bullet for the 7mm TCU and 7-30 waters in pistol length barrels and you are getting velocities from 1900 FPS to 2400 FPS.

Rosewood


----------



## Nimrod71

I had an afternoon of fun yesterday.  While at church a friend ask if I would come over and help his cousin sight in a rifle for my cousin, and to also bring something to shoot.  I have been shooting or working on targets at 350 yds.  Well, anyway I drove over and we spent the afternoon shooting and I shot up all my loaded 308's.  These were Sierra 168 MKs.  

My plan today is to sort out ten matching brass cases and load them with Sierra 169 MK.  I haven't shot any of these yet.  I had loaded some a while back but I let a friend sight in his rifle with them.  They did really good in his new rifle.  I am hoping mine will shoot a little better since mine is broken in.

Oh, my shooting yesterday was a little off, we only shot at 100 yds. and the table was set up for right hand shooting, I prefer left, and I just could not hold the rifle and keep a good sight picture.  I did have to adjust the scope before I got and acceptable target.


----------



## ky55

chuckdog said:


> * Make sure to lightly lube inside your case necks too. This will make it much easier for the expander to pass through without stretching sticking or otherwise affecting your sized brass.*



Yes, I put a smear inside the necks with a Q tip while the brass is sitting in the loading block. Fifty cases takes a minute or two. You will feel the difference when you size the first case.

The Unique lube looks just fine.
Redding also makes some in the little tins like Imperial.

I’ve loaded thousands of rounds and never stuck a case. I’ve come close a couple of times after cleaning a die so be extra careful then.


When I said trash the One Shot I was referring to bottleneck rifle cases. I don’t load any pistol ammo.


----------



## Jester896

I normally just wipe any excess off my finger after rubbing the can in every 3rd or so necks and it seems to be plenty.  you know when you need to do it again.


----------



## rosewood

ky55 said:


> When I said trash the One Shot I was referring to bottleneck rifle cases. I don’t load any pistol ammo.



Oneshot is also great for cleaning the dies.  Cleans and lubes.


----------



## chase870

If a load table shows IMR 4064 and winchester 748 in a 220 swift load could you use the IMR 4064 in a .223 the Hornady manual does not list 4064 in a .223 load. I figured I would ask before I buy some winchester 748 since I have some IMR 4064 on hand


----------



## Jester896

yes
https://www.hodgdonreloading.com/reloading-data-center


----------



## chase870

Thanks now if I just had a shell holder for the .223. Just figured I would see if i could size something other than the 220 and get expectable bolt closure. If I have the chamber pollished in the 220 will it help with bolt closeure. I now have better lube and a bump gauge and can not bump the shoulders on the 220. then measuring with the bump gauge I should get at least -001 to -003 after sizing just cant get there no clue why. No worries I won't give up it;s got to happen sooner or later


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> If I have the chamber pollished in the 220 will it help with bolt closeure.



No Sir


----------



## Jester896

not suggesting you should buy the shellholders.... my main intent is to show how to compare the case dimensions with the caliper and how to set up the die.  It doesn't matter if one press is green or red.

<iframe width="560" height="315" src="



" title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>


----------



## ky55

Jester896 said:


> not suggesting you should buy the shellholders.... my main intent is to show how to compare the case dimensions with the caliper and how to set up the die.  It doesn't matter if one press is green or red.
> 
> <iframe width="560" height="315" src="
> 
> 
> 
> " title="YouTube video player" frameborder="0" allow="accelerometer; autoplay; clipboard-write; encrypted-media; gyroscope; picture-in-picture" allowfullscreen></iframe>



Jester, have you ever used those shellholder?


----------



## Jester896

I have not found a need for me yet.  I have been able to get the shoulders where I wanted them easy enough.  It looks like they would be easy to use.  I do have a bench top belt sander and have modified a shellholer or two.  My friend cut .070 off of my .45-70 seater die so I could crimp either case on his lathe.


----------



## rosewood

Loaded 100 .357 SIG with 124 XTPs last night.  Then loaded about 50 or so 124 Gold Dots in the 9mm.  Started developing loads using 124 XTPs in 9mm also, have more to finish today.

Rosewood


----------



## chase870

Not sure how I did this but it looks like I got more shoulder bump than I need


----------



## bullethead

chase870 said:


> Not sure how I did this but it looks like I got more shoulder bump than I need


Has to be the wrong die


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> Has to be the wrong die


No doubt, wrong die.  That would not be possible with the correct die.

Looks like using a .308 die on a .30-06 case...  or something similiar


----------



## bullethead

Or wrong case in the right die. But ain't no way there is that much shoulder adjustment available for the right case in the correct die.


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> Or wrong case in the right die. But ain't no way there is that much shoulder adjustment available for the right case in the correct die.




I suppose it could be a neck size only die for the given caliber.  I have a 7mm neck sizer that works on several different 7mms.  It does not full length size the case.

Rosewood


----------



## rosewood

chase870 said:


> Not sure how I did this but it looks like I got more shoulder bump than I need


Can you post a picture of the die you are using with the writing on it?  What cartridge is the brass you are sizing?

Thanks,

Rosewood


----------



## ky55

Jester896 said:


> I have not found a need for me yet.  I have been able to get the shoulders where I wanted them easy enough.  It looks like they would be easy to use.  I do have a bench top belt sander and have modified a shellholer or two.  My friend cut .070 off of my .45-70 seater die so I could crimp either case on his lathe.



I’ve never used them or never even seen a set, but I always thought they were made to size brass longer, rather than shorter. (??)

My Forster dies were sizing my brass back just barely enough to see the difference on my calipers. I had a gunsmith take .010 off the shellholder plates on both my Co-Ax presses with his surface grinder. 
After that it took probably 5 minutes to set up each die for a .002 bump.


----------



## ky55

bullethead said:


> Or wrong case in the right die. But ain't no way there is that much shoulder adjustment available for the right case in the correct die.



Nope, ain’t gonna happen.
And the inside diameter of the sized cases is smaller than the unsized case on the left. 
The longer necks and crushed shoulders looks like what happens when you neck down brass, such as a .264 to a .243 cartridge, and leave the expander ball in the sizing die.


----------



## Jester896

ky55 said:


> I’ve never used them or never even seen a set, but I always thought they were made to size brass longer, rather than shorter. (??)


They are incremental to bump (+.002 would allow the die to go down .002 more) the shoulders back on a die that is locked down.  Like shaving down shell holders.  I don't lock my dies and set them up to what I need them to do each time I use them.  R-P brass has a different spring back than maybe Hornady..let's say...I separate my cases by head stamp then size them (each head stamp same session) and reset the dies for each.  I wouldn't mind having a set of #3(RCBS) #1(Redding) shell holders like that...just won't come off the funds.

Maybe Santa can bring me a set...the other is so easy to me I don't see buying them...nothing against them.


----------



## chase870

Upon close inspection it is the wrong die. Got side tracked at work and was excited about the new case lube and it seemed to good to be true. Back to the drawing board


----------



## Jester896

see good case lube makes die sizing smooth

I have been looking for one of these but every time I am placing an order..the place I am placing the order is out of them...hate to say I got it on Amazon.


----------



## rosewood

chase870 said:


> Upon close inspection it is the wrong die. Got side tracked at work and was excited about the new case lube and it seemed to good to be true. Back to the drawing board


Come on now, inquiring minds want to know, what case was it and what die??  

Rosewood


----------



## BriarPatch99

ky55 said:


> I’ve never used them or never even seen a set, but I always thought they were made to size brass longer, rather than shorter. (??)



This is correct ...The competition shellholders will make the brass "Longer" by what the"Y" is plus the .002, .004, .006, .008, & .010 .... making the "deck" farther away from the die....

The +.002 would make the Y figure .127" instead of the normal .125"..
The +.004 would make the Y figure .129"
+.006 would be .131"
+.008 would be .133"
+.010 would be .135"

Thus keeping the brass from entering the die as deep as the normal .125" shellholder deck height ...


----------



## bullethead

chase870 said:


> Upon close inspection it is the wrong die. Got side tracked at work and was excited about the new case lube and it seemed to good to be true. Back to the drawing board


Well, the case lube WORKS!!!!
Share an "effort" report with us also, I am dying to know how much ooomph it took to reform them.


----------



## ky55

BriarPatch99 said:


> This is correct ...The competition shellholders will make the brass "Longer" by what the"Y" is plus the .002, .004, .006, .008, & .010 .... making the "deck" farther away from the die....
> 
> View attachment 1126823


----------



## BriarPatch99

ky55 said:


> View attachment 1126824



This would be from people who do not understand the purpose of these shell holders ... 

This is also the reason they are "+" not the "-" that some folks think .... 

The only way to make a brass go deeper into a die it reduce the "Y" figure to less than .125" by sanding or turn on a lathe OR by taking the same amount off the bottom of a die with a lathe ....


----------



## ky55

BriarPatch99 said:


> This would be from people who do not understand the purpose of these shell holders ...
> 
> This is also the reason they are "+" not the "-" that some folks think ....
> 
> The only way to make a brass go deeper into a die it reduce the "Y" figure to less than .125" by sanding or turn on a lathe OR by taking the same amount off the bottom of a die with a lathe ....



Yes, we agree. 
I posted that to illustrate that the holders start around standard height and then increase, so the sized brass can only increase in length, not decrease. 
Sorry I wasn’t clear.


----------



## ky55

Here’s a Co-ax shellholder plate with .010 taken off:


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> This is correct ...The competition shellholders will make the brass "Longer" by what the"Y" is plus the .002, .004, .006, .008, & .010 .... making the "deck" farther away from the die....
> 
> The +.002 would make the Y figure .127" instead of the normal .125"..
> The +.004 would make the Y figure .129"
> +.006 would be .131"
> +.008 would be .133"
> +.010 would be .135"
> 
> Thus keeping the brass from entering the die as deep as the normal .125" shellholder deck height ...



Neva mind Santa...I don't need those.  They work dead backwards to what I thought.  Maybe that is why I never got any.

Thanks @BriarPatch99


----------



## Nimrod71

Well I got the Seirra 169's loaded and shot today.  I loaded 5 with IMR 4895 and 5 with IMR 4064.  We set the target at 100 yds.  The 4895 was O K. but the 4064 had the better grouping.  I was surprised how much longer the 169 bullets are compared with the 168's.  I guess I'll need to order me a big box, 500, to really find the best load.


----------



## rosewood

So those shell holders are so u can full length size(die touching shell plate) without pushing your fire formed shoulder back.  Good info.


----------



## BriarPatch99

rosewood said:


> So those shell holders are so u can full length size(die touching shell plate) without pushing your fire formed shoulder back.  Good info.



Yes that is what they are for ....You can pick the amount in .002" steps up to .010" ...


----------



## BriarPatch99

A person could use a machined washer to set up their dies with ... to square up the die ....and if the correct thickness work like the Redding shell holders ...just lot more trouble...


----------



## BriarPatch99

If a fellow needs to size a brass slightly more than a normal shell holder will allow ....you can place a feeler gauge under the brass head between the "deck"  ... unless you remove the decapping stem/pin ...your feeler will have a nice hole in it ...but it is a good way to measure how much needs come off the top of a shell holder or the bottom of a die ....before doing the machine work...


----------



## bullethead

Thinking...I need to see what they will do in a 300 WBY.


----------



## rosewood

bullethead said:


> Thinking...I need to see what they will do in a 300 WBY.
> View attachment 1127008


Something tells me this post will get BP excited.


----------



## Jester896

I already see the com trail


----------



## rosewood

Jester896 said:


> I already see the com trail


contrail?


----------



## BriarPatch99

bullethead said:


> Thinking...I need to see what they will do in a 300 WBY.
> View attachment 1127008



You should be able to hit 3675/3700 fps with it ....PBR +/- 3" of 351 yards .... 2000+ ft lbs energy @ PBR ...... IMR 4350/IMR 4831

It will be deadly !!


----------



## rosewood

BriarPatch99 said:


> You should be able to hit 3675/3700 fps with it ....PBR of 351 yards .... 2000+ ft lbs energy @ PBR ......
> 
> It will be deadly !!


I can see the fire in his eyes in the post.


----------



## Jester896

rosewood said:


> contrail?


yes...sorry



BriarPatch99 said:


> You should be able to hit 3675/3700 fps with it ....PBR +/- 3" of 351 yards .... 2000+ ft lbs energy @ PBR ...... IMR 4350/IMR 4831
> 
> It will be deadly !!



Rocket!


----------



## BriarPatch99

rosewood said:


> I can see the fire in his eyes in the post.



I like Model Rockets ....what can I say....


----------



## Jester896

BriarPatch99 said:


> I like Model Rockets ....what can I say....


we were just talking about that...and look what happened


----------



## BriarPatch99

Flatter than my .25/06 80 grain TTSX by 6 yards !!  Little more energy though...


----------



## bullethead

85.0gr IMR4831 to start


----------



## BriarPatch99

You should be about 3525fps with that ... PBR 338


----------



## menhadenman

BriarPatch99 said:


> You should be about 3525fps with that ... PBR 338


The MPBR is gonna be out there on that! Laser.


----------



## BriarPatch99

MPBR or PBR is 338 yards at 3525 fps  ... but if his rifle will allow ....the IMR 4831 Max 89 grains   will go up to about 3680 fps with a MPBR of 351 yards ...  that is +/-3"  .... 

Just a few yards(6)over my .25/06 80 grain TTSX at 3680 fps  ....but it also has 800 ft lbs energy more ...


----------



## bullethead

I've used 89gr with the 130gr Hornady SP for many years whacking groundhogs. I'm sure I can get it there or close. I started low to work up. More range time that way.


----------



## bullethead

And I have a 26" bbl, that helps with velocity along the range of powder weights. Might get a little more fps with less powder than I would with shorter barrels, plus the relief bands should lessen friction a bit down that 26".


----------



## Adam5

I’m starting to make a dent in expanding the 600 9mm cases that I sized yesterday. Sitting at the coffee table with my hand press, a cold beer, the TV on, and my girlfriend dozing in her recliner isn’t a bad way to spend an evening.


----------



## Dub

bullethead said:


> 85.0gr IMR4831 to start
> View attachment 1127016





They look like missiles


----------



## chase870

rosewood said:


> Can you post a picture of the die you are using with the writing on it?  What cartridge is the brass you are sizing?
> 
> Thanks,
> 
> Rosewood


22-250 die and a 220 Swift case operator error I got excited when the shoulder moved just knew I finally cracked the code.


----------



## chase870

bullethead said:


> Well, the case lube WORKS!!!!
> Share an "effort" report with us also, I am dying to know how much ooomph it took to reform them.


Case lube made it pretty easy actually


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> Case lube made it pretty easy actually


?


----------



## rosewood

chase870 said:


> 22-250 die and a 220 Swift case operator error I got excited when the shoulder moved just knew I finally cracked the code.


That 'splains it!


----------



## snooker1

Picked up more supplies today.


----------



## Jester896

Looks like I might get a lot loaded in the next 10 days...might even get my place cleaned up.


----------



## Dub

snooker1 said:


> Picked up more supplies today.



Nice....that's encouraging seeing someone score Varget. 

Maybe I've been snoozing....but that's the first I've seen since the rioting & covid era.


----------



## bullgator

snooker1 said:


> Picked up more supplies today.


That’s just bragging.......


----------



## bullethead

Jester896 said:


> Looks like I might get a lot loaded in the next 10 days...might even get my place cleaned up.


Uh Oh


----------



## menhadenman

bullethead said:


> Uh Oh


Get them vitamins rolling! And don’t try to drown it... I tried that three days in and it didn’t help


----------



## chase870

rosewood said:


> That 'splains it!


Yep that does. It was a let down when I figured it out. I'm starting to think my issues may be the gun. I guess I'm thinking that once the die is in the press and touches the shell holder when its fully raised there is only so much more it can be turned down. At some point there has to be a level that the press does not cam. So I guess the question is there has to be a maxium resizing with the die and press right? It will only resize and bump the shoulder back set distance once the die has a shell inserted as far as it will go.


----------



## Adam5

Dub said:


> Nice....that's encouraging seeing someone score Varget.
> 
> Maybe I've been snoozing....but that's the first I've seen since the rioting & covid era.



TruPrep had Varget on the shelf a few weeks ago. Two pounds followed me home.


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> It will only resize and bump the shoulder back set distance once the die has a shell inserted as far as it will go.



 Correct. Do you know how far off you are? If you knew you could remove that much from the shellholder


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> Correct. Do you know how far off you are? If you knew you could remove that much from the shellholder



Not sure but it seems as if I get no movement of the shoulders been checking this with a bump gauge. I guess if the rifle that fired the brass originally has a chamber that is cut to sammi spec, and the die is sammi spec that would explain the fact that I don't see any noticeable movement in the shoulders.


----------



## Jester896

In most cases you can bump shoulders back well under SAAMI spec from my experience. I don’t use a wide verity of dies and all of my rifle dies are in one of the green colors. I have seen them go to -.004 easily and that is what most factory or field ammo is.


----------



## Nimrod71

Since deer season is winding down I am back at the press again.  Today I loaded twenty 308's for my target rifle.  I have gotten where I really enjoy shooting paper.  Get to shoot more and it's not as hard to load up as when deer hunting.  The days loads were 10 rounds of Hornady 168 Match over 42.5 gr. IMR 4064 and 10 rounds of Sierra 168 Match King over 42.5 gr. IMR 4064.  It has been a while since I loaded any of the Honady and I had forgotten they were longer than the Sierra.  I plan on heading over to the rifle range this afternoon and trying them out.


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> In most cases you can bump shoulders back well under SAAMI spec from my experience. I don’t use a wide verity of dies and all of my rifle dies are in one of the green colors. I have seen them go to -.004 easily and that is what most factory or field ammo is.


Well I hope that when I get my improperly lubed cases out of the dies that came out of the green box and use the proper lube I can get a case sized. So now I have dies in green red and black boxes, just got a set in the black box today to see if they will work any better. Sooner or later I'm gonna get it done


----------



## Jester896

I don't have a set of .220 Swift Dies.

Finished up about 250 Nickel 9mm cases and got them cleaned.
While I was sizing about 240 Nickel .45ACP cases getting them ready to clean.


I uncovered a cold cut tub with another handful of Nickel 9mm I guess Im not through with nickle 9s after all.

Grab come turkey chili and get back after it.


----------



## Jester896

I knew I didn't want to compress the load in the 6.5WSM.
I used the collet for my Hornady bullet puller I recently picked up and pulled these bullets.  Other than the damage from compressing them they came out pretty unscathed with the exception of one...and that damage was when it went in the case not out.  I had to dig the US869 out of the bottom of the cases.  The first little bit poured out but the last I had to dig out and pop the neck on the anvil and used compressed air and I am still not certain I got it all out.  From the looks of it I think it may have pooched out the center of the primer a little.  I still think I am going to knock the primers out and run the cases in cob to make sure all the powder is out.  Didn't want to have to lose the primers too.
But they are out


Primed the .243 I had cleaned up and set the box of 80gr TTSX on the table.  Think I will use H100V but Superformance gives some stronger velocity.  My .260 love the 127gr LRX with that powder so I might give it a try here too.


that should be a good starting ladder

Took a few minutes to check the scope we set up by eye on the .22-250...looks like we are level/level there.

Tomorrow I plan on trying to figure out what the change over to Lapuua brass for it is going to do.  I will try to get water capacities on both cases to see how they compare and where to go from there.


----------



## SC Hunter

@Jester896 that 6.5 wsm just makes me go ?. I said after I got my Bergara in 6.5 creedmoor I wasn't going to buy another deer rifle for a while. I loved my 300 wsm and love the 6.5 projectiles so I think I'd love a 6.5 wsm. ?‍ 

I got 500 .264 projectiles in the mail yesterday and have 500 6.5 needmoor cases I bought cheap from a guy that I'm going to drop off on Shiloh this weekend maybe. I may pick Steve's brain on that 6.5 wsm.


----------



## Jester896

@SC Hunter    are you saying I need to run up and help him load your cases 

If you aren't going to need something to shoot deer @ 6 or700 yards I wouldn't get one but that's just me.


----------



## SC Hunter

Jester896 said:


> @SC Hunter    are you saying I need to run up and help him load your cases
> 
> If you aren't going to need something to shoot deer @ 6 or700 yards I wouldn't get one but that's just me.



The farthest I'll shoot a deer is about 400 with a good steady rest. I don't NEED another rifle but need isn't what I'd base it off of. ??


----------



## Jester896

It's just getting started good at 400 where your Needmoor falls off.  It will go in and out of a deer @ 600 twice


----------



## chase870

Jester896 said:


> I don't have a set of .220 Swift Dies.



Will the lack of improper lube i.e. not enough cause me to not get shoulder bump? I know too much cause's dents in the shoulder at least with the spray lube. I got cocky with the wax and was sizing 220 cases to 22-250 shoulder bump when I put the wrong die in the press. I must have backed off on the amount of lube today and stuck another shell case this time in a Lyman die. Add insult to injury I think I failed at the stuck case remover trick as well. I'm going to guess after todays disaster I should have asked for a more detailed step by step instruction on this procedure to remove the stuck case. I'm going to take a guess, hold die in a vise under a drill press to insure a clean uniform hole to tap the case?


----------



## Jester896

chase870 said:


> Will the lack of improper lube i.e. not enough cause me to not get shoulder bump? I know too much cause's dents in the shoulder at least with the spray lube.


correct...to much lube will dimple the shoulders


chase870 said:


> I'm going to take a guess, hold die in a vise under a drill press to insure a clean uniform hole to tap the case?



You failed at getting the other cases out?
#1 back expander ball all the way up in the die.. you still may damage the decapping pin if not careful

#2 the #7 drill bit will almost guide itself down the primer cup... but you can put it in a vise or the vise on your press and drill it.

#3 tap the hole 1/4X20

#4 insert a grade 8 bolt about 1-11/2 " long (it needs to go through the socket and engage all the threads you tapped)  through a thick washer and a small washer under the bolt head then through the socket (the socket 1/2 or 9/16 can't touch the case head.  the case head has to go inside the socket when you tighten the bolt) You can clamp the die in the vise again.  Slow and smooth will pop it out. The case is tapered so it will not take much to get it to move and out.

It is more important with your new wax to get it on the bottom of the case about where you see it stuck rather than the shoulders.  I usually work my fingers up from the bottom up


----------



## Steven037

Picked up 100 new Lapua.308 cases. Sure look good.  First time trying Lapua. Do they require the normal prep before first loading or just load and shoot. They look perfect right out of the box.


----------



## menhadenman

Steven037 said:


> Picked up 100 new Lapua.308 cases. Sure look good.  First time trying Lapua. Do they require the normal prep before first loading or just load and shoot. They look perfect right out of the box.


I load right out of the box... they’re pretty consistent.


----------



## Jester896

other than fire forming they should be good to go for the first time.


----------



## ky55

Steven037 said:


> Picked up 100 new Lapua.308 cases. Sure look good.  First time trying Lapua. Do they require the normal prep before first loading or just load and shoot. They look perfect right out of the box.



Great brass!!


----------



## Steven037

Thanks. Yeah I was just thing some basic loads to fireform to my chamber then really see what they’ll do. Only gonna be shot in my Bergara.


----------



## Dub

ky55 said:


> Great brass!!
> 
> View attachment 1127665




Sweet stash 



Is the chain for a Cujo to keep them well guarded ??


----------



## ky55

Dub said:


> Sweet stash
> 
> 
> 
> Is the chain for a Cujo to keep them well guarded ??




No, the rifles they fit are guarding them!


----------



## Jester896

ky55 said:


> View attachment 1127665


I have a box of .260 I need to swap for something else.  The only other I use or will us ATM is .22-250.  I let the small amount of .308 I had get away to a buddy.


----------



## deerslayer357

Not sure that it really counts but my 4 year old daughter and I loaded 6 45acp’s tonight.  She thought it was cool and wanted to load some, and how do you say no to that!


----------



## Ruger#3

Folks, running these threads over 1,000 posts gums up the machinery back here. I’m going to lock this one and start you a new one. Please start a new one when post reach 1,000 and I’ll swing by and lock the old one.


----------

